# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Uusi tariffijärjestelmä

## JT

HS kirjoitti tänään (13.9.) YTV-alueen tariffijärjestelmän uusimista.

Eli yhtenä vaihtoehtona on maksun veloittaminen matkan pituuden kilometrien mukaan, jotta joitakin YTV-alueen sisällä tehtäviä matkoja suhteutettuna matkan hintaan saataisiin edullisemmiksi. 
Tälläisiä matkoja ovat mm. lyhyet kuntarajojen ylittävät matkan, joista joutuu maksamaan seutulipun hinnan, vaikka matka olisi periaatteessa sisäisen matkan mittainen. Myös ajatellaan, että esim. Helsingin keskustasta Tapiolaan matkustavat joutuvat maksamaan nykyään noin nelinkertaisen hinnan matkan pituuteen suhteutettuna kuin keskustasta Suutarilaan ja Vuosaareen matkustavat.

Itse ajattelen, ettei tämmöistä järjestelmää ole kovin helppo toteuttaa ts. tämä kuulostaa jopa hiukan utopialta. Niinkuin artikkelissa mainitaan, niin matkakortti pitäisi mahdollisesti näyttää kortinlukijalle sekä noustessa, että poistuessa joukkoliikennevälineessä. No, ehkä se voisi vielä onnistua - tai sitten ei, koska kuinka moni sitten unohtaa/viitsii näyttää kortin toisen kerran, koska sitten kun olet poistunut "vaunusta" niin kuka huolehtii, että matka on maksettu.

Ehdotetussa järjestelmässä kausikorttien ja kertalippujen myyminen on taas vielä moninkerroin vaikeampi asia. Kausilippua hankittaessa olisi korttiin sidottava jokin tiettyjen pysäkkien väli, etkä saisi näin matkustaa sillä mitään muuta väliä. 

Ja mitä kertalippuihin tulee, niin kuljettaja joutuu tarkistamaan matkan hinnan jostakin erityisestä hinnoittelutaulukosta, joten pysäkeillä kuluu taas enemmän aikaa.

Ja tämä taas johtaa siihen miksi 80-luvulla siirryttiin YTV-alueella seutulippuun. Yksi syy oli varmasti se, että pysäkeillä olo aikaa saadaan vähennettyä ja toinen syy se, että matkalippujen hintaa saadaan yhtenäistettyä, joten en ymmärrä miksi pitäisi palata takaisin siihen aikaan.

Artikkelissa mainitaan myös nykyisten vyöhykerajojen siirtämistä niin, että esimerkiksi seutuvyöhykeraja tulisi olemaan koko alueella jollakin tietyllä pituudella Helsingin keskustasta katsottuna. Esimerkiksi Espoon itäosaa siirrettäisiin Helsingin sisäisen vyöhykkeen piiriin niin, että Leppävaarasta ja Tapiolasta pääsisi nyk. sisäisen lipun hinnalla Helsinkiin. Mutta, eihän tämäkään tosiasiassa hyödytä mitään, koska matkan hinta kasvaa Espoon muilta alueilta suurin kauppa- ja asutuskeskuksiin kuten Leppävaaraan ja Tapiolaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli yhtenä vaihtoehtona on maksun veloittaminen matkan pituuden kilometrien mukaan, jotta joitakin YTV-alueen sisällä tehtäviä matkoja suhteutettuna matkan hintaan saataisiin edullisemmiksi. 
> Tälläisiä matkoja ovat mm. lyhyet kuntarajojen ylittävät matkan, joista joutuu maksamaan seutulipun hinnan, vaikka matka olisi periaatteessa sisäisen matkan mittainen. Myös ajatellaan, että esim. Helsingin keskustasta Tapiolaan matkustavat joutuvat maksamaan nykyään noin nelinkertaisen hinnan matkan pituuteen suhteutettuna kuin keskustasta Suutarilaan ja Vuosaareen matkustavat.


Kuntarajan yli itsekin matkustavana ymmärrän, mistä tämä tuska on lähtöisin. En myöskään haluaisi heitellä valmiita ratkaisuja ja tyrmätä toisten työtä muka tarpeettomana. Mutta tulee mieleen, että onkohan havaitun ongelman ratkaisua sittenkään lähdetty hakemaan yksinekrtaisimmalta pohjalta.

Kokemukseni mukaan kilometritariffi on maailmalla kovin vähän suosiossa. Yhtenä syynä saattaa olla, että sitä on vaikea periä. Mutta matkakorttihype ei muuta asian perusteita, vaikka tekninen ratkaisu löytyisikin. Se 2 kertaa näyttäminen on toki helppo hoitaa sillä, että jos et näytä toista kertaa, veloitus on käytetyn linjan maksimihinta. Siis poistuessa näyttämällä saat hyvityksen. Lukulaitehan voi olla vaikka pysäkillä, ei siihen mitään portteja tarvita bussikorokkeelle.

Ei tämä pk-seutu ole ainoa maailman iso kaupunkiseutu. On paljon isompiakin. Tavallinen ratkaisu on vyöhyke- tai aluetariffi. Ja jotta vältetään vastaavat tilanteet kuin Espoo-Hki -raja nyt, alin hinta on voimassa esim. yhden aluerajan yli. Näin siis pääsee keskustasta Tapiolaan samalla hinnalla kuin Tapiolasta Kivenlahteen, jos kaikki mainitut paikat sijaitsevat eri alueilla. Jos menee keskustasta Kivenlahteen, ylittää 2 rajaa ja maksaa sitten vähän enemmän. Mutta onhan se matkakin pitempi.

Ei tässä muuta ongelmaa ole kuin se, että Itä-Helsinkiläiset alkaa marista siitä, että heidän menemisensä jonnekin muuttuu kalliimmaksi. Varsinainen epäoikeudnemukaisuushan on tosiasiassa se, että keskustassa parin kilometrin matkoja tehneet ovat tukeneet kaupungin laidoilla asuvia. Ja talous ei kestä asian korjaamista niin päin, että jonkun lippuhinta laskee ja kenenkään ei nouse.

Mutta olennaisinta minusta on se, että pidän kilometrihintaa ylipäätään vääränä joukkoliikenteessä. Koska kulut eivät perustu siihen, miten pitkään joku matkustaa linjalla, joka ajaa joka tapauksessa päästä päähän. Ja koko päivän.

HKL:n matkoista noin 90 % tehdään kausilipulla, joka antaa rajoittamattoman matkustusoikeuden voimassaolajallansa. Matkatariffilla ei poisteta kuitenkaan kausilippuja, sitä ei hyväksy kukaan. Eikä tarvitsekaan. Joukkoliikenne pyörii "kaiken varalta" kuitenkin koko sen kauden jolle kausilippu ostetaan. Matkustettiin paljon tai vähän. Kausilipun muuttaminen matkan pituuden myymiseksi vähentää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolelta, joten todellista säästöä ei synnykään. Mutta ihmiset ajavat enemmän autoillaan ja saattavat lakata käyttämästä joukkoliikennettä työmatkoihinsakin. Sitäkö tällä halutaankin?

Antero

----------


## ultrix

Anteron idea lukulaitteista pys&#228;keill&#228; oli muuten hyv&#228;, mutta ent&#228;s sitten se m&#228;&#228;r&#228; lukulaitteita, mit&#228; on tilattava? P&#228;&#228;kaupunkiseudulla on tuhansia pys&#228;kkej&#228;, joille laite olisi jokaiselle sijoitettava. Ellei sitten ruveta bussissa s&#228;&#228;t&#228;m&#228;&#228;n niin, ett&#228; k&#228;yd&#228;&#228;n kuskin luona vilauttamassa lippua laitteessa poistuttaessa autosta, jolloin laitteet tarvittaisiin vain rautatieasemille ja -seisakkeille, metroasemille sek&#228; sp&#229;rapys&#228;keille.

Yksi varteenotettava idea l&#228;nnest&#228; on yhten&#228;istaksa koko YTV-alueelle: Tukholmassa koko SL:n alueella on tasan yksi taksa. Ja joukkoliikennekertalipun hinta on 20 kr, siis reilu 2 euroa.

Jos pit&#228;ydyt&#228;&#228;n vy&#246;hykej&#228;rjestelm&#228;ss&#228;, tulee ensimm&#228;isen&#228; mieleen VR:n vy&#246;hykkeet (http://www.vr.fi/heo/lahi/kuvat/maks...a_03092006.gif) - t&#228;t&#228; voisi k&#228;ytt&#228;&#228; l&#228;ht&#246;kohtana suunniteltaessa uusia vy&#246;hykkeit&#228;. Ennenh&#228;n my&#246;s YTV-alueella oli vaihtoehtoisesti Espoon tai Helsingin tariffi M&#228;kkyl&#228;n seisakkeelta, sittemmin se muutettiin ehdottomasti Espoon tariffin seisakkeeksi. Mitenk&#228;h&#228;n lie vaikuttanut matkustajam&#228;&#228;riin, moniko hypp&#228;&#228; st&#229;geen nyt Pitskusta M&#228;kkyl&#228;n sijaan?

----------


## karihoo

> HS kirjoitti t&#228;n&#228;&#228;n (13.9.) YTV-alueen tariffij&#228;rjestelm&#228;n uusimista.


T&#228;m&#228;n pystyi aavistamaan jo vuonna 2004 julkaistusta PLJ2002 j&#228;lkiarvioinnista. Jonkinlaisena v&#228;limuotona vuodenvaihteessa tulee uusia vy&#246;hykkeit&#228;, joista erikoisimpana ns. Lande-vy&#246;hyke (kortinlukijan L-nappi, joka sis&#228;lt&#228;&#228; muut YTV-kunnat paitsi stadin, Kirkkonummen mukaantulo koskee vain junaliikennett&#228 :Wink: . T&#228;t&#228; Lande-lippua ei voi ostaa raitiovaunujen kortinlukijoista.

----------


## Jufo

> Artikkelissa mainitaan myös nykyisten vyöhykerajojen siirtämistä niin, että esimerkiksi seutuvyöhykeraja tulisi olemaan koko alueella jollakin tietyllä pituudella Helsingin keskustasta katsottuna. Esimerkiksi Espoon itäosaa siirrettäisiin Helsingin sisäisen vyöhykkeen piiriin niin, että Leppävaarasta ja Tapiolasta pääsisi nyk. sisäisen lipun hinnalla Helsinkiin. Mutta, eihän tämäkään tosiasiassa hyödytä mitään, koska matkan hinta kasvaa Espoon muilta alueilta suurin kauppa- ja asutuskeskuksiin kuten Leppävaaraan ja Tapiolaan.


Mielestäni paras ratkaisu olisi tihentää vyöhykejakoa lisäämällä yksi vyöhyke. Edullisin 0-vyöhyke sisältäisi Helsingin kantakaupungin suunnilleen sillä etäisyydellä missä ratikat kulkevat + Lauttasaari. 1-vyöhykeeseen kuuluisivat 10-15 km Helsingin keskustasta sijaitsevat kohteet kuten Tapiola, Leppävaara, Vuosaari ja 2-vyöhykkeeseen kuuluisivat Espoon ja Vantaan kaukaisemmat kohteet (Kivenlahti). Yhden vyöhykkeen lisäämisellä saataisiin yhtä kaukana Helsingistä sijaitsevat kohteet samanarvoisiksi ja kantakaupungin sisäiset matkat voisivat olla nykyistä hieman edullisempia, suunnilleen raitiovaunumatkan hintaisia.

Ostettu lippu kattaisi koko vyöhykealueen kuten nykyään tai sitten taksa perittäisiin jokaisesta vyöhykerajan ylityksestä. Esimerkiksi matka Kivenlahdesta Vuosaareen olisi kolmen vyöhykerajan ylittävä matka (kaksi rajanylitystä Helsingin keskustaan ja yksi rajanylitys Vuosaareen) kun taas matka Kivenlahdesta Leppävaaraan olisi yhden vyöhykerajan ylittävä matka. Miten näistä vyöhykerajojen ylityksistä sitten pidettäisiin kirjaa ja miten ne hinnoteltaisiin?

----------


## ultrix

Jos tuohon saisi sovitettua vielä ne päällekkäisillä vyöhykkeillä olevat raja-alueet (vrt. jälleen VR-vyöhykkeet), niin avot!

----------


## kemkim

> Mielestäni paras ratkaisu olisi tihentää vyöhykejakoa lisäämällä yksi vyöhyke. Edullisin 0-vyöhyke sisältäisi Helsingin kantakaupungin suunnilleen sillä etäisyydellä missä ratikat kulkevat + Lauttasaari. 1-vyöhykeeseen kuuluisivat 10-15 km Helsingin keskustasta sijaitsevat kohteet kuten Tapiola, Leppävaara, Vuosaari ja 2-vyöhykkeeseen kuuluisivat Espoon ja Vantaan kaukaisemmat kohteet (Kivenlahti). Yhden vyöhykkeen lisäämisellä saataisiin yhtä kaukana Helsingistä sijaitsevat kohteet samanarvoisiksi ja kantakaupungin sisäiset matkat voisivat olla nykyistä hieman edullisempia, suunnilleen raitiovaunumatkan hintaisia.


Hyvä ajatus, mutta... Miten varmistettaisiin kuntalaisten tasa-arvoinen kohtelu, jos vaikka Helsingissä asuva joutuu jostain itsestään riippumattomasta syystä menemään Helsingin keskustaan saamaan jotain kuntalaiselle kuuluvaa palvelua, kun sitä ei lähempää saa kuten yleensä. Keskustassa asuva taas saa kaikki palvelut kotinurkiltaan, eikä maksa siitä ylimääräistä. No, keskustassahan voi toisaalta kävellä, ei tarvitse edes lippua.

Mutta toinen vähän enemmän pohtimista vaativa aihe. Kun nykyinen joukkoliikenneverkko on suunniteltu 1970-luvun työpaikkatilanteen mukaan säteittäiseksi Helsingin keskustasta lähiöihin, pääsee kahden lähellä toisiaan olevan lähiön välillä nopeiten kulkemaan käymällä moottoritieajelulla keskustassa. Lähiöiden välinen bussi ajaa paljon kauemmin kierrellen pikkuteitä. Pitäisikö matkan hinnan olla eri, vaikka matka on sama? No, onhan näin nyttenkin, Tikkurilasta Myyrmäkeen, jos menee junalla Pasilan kautta, joutuu ostamaan seutulipun.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Miten varmistettaisiin kuntalaisten tasa-arvoinen kohtelu, jos vaikka Helsingissä asuva joutuu jostain itsestään riippumattomasta syystä menemään Helsingin keskustaan saamaan jotain kuntalaiselle kuuluvaa palvelua, kun sitä ei lähempää saa kuten yleensä.


Asia korostuisi vielä enemmän Espoossa, joka on nykyään likimmillään aivan ehdotetun 0-vyöhykkeen rajalla (Hanasaari ja Keilaniemi), mutta kauimmillaan yhtä kaukana keskustasta kuin Kirkkonummi tai Kerava. Espoo jakautuisi kahteen vyöhykkeeseen, mutta espoolaisten palvelut eivät noudata samaa rakennetta, vaikka pääosin palveluja tarjotaankin suuralueittain.

Minä näen vyöhykejärjestelmän ratkaisuna seudun joukkoliikennejärjestelmän tarfifien perustaksi, ja yksityiskohtaisemmin kaksi eri vyöhykejärjestelmää:

*1) Kuntarajoihin pohjautuva hieman päällekkäinen vyöhykkeistö* vastaisi nykyisiä vyöhykkeitä, mutta vyöhykkeet olisivat hieman päällekkäisiä. Päällekkäisyys voisi olla 2-4 km riippuen alueesta. Tämä tariffi olisi tasa-arvoinen nykyisten kuntarajojen mukaan sijoittuneiden palveluiden vuoksi, mutta mahdollistaisi pienen jouston kuntarajoilla.

*2) Useisiin pieniin vyöhykkeisiin pohjautuva järjestelmä* perustuu tavallaan Kööpenhaminassa käytössä olevaan järjestelmään, jossa tariffialue on jaettu useisiin kymmeniin - Kööpenhanimassa lähes sataan - vyöhykkeisiin. Järjestelmä ei olisi nykyiseen verrattuna niin tasa-arvoinen kuin edellä mainittu, koska se asettaisi esimerkiksi Vuosaaren samaan asemaan Matinkyläläisten kanssa ja saattaisi nostaa lipun hintaa joillain matkoilla. Sen sijaan lyhyiden matkojen hinta todennäköisesti laskisi.

Muita ominaisuuksia joita toivoisin tariffijärjestelmältä ovat
- kertalipputaksojen tarkistaminen ja pitäminen helppoina tasaeuroina. Tasaeurot nopeuttavat rahastamista ja matkantekoa ja helpottavat lipun hinnan muistamista. Jos hintoja tarkistetaan ylöspäin niin tämä aiheuttaa toki tarpeetonta inflaatiota... Olisiko esim. sisäinen kertalippu liian kallis jos hinta olisikin 3 euroa nykyisen 2,20 e sijaan?
- lyhyen matkan lippu tai vaihdoton yhden vyöhykkeen lippu, joka antaisi asiakkaalle mahdollisuuden hakea tarpeittansa vastaavaa lipputuotteen ja sille sopivan hinnan.

----------


## late-

> Yksi varteenotettava idea lännestä on yhtenäistaksa koko YTV-alueelle: Tukholmassa koko SL:n alueella on tasan yksi taksa. Ja joukkoliikennekertalipun hinta on 20 kr, siis reilu 2 euroa.


Tukholmassa kausilipuille on ollut vain yksi taksa jo pitkään, mutta yhtenäinen kertalipputaksa on uutuus, joka ei välttämättä säily. Verrattuna aiempaan viiteen kertalippuvyöhykkeeseen tämä ns. enhetstaxa maksaa Tukholman läänille noin 250 miljoonaa kruunua (vajaat 30 miljoonaa euroa) vuodessa. Tulevissa vaaleissa osa puolueista on luvannut poistaa ja osa taas säilyttää yhtenäistaksan.

----------


## late-

> Esimerkiksi Espoon itäosaa siirrettäisiin Helsingin sisäisen vyöhykkeen piiriin niin, että Leppävaarasta ja Tapiolasta pääsisi nyk. sisäisen lipun hinnalla Helsinkiin. Mutta, eihän tämäkään tosiasiassa hyödytä mitään, koska matkan hinta kasvaa Espoon muilta alueilta suurin kauppa- ja asutuskeskuksiin kuten Leppävaaraan ja Tapiolaan.


Toisaalta Espoo on selkeästi monikeskustaisempi kuin keskuskaupunki Helsinki eli asiointi voi kohdistua myös Matinkylään, Espoonlahteen ja Espoon Keskukseen. Jos tariffiraja siis vedetään järkevästi Tapiolan ja Leppävaaran ja niiden takana olevien alueiden väliin, sisäisten matkojen määrä ei luultavasti kovin paljon muutu. Ongelmaksi tulevat lähinnä ne pohjoiset alueet, jotka tukeutuvat Leppävaaraan.

Uskallan väittää, että Tapiolan ja Leppävaaran liittäminen Helsingin maksuvyöhykkeeseen lisäisi joukkoliikenteen käyttöä tuntuvasti.

----------


## Hape

Kannatan vyöhykerajojen muuttamista vastaamaan paremmin etäisyyttä Hesan keskustasta, aivan niin kuin oli HKL'n esikaupunkilinjoilla vielä 70-luvun alussa. Uskon järkiperäisemmän vöhykejaon lisäävän ainakin osittain joukkoliikenteen suosiota. Ja jos samalla palautetaan 'vyöhykelisälippu' niille jotka matkustavat satunnaisesti kauemmmas kuin kodin ja työ/opiskelupaikan välinen alue.
Ainoa mikä ihmetyttää on kausilipun sisällyttäminen kännykkään. Vaikka kännykkä on lähes kaikilla, niin onko kaikilla niin moderni kännykkä että tämä järjestelmä toimii? Vai onko mahdollisus hankkia myös erillinen matkakortti, niinkuin nyt?

----------


## Miska

Itse hahmottelin joskus köpistyyppistä systeemiä, jossa vyöhykkeitä olisi tiheässä. Vyöhykkeiden koko voisi olla muutamasta neliökilometristä reiluun kymmeneen neliökilometriin. Osa alueista olisi varsin helppo rajata, esimerkiksi Vuosaari, Laajasalo ja Kerava. Vyöhykejakona voisi käyttää myös kaupungeissa jo käytössä olevia suuraluejakoja. Alin taksaporras olisi kaksi vyöhykettä (tai ostovyöhyke + naapurivyöhykkeet). Käytännössä tämä tarkoittaisi sitä, että alimmalla taksalla pääsisi aina omaan aluekeskukseen. 

Seuraava taksaporras voisi olla kolme tai neljä vyöhykettä. Tällä lipulla pääsisi Helsingin keskustaan noin 10 kilometrin säteeltä. Seuraava porras voisi olla neljä, viisi tai kuusi vyöhykettä vastaten suunnilleen nykyistä seutulippua. Tällä lipulla pääsisi noin 20 kilometrin säteelle Helsingin keskustasta ja niin edelleen. 

Homma voisi siis mennä esimerkiksi näin:

Taksa 1: ostovyöhyke + naapurivyöhykkeet (2 )
Taksa 2: ostovyöhyke + naapurivyöhykkeet + seuraava kehä (2,50 )
Taksa 3: ostovyöhyke + naapurivyöhykkeet + kaksi seuraavaa kehää (3 )
Taksa 4: ostovyöhyke + naapurivyöhykkeet + kolme seuraavaa kehää (3,50 )
Taksa 5: ostovyöhyke + naapurivyöhykkeet + neljä seuraavaa kehää (4 )
Taksa 6: koko alue (5 )

Alueen laajetessa taksaportaita voidaan tarvittaessa lisätä

Aivan yksikertainen ei esittämäni järjestelmä kylläkään olisi. Matkustajan pitäisi aina laskea kuinka monen vyöhykkeen tai kehän alueelle matka ulottuisi. Tässä ketjussa aiemmin ehdotettu VR-tyyppinen päällekkäisten vyöhykkeiden järjestelmä voisi myös olla varsin toimiva.

----------


## kemkim

> Uskon järkiperäisemmän vöhykejaon lisäävän ainakin osittain joukkoliikenteen suosiota. Ja jos samalla palautetaan 'vyöhykelisälippu' niille jotka matkustavat satunnaisesti kauemmmas kuin kodin ja työ/opiskelupaikan välinen alue.


Jotkut matkustelevat paljonkin. Esimerkiksi minä matkustelen ympäri Helsinkiä eri syistä. On helppoa, kun voi vain lähteä reissuun tuntemattomaan paikkaan Reittioppaan turvin, eikä tarvitse murehtia, mitä se maksaa. Kavereita kun asuu vähän joka puolella Helsinkiä. Itselleni tällainen kattava kuukausilippu on kätevä. Voisiko harkita sekä 2-4 km vyöhykkeitä kaupunkien rajoilla, että jotain Turun tyylistä fifty-fifty -lippua? Jos tulee asiaa Helsingin ulkopuolelle, leimailisi kertalippuja ja jossain vaiheessa, kun seutulippu tulisi edullisemmaksi, järjestelmä ottaisi sen käyttöön. Voisi myös seurata omia matkojaan Internetissä ja sen perusteella laskea halvimman lipputyypin.

Mietin, että miten se vaikuttaisi Helsingin keskustan vetovoimaan, jos Pohjois- tai Itä-Helsingissä asuvalla olisi vain kotiseutulippu. Olisi paljon suurempi kynnys lähteä keskustaan, kun sinne ei enää pääsisi samalla lipulla. Tarvittavat asiat hoidettaisiin sitten lähialueella. Hyvähän tämä olisi kyllä siksi, että tarpeeton liikenne vähenisi, mutta kotiseuturakkauden tähden pidän tärkeänä keskustan säilyttämistä elävänä  :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

> Kannatan vyöhykerajojen muuttamista vastaamaan paremmin etäisyyttä Hesan keskustasta, aivan niin kuin oli HKL'n esikaupunkilinjoilla vielä 70-luvun alussa. Uskon järkiperäisemmän vöhykejaon lisäävän ainakin osittain joukkoliikenteen suosiota.


Ei kai seutulipun käyttöönotto 20 vuotta sitten ihan muuten vaan nostanut joukkoliikenteen matkustajamääriä. Kuten tässä viestiketjussa on todettu, laajalla alueella voimassaolevat kausiliput saavat ihmisiä sitoutumaan joukkoliikenteen käyttöön niin, etteivät he edes hanki autoa. Nykyisessä mallissa lyhyitä matkoja rajan yli tekevät kärsivät, mutta uskon nykyisen vyöhykejaon silti houkuttelevan selvästi enemmän matkustajia kuin järjestelmän, jossa kausiliput olisivat voimassa vain hyvin pienellä alueella.

Lauri Rädyn mainitsemat vyöhykejaot voisivat olla hyviä korjaamaan nykymallin ongelman, kunhan pienten vyöhykkeiden mallissa kausilippuja myytäisiin vain riittävän isoille alueille (lippu voitaisiin myydä esim. kelpaamaan kaikilla vyöhykkeillä x vyöhykkeen säteellä asiakkaan kodista ja lipun hinta riippuisi x:stä). Molemmissa tapauksissa on kuitenkin huolellisesti laskettava taloudelliset mahdollisuudet niiden toteuttamiseen. Esim. Tapiolasta ja Leppävaarasta matkustajavirrat Helsinkiin ovat niin suuria, että lipun hinnan pudottaminen toisi ison loven lipputuloihin.

----------


## JT

> ...jos tariffiraja siis vedetään järkevästi Tapiolan ja Leppävaaran ja niiden takana olevien alueiden väliin...





> Taksa 1: ostovyöhyke + naapurivyöhykkeet (2 )
> Taksa 2: ostovyöhyke + naapurivyöhykkeet + seuraava kehä (2,50 )
> Taksa 3: ostovyöhyke + naapurivyöhykkeet + kaksi seuraavaa kehää (3 )
> Taksa 4: ostovyöhyke + naapurivyöhykkeet + kolme seuraavaa kehää (3,50 )
> Taksa 5: ostovyöhyke + naapurivyöhykkeet + neljä seuraavaa kehää (4 )
> Taksa 6: koko alue (5 )


Molemmista lainuksista tuli minulle mieleen eräs hiukan "monimutkainen" ongelma - eli jos matkustaa paikasta A paikkaan B, jotka sijaitsevat samalla vyöhykkeellä, mutta joutuukin kulkemaan paikan C kautta, joka taas on eri vyöhykkeellä, niin kuinkas matkan hinta oikein määräytyy. 

Jos ajatellaan, että uusi vyöhykejako muotoutuisi laten esittämällä tavalla, niin käytännön esimerkkinä voisin esittää vaikkapa matkaa Espoon Viherlaakson Haukilahteen, jotka sijaitsisivat kumpikin samalla vyöhykkeellä, mutta ajatellaan, että on pyhäpäivä ja joutuukin kiertämään Leppävaaran kautta, joka sijaitseekin eri vyöhykkeessä. Varsin hankala asia varmasti niin suunnittelijoille kuin sitten maatkustajillekin.

Myös Miskan vyöhykejaossa tullee varmasti paljon edellä mainitun tyyppisiä ongelmia, koska vyöhykkeitä olisi paljon ja suht tiheästi. Yhtenä keinona näiden ongelmien vähentämiseen voisi olla uusien tai nykyisten poikittaislinjojen perustaminen tai muokkaaminen, jolloin ne pyrittäisiin saamaan kulkemaan pelkästään tietyn vyöhykkeen sisällä. 

Voisi oikeastaan sanoa, että nykyinen kuntarajoihin perustuva tariffijärjestelmä on tältä kannalta erittäin hyvin soveltuva!

----------


## kemkim

> Nykyisessä mallissa lyhyitä matkoja rajan yli tekevät kärsivät, mutta uskon nykyisen vyöhykejaon silti houkuttelevan selvästi enemmän matkustajia kuin järjestelmän, jossa kausiliput olisivat voimassa vain hyvin pienellä alueella.


Se vyöhykelisälippu pitäisi palauttaa. Se poistettiin, koska se oli liian suosittu (!). Usein lippujen kelpoisuus rajaseudulla ei tuota ongelmaa. Kaupalliset palvelut löytyvät varsinkin Helsingissä myös oman kaupungin alueelta sujuvien yhteyksien päästä. Rajan toiselle puolelle voi vaikka kävellä tai pyöräillä, jos asuu niin lähellä rajaa.

Jospa otettaisiin käyttöön pysäkit, jotka ovat koodattu matkakortinlukijoihin HEL/VAN-tapaan, jolloin kummankin kaupungin liput käyvät niillä. Tikkurilan asemalle asti voisi esimerkiksi käydä myös Helsingin lippu. Samoin Leppävaaraan. Vantaan lipulla voisi päästä matkustamaan Mellunmäen likellä olevilta alueilta Itäkeskukseen.

Onko tarkoitus tehdä mitään yleistä selvitystä matkustajien todellisista matkareiteistä, joiden perusteella vyöhykkeet voisi laittaa? Siis todellisista, ei niistä reiteistä, mitä tällä hetkellä käytetään. Ehkä tätä kautta voisi sitä paljon puhuttua poikittaisliikennettäkin parantaa ja vähentää suoria yhteyksiä, jos niitä käytetään jossain tapauksessa melkein pelkästään poikittaisiin matkoihin.

----------


## Harri Turunen

Mitenkäs olisi seuraavanlainen konsepti:

bussin, ratikka- tai junavaunun katossa olisi pitkä antenni, jonka kenttä kattaisi jokaisen matkustamon sopukanuseimmilla matkustajilla olisi taskussaan tai laukussaan matkakortti, joka pitäisi sisällään yksilöivän koodin sekä arvoakun matkustaja nousee liikennevälineeseen, tunnistaa liikennevälineen matkojenseurantatietokone uuden matkustajan saapuneen (käyttäjän ei tarvite tehdä muuta kuin pitää kortti mukanaan ja arvoa ladattuna)kun liikenneväline nytkähtää liikkeelle käynnistyy matkakortin aikaveloitus samaan tapaan kuin kännykkää käytettäessä; kortin saldoa päivitetään esimerkiksi kerran 1-10 sekunnissamatkustajan poistuttua kulkuvälineestä ei luonnollisesti ole korttia miltä vähentää saldoamitään vyöhykkeitä ei tarvita, sillä mitä pidempi matka sen suurempi veloitusliikenteen heavyusereille (ja muillekin) tarjottaisiin matkapaketteja tyyliin kun ostat matka-aikaa 100 eurolla, saat 100 eurolla kaupanpäälleeläkeläisille, lapsille ja opiskelijoille voitaisiin tarjota alemmalla tariffillamikäli hyvin lyhyitä matkoja tekevien katsottaisiin kuormittavan järjestelmää liian halvalla, niin käyttöön voitaisiin ottaa liikennevälineeseen nousumaksu (aivan kuin lankaliittymissä on puhelunaloitusmaksu)minuuttihinta voisi vaihdella vuorokaudenajan mukaan ja miksei linjankin mukaan (esim. pikavuorot ja yöliikenne)voisivatpa mukaan järjestelmään tulla kaukoliikenteen bussit ja taksitkin omine hintoineen (jotka voisivat olla teipattuna isoin kirjaimin auton kylkeen)

----------


## Tuomas Kyheröinen

> Mitenkäs olisi seuraavanlainen konsepti


Muuten hyvä idea, mutta muutama kohta on hieman hankala.

Antenni, joka kattaisi koko ajoneuvon ja VAIN ajoneuvon on hankala toteuttaa. Esimerkiksi pysäkiltä lähdettäessä antenni voisi vahingossa veloittaa myös pysäkillä olijoita.

Vielä suurempi ongelma olisi valvonta. Jos järjestelmä havaitsee vain matkaliput, niin miten liputon matkustaja havaitaan? Jonkinlaista kaupan hälytysjärjestelmää voisi soveltaa, mutta hankalaa se olisi. Toisaalta koko idea kuulostaa tulevaisuudelta. (Ei millään pahalla)

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Antenni, joka kattaisi koko ajoneuvon ja VAIN ajoneuvon on hankala toteuttaa. Esimerkiksi pysäkiltä lähdettäessä antenni voisi vahingossa veloittaa myös pysäkillä olijoita.


Varmaan insinöörit joutuisivat tekemään tosissaa töitä työstäessään ideaa tuotteeksi. Arvelin että tekemällä antennista pitkä, pärjättäisiin matkakorteissa sen verran heikolla kentällä ettei ulkopuolella olevan matkustajan kortin signaali yltäisi antenniin asti. Ehkä ikkunat voisi päällystää ohuella radiosignaalien kulkua vaimentavalla kalvolla (kyseisiltä taajuusalueilta).

Nyt kun rupesin asiaa pohtimaan lisää, keksin pari ratkaisua:
1) jos veloituksen aloitus viivästetään alkamaan esimerkiksi 15 sekuntia kulkuneuvon liikkeelle lähdöstä ja sillä ehdolla että tietokone toteaa matkustajan olleen kyydissä myös lähtöhetkellä (tällöin esim. bussi on todennäköisesti edennyt pysäkiltä sen verran kauas ettei pysäkillä seisovan henkilön matkakortti enää ole bussin antennin ulottuvissa)
2) korttiin ohjelmoidaan toiminto, joka todetessaan liikennevälineen katoavan lyhyen ajan sisällä signaalin kantamattomiin, peruuttaa tapahtuman 




> Vielä suurempi ongelma olisi valvonta. Jos järjestelmä havaitsee vain matkaliput, niin miten liputon matkustaja havaitaan?


Bussien tapauksessa voitaisiin toki käyttää lähilukulaitetta, jolle matkustajien täytyisi näyttää korttia. Tämä siis vain kuljettajan suorittamaa valvontaa varten. Tällöin tosin menetettäisiin matkustajien lastaukseen liittyvä nopeus etu (kaikkien pitäisi käyttää etuovea ja kaivaa kortti esiin, jotta kuljettaja voisi todeta kenen kortti on kysymyksessä).

Varsinaisesti valvonnassa ajattelin luotettavan lipuntarkastajiin, kuten raideliikenteessä nykyään. Eli lipuntarkastajalla olisi lukulaite, joka pitää viedä aivan matkakortin lähelle; jolloin matkustajan pitäisi kaivaa kortti esiin. Tällöin paljastuisivat myös kortin metallifolion sisään käärineet lintsarit.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Ent&#228;s jos olisi Tyyliin M&#228;kkyl&#228;-Pit&#228;j&#228;nm&#228;ki, Myyrm&#228;ki-Malminkartano ym. ihan oma lipputyyppi? Sellainen joka olisi siis k&#228;yt&#228;nn&#246;ss&#228; esimerkiksi juuri seutulipun ja sis&#228;isen lipun rajalla matkustaessa. Ymm&#228;rr&#228;n niit&#228; matkustajia hyvin jotka joutuvat maksamaan seutulipun 2 minuutin matkasta M&#228;kkyl&#228;st&#228; Pit&#228;j&#228;nm&#228;elle ym. T&#228;m&#228; "v&#228;lialuelippu" toimisi mielest&#228;ni oikein mainosti ainakin junissa..

----------


## karihoo

> Ent&#228;s jos olisi Tyyliin M&#228;kkyl&#228;-Pit&#228;j&#228;nm&#228;ki, Myyrm&#228;ki-Malminkartano ym. ihan oma lipputyyppi? Sellainen joka olisi siis k&#228;yt&#228;nn&#246;ss&#228; esimerkiksi juuri seutulipun ja sis&#228;isen lipun rajalla matkustaessa. Ymm&#228;rr&#228;n niit&#228; matkustajia hyvin jotka joutuvat maksamaan seutulipun 2 minuutin matkasta M&#228;kkyl&#228;st&#228; Pit&#228;j&#228;nm&#228;elle ym. T&#228;m&#228; "v&#228;lialuelippu" toimisi mielest&#228;ni oikein mainosti ainakin junissa..


Nykyisin VR:n omilla vy&#246;hykelipuilla onkin k&#228;yt&#246;ss&#228; t&#228;llainen j&#228;rjestelm&#228;, mutta YTV-alueen j&#228;rjestelm&#228;&#228;n voi olla vaikea sovittaa. Nykyiset kortinlukijat ja niiden taustaj&#228;rjestelm&#228;n ohjelmointi vaatisivat aika rajuja muutoksia sopiakseen t&#228;llaiseen k&#228;ytt&#246;&#246;n. Toivotaan, ett&#228; seuraavan sukupolven j&#228;rjestelm&#228; olisi tarpeeksi monipuolinen t&#228;h&#228;n tarkoitukseen.

----------


## antaeus

> HKL:n matkoista noin 90 % tehdään kausilipulla, joka antaa rajoittamattoman matkustusoikeuden voimassaolajallansa. Matkatariffilla ei poisteta kuitenkaan kausilippuja, sitä ei hyväksy kukaan. Eikä tarvitsekaan. Joukkoliikenne pyörii "kaiken varalta" kuitenkin koko sen kauden jolle kausilippu ostetaan. Matkustettiin paljon tai vähän. Kausilipun muuttaminen matkan pituuden myymiseksi vähentää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolelta, joten todellista säästöä ei synnykään. Mutta ihmiset ajavat enemmän autoillaan ja saattavat lakata käyttämästä joukkoliikennettä työmatkoihinsakin. Sitäkö tällä halutaankin?


Nythän on vaikeata verrata eri kaupunkeja ja vielä vaikeampi eri maita.
Tukholmassa on hyvä systeemi kuukausi (tai sesonki-)korttien kanssa: on ainoastaan yksi vyöhyke: koko lääni. Etäisyydet ovat varsin pitkiä, eteläisimmästä pisteestä pohjoisimpaan on noin 160 kilsaa! 
Leveys alueella on paljon pienempi.
Täällä on aina oltu siinä käsitteessä että Suur-Tukholma jossa on 26 (!) eri kuntaa on laskettava _yhdeksi_ työmarkkinaalueeksi.
Kaikkihan maksavat maakäräjä-veroa joka maksaa suurinpiirtein 50% lippujen hinnoista.
Kertalippujen kanssa vyöhykkeet hävisivät toukokuun alussa tänä vuonna, ja kaikki matkat maksavat 20 kruunua (kymppi lapsilta, opiskelijoilta ja vanhuksilta). 
Kertalippujen systeemi tullee muuttamaan koska monet pitävät sitä verovarojen tuhlauksena koska varsinkin pitkät matkat (Södertäljestä Norrtäljeen on noin 100 kilsaa) ovat laskeneet jopa neljäsosaan siitä aiemmasta maksusta. 
Kertaliput jotka voi itse ostaa bussikuskilta tulevat myöskin hyviämään koska busseja on ryöstelty niin paljon viimeaikoina.

Jos Hesa hankkisi samantyyppisen lääninkattavan kortin tarvittaisiin varmastikin se että kunnat luopuisivat liikennelaitoksistaan ja kaikki lipputulot tulisivat yhteiseen kukkaroon (YTV?).
Tukholman systeemi on hyvä siitä syystä että se helpottaa reissaamista yksinkertaisuutensa vuoksi, ei tarvitse ottaa huomioon erilaisia vyöhykkeitä joista helposti tulee kamalia marginaalieffektejä.

----------


## antaeus

> Arvelin että tekemällä antennista pitkä, pärjättäisiin matkakorteissa sen verran heikolla kentällä ettei ulkopuolella olevan matkustajan kortin signaali yltäisi antenniin asti. Ehkä ikkunat voisi päällystää ohuella radiosignaalien kulkua vaimentavalla kalvolla (kyseisiltä taajuusalueilta).


Tuollaista teknlogiaa ehkä jo on olemassa mutta enpä usko että se on erityisen vakaata. Jos se rupea streikamaan niin siinähän sitä onkin pulassa.
Lisäksi se olisi aivan uskomattoman helppo keino seurata ihmisten liikkumista ja mielestäni ei tarvitse olla erityisen konspiraation pelkääjä jos aivaltaa että se on varsin epämiellyttävä kehitys yhteiskunnassamme.

Tukholman tietullien aikana Poliisi oli kysellyt useaan kertaan Vägverketin kameroiden tietoja kun oli etsimässä jotain rikollisia.
Mutta onneksi Vägverket kieltäytyi vedoten siihen että autoilijat menettäisivät uskonsa systeemiin jos sitä ruvetaan käyttämään poliisin arkityössä.

----------


## kemkim

> Tukholman systeemi on hyvä siitä syystä että se helpottaa reissaamista yksinkertaisuutensa vuoksi, ei tarvitse ottaa huomioon erilaisia vyöhykkeitä joista helposti tulee kamalia marginaalieffektejä.


Aivan näin. Joukkoliikenteen käyttämiseen sitoutuneet maksavat edullista kiinteätä kustannusta ja juhlimasta tulevat ja menevät autoilijat esimerkiksi maksavat kalliimpaa taksaa, kuten asiaan kuuluukin. Eivät voi näin poimia rusinoita pullasta. Tuskin ihmiset busseissa varsinaisesti asumaan alkaisivat, vaikka suurella alueella voisikin tehdä matkoja halvalla.

----------


## SD202

> Kertalippujen kanssa vyöhykkeet hävisivät toukokuun alussa tänä vuonna, ja kaikki matkat maksavat 20 kruunua (kymppi lapsilta, opiskelijoilta ja vanhuksilta).


Ooh...siis pahimmillaan yli kaksi euroa! Todellinen ryöstöhinta!  :Very Happy: 

Rehellisesti puhuen: milloikohan Suomeen saadaan ruotsalais-(saksalais-/sveitsiläinen-) tyyppinen lippujärjestelmä, jossa jopa maan kolkasta toiseen matkustaminen joukkoliikennevälineillä edellyttää vain yhden lipun ostamista? Tämä edellyttäisi toki sitä, että edes ex. Uudenmaan läänin alueella olisi vain yksi joukkoliikenteen organisaatio.

----------


## Safka

En jaksanut lukea koko viestiketjua, enkä varsin muitakaan asiaa käsitelleitä ketjuja, ja siksi nostettakoon tämä ketju pinnalle: asun Kirkkonummella ja matkustan usein Espooseen junalla, joten teen lyhyitä vyöhykerajan ylittäviä matkoja. VR:n vyöhykematka maksaa 3,50 ja lähiseutu-2 maksaa 3,60. Molemmat hinnat ovat melkoista riistoa lyhyistä seisomapaikkamatkoista.

Ainakin Sveitsissä on monessa paikassa käytössä "4 pysäkin lippu," joka on jopa normaalia yhden vyöhykkeen lippua halvempi lippu ja sillä voi siis matkustaa mainitut 4 pysäkinväliä. Olisiko tällainen mahdollista meilläkin? Nykyisellä lipunmyyntijärjestelmällä tällainen lienee mahdollista ilman suurempia ohjelmointeja.

----------


## karihoo

> Ainakin Sveitsissä on monessa paikassa käytössä "4 pysäkin lippu," joka on jopa normaalia yhden vyöhykkeen lippua halvempi lippu ja sillä voi siis matkustaa mainitut 4 pysäkinväliä. Olisiko tällainen mahdollista meilläkin? Nykyisellä lipunmyyntijärjestelmällä tällainen lienee mahdollista ilman suurempia ohjelmointeja.


Ei onnistu nykyjärjestelmässä, jossa lippujen hinnat perustuvat vyöhykkeisiin. Järjestelmään on mahdollista ohjelmoida vain rajallinen = pieni määrä vyöhykkeitä ja tuollaisesta neljän pysäkin matematiikasta seuraa erittäin suuri määrä vyöhykkeitä.

Tulevassa LIJ2014-hankkeessa kaavaillussa lippujärjestelmässä olisi toki mahdollista toteuttaa lyhyille matkoille eri hintaisia lippuja kuin pitemmille matkoille. Silloin taas joudutaan miettimään, miten turvataan YTV-alueen "laidoilla" asuvien mahdollisuudet (lipun hinta!!) käyttää joukkoliikennettä kun yhdensuuntainen matka on helposti yli 20 km.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tulevassa LIJ2014-hankkeessa kaavaillussa lippujärjestelmässä olisi toki mahdollista toteuttaa lyhyille matkoille eri hintaisia lippuja kuin pitemmille matkoille. Silloin taas joudutaan miettimään, miten turvataan YTV-alueen "laidoilla" asuvien mahdollisuudet (lipun hinta!!) käyttää joukkoliikennettä kun yhdensuuntainen matka on helposti yli 20 km.


Olen nähnyt ja käyttänyt maailmalla muutamia ratkaisuja vastaavantyyppisiin ongelmiin.

Prahassa on eri hintaisia kertalippuja, joiden voimassaoloaika on eri pituinen. Niinpä ei ole väliksi, missä sen matkasi teet. Tällainen houkuttelee myös satunnaista matkustajaa hyvin siten, että esim. 1,5 tunnin lipulla teet kätevästi edestakaisen matkan. Tämä järjestelmä ei vaadi ihmeitä laiteratkaisuja ja toimii riippumatta siitä, paljonko on vaihdettava.

Halvin kertalippu voi olla myös vaihdoton, mutta hyvin halpa niin, että jos joutuu vaihtamaan, sen kestää. Tai sitten on seuraava taksa, vaihto-oikeuden sisältävä lippu. Tällaiset ovat yleisiä vahvoissa metrokaupungeissa, joissa kertalipulla voi vaihtaa metrossa, kunhan ei poistu tariffiporttien ulkopuolelle välillä. Esimerkkinä tulee mieleen Madrid. Meillä tämä ei onnistu, kun kerran vaihtaminen on joukkoliikenteen perustavoite.

Saksasta tulee mieleeni vyöhykejärjestelmä, jossa halvimmalla lipulla saa ylittää yhden vyöhykerajan. Näin lyhyet matkat ovat aina samanhintaisia joka puolella. Systeemi sopisi hyvin meillekin, kun vyöhykerajat muutetaan perustumaan yhdyskuntarakenteeseen, ei kaupunkien hallinnollisiin rajoihin.

Edellä luetelluista pidän viimeistä parhaimpana, sillä se soveltuu myös kausilipuille ja avorahastukseen. Kertaliput on ostettu tai leimattu lähtöpisteessä, tarkastaja näkee vaivatta, montako vyöhykerajaa on ylitetty. Kausiliput on ostettu kotipaikan mukaan, joten kelpoisuus on yhtä helppo todeta kuin kertalipuillakin. Järjestelmän laitekanta on yksinkertaista, jopa nykyiset Buscomit kykenevät hoitamaan tämän. Ei tarvita ulosmenon rekisteröintiä ja monimutkaista matkan pituuden laskentaa.

Homma on myös oikeudenmukainen. Pitkien matkojen tekijät voidaan panna maksamaan enemmän, mutta hinnoittelun kohtuullisuus on vain yksi poliittinen päätös. Jokainen kaupunki (=joukkoliikenteen taloudesta omalta osaltaa vastuullinen) voi myös päättää itse, miten omia kaupunkilaisiaan haluaa kohdella. Esim. Ruhrin alueella on muistaakseni niin, että vyöhykehinnat ovat 1, 2 tai 3 ylitystä sekä koko alueella voimassa oleva lippu. Kauniainen voi esimerkiksi päättää, että kauniaislaisille kaikki liput ovat saman hintaisia, kun kunta vaan maksaa YTV:lle sen, mitä matkat oikeasti YTV:lle maksavat.

Antero

----------


## Ajomestari

Salmelalla on ollut joskus euron lippu jolla on voinut matkustaa kilometrin matkan. 
Pk seudulla voisi kokeilla sellaista kertalippua tai kortilta ostettua arvoa joka ei olisi vaihdollinen mutta olisi halvempi kuin nykyiset hinnaltaan.

----------


## Hartsa

> HS kirjoitti tänään (13.9.) YTV-alueen tariffijärjestelmän uusimista.
> 
> Eli yhtenä vaihtoehtona on maksun veloittaminen matkan pituuden kilometrien mukaan, jotta joitakin YTV-alueen sisällä tehtäviä matkoja suhteutettuna matkan hintaan saataisiin edullisemmiksi. 
> Tälläisiä matkoja ovat mm. lyhyet kuntarajojen ylittävät matkan, joista joutuu maksamaan seutulipun hinnan, vaikka matka olisi periaatteessa sisäisen matkan mittainen. 
> 
> Ja mitä kertalippuihin tulee, niin kuljettaja joutuu tarkistamaan matkan hinnan jostakin erityisestä hinnoittelutaulukosta, joten pysäkeillä kuluu taas enemmän aikaa.


Mielestäni nykyinen vyöhykejärjestelmä on ihan hyvä, koska se on selkeä. Matkustajan täytyy vain tietää minkä kaupungin aluella lähtö- ja päätepysäkki sijaitsevat (ja minkä kunnan läpi reitti kulkee). Jos hinnoittelu olisi kilometrien mukaan niin esimerkiksi Rautatientorin metroportilla pitäisi jostakin taulukosta päätellä että pitääkö ostaa 6,9 vai 12 km lippu jos aikoo matkustaa Vuosaareen. Nyt riittää, että painaa ykköstä koska kaikki metroasemat sijaitsevat Helsingissä.

Matkan hinnan veloittaminen todellisen kuljetun matkan perusteella olisi hankalaa. Kaikkien pysäkkien varustaminen kortinlukijoilla olisi kallista ja laitteet olisivat alttiina ilkivallalle. Jos lukija sijaitsisi bussin keskiovella niin se hidastaisi bussia kun kaikki matkustajat näyttäisivät kortin lukijalle poistuessaan bussista.

Monissa Suomen kaupungeissa esim. Tampereella ja Hämeenlinnassa kaupungin sisäinen matka on samanhintainen riippumatta matkan pituudesta. Se on selkeää ja reilua kun kaupungin alueella pääsee liikkumaan paikasta toiseen tarvitsematta pohtia mitä matka milloinkin maksaa.

----------


## ARTAI

Kun vuoden lopulla on käyty keskustelua matkan hinnoittelemisesta sen pituuden mukaan, niin yksi loistava keino olisi. 

Tämä etäluettavuus (läpi) olisi poistettava, jonka seurauksena kaikenmaailman repun tai laukun pyörittelijät eivät voisi hidastaa muiden matkaa jäämällä temppuilemaan Buscomin eteen ja jättäen siten lopulta matkansa maksamatta - rekisteröimättä - kuljettajan kiinnostuksen mukaan asiakaspalvelutyöhönsä.

Tähän liittyen lukijoitten pitäisi olla myöskin poistumisovilla missä poistuva matkustaja näyttää korttinsa laitteelle, joka veloittaa matkasta hinnan.
Lähtöolettaman ollessa aina koko reitin hinta jolloin matkustajan ei tarvitsisi näyttää lippuaan uudelleen jos hän käyttää kausilippua tai muuten tietää matkustavansa kokorahan edestä.

Suunnitelmaa voivat lukijat jalostaa mielensä mukaan, muta uskon ettei se kuitenkaan ole aivan kevyin perustein tyrmättävissä.

----------


## late-

> Suunnitelmaa voivat lukijat jalostaa mielensä mukaan, muta uskon ettei se kuitenkaan ole aivan kevyin perustein tyrmättävissä.


Miten estetään matkustajaa leimaamasta itseään ulos ennen matkan todellista päättymistä? Käytännössä ulosleimauksen sisältävä järjestelmä olisi lähellä avorahastusta.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Miten estetään matkustajaa leimaamasta itseään ulos ennen matkan todellista päättymistä? Käytännössä ulosleimauksen sisältävä järjestelmä olisi lähellä avorahastusta.


Tuohon saattaisi riittää kanssamatkustajien sosiaalinen paheksunta. Tosin tuoltakin ongelmalta päästäisiin edellisellä sivulla esittämälläni järjestelmällä. Näin jälkeenpäin ajateltuna jäin miettimään, josko matkakortti saisi siinä riittävästi energiaa useamman metrin päässä olevasta antennista, jotta kortin elektroniikka kykenisi tallentamaan muuttuneen saldoarvon ja lähettämään vastausviestin matkan seurantatietokoneelle. Jollei, niin tarvittaisiin paristo matkakorttiin ja se nostaisi huomattavasti korttijärjestelmän käyttökustannuksia.

Mitäpä jos matkustaminen pohjautuisikin kännykkään? Kännykässä on koko ajan virtaa ja se kommunikoi tihein aikavälein tukiaseman kanssa. Matkustusvälineessä oleva matkan seurantatietokone voisi tarkkailla mitä kännyköitä ajoneuvon sisällä on ja lähettää tästä tiedot keskusjärjestelmään, jossa kirjataan kaikki matkat laskutettaviksi jälkikäteen tai etukäteis- tai luottotapauksissa saldoa vähentämään. Mikäli matkustaja ei halua liittää kännykkäänsä järjestelmään tai halua ylipäätään kantaa kännykkää mukanaan, niin tarjolla olisi pieni paristokäyttöinen laite, joka lähettäisi seurantaan tarvittavaa signaalia. Tuo signaali voisi olla huomattavasti heikkotehoisempi, jolloin paristo riittäisi hyvinkin kuukausia tai jopa vuosia.

Kännykän signaali on sen verran vahva, että ajoneuvossa oleva valvontalaite ottaisi signaalia kauempaakin. Sisälläolevat kännykät saisi kuitenkin varmasti ohjelmallisesti selville kun bussi on lähtenyt liikkeelle ja ohjelma vertailee signaalien voimakkuuden muutoksia. En tosin tiedä kuinka tiheään kännykkä lähettää signaalia ympäristöönsä - kerkeäisikö tuossa ajassa tekemään pysäkkivälin tai parin matkan.

----------


## kemkim

> Mitäpä jos matkustaminen pohjautuisikin kännykkään?


Kokeilemisen arvoinen idea. Matka alkaisi, kun kännykkää vilautettaisiin kortinlukijalle, jolloin kuuluisi piippaus matkan alkamisen rekisteröitymiseksi. Matka laskettaisiin loppuneeksi, kun kännykkä poistuisi bussin tukiaseman kantoalueelta.

Tosin kännykkä on mahdollista sammuttaa kesken matkan tai se voi sammua huomaamattakin, jos järjestelmä ottaisi tällöin maksimisumman, se olisi liian kova rangaistus. Kännykän tai muun RFID-laitteen voisi myös ympäröidä foliolla, joka mahdollisesti estäisi signaalin kulkemisen.

----------


## Antero Alku

On ainakin ollut suunnitelma siitä, että kännykät varustettaisiin maksusirulla. Käytännössä sen olisi oltava etäluettava. Kännykällä maksamisessa olisi mm. se etu, että teoriassa kännykkä on personoitu, koska sen saa päälle vain turvakoodilla kuten luottokortin automaatissa.

Onko kännykkä päällä vai ei ei ole ongelma sikäli, että suljetulla ja toimimattomalla maksusirukännykällä matkustaminen on rike samalla tavalla kuin muukin pummilla matkaaminen.

Kännykkä on aika monella, mutta ei kaikilla. Ja se on aika kallis hankinta pelkäksi maksuvälineeksi. Luottokortithan ovat melkein ilmaisia, kuten matkakorttikin. Olen maailmalla ostanut pahvisia sirukortteja 50 sentillä.

Muuten olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että tämä matkan mukaan laskuttaminen on osittain turha ongelma. Suuri osa meilläkin matkustaa ajalla, eikä ole viisasta siirtyä siitä pois. Se johtaisi joukkoliikenteen suosion laskuun. Efekti on aivan sama kuin on nähty jo puhelinalalla. Mitä enemmän velotus perustuu todelliseen käyttöön, sen huonommin palvelu menee kaupaksi. Vuosia sitten silloinen HPY siirtyi kiinteästä puhelun hinnasta aikaveloitukseen, koska tarkoitus oli vähentää verkon käyttöä. Sitäkö tavoitellaan joukkoliikenteessäkin?

Sekä matkapuhelin- että joukkoliikenneverkon kustannus on käytöstä riippumaton lyhyellä aikavälillä, joten kiinteällä hinnoittelulla kannattaa houkutella lisää asiakkaita.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Sekä matkapuhelin- että joukkoliikenneverkon kustannus on käytöstä riippumaton lyhyellä aikavälillä, joten kiinteällä hinnoittelulla kannattaa houkutella lisää asiakkaita.


Tästä olen samaa mieltä. Tukholman malli voisi olla hyvä. Joka maakunnalle voisi olla oma vyöhykkeensä, jonka hinnalla saisi matkustaa niin paljon kuin lystää maakunnan sisällä. Tämä vastaisi nykyisiä seutulippualueita. Uudenmaan lipulla saisi matkustaa Hangosta Hyvinkäälle, mutta harvapa noin pitkä matkoja tekisi kuitenkaan. Tämä loisi aivan uudenlaisia mahdollisuuksia bussin käyttöön. Joukkoliikenne tulisi hinnalla hyvin kilpailukykyiseksi auton kanssa ja bussin sekä junan käyttö lisääntyisi, samoin subventiotarve ruuhkaisilla reiteillä, mutta olisiko tämä välttämättä huono asia? Ympäristöähän tässä ajatellaan ennen kaikkea. Syöttöliikennettä juniin tehostettaisiin, jotta saataisiin ihmiset suosimaan edullisemmilla kustannuksilla ajettavia junia pitkien bussireittien sijaan.

Esimerkkihintoina voisi olla yhden maakunnan lippu 100 /kk ja kaksi maakuntaa 200 /kk jne. Tarvittaessa asiakas voisi koota kuitenkin paletin niistä kunnista, jotka haluaa lippuun mukaan, jos ei tarvitsisi koko maakunnan lippua, eikä haluaisi tätä matkustamisen vapautta. Rahaa tällä säästäisi jonkin verran, mutta hintaero tulisi olla tarpeeksi pieni, jotta kannattaisi ottaa koko maakunnan lippu. Sosiaalisessa mielessä olisi erittäin hyvä saada ihmisille edullista matkustusta näkemään ystäviään ja harrastamaan kaikkea, osallistumaan yhteiskuntaan muutenkin kuin omassa pitäjässään. En usko, että rajaton halpa matkustaminen saisi ihmisiä istumaan kaiken päivää bussissa tai junassa, sillä ihmisillä on niin paljon muutakin puuhaa. Kaikki eivät ole kuin me harrastajat  :Smile:

----------


## Fiss

YTV:n sivuilla on avattu keskustelu lippujärjestelmän vaihtoehdoista, jotka ovat esillä tällä sivulla:
http://www.ytv.fi/FIN/seutu_tulevais...4/vaihtoehdot/

----------


## Jussi

> Yleensä aikaa sisältävien lippujen kelpoisuus määrityy siten, että matkan viimeisen vaihdon (kulkuneuvoon nousun) voi tehdä maksetun ajan sisällä. Oikeastaan YTV-alueella on jo esittämäsi systeemi käytössä, vaikka sitä vyöhyketariffina markkinoidaankin: kaupungin sisäinen lippu antaa lyhyemmän vaihtoajan kuin seutulippu.


Helsingin osalta tämä pätee, mutta Espoon ja Vantaan sisäisillä lipuilla on sama 80 minuutin vaihtoaika kuin seutulipullakin. 



> Arvolippujen vaihto-oikeus on voimassa Helsingin, Keravan ja Kirkkonummen sisäisillä lipuilla 60 minuuttia. Seutuliikenteessä, Espoon, Kauniaisten ja Vantaan sisäisillä lipuilla sekä kahden vyöhykkeen lähiseutulipuilla vaihtoaika on 80 minuuttia. Kolmen vyöhykkeen lähiseutulippujen vaihtoaika on 100 minuuttia.


Minä ainakin kyllä kannattaisin aikaan perustuvaa systeemiä arvolippuihin. Samalla päästäisiin eroon teennäisistä vyöhykerajoista, lyhyiden kaupungin sisäisten matkojen kuitenkaan kallistumatta.

----------


## kemkim

> Mielestäni YTV:n nykyinen lippujärjestelmä on hyvä. 30, 60, 90 minuutin liput tekisivät lippujärjestelmästä sekavan koska matkustajan olisi vaikea arvioda millainen lippu pitäisi milloinkin ostaa.


Nykyinen lippujärjestelmä pakottaa ostamaan kokonaisen seutulipun, vaikka menisi vain yhden pysäkin yli kaupungin rajan ja omistaisi kaupungin oman sisäisen kausilipun. Kertalippukin on aivan liian kallis, jos matkustaa vain lyhyen matkaa, mutta kuntaraja tulee väliin. En kannata järjestelmää, jossa lippu tulisi leimata poistuessa kulkuvälineestä, liian vaikeaa ruuhka-aikaan ja hidastaa matkaa. Aikalipulla saisi mennä sisään niin kauan, kun lipulla on aikaa voimassa. Aikalippu olisi myös selkeä verrattuna vyöhykelippuun tai vastaavaan järjestelyyn, sillä aina matkustajat eivät tiedä, minkä vyöhykkeen lippu pitäisi ostaa. Aikalippu olisi helppo leimata uudestaan kulkuvälineeseen noustessa. Aikalipun ongelmakohtia ovat pitkät vaihdottomat matkat, joiden tekeminen tulisi edulliseksi järjestelmässä. Näihin pitäisi kehitellä joku ratkaisu.

Tulevaisuuden tekniikkaa voisi olla se, että kun lähestulkoon jokaisella on GPS-varusteinen kännykkä, kuten nykyään on kamerakännykät, niin tämä GPS voisi seurata matkustajan kulkemista kulkuvälineissä ja veloittaa km-tariffin mukaisesti matkoista. Aina mentäisiin kulloinkin voimassaolevan tariffin mukaisesti. Jos matkustaisi paljon, saisi sitä enemmän alennusta tariffista, mitä enemmän matkustaisi. Voisi itse määritellä kartalta kuntarajoista riippumattoman rajavyöhykkeen, jolle haluaa tariffikaton. Tämä kattohinta olisi sitä suurempi, mitä suuremman vyöhykkeen haluaa ottaa. Hinta määriteltäisiin km2 mukaisesti, kuinka monta neliökilometriä vyöhykkeelleen haluaa ottaa.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Nykyinen lippujärjestelmä pakottaa ostamaan kokonaisen seutulipun, vaikka menisi vain yhden pysäkin yli kaupungin rajan ja omistaisi kaupungin oman sisäisen kausilipun. Kertalippukin on aivan liian kallis, jos matkustaa vain lyhyen matkaa, mutta kuntaraja tulee väliin.


Ei varmasti ole teknisesti ylivoimaista toteuttaa sellaista järjestelmää, joka tunnistaa kaupungin (tai maksuvyöhykkeen) sisäisen lipun ja antaa ketjuttaa sen kanssa toisen kaupungin (tai maksuvyöhykkeen) arvolipun. Tämä toimii monin paikoin ulkomailla paperilipullakin, esim. kolmen vyöhykkeen matkan voi maksaa 2 vyöhykkeen sarjalipulla ja yhden vyöhykkeen kertalipulla.

Oli vyöhykerajat mitkä tahansa, niin lyhyen matkan kertalipun hinnasta varmasti valitetaan aina. (Aikalipulla joku valittaisi, että miksi pitää maksaa koko 30 min tai 60 min, kun matka kestää vain 5 min.) Kaikki kuitenkin pitävät itsestäänselvyytenä, että bussi kulkee koko linjan päästä päähän eikä ainoastaan sitä lyhyttä pätkää. Linjan/järjestelmän loppupätkän ylläpitoon ei omasta (kerta)lipusta haluttaisi senttiäkään, vaikka kauemmaksi matkustamisen tarve tulisi joskus omallekin kohdalle. 




> Aikalipun ongelmakohtia ovat pitkät vaihdottomat matkat, joiden tekeminen tulisi edulliseksi järjestelmässä. Näihin pitäisi kehitellä joku ratkaisu.


Olisi muuten aika mukavaa, jos koko valtakunnassa olisi yhtenäinen aikataksa ja ehtisi Kampissa nousta vaikkapa Helsinki-Rovaniemi -kaukoliikenneautoon 30 minuutin lipun vaihtoajan sisällä.  :Wink:  




> Tulevaisuuden tekniikkaa voisi olla se, että kun lähestulkoon jokaisella on GPS-varusteinen kännykkä, kuten nykyään on kamerakännykät, niin tämä GPS voisi seurata matkustajan kulkemista kulkuvälineissä ja veloittaa km-tariffin mukaisesti matkoista.


Miten tuo GPS tunnistaa, liikunko oikeasti bussilla vai kävellen? Vai otetaanko maksun lähtökohdaksi liikkuminen yleensä - tapahtui se sitten joukkoliikenteessä tai autolla tai omin lihasvoimin? Onko sellainen enää bussilippu vai onko kyseessä liikkumisvero?

----------


## kemkim

> Miten tuo GPS tunnistaa, liikunko oikeasti bussilla vai kävellen? Vai otetaanko maksun lähtökohdaksi liikkuminen yleensä - tapahtui se sitten joukkoliikenteessä tai autolla tai omin lihasvoimin? Onko sellainen enää bussilippu vai onko kyseessä liikkumisvero?


Eiköhän tähän voitaisi kehitellä joku lähetinjärjestelmä, jossa bussin sisällä laite kytkeytyy päälle ja poistuttaessa bussista laite menee pois päältä. Tämä sopisi kyllä kätevästi myös autoiluun, samalla järjestelmällä voitaisiin periä myös tienkäyttömaksuja. Mikäli tarkastuksen tullessa laite olisi pois päältä, saisi tarkastusmaksun.

----------


## Hartsa

> Oli vyöhykerajat mitkä tahansa, niin lyhyen matkan kertalipun hinnasta varmasti valitetaan aina.


Näin on. Jos vyöhykejako tehtäisiin vaikka niin että Helsingin keskustasta piirrettäisiin eri säteisiä ympyröitä niin sitten valitettaisiin että miksi asunto ja työpaikka kuuluvat eri vyöhykkeisiin kun ennen ne kuuluivat samaan vyöhykkeeseen. 

Kannatan nykyistä järjestelmää. Kuntarajat on selkeä tapa jakaa alue eri vyöhykkeisiin. Kuntarajat on siitä hyvä että usein matkustaja tietää minkä kunnan aluella hän on ja minkä kunnan alueelle hän on matkustamassa. Sitten vain painaa oikeaa nappia 1,2,3 tai L. Esimerkiksi Lappeenrannassa kuljettajalle pitää kertoa millä pysäkillä jää pois jotta kuljettaja tietää myydä oikean pituisen lipun esim. 6 tai 9 km.

Kuntarajat on myös siitä hyvä että kunta on asukkaan kotipaikkakunta. Jos espoolainen asuu Helsingin rajan vieressä ja Helsingin puolella sijaitsevaan terveyskeskukseen on lyhyempi matka niin kuitenkin hänen on syytä käydä kotikuntansa terveyskeskuksessa. Myös koulut ja päiväkodit ovat yleensä oman kunnan alueella.

----------


## kemkim

> Kuntarajat on myös siitä hyvä että kunta on asukkaan kotipaikkakunta. Jos espoolainen asuu Helsingin rajan vieressä ja Helsingin puolella sijaitsevaan terveyskeskukseen on lyhyempi matka niin kuitenkin hänen on syytä käydä kotikuntansa terveyskeskuksessa. Myös koulut ja päiväkodit ovat yleensä oman kunnan alueella.


Nythän on suuntaus se, että kuntarajoilla olevia palveluja voisivat käyttää kummankin kunnan asukkaat. Joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä ja autoilija ovat epätasa-arvoisessa tilanteessa, jos toisella kulkeminen maksaa todellisen etäisyyden perusteella ja toisella taas mielivaltaisten kuntarajojen mukaan. Mitenkäs tehdään siinä tilanteessa, jossa koko pääkaupunkiseutu olisi yhtä kuntaa? Entä koko Helsingin seutu? Kyllä jotain fiksumpaa olisi syytä keksiä. Ei ole syytä kannustaa turhan pitkiin matkoihin vain kuntarajojen takia, vaan lähimpien palvelujen käyttöön.

----------


## LateZ

On kunnan sisäisessä tasataksassa sekin puoli, että se tuo kuntalaisille tasa-arvoa. Palvelut eivät voi toimia yhtä hyvin kunnan joka kolkassa, mutta kaikki voivat saavuttaa ne samalla hinnalla. Sen sijaan naapurikunnan palvelujen ääreen halajavia on turha tukea.

On nykysysteemissä pääkaupunkiseudulla ongelmia. Liika teknologiausko nyt vaan ei auta siihen. Jos lopulta jaetaan Helsingin seutu 200 vyöhykkeeseen ja kortit luetaan mennen tullen ja systeemi toimii yhtä hienosti kuin pysäkkien kalliilla rakennetut aikataulunäytöt, mennään niin sanotusti perse edellä puuhun. 

Jotain aitoa parannusta sitten kaivataan, jos nykyinen kohtuullisen selkeä systeemi romutetaan. Asioilla on puolensa. Mielestäni ehkäpä parasta olisi siirtyä tasataksaan koko ytv-alueella siten, että lyhyillä matkalla vaihtoehtona olisi vaihdoton matka vaikkapa viiteen kilometriin asti siten, että lipussa ostettaessa lukisi, mille pysäkille saakka se kelpaa. 

Kausilipuilla kuljetaan paljon ja mielestäni on tarkoituksenmukaista se, että ne kelpaavat mahdollisimman laajalla alueella ilman lisämaksuja. Tällöin niitä saatetaan auton sijasta käyttää muulloinkin kuin työmatkoilla. Miksi siis niitä muita matkoja varten luoda kovin monimutkainen systeemi? Parashan olisi saada mahdollisimman moni halvan ja kattavan kuukausilipun käyttäjäksi ja tarjota lopuille helppo ja selkeä vaihtoehto,

----------


## kemkim

> Kausilipuilla kuljetaan paljon ja mielestäni on tarkoituksenmukaista se, että ne kelpaavat mahdollisimman laajalla alueella ilman lisämaksuja. Tällöin niitä saatetaan auton sijasta käyttää muulloinkin kuin työmatkoilla. Miksi siis niitä muita matkoja varten luoda kovin monimutkainen systeemi? Parashan olisi saada mahdollisimman moni halvan ja kattavan kuukausilipun käyttäjäksi ja tarjota lopuille helppo ja selkeä vaihtoehto,


Mihin se raja sitten vedetään kausilipuissa. Jos lipun kelpoisuusalue on laaja ja hinta kaikille sama, se tukee pitkiä matkoja matkustavia ja syrjii lyhyttä matkaa tekeviä. Jos hinta taas on kaikille edullinen, tulee saada lisää julkista rahoitusta lippujärjestelmään. Helsingin seutu on kovin laaja ja liikennettä on joka suuntaan. Ei voida erottaa YTV-aluetta yhdeksi saarekkeekseen. Samoin Helsinkiä ei voida erottaa muista kunnista, onhan se osa yhtä isoa kokonaisuutta.

On omituista, kun seutulippu käy Helsingistä Porkkalaan 53 km, kun taas Tuusulan suunnassa Matkahuollon tariffeille siirrytään Maantiekylässä jo 20 km kohdalla tai Sipoossa 15 km kohdalla. Helsingin keskustassa asuvalla taas matkat Vuosaareen voivat olla hyvin satunnaisia, mutta hän maksaa silti vuosaarelaisten päivittäisistä työmatkoista keskustaan. Toisaalta lipullaan ei voi matkustaa ostoksille Tapiolaan, vaikka sinne on matkaa yhtä paljon kuin Herttoniemeen.

Haaste on tässä lippusysteemin suunnittelussa niin suuri, että on mielenkiintoista nähdä, mikä on tuleva ratkaisu. Teknologiaa tulee ottaa kunnolla testattuna mukaan. Uutta teknologiaa voitaisiin testata ensin rajatulla alueella ja ottaa parannusehdotuksia, jos se toimisi, niin laajentaa muuallekin.

Mielestäni kovin vaikeaksi ei voi kutsua järjestelmää, jossa netistä voisi kartasta klikkailla haluamansa vyöhykkeet pala palalta ja koostaa juuri sellaisen kausilipun, millaista tietää tarvitsevansa. Kertalipuissakin voitaisiin koostaa lippu pala palalta. Kirkkonummelta keskustaan matkustavan ei tarvitsisi ostaa lippua, joka kelpaa Keravalle saakka.

----------


## LateZ

Pitää myös muistaa, että jo nykyiset vyöhykkeet, etenkin kolme vyöhykettä ja lähialue, aiheuttavat sekaannuksia ja hankaluuksia. Kuluttajan turvasta on huolehdittava. Tällä tarkoitan sitä, että vaikkapa Kulomäestä Karakallioon menevän on saatava helposti tieto, minkä verran maksaa matka Viikissä ja Leppävaarassa vaihtaen tai Korson-Malmin-Leppävaaran kautta tai Helsingin keskustassa vaihtaen tai Korson-Pasilan-Leppävaaran kautta.

Nykyään todella matkustajilla on ongelmia saada lippu Vantaalta Keravalle kun eivät kuljettajat osaa auttaa. Miten kuljettaja pystyy työnsä lomassa selvittelemään tuollaisia monimutkaisia vaihtoehtoja kun nykyäänkin on liian vaikeaa? Onko ylipäätään laillista, jos matkan hinta muuttuu reitin mukaan ilman, että  hinta on etukäteen tiedossa?

Entäpä jos tuolla Karakallioon menijällä onkin joustava, nykyaikainen lippu, jolle on ladattu kausi Kulomäki-Koivukylä -välille? Saako sillä jotain etua mennessään Karakallioon? Kuka kertoo, paljonko matka maksaa? Hiljaiseen aikaan poikittaisliikenne ei ole kovin tehokasta. Useat matkat on mentävä keskustan kautta. Onko siinä laitaa, että poikittaisliikenteen pettäessä ylitöihin jäänyt ei pääsekään työstä kotiin kuukausilipulla, vaan menee lisämaksu huonommasta palvelusta?

Aika paljon helpompaa on hypätä Kulomäessä bussiin ja ostaa seutulippu. Sillä sitten voi mielialan mukaan matkustaa mitä kautta hyvänsä ja käyttää vaihtaessaan ensimmäisenä tulevaa oikean suunnan bussia. Myöskään ei ole mistään kotoisin, jos tuollaisen matkan joutuisi jo kotona tietokoneen tai pihalla kännykän kanssa suunnittelemaan. Ei tähän mitään hyvää ratkaisua ole. Liitettäköön Tapiola Helsinkiin jos sinne halutaan Helsingin lipulla (tai sitten kantakaupunki Espooseen).

----------


## kemkim

> Onko siinä laitaa, että poikittaisliikenteen pettäessä ylitöihin jäänyt ei pääsekään työstä kotiin kuukausilipulla, vaan menee lisämaksu huonommasta palvelusta?


Onhan nytkin tämä tilanne Veikkolan ja Kirkonummen keskustan välillä. Arkisin päiväsaikaan pääsee Kirkkonummen sisäisellä lipulla, mutta muulloin on kuljettava Espoon keskuksen kautta ja maksettava lähiseutulipusta. Jos Tuusula liittyy YTV-alueeseen, niin sama ongelma tulee Hyrylän ja Keravan välisille matkoille hiljaiseen aikaan, koska tämä matka olisi taitettava Vantaan tai Järvenpään kautta.

----------


## Antero Alku

Keskustelussa on ollut hyviä näkökohtia. Pari kommenttia muutamista.

Aikaan perustuva lippu vastaa hyvin joukkoliikenteen kustannusten muodostumista. Esim. Helsingin joukkoliikenteessä noin 80 % kustannuksista perustuu aikaan, joten kuljettuun matkaan perustuva lippu vastaa erittäin huonosti joukkoliikenteen todellisia kuluja. Aikalipulla siis pääse junalla pidemmälle kuin bussilla, mutta se on aivan oikein, koska nopean junan kustannukset ovat pienemmät kuljettuun matkaan nähden kuin hitaalla bussilla.

Onko aika kuluttajalle hankala asia? Ei ole, vaan kaikkein helpoin, koska kello on kello joka paikassa. Ei tarvita muita teknisiä välineitä, jokainen osaa verrata vaikka lippuun leimattua viimeistä voimassaolohetkeä. Tarvittavan lipun arviointi on helppoa, sillä neljää tai oikeastaan kolmea enempää lipputyyppiä ei tarvita. Tarvittavan ajan näkee aikataulusta. Pysäkkiaikataulussa on infona, montako minuuttia matka kestää seuraaville pysäkeille. Tai pikemminkin niin, että missä menevät lippulajien aikoja vastaavat rajat. Ja voidaan tarjota myös selkeä ruuhkatakuu: On oikeus matkustaa sille pysäkille, jolle ilman ruuhkaa lipun aika riittää.

Lippujärjestelmää pohdittaessa on ylipäätään ymmärrettävä, että aina on tosiasiassa kaksi lippujärjestelmää: kertalippujen järjestelmä ja kausilippujen järjestelmä. Ne eivät voi eikä niiden kuulukaan toimia samoin. Käytännössä nykyään kertalippujen ostaja maksaa täyden hinnan ja joukkoliikenteen tuki kohdistuu kausilippuihin. Tämä käy ilmi yksinkertaisesti tilastoista: 80 % matkoista on kausilippumatkoja mutta 50 % tuloista on kertalipputuloja. Kun tukiaste esim. H:gissä on 50 %, kertalippulaiset maksavat matkoistaan 2,5 kertaa niin paljon kuin kausilippulaiset, eli enemmän kuin tuotantokustannukset. Jos kaikki matkustaisivat kertalipuilla, joukkoliikenne tuottaisi lipputuloistaan 20 % voittoa.

Vyöhykerajan ylittäminen on meillä kauhea ongelma, koska se tuplaa hinnan. Siihen on kuitenkin yksinkertainen ratkaisu eli se, että peruslipulla on oikeus yhteen vyöhykerajan ylitykseen. Silloin samasta paikasta vastakkaisiin suuntin tehtävät yhtä pitkät matkat maksavat yhtä paljon. Hintataso suhteessa kuljettuun matkaan on sitten harkintakysymys, jonka perusteella määräytyy vyöhykejaon koko. Ja huom, jos kertaliput perustuvat aikaan, niillä ei ole mitään tekemistä vyöhykkeiden kanssa, joten satunnaisten kertalippumatkustajien ei tarvitse opetella vaikeata vyöhykesysteemiä.

Vyöhykejaosta vielä se, että ei se ole mitenkään vaikea asia. Vyöhykkeethän vaikuttavat vain pysäkeillä, joten maastoon ei tarvitse pystyttää mitään vyöhykeaitoja samaan tapaan kuin on merkitty kaupunginrajat. Ei tarvita muuta kuin merkintä pysäkillä, mihin vyöhykkeeseen se kuuluu. Tätäkin on liioiteltu käydyssä keskustelussa - muualla kuin JLF:llä.

Kaikkea tätä mitä tässä selostin on olemassa muualla maailmassa käytössä. Hyvä esimerkki laajasta lippualueesta on Saksan Ruhrin alue - tai monet muut keskieurooppalaiset Verkerhs Verbundit.

Antero

----------


## tilt

> Aikaan perustuva lippu vastaa hyvin joukkoliikenteen kustannusten muodostumista.
> .....
> Onko aika kuluttajalle hankala asia? Ei ole, vaan kaikkein helpoin, koska kello on kello joka paikassa.
> .....
> Vyöhykerajan ylittäminen on meillä kauhea ongelma, koska se tuplaa hinnan. Siihen on kuitenkin yksinkertainen ratkaisu eli se, että peruslipulla on oikeus yhteen vyöhykerajan ylitykseen
> .....
> Kaikkea tätä mitä tässä selostin on olemassa muualla maailmassa käytössä. Antero


Olen tällä kertaa harvinaisen täydellisesti samaa mieltä kuin Antero. On kauhistuttavaa seurata ehdotuksia paluusta kilometritariffeihin tai satojen vaihtoehtojen palapelimuokattavista kausilipuista, huh huh. Vyöhykejako on erittäin toimiva kun siitä tehdään käyttäjäystävällinen. YTV-alueella on ollut juuri epäkohtana vyöhykerajan jyrkkyys, rajaseudulla on aina koettu olevan kärsijöinä. Vyöhykkeet pitää nimenomaa lomittaa: Jos katsotaan mallia toimivista ulkomaiden vyöhykejärjestelmistä, huomataan rajaseutuongelman eliminointi kahden vyöhykkeen päällekkäisellä osuudella. Kun vyöhykkeistä tehdään nykyistä "ohuempia", ja ne perustuvat paremmin keskipisteen etäisyyteen (eivät siis todellakaan kuntarajoihin) saadaan järjestelmästä oikeudenmukaisempi. Vielä täydennyksenä voidaan vyöhykelomitus hoitaa Anteron mainitsemalla tavalla, sisällyttäen peruslippuun yhden vyöhykerajaylityksen. Tällöin systeemi helpottuu entisestään, kun tavallaan hoidetaan jo lipun kelpoisuudella tuo päällekkäisvyöhyke, ja tarvitsee osata vain yksi raja kahden sijaan.

Ideaalisena tällainen keskipisteeseen perustuva "ympyränkaarivyöhykejärjestelmä" olisi silloin, kun kunnat ovat hyvien pieniä tai hyvin suuria. Ajatuksena silloin olisi, että kaikki kunnallispalvelut löytyvät varmasti peruslipun vaikutusalueella kodista, mukaanlukien em. sallittu yksi vyöhykeylitys. Hyvin suurissa kuntakokonaisuuksissa tietysti vyöhykerajoja on jo useita suurkunnan sisällä, mutta tällöin kunnallispalvelut haetaankin peruslipun alueelta olevasta kaupunginosakeskuksesta. Tämä malli sopisi sovelletusti ihan hyvin jo nykyiselle PK-seudullekin, saati sitten suurempaan kokonaisuuteen, jossa nykyisiä kehyskuntia olisi mukana suurkunnassa, ja "suuralue-kaupunginosat" omaisivat laajaa itsehallintoa. Nykytilanteessa kun nykyiset mutkikkaat kuntarajat ovat teennäisenä esteenä järkevälle kaupunkirakenteelle, tulisi ideaalisen ympyränkaarivyöhykejärjestelmän kanssa ongelmakohtia. Karkeasti sanottuna Vantaan ja Espoon laidoilta jouduttaisiin tilanteisiin, joissa kunnallispalvelun haku ei välttämättä onnistukaan peruslipun alueella, eli yhdellä vyöhykerajan ylityksellä. Tässä siis nykykuntaraja aiheuttaa ongelmia jos sitä ei enää julkisen liikenteen tarffeissa huomioida. Toinen mielenkiintoinen tilanne tässä järjestelmässä olisi uloimpien vyöhykkeiden sisällä mahdollistuvat hyvin pitkät matkat. Tulisiko sitten mukaan ottaa myös sektorirajat, vai tuettaisiinko näin tietoisesti poikittaisliikennettä, mene ja tiedä.

Keskustelussa on näkynyt myös pari silmiinpistävää kohtaa. Jos ollaan huolissaan siitä, että joku keskustassa asuva lyhyen matkan kulkija maksaa veroissaan tai lipun hinnassa laita-alueen kulkijan joukkoliikenteestä, niin mikä siinä voi olla muka muutosta tai ärsyttävää. Yhtälailla PK-seutulainen maksaa valtionverotuksessa tukiaisia Kainuun asuttamiselle. Tässä asiassa ei ole voittajaa! Jos tulee paha fiilis kantakaupunkilaiselle, kun veroissaan tai lipun hinnassa tukee näennäisesti enemmän lähiöasukkaan kulkemista, niin sitten täytyy joko muuttaa lähiöön, kulkea fillarilla tai vaihtaa laajakatseisempaan ajatustapaan. On ihan ymmärrettävää tukea järkevällä lipun hinnalla laitakaupunkilaisen kulkua keskustapalvelujen ääreen, jottei hän tule henkilöautolla pörräämään siihen keskustaan, jolloin taas kantakaupunkilainen maksaa ihan omasta kukkarosta lisääntyneitä terveyskuluja.

Toinen kommentoitava piirre keskustelussa on alistuminen kuntarajojen määräämään käyttäytymiseen. Vedotaan jopa tariffien olevan oikeudenmukaisia kuntarajoja mukailevina, kun palvelu haetaan kunnan sisältä. On, kuten edellä totesin, aivan mahdollista myös vyöhykemallissa turvata kaikille seutulaisille kunnallispalveluiden saatavuus peruslipulla. Herää kysymys: miksi jo nyt jokainen ei mene lähimmälle terveysasemalle? Olisiko muuallakin kuin liikennepuolella hiukan parantamisen varaa vyöhykeajattelussa?

----------


## kemkim

> Keskustelussa on näkynyt myös pari silmiinpistävää kohtaa. Jos ollaan huolissaan siitä, että joku keskustassa asuva lyhyen matkan kulkija maksaa veroissaan tai lipun hinnassa laita-alueen kulkijan joukkoliikenteestä, niin mikä siinä voi olla muka muutosta tai ärsyttävää.


Tämä on sama juttu kuin se, että verotuksellisesti tuetaan pitkiä työmatkoja, eli lyhyttä työmatkaa tekevät kustantavat pitkää työmatkaa tekeville verohelpotuksia. Tämä johtaa yhdyskuntarakenteen hajautumiseen, kun kulkemisen kustannukset laskevat. Samaten liian edullinen lipunhinta johtaa tarpeettomaan hajautumiseen. Tulisi pikemminkin tukea asumista lähellä tarvitsemiaan palveluita kuin kannustaa ylenmääräiseen matkusteluun. Keskustassa kuljetaan tehokkaasti ja edullisesti raitiovaunuilla. Laita-alueella taas käytetään paljon bussia, joiden pyörittäminen on kallista, kun ne eivät edes ole kovin kuormitettuja. Onhan keskustassa oma raitiovaunulippunsakin, joka on normaalilippua edullisempi. Voisi olla saman mallin mukaan myös kausilippu, joka on voimassa vain kantakaupungin alueella.

Laita-alueen asukkaan tulemista autolla keskustaan voidaan hillitä tehokkaasti tienkäyttömaksuilla ja parkkimaksuilla. Kantakaupunkilainen kärsii jo nyt siitä, kun ihmiset muuttavat Nurmijärven kunnan siunauksella keskelle metsiä, jonne joukkoliikennettä ei voida järjestää ja sieltä tullaan Helsingin keskustaan pörräämään. Oikea ratkaisu ei ole, että kantakaupunkilainen maksaa Nurmijärvelle bussipalvelut, vaan että nurmijärveläinen maksaa itse ne bussipalvelut ja sen lisäksi aiheuttamistaan haitoista maksuja, jos päättää tulla keskustaan autolla.

Jos ympyrämalliseen lippujärjestelmään aletaan luoda sektoreita, ollaan jo lähellä sitä mallia, mitä minä ehdotin tuossa ylhäällä. Vyöhykepaloja ei tule tietenkään luoda älyttömästi, vaan yhden palan koko voisi olla noin 5 x 5 km. Palan keskipisteenä olisi alueellinen keskus tai kaupunginosakeskus, kuten Itäkeskus, Malmi, Vuosaari tai Leppävaara. Lippu olisi voimassa myös yhden vyöhykeylityksen verran kuhunkin suuntaan. Jos tarvitsisi matkustaa pidemmälle, voitaisiin aluksi veloittaa hinta kortilta, mutta kohdattaessa kattohinta, ylityksistä ei enää laskutettaisi siinä kuussa. Tämä muistuttaisi Turun Fifty-Fifty -lippua. Järjestelmä olisi siitä hyvä, että vaikkapa Lauttasaaresta Munkkiniemeen voisi matkustaa sekä keskustan kautta että Otaniemen ja Kuusisaaren kautta ilman seutulippua.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vyöhykepaloja ei tule tietenkään luoda älyttömästi, vaan yhden palan koko voisi olla noin 5 x 5 km. Palan keskipisteenä olisi alueellinen keskus tai kaupunginosakeskus, kuten Itäkeskus, Malmi, Vuosaari tai Leppävaara. Lippu olisi voimassa myös yhden vyöhykeylityksen verran kuhunkin suuntaan...


Juuri näin sen pitää olla. YTV:ssä lienee sokaistuttu siihen, että kun kerran teknisesti on mahdollista tehdä automaattisesti toimiva kilometritaksa, joka veloittaa eurosenttien tarkkuudella, niin sitten pitää sellainen tehdä.

Suurilla joukkoliikenneseuduilla on jo vuosikymmenet sitten jouduttu ratkaisemaan tämä ongelma, ja se on ratkaistu leimattavilla pahvilipuilla, noilla muutaman kilometrin tilkkutäkkivyöhykkeillä ja 4-5:llä hintaportaalla. Ja hyvin on toiminut.

Kilometritaksatouhussa on vielä huomattava sekin, että elektronisesti tapahtuvaa senttitarkkuista velotusta käyttäisi vain noin 5 % joukkoliikenteen käyttäjistä. Loput maksavat rahalla, kännykällä tai kausilipulla. Ei kannata tehdä kallista ja vaikeata järjestelmää tuollaiselle vähemmistölle - joka on samassa suuruusluokassa kuin pummilla matkustajat!

Antero

----------


## LateZ

Aikaan perustuva hinnoittelu tuntui jo hetken mielessä fiksulta. Sitten oivalsin, että siitähän tulisi rangaistusmaksu niille, joille ei tarjota kunnon joukkoliikennettä. Osa matkustajista joutuu kuitenkin matkustamaan hankalasti harvoin kulkevilla ja ruuhkassa jumittavilla kulkuneuvoilla. Melkein soisi matkan tuolloin olevan halvemman. Kustannusvastaavuus toki toteutuisi paremmin, mutta jos jatkossakaan ei aiota kattaa julkisen liikenteen kuluja matkustajien maksuilla, on se ehkä toisarvoinen seikka.

----------


## vristo

Uutinen tämän päivä Hesarissa:

YTV: Bussilipun hinta matkan pituuden mukaan 2014 mennessä

----------


## Aleksi.K

Jaahas.. Tuossa tulee varmaan kyllä aika monta piilohintakorotusta. On ihan päivän selvää, ettei Mankki-Vuosaaren satama-välin hinta tule olemaan 3,80 vai mitä kertaseutu sitten maksaakin nykyisin. Olisi erittäin mielenkiintoista tietää, että kuinka järjestelmä tehdään helpoksi ja selkeäksi. Esimerkiksi millaiset napit tulevat matkakorttilukijaan.

----------


## teme

> Uutinen tämän päivä Hesarissa:
> 
> YTV: Bussilipun hinta matkan pituuden mukaan 2014 mennessä


Minusta tässä on kaikki teknologiakatastrofin ainekset, eli epäselvyys siitä mitä halutaan, miksi halutaan ja miten se toimii?

Mitä halutaan? Toistaiseksi on lähinnä puhuttu epämääräisesti että lippujärjestelmä uusitaan. Se miten tämä liíttyy vaikkapa strategisiin tavoitteisiin on vähintään epäselvää.

Eli miksi halutaan? Korkeat maksut lyhyillä matkoilla rajoen yli koetaan ongelmallisiksi, miksi tämän ratkaisu edellyttää massiivista lippujärjestelmäremonttia on epäselvää. Matkakorttijärjestelmä tulee käyttöikänsä päähään, ja se pitää korvata. Ottaen huomioon että nykyinen matkakortti on fiasko, täytyy kysyä miksi me ylipäänsä haluamme uuden matkakorttijärjestelmän?

On myös esitetty, että kilometripohjainen järjestelmä on jotenkin reilumpi, mikä on soopaa kuten tässäkin ketjussa on todettu. Mutta aikaveloituksessakin on ongelmansa kustannusvastaavuden kanssa, jos otetaan huomioon rakentamiskustannukset niin ainakin metrossa suurin osa kuluista on kiinteitä. Toki voisi ajatella, että kun se rata nyt kerran on rakennettu niin ohjataan käyttämään sitä, mutta onko tämä ohjaavuus nyt sitten sitä mitä tavoitellaan? 

Haluammeko kustannusvastaavuutta lippujen hintoihin, ja jos kyllä niin mitä se saa maksaa monimutkaisempana järjestelmänä? Ja jos ohjaavutta, niin millä perusteella ohjataan, eli arvotetaan eri kulkutapat ja kulkuneuvot toisia paremmiksi?

Miten? Miten se jokin, jonka tavoteita emme tunne emmekä motivaatioita niiden takana, sitten ehkä toimisi?

Teknologiavaihtoehtoja on vaikka kuinka. Henk. koht. pitäydyn kannassani että meillä on sekä yksityisen että julkisen puolen laajasti käytössä olevia järjestelmiä henkilöllisyyden todistamiseen (ajokortti, passi, EMV-maksukortit...), kuin myös maksamiseen (käteinen, luottokortit, pankkikortit, kännykkä). Pitäisi olla joku hyvä syy rakentaa erillinen tunniste ja valuutta YTV:n käyttöön, tosin ei sitä ole ennenkään tarvittu.

Luottokortilla voi toteuttaa noustessa ja poistuessa näytettvänän kertalipun, näitä on aikapohjaisena maailman parkkihallit pullollaan. YTV:n tuntien, tähän käyttöön valittaisiin luultavasti joku golf-pallon muotoinen RFID-tunniste joka on "ainutlaatuinen maailmassa". (Miksi tätä pidetään hyvänä asiana?). Tämä ei tosin tarkoita sitä että näin pitäisi tai olisi järkevää tehdä, samoin kuin mikään muukaan tekninen mahdollisuus.

Olisin ylipäänsä aika konservaativinen. Ihmiset ovat valinneet työ- ja asuinpaikkansa osittain nykyjärjestelmän ohjaamana, muutoksilla on helposti ei haluttuja kerrannaisvaikutuksia.

Joka tapauksessa, teknologiassa yksinkertaisempi on lähes aina parempi.

----------


## aki

Itse muutin juuri hesan keskustasta Vantaan Pähkinärinteeseen ja samalla uusi työni alkoi Konalassa, matka sinäänsä ei ole pitkä, n.4,5 km, bussilla 363 matka kestää n.8 min. On mielestäni epäreilua että joudun maksamaan seutulipusta saman hinnan kuin ne jotka menevät koko matkan hesan keskustaan. Näin kesällä käytän tietysti fillaria mutta esim.sadepäivänä käyttäisin mieluummin bussia mutta kun edestakainen matka maksaa matkakortin arvolla 6.46 niin mielestäni se on liikaa muutamasta pysäkinvälistä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> On mielestäni epäreilua että joudun maksamaan seutulipusta saman hinnan kuin ne jotka menevät koko matkan hesan keskustaan.


Mutta ei uusi järjestelmä tilanteeseesi mitään muutosta tuo, koska kausilippujen vyöhykejako pysyy jotakuinkin entisellään. On tietysti periaatteessa mahdollista, että uudistuksen jälkeen erittäin lyhyiden matkojen päivittäinen matkustaminen tulee halvemmaksi arvolla kuin kaudella, mutta suurimman osan tilanteeseen uudistus ei tuo mitään helpotusta. Minunkin mielestäni on tyhmää, että koko järjestelmä uusitaan vaikeaselkoiseksi, monimutkaiseksi ja todennäköisesti hyvin kalliiksi vain hyvin marginaalisen matkustajaryhmän vuoksi. Toivottavasti peli voidaan viheltää poikki vielä kun järjestelmäsuunnitteluvaiheessa homma todetaan liian vaikeaksi ja kannattamattomaksi.

----------


## Hartsa

> Yksi pahimmista epäkohdista ovat lyhyet, vyöhykerajat ylittävät matkat, jotka ovat kalliita.", YTV:n liikennejohtaja Niilo Järviluoma perustelee uudistusta. 
> 
> Käytännössä matkustettaessa arvolipulla esimerkiksi Itä-Helsingin Vuosaaresta kaupungin länsipuolelle Pitäjänmäkeen reissu tulisi nykyistä kalliimmaksi.


Uudistuksen tarkoituksena on juuri se että arvolipuilla matkustavat kokevat lyhyet vyöhykerajat ylittävät matkat liian kalliiksi. Epäilen että uudistuksen jälkeen Vuosaaresta Pitäjänmäkeen arvolipulla matkustava henkilö valittaa siitä että hinta nousi.




> Minunkin mielestäni on tyhmää, että koko järjestelmä uusitaan vaikeaselkoiseksi, monimutkaiseksi ja todennäköisesti hyvin kalliiksi vain hyvin marginaalisen matkustajaryhmän vuoksi. Toivottavasti peli voidaan viheltää poikki vielä kun järjestelmäsuunnitteluvaiheessa homma todetaan liian vaikeaksi ja kannattamattomaksi.


Minunkin mielestäni matkan pituuteen perustuva lippujärjestelmä on erittäin typerä. Kortin leimaaminen bussista poistuessa ei ainakaan nopeuta matkustajien poistumista bussista ja laitteitakin tarvitaan jopa kolminkertainen määrä jos bussin keskiosaan ja takaovelle tarvitaan kortinlukijat.

----------


## kivisuo

Nykyinen tariffijärjestelmä onkin turhan selkeä ja helppotajuinen jopa satunnaiselle käyttäjälle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ottaen huomioon että nykyinen matkakortti on fiasko, täytyy kysyä miksi me ylipäänsä haluamme uuden matkakorttijärjestelmän?


Onko matkakortti todella fiasko? Millä tavoin? Ja on maailmalla paremminkin toimivia korttijärjestelmiä. Se kuva, mikä minulle on Lontoon Oysterista syntynyt, on erittäin positiivinen. Päivittäisine maksukattoineen kaikkineen. Joskaan en ole turistimatkojeni aikana vielä omaa osteria hankkinut.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta tässä on kaikki teknologiakatastrofin ainekset, eli epäselvyys siitä mitä halutaan, miksi halutaan ja miten se toimii?


Samaa mieltä, ja siksi ei voi olla kuin pettynyt siitä, ettei touhu näytä etenevän lainkaan järkevään suuntaan.

Ainoa hyväksyttävä ajatus on siinä, että ajatellaan voitavan voittaa autoilijoita joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi sillä, että kertalippujen hinnoittelu muistuttaa bensan kulutusta. Mutta onkohan tämäkään oikeasti tietoa eikä vain luuloa. Eikö autoilijaa voisi houkutella jopa paremmin sillä, että hän voi matkustaa pitkänkin matkan ja monta kertaa, eikä hinta nouse kuten se tekee autoa käyttäessä.

Kun joukkoliikenteen vakiokäyttäjä (80 % nykyisistä käyttäjistä) matkustaa kuitenkin kausilipulla, niin todellinen siirtymä autoilusta joukkoliikenteeseen merkitsee myös sitä, että autoilija siirtyy vakio-, ei satunnaiskäyttäjäksi. Ja siten senkin kannalta päähuomio on kiinnitettävä kausilippujärjestelmään, mihin ei olla ehdottamassa mitään ongelmia vähentäviä muutoksia. Sillä todellinen nykyjärjestelmän ongelma on se, että kilometrinkin matka kunnasta toiseen maksaa n. 80 euroa kuussa kun 15 km. kunnan sisällä maksaa n. 40 /kk.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onko matkakortti todella fiasko? Millä tavoin? Ja on maailmalla paremminkin toimivia korttijärjestelmiä. Se kuva, mikä minulle on Lontoon Oysterista syntynyt, on erittäin positiivinen. Päivittäisine maksukattoineen kaikkineen. Joskaan en ole turistimatkojeni aikana vielä omaa osteria hankkinut.


Mielestäni YTV:n matkakorttijärjestelmää pitäsi kehittää vähän eri suuntaan, ja palauttaa toisalta satunnaismatkustajille pahviset sarjaliput tai määräalennukset ennakkoon ostetuille kertalipuille. Kännykkälippujen pitäisi olla voimassa koko YTV-alueella ja myös busseissa.

Kuljettajalta/rahastajalta ostettavan kertalipun hinnan pitäisi olla niin korkea  että se houkuttelisi ostamaan ennakkoon tai maksamaan kännykkälippu.   Kuljettaja/rahastajamyyntihän sitoo henkilökuntaa ja lisää liikennöintikustannuksia kaikenkaikkiaan.

Varsinaisen matkakortin pitäsi aina olla henkilökohtainen, ja siihen pitäisi aina olla talletettuna vain kautta, tai sellaista arvoa jota voi muuntaa vain päivä- tai osapäivälipuksi. Ts matkustaja saisi itse päättää esim päivistä jolloin kortti on tai ei ole voimassa. Matkustaja voisi myös päättää millä kaikilla vyöhykkeillä kortti on milloinkin voimassa. Kortin lataaminen tai päivittäminen tapahtuisi automaateissa, tai ehkä jopa netin kautta, mutta se edelyttäisi että käy jossain vielä aktivoimassa muutoksen. 

Matkakortissa olisi samalla muutakin tietoa sen omistajasta ja se voisi kelvata myös joissakin muissa pisteissä kuten likuntapaikoissa, tai sillä vois vuokrata city-pyörän, mutta liian aikaista ihan alkuvaiheessa ympätä kaikkia mahdollisia ominaisuuksia, mutta sen pitäisi olla jonkinlaine pk-seutulaisen "henkkari" samalla. Koululaismatkakortteihin pitäisi joka tapauksessa voida joustavasti ladata kautta myös vapaa-ajan matkoihin. Jos kyseessä on ns työsuhdematkalippu, niin työnantajalla pitäisi olla mahdollisuus  päättää että se on voimassa vain kodin ja työpaikan välillä, tai tiettyinä kellonaikoina, ja että haltija saisi maksaa omasta saldostaan muut matkat. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kun joukkoliikenteen vakiokäyttäjä (80 % nykyisistä käyttäjistä) matkustaa kuitenkin kausilipulla, niin todellinen siirtymä autoilusta joukkoliikenteeseen merkitsee myös sitä, että autoilija siirtyy vakio-, ei satunnaiskäyttäjäksi. Ja siten senkin kannalta päähuomio on kiinnitettävä kausilippujärjestelmään, mihin ei olla ehdottamassa mitään ongelmia vähentäviä muutoksia. Sillä todellinen nykyjärjestelmän ongelma on se, että kilometrinkin matka kunnasta toiseen maksaa n. 80 euroa kuussa kun 15 km. kunnan sisällä maksaa n. 40 /kk.


Kyllä mulla on sellainenkin käsitys, että työmatkoihinsa autolla ajoon kuka mistäkin syystä pakotetut tekevät kaikki mahdolliset muutkin matkat autolla juuri säästösyystä, että kertaliput ovat liian kalliit, jos vyöhykerajat osuvat kohdalle. Matkakortilla kertamatkan maksu arvollakin on tehty niin hankalaksi ja epäluotettavaksi, ja vyöhykelisän poisto vain vähensi eräiden ihmisten motivaatiota kulkea joukkoliikentellä satunnaisia matkoja. 

Saksalaiskaupunkien systeemi, jossa satunnaismatkat voi maksaa leimatavilla pahviliuskoilla, ja johon tulee leimoja sen mukaan montako vyöhykettä ylittää, on reilu ja yksinkertaine systeemi. Vyöhykkeet Saksassa tulevat paljon tiheämmin kuin YTV:llä, ja yhden ylitys maksaa vain euron luokkaa.

Kausilippujen vyöhykejakoa tuntuu olevan mahdoton muuttaa, koska kausliput ovat kaupunkien subventoimia, ja jokaisella YTV:hen kuuluvalla kaupungilla on subjektiivinen oikeus määrätä itse miten paljon sen asukkaat kustantavat verorahoillaan juuri oman kaupunkinsa sisällä tehtäviä matkoja. Siitä tulisi valtava poliittinen riita jos kuukausikortti Lauttasaaresta etelä-Espooseen maksaisi vähemmän kuin kuukausikortti Vuosaaresta Lauttasaareen, vaikka matkan pituus ja jotkut järkisyytkin antaisi aihetta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Ossi Viljakainen

Olen vasta sivulla 3 lukemassa tätä pitkää ketjua - mutta vastaan jo tässä vaiheessa.

Mielestäni pk-seudulla tulisi siirtyä vyöhykejärjestelmään, jossa sovelletaan pieniä vyöhykkeitä. Amsterdamissa on käytössä tällainen, mielestäni erinomaisen toimiva järjestelmä.

Peruslipulla saa matkustaa kahden vyöhykkeen alueella (matkan aloituspiste + yksi vyöhyke)Pidemmälle matkustettaessa tarvitaan kolmen vyöhykkeen lippuTarvittaessa voi maksaa neljästä tai useammasta vyöhykkeestä

Esimerkki 1: Henkilö asuu keskustassa (Centrum), eli vyöhykkeellä 5700. Ostaessaan kuukausi-, kerta-, tai sarjalipun, hän saa matkustaa vyöhykkeellä 5700 sekä kaikilla siihen kosketuksissa olevilla vyöhykkeillä. Jos hänen tarvitsee matkustaa vaikkapa Amstelveeniin (vyöh 5724), hänen täytyy ostaa kolmen vyöhykkeen lippu.

Esimerkki 2: Henkilö asuu vyöhykkeellä 5713 (West), mutta hänen työpaikkansa sijaitsee vyöhykkeellä 5714 (Zuid). Tällöin hänen kannattaa ostaa vyöhykkeen 5713 kuukausikortti, koska se sisältää kaikki vyöhykkeeseen 5713 kosketuksissa olevat vyöhykkeet, eli sillä voi matkustaa kotivyöhykkeen lisäksi vyöhykkeessä 5714 Zuid, 5700 Centrum, 5712 Coen tunnel, 5722 West ooort, 5723 Badhoevedorp.

Tässä on Amsterdamin vyöhykekaavio:



Esimerkki 3. Alemmassa sinisessä kartassa esitetään tilanne, jossa henkilö asuu (A) vyöhykkeellä 7409 ja hänen työpaikkansa (B) vyöhykkeellä 7405. Bussi työpaikalle kulkee kartalle merkittyä kehätietä pitkin usean vyöhykkeen läpi. Tässä tapauksessa henkilön kannattaa ostaa vyöhykkeen 7406 kuukausikortti, koska sen avulla hän voi matkustaa kaikissa säteittäisesti vyöhykkeeseen 7406 kosketuksissa olevissa vyöhykkeissä.

Tässä kartta (ei Amsterdamista):


Tällainen järjestely olisi erittäin toimiva PK-seudulla. Vyöhykkeet voitaisiin jakaa esim näin: Helsingin keskusta (01), Tapiola-leppävaara (02), Herttoniemi-itäkeskus (03), Vuosaari (04), Pasila-Käpylä (05) Munkkiniemi-Munkkivuori (06) Pikku-huopalahti-ruskeasuo-etelähaaga (07), matinkylä-olari (08), Kivenlahti (09) jne. 

Esimerkki 4: Henkilö asuu Matinkylässä ja käy töissä Tapiolassa. Hän haluaa myös käydä välillä Helsingin keskustassa. Tällöin kannattaa ostaa vyöhykkeen 02 kuukausikortti, jolloin voi vapaasti matkustaa omalla alueella (Matinkylä-olari), pääsee töihin vyöhykkeelle Tapiola-Leppävaara ja lisäksi voi käydä keskustassa. Jos taas tarvitsee välillä käydä kivenlahdessa (09), kannttaa silloin ostaa vyöhykkeen 08 kuukausikortti, jolloin voi matkustaa vyöhykkeillä 08, 02 ja 09. Tällöin tosin keskusta jää pois kahden vyöhykkeen kuukausikortista. Jos tarvitsee myös keskustan, täytyy ostaa kolmen vyöhykkeen lippu (kuten nykyisin seutulippu).

Tässä en ole pohtinut vyöhykkeitä kovin tarkkaan, vaan heitän vain tällaisen ehdotuksen ilmaan.

Lisätietoja Amsterdamin liikenteestä ja reitti/vyöhykekaaviosta:
Ja tästä pääsee tarkastelemaan Amsterdamin koko reittiverkostoa. Huomaa, että vyöhykerajat on merkitty keltaisella.
http://www.gvb.nl/english/travellers...etworkmap.aspx

Tarkempi selostus Amsterdamin vyöhykejärjestelmän toiminnasta:
http://www.gvb.nl/english/travellers...ort-zones.aspx

----------


## Alur

> Mielestäni pk-seudulla tulisi siirtyä vyöhykejärjestelmään, jossa sovelletaan pieniä vyöhykkeitä.


Mosaiikkimalli oli mukana YTV:n selvityksissä alkuvaiheessa, mutta se on jostain syystä tiputettu pois. Kun siitä eräässä selvitystä esitelleessä seminaarissa esitettiin YTV:n edustajille kysymys, oli vastaus vapaasti muisteltuna tällainen: "Mosaiikkimallissa ei nähty mitään hyötyjä suurempiin vyöhykkeisiin verrattuna. Ainoastaan vyöhykerajojen määrä kasvaisi, mikä tekisi järjestelmästä sekavan."

Hyötynä ei ilmeisesti pidetty sitä, että ongelmalliset vyöhykerajan ylityksestä johtuvat korkeat hinnat poistuisivat, kun lipun voi ostaa selittämälläsi tavalla omiin tarpeiisiin räätälöidysti.

----------


## Ossi Viljakainen

> Tässä siis nykykuntaraja aiheuttaa ongelmia jos sitä ei enää julkisen liikenteen tarffeissa huomioida. Toinen mielenkiintoinen tilanne tässä järjestelmässä olisi uloimpien vyöhykkeiden sisällä mahdollistuvat hyvin pitkät matkat. Tulisiko sitten mukaan ottaa myös sektorirajat, vai tuettaisiinko näin tietoisesti poikittaisliikennettä, mene ja tiedä.


Kannatan sektorirajojen käyttöönottoa yllä esittämäni Amsterdamissa käytössä olevan järjestelmän mukaisesti. Tässä järjestelmässä käyttäjä maksaa matkustustarpeensa mukaisesti saaden peruspalvelut oman vyöhykkeensä sisältä ja saaden toisen läheisen vyöhykkeen samaan pakettiin. Pitkät matkat menisi sitten ylitettyjen sektorien määrän mukaisesti. Ja sinisestä kartasta voi havaita, että ostamalla esim. keskustan kuukausilipun, voi usealla sektorivyöhykkeellä silti matkustaa perushinnalla.

----------


## ultrix

Kannatan Ossi Viljakaisen ehdotusta. o/

----------


## Antero Alku

Olet Ossi aivan oikeassa siinä mitä esitit. Tein tästä asiasta huhtikuussa muistion jota jaoin muutamille poliitikoille silloin, kun YTV:lle lausuttiin tariffijärjestelmävaihtoehdoista. Muistiossani otin esimerkiksi Ruhrin alueen. Periaatteessa Kokoomus ja Vihreät suurina ryhminä olivat Helsingissä myönteisiä monen vyöhykkeen mallille, ja kaupunginhallituksen lausuntoon asiasta saatiinkin siihen viittaava lisäys.

Mutta näyttää siltä, ettei YTV:ssä ole ymmärretty sitä, miten sellainen vyöhykejärjestelmä toimii, jonka Ossi esitteli. Eikä siten ymmärretä sitä, että se ratkaiseen sekä kausi- että kertalippujen hinnoittelun nimenomaan yksinekrtaisella ja kuluttajan kannalta ymmärrettävällä ja oikeudenmukaisella tavalla. Sekä sen, että kauemmin kestävät matkat maksavat enemmän kuin lyhyet ja kuntarajojen nykyinen ongelmallisuus saadaan poistetuksi.

Minusta YTV:n esittämä tariffiuudistus on kertakaikkiaan huono. Pääongelmaa eli kuntarajoihin sidottua hinnoittelua ja kallista rajan ylitystä lyhyilläkin matkoilla ei saada poistetuksi suurimmalla osalla matkustajista eli kausilippujen käyttäjillä. Sen sijaan keksittäisiin uusi, entistä mutkikkaampi matkakorttijärjestelmä, jonka hinnoittelu EI vastaa joukkoliikenteen kustannusrakennetta ja jonka valtavat kustannukset aiheutuvat vain noin 5 %:n osuudesta kaikista matkoista. Eli niistä, jotka maksetaan matkakortille ladatulla rahalla. Tätä osuutta varten ehdotetaan, että jokainen ovi varustetaan lukulaitteella, joita tarvitaan noin 3 kertaa niin paljon kuin nykyään.

Minusta näyttää siltä, että koko tariffiuudistuksen tarkoitus on vain keksiä uusi entistä mutkikkaampi matkakorttijärjestelmä, jota varten saadaan ostaa uusia lukulaitteita ja uusia kortteja. Tekemällä maksaminen hankalaksi, ylläpitämällä kuntarajojen haitat, tekemällä laajentaminen vaikeaksi ja hinnoittelemalla satunnaismatkat kuluttajan kannalta epähoukuttelevaksi nakerretaan vain joukkoliikenteen menestymisen edellytyksiä. Esimerkkinä siitä vaikka se, että nykyään jopa kertalipullakin voi vaikka käydä edestakaisin keskustassa, ja mitä pidemmän matkan tekee, sen edullisempaa se on autoon nähden. Nyt halutaan varmistaa, että kertalippumatka maksaa aina pituuden mukaan kuten automatkakin. Mutta varmasti aina enemmän kuin bensa, joka on autoilijan mielestä automatkan hinta.

Jos joku on kiinnostunut muistiostani, voin toimittaa sitä PDF-muodossa sähköpostitse. Ei ole ollut eikä heti ole aikaa tehdä siitä www-sivua.

Antero

----------


## Ossi Viljakainen

> Näin on. Jos vyöhykejako tehtäisiin vaikka niin että Helsingin keskustasta piirrettäisiin eri säteisiä ympyröitä niin sitten valitettaisiin että miksi asunto ja työpaikka kuuluvat eri vyöhykkeisiin kun ennen ne kuuluivat samaan vyöhykkeeseen.


Jos käytettäisiin yllä kuvaamaani mallia, tätä ongelmaa ei olisi. Kukin voisi valita kuukausikorttinsa kantavyöhykkeen haluamallaan tavalla.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Mun mielestä noi kausiliput saa kuten nyttenkin, ja sitten siihen lisätään jotkin "reuna-alueliput". Sitten ei menisi se systeemi niin sekavaksi. Seutulippu on tuotteena hyvin yksinkertainen, selkeä ja hyvä. Eli muuta muutosta ei mun mielestä tarvi kun saada ne "reuna-alueliput" eli käytännössä niitä varten jotka matkustaa Mäkkylästä Pitäjänmäelle, Tikkurilasta Puistolaan yms. Jossain ehdotettu, että arvolipuilla matkustaessa näytettäisiin lukijalle uudestaan kun jäädään pois. Ei voi toimia kovin hyvin, eli siihen pitää saada joku parempi..

----------


## vristo

> Jossain ehdotettu, että arvolipuilla matkustaessa näytettäisiin lukijalle uudestaan kun jäädään pois. Ei voi toimia kovin hyvin, eli siihen pitää saada joku parempi..


Singaporen EZ-link-älykortti toimii näin (linkki: http://en.wikipedia.org/). Siellä busseissa on yleensä kaksi kortinlukijaa ovea kohden; entry- ja exit-lukijat. Entry-lukuja ottaa kortilta ko. linjan täyden matkan maksun ja poisjäätäessä exit-lukija palauttaa siihen tarvittavan summan, riippuen missä jää pois. Metrossa näytetään korttia sisään mentäessä ja myös ulos tultaessa ja maksualueen erottavat portit ovat täten välttämättömyys. 

Singaporen EZ-link-älykorttiin on liittynyt ongelmia ja problematiikka, joista selostetaan em. linkissä.

----------


## aki

Yksi esimerkki lyhyiden matkojen rajoista länsi-helsingin/vantaan/espoon alueilla:

315  vihdintie(konalan puisto) - pitkäjärventie(lähderanta)
324,345,361,364  vihdintie(konalan puisto) - vihdintie(ainontie)
360,K  konala(vähäntuvantie) - varisto(niittäjäntie)
362  vihdintie(konalanpuisto) - varisto(niittäjäntie)
363,A  vihdintie(konalan puisto) - hämeenkylä(ainontie)
510  myyrmäen asema - vallikallio(vallitie)
530  myyrmäen asema - pitkäjärventie(lähderanta)
539  myyrmäen asema - konala(vähäntuvantie)

Kaikkien yhteysvälien matka-aika on n. 15 min. Matkojen pituus on korkeintaan 10 km. 
Tällainen kokonaisuus voisi muodostaa yhden vyöhykkeen jonka sisällä olisi huomattavasti halvempaa matkustaa joko kertamaksulla tai kk-lipulla.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Tariffijärjestelmä on muuten nyt esillä myös Soininvaaran blogissa: 
mika-olisi-hyva-tariffirakenne-joukkoliikenteelle

Sinne vaan kommentteja mikäli kaipaatte mahdollisuutta käydä samaa keskustelua muuallakin kuin täällä  :Smile: 

Ja saattaahan hyvin perustelluilla kommenteilla olla jotain vaikutusta Helsingin seudun tuleviin päätöksiinkin jos vaikka Soininvaara sattuisi uuden elimen hallitukseen päätyvän.

Näemmä aihe on herralla enemmänkin mielessä viime aikoina, tässä pari muutakin postausta tariffeista
liikenteen-optimaalinen-hinnoittelu 
onko-liikkumisesta-kaupungin-sisalla-ulkoisia-hyotyja

----------


## LateZ

Olen ajatellut kunnan sisäisen tariffin tukevan myös sitä ajatusta, etteivät kaikki voi asua keskustan tuntumassa. Jos siis ratikkamatkan sijasta joutuukin matkustamaan liityntäbussilla ja metrolla hitaasti ja hankalasti, ei siitä ole haluttu hinnalla rankaista. Samaan tapaan eräissä kaupungeissa on tuettu maaseudun puolella asuvia edullisin kaupunkilipuin iät ajat, esimerkkinä vaikkapa Teisko Tampereella.

En nyt välttämättä ole sitä mieltä, että samanhintainen lippu kaikille on ehdottoman oikea vaihtoehto. Tuota näkökantaa, että tasataksa luo tasa-arvoa kaupungissa, ei vaan ole oikein näkynyt ja mietinkin, onko se unohtunut kokonaan.

Vyöhykkeitä tarvitaan joko paljon mutta pieniä tai sitten suurempia, joitten rajat ovat  reippaasti lomitetut. Jos lippujen lukeminen toimisi näppärästi poistuttaessa, olisi toki satunnaiselle kulkijalle helpompaa kun ei tarvitsisi noista rajoista välittää tuon taivaallista.

Tuossa mallissa kätevin maksutapa olisi eräänlainen yhdistelmäkortti, joka muuttuisi arvolipusta kuukausilipuksi tehtyjen matkojen mukaan joustavasti. Kun tietty määrä Korso-Koivukylä alueen matkoja tulee tehtyä, voisi vaikkapa tekstiviesti ilmoittaa kortin olevan nyt voimassa tietyn aikaa sen alueen kuukausikorttina. Jos matkustaja sitten matkustaa seuraavalla viikolla useista kertoja Keravalle, lipun pitäisi muuttua Korso-Koivukylä-Kerava -alueen kuukausikortiksi.

Luettiinpa kortit miten hyvänsä, vyöhykejako on järkevin. Vieläpä luonnollisesti kaupunginosien mukaan laadittu sellainen. Lisäksi pitäisi ottaa huomioon se, että ihmiset joutuvat puuttellisten yhteyksien vuoksi kulkemaan hiljaisempaan aikaan sinänsä nopeillakin, mutta paljon kiertävillä yhteyksillä. Kilometritaksa rankaisisi niitä, joille ei tarjota suoraa yhteytta. Harva niin nauttii bussissa istumisesta, että siitä mielellään maksaa ekstraa kun saa siellä niin kauan körötellä. Jospa uusi järjestelmä olisi niin viisas, että se osaisi matkan lähtö- ja päätepisteen nähtyään tietyn ajan sisällä laskea hinnan suoran taksan mukaan, vaikka matkan olisikin joutunut taittamaan kiertoteitse. Nykyään jo vaikkapa sisäinen matka Kirkkonummi-Veikkola on usein sellainen, että se on pakko tehdä Espoon kautta. Mukavaa olisi jos hinta olisi suoran tien mukainen.

----------


## ultrix

> En nyt välttämättä ole sitä mieltä, että samanhintainen lippu kaikille on ehdottoman oikea vaihtoehto. Tuota näkökantaa, että tasataksa luo tasa-arvoa kaupungissa, ei vaan ole oikein näkynyt ja mietinkin, onko se unohtunut kokonaan.


Tällöinkin tasataksan täytyy kattaa hallinnollisesti puolueeton alue, eli Tampereen tapauksessa Teiskon perälle pääsisi keskustasta yhtä halvalla kuin Ylöjärven puolen Länsi-Teiskoon ja että ainakin Pirkkalaan pääsisi yhtä halvalla (ellei jopa halvemmalla) kuin Teiskoon. Nythän Pirkkalaan on kertalipun hinta noin 3-4 euroa ja Teiskon perämetsiin 2 e.

Sama pätee myös hinnoitteluun joukkoliikennematkalle pk-seudun keskustasta Otaniemeen ja Vuosaareen.

----------


## kemkim

> Jospa uusi järjestelmä olisi niin viisas, että se osaisi matkan lähtö- ja päätepisteen nähtyään tietyn ajan sisällä laskea hinnan suoran taksan mukaan, vaikka matkan olisikin joutunut taittamaan kiertoteitse. Nykyään jo vaikkapa sisäinen matka Kirkkonummi-Veikkola on usein sellainen, että se on pakko tehdä Espoon kautta. Mukavaa olisi jos hinta olisi suoran tien mukainen.


Jotain tällaista olen itsekin kaipaillut. Vielä kun paljon bussia käyttävä saisi suhteessa hinnasta alennusta ja olisi jonkinnäköinen hintakatto, ettei joutuisi älyttömiä maksamaan bussimatkoistaan. Tikkurilasta Myyrmäkeen ja vastaavilla väleillä maksaisi matka saman verran, rytyytti sitten Kehä III:sta Ikaruksella tai Pasilan kautta mukavasti junalla. Nykyään bussimatka on edullisempi, kun matka on Vantaan sisäinen, vaikka joukkoliikennejärjestelmän kannalta kannattaisi ohjata käyttämään junia pienten bussien sijaan tällaisella suurten aluekeskusten välisellä matkalla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tariffijärjestelmä on muuten nyt esillä myös Soininvaaran blogissa: 
> mika-olisi-hyva-tariffirakenne-joukkoliikenteelle


Sielläpä olikin hyvää keskustelua ja mielenkiintoisia keskustelijoita. Heitin sinne omankin kommenttini, joka näkynee sitten kun Ode sen on hyväksynyt. Onko sillä todella aikaa lukea nuo kaikki, vai palkattu poliittinen avustaja?

Muokkasin myös nettisivuksi tässäkin ketjussa aiemmin mainitsemani muistioni lippujärjestelmän kehittämisestä viime vuoden keväältä. Se löytyy osoitteesta http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/lippujar.html

Toivon todella, että tässä asiassa tulisi järki käteen ja tuosta teknohypestä luovuttaisiin. Se, että jossain on käytössä in-out-leimaus ei tarkoita sitä, että se on hyvä systeemi. Eikä se, että mahdollisimman monimutkainen järjestelmä on mahdollista rakentaa tee siitä tarpeellista. Keskustelussa viitattiin puhelinlaskuihin. Niissäkin vaan suunta on kiinteään hinnoitteluun. Se on yksinkertaista sekä palvelun tuottajalle että kuluttajalle. Ja lisännee puhelimen käyttöä, mikä ei liene pahasta joukkoliikenteenkään kanssa  vai?

Olen toki samaa mieltä kuten Odekin mainitsi, ettei ole tarkoitus lisätä liikennettä edes joukkoliikenteenä. Mutta ensisijainen ongelma on kilpailukyky autoilun kanssa. Ja siinä ei auta se, että joukkoliikenteen käyttö saadaan tuntumaan nykyistä enemmän autoiluun verrattuna kalliiksi.

Antero

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Onko sillä todella aikaa lukea nuo kaikki, vai palkattu poliittinen avustaja?


Vähän menee offtopiciksi, mutta vastataan nyt kysymykseen.

Kyllä Ode hyväksyy kommentit ihan itse (usein kai nelosessa istuessaan kommunikaattorilla), joskin varmasti osan melko kursorisesti lukien.

Nyttemmin kai kommenttien määrät ovat olleet sitä luokkaa välillä, että avustajan hankkiminenkin on ollut harkinnassa. Näin ainakin itse sanoi jossain postauksessaan taannoin.

----------


## kivisuo

> Muokkasin myös nettisivuksi tässäkin ketjussa aiemmin mainitsemani muistioni lippujärjestelmän kehittämisestä viime vuoden keväältä. Se löytyy osoitteesta http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/lippujar.html


Ei, ei, ei. Ei näin. Tuohan on niin yksinkertainen lippujärjestelmä, että sen ymmärtää yksityisautoileva merkonomikin. Ei semmoista voi ottaa käyttöön meillä. Ehdottomasti pitää olla uusinta ja monimutkaisinta teknologiaa. Ja matkojen pituudet laskettava metrin tarkkuudella.

----------


## Max

Tikkurilasta katsoen tuo Anteron esittämä aikaperusteinen kertalippu johtaisi mielenkiintoiseen tilanteeseen, jossa R, H, Z (14 min) ja K-junilla (18 min) riittäisi tuo halvin lipputyyppi Helsinkiin asti, mutta I-junilla (21 min) ei  :Smile: 

Bussi ajaa Simonkylästä Rautatientorille linjasta (623 tai 611) riippuen 35-45 minuuttia, joten kertalipulla ajellessa kannattaisi ennemmin kävellä Hiekkaharjuun K-junalle (sieltä 20 min). 611:llä saisikin sitten maksaa kalleimman mukaan.

Tikkurilan suunnalta ei ehkä normaalilla työmatkamäärällä näin ollen kannattaisi hankkiakaan näyttölippua, kun juna ylittää nopeasti monta vyöhykerajaa.

Kaiken kaikkiaan tuo mosaiikkisysteemi on kuitenkin erittäin selkeä ja kannatettava.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Tikkurilasta katsoen tuo Anteron esittämä aikaperusteinen kertalippu johtaisi mielenkiintoiseen tilanteeseen, jossa R, H, Z (14 min) ja K-junilla (18 min) riittäisi tuo halvin lipputyyppi Helsinkiin asti, mutta I-junilla (21 min) ei


Noita ei kai olisi tarkoitus voida ostaa mielivaltaisina paloina, vaan pitäisi ostaa yhtenäinen alue, jolloin tuota ongelmaa ei tule, koska välissä olevat palat tulevat mukaan. Tai noin se ainakin on syytä tehdä jotta mainitsemaasi ongelmaa ei tule.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Noita ei kai olisi tarkoitus voida ostaa mielivaltaisina paloina...


Tässä syntyy tietenkin ristiriita siitä, että nopea palvelu on yleensä parempi palvelu, jolla pitäisi olla kovempi hinta. Tätähän VR Oy noudattaa nykyään siten, että Penolinon liput ovat kalliimpia kuin saman reitin IC-junat, kun Pendolino ajaa välin nopeammin.

Kaupunkijoukkoliikenteessä ei minusta voi soveltaa kaukoliikenteen markkinointiperiaatteita. Eivätkä kaikki ole tyytyväisiä Pendohinnoitteluunkaan. Sillä Pendot on myös sijoitettu parhaimpiin lähtöaikoihin, jolloin asiakkaalla ei ole todellista valinnan mahdollisuutta, jos häntä ei nopeus kiinnosta.

Kausikorttilaiselle on sama, matkustaako hitaalla vai nopealla junalla. Kysymys on siten niistä 1510 %:sta, jotka maksavat erillismaksua. Kun periaatteena on, että erillismaksu on selvästi kalliimpaa matkustamista kuin kausilippumatkustus, ongleman ei pitäisi olla merkittävä. Mutta jos käy kuten Max selitti, että kertamaksusta tulee kilpailukykyinen kausilippuun nähden, niin ei saisi tapahtua.

Asia pitää korjata yksityiskohtaisessa liikenteen ja hinnoittelun suunnittelussa. Ehkä joissain tapauksissa voidaan hyväksyä kömmähdyksetkin. Vähemmänhän niistä on haittaa kuin nykysysteemin kohtuuttomista kuntarajoista.

Antero

----------


## hylje

Tämä Lontoossa osin käytetty systeemi jossa halvimmalla pääsee poikkeuksetta kun ostaa kertalippuja niin että lippu päivittyy lennossa lähimenneisyydessä käytetyn rahan mukaan olisi ihanteellinen tuon ongelman selvittämiseen.

----------


## Max

> Kausikorttilaiselle on sama, matkustaako hitaalla vai nopealla junalla. Kysymys on siten niistä 1510 %:sta, jotka maksavat erillismaksua. Kun periaatteena on, että erillismaksu on selvästi kalliimpaa matkustamista kuin kausilippumatkustus, ongleman ei pitäisi olla merkittävä. Mutta jos käy kuten Max selitti, että kertamaksusta tulee kilpailukykyinen kausilippuun nähden, niin ei saisi tapahtua.


Ehkä ne kertaliput voisivat kuitenkin noudattaa samaa vyöhykejärjestelmää, niin ei syntyisi tuollaisia ristiriitoja? Lipun hinta vaihtelisi ylitettävien vyöhykerajojen määrän mukaan (min 1) ja siihen merkittäisiin lähtövyöhykkeen tunnus. Näyttölipun käyttäjä ostaisi alueensa ulkopuolelle matkustaessaan kertalipun viimeisen sellaisen vyöhykkeen mukaan, jossa hänen näyttölippunsa on voimassa. Vai suositteletko Antero aikaperusteisia kertalippuja siksi, että myyntijärjestelmä olisi yksinkertaisempi?

Kertalippujen (nykyjärjestelmässä myös arvolippujen) ja kausilippujen välinen problematiikka on myös mielenkiintoinen. Oma tilanteeni esim. on sellainen, että työmatkani 2,5 km kävelen ja samoin pääosan kauppareissuista. Helsingissä käyn keskimäärin ehkä kerran viikossa, joskus parikin. Missään nimessä ei ole järkevää ostaa näyttöseutulippua. Arvo-/kertalipun hinta on nykyisellään sen verran raju, että kiusaus ajaa autolla on suuri, jos matka ei suuntaudu rautatieaseman välittömään läheisyyteen.

----------


## kemkim

> Arvo-/kertalipun hinta on nykyisellään sen verran raju, että kiusaus ajaa autolla on suuri, jos matka ei suuntaudu rautatieaseman välittömään läheisyyteen.


Niinpä se on. Parkkimaksut toki kallistavat vaa'an nopeasti joukkoliikenteen puolelle. Jos tarjotaan ilmaisia parkkipaikkoja, niin se on autoilijoiden tukemista joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien kustannuksella ja vääristää kulkumuotojen kilpailua.

Pelkät polttoainekustannukset 10 km matkalla ovat noin 1 euro, jos polttoaine maksaa 1,20 /litra ja kulutus on 7,30 l/100 km. Parkkikuluiksi voidaan laskea vaikka 1,50 . Näin laskiessa kuluiksi autolla tulisi 2,50 . HKL:n lippu käteiselläkin maksaessa maksaa 2,20  ja matkakortilla se on vielä halvempi. Eli autolla kulkeminen ei kannata, ellei saa ilmaista parkkipaikkaa. Siksi sen vaikutus on niin suuri.

----------


## Max

> Pelkät polttoainekustannukset 10 km matkalla ovat noin 1 euro, jos polttoaine maksaa 1,20 /litra ja kulutus on 7,30 l/100 km. Parkkikuluiksi voidaan laskea vaikka 1,50 . Näin laskiessa kuluiksi autolla tulisi 2,50 . HKL:n lippu käteiselläkin maksaessa maksaa 2,20  ja matkakortilla se on vielä halvempi. Eli autolla kulkeminen ei kannata, ellei saa ilmaista parkkipaikkaa. Siksi sen vaikutus on niin suuri.


HKL:n lipulla ei meille asti pääse... Siinä menee laskelma uusiksi: polttoainekulut 40 km = 4  + mahdollinen parkkimaksu. Matkakortin arvoliput muistaakseni 6,80  edestakaisin, kertalipulla jo 8 .

----------


## Lipton

> Tuossa mallissa kätevin maksutapa olisi eräänlainen yhdistelmäkortti, joka muuttuisi arvolipusta kuukausilipuksi tehtyjen matkojen mukaan joustavasti.


Turussa tällainen jo on kaupunkialueella. Kortti maksaa 43 euroa eli 30 päivän kausilipun verran. Kortilla on siis aluksi 43 euroa arvoa, josta vähennetään aina matkan mukainen maksu, esim. 2,00e. Jos ensimmäisestä käytöstä on alle 30 päivää, kun tuo 43 euroa loppuu muuttuu kortti 30 päivän lippua vastaavaksi näyttölipuksi. Mikäli korttiin jää arvoa vielä 30 päivän jälkeen, hyvitetään se uutta kautta ostettaessa tai sen voi käyttää arvokorttina loppuun.

Kortissa siis yhdistyvät kausi- ja arvokortin parhaat puolet. Varsinkin, jos ei etukäteen tiedä paljonko matkoja kuukaudessa tulee.

----------


## hylje

Kun tuollainen järjestelmä on, teknisesti lienee varsin helppoa toteuttaa sama idea pienemmillä portailla, kuten esimerkiksi päivä- ja viikkotaksoin kuukausitaksan lisäksi. Vuositaksakin mahtuu helposti. 

Käsitykseni mukaan juttu etenisi näin: Lippua ostaessa järjestelmä antaa samantien kertalipun viiveen eliminoimiseksi ja tarkistaa sitten, olisiko halvempaa muuttaa rahankäytön mukaan lippu pidemmän ajan taksan mukaiseksi alkaen siitä ostokerrasta, jolla kynnys ylittyy. Jos pidennys onnistuu eli hintakynnyksen ylittyessä voimassaoloaika olisi tavallista pidemmällä, yritetään uudelleen vielä  pidemmällä taksalla ja myös maksujen haku on pidemmällä aikavälillä. Kaudella kuitattaessa tätä silmukkaa ei käydä läpi, vain kun rahaa käytetään lipun ostoon.

Ja sitten esimerkki: On seuraavanlaiset liput hintoineen: 1h / 2e, 24h / 4e, 14pv / 26e, 30pv / 40e, 360pv / 420e. Kun eräänä päivänä ostaa ensimmäisen lipun, kuittaantuu 2e kortilta. Seuraavana päivänä samaan aikaan ostaessa 24h lippu ei aktivoidu, koska sen voimassaoloaika päättyisi ostohetkellä. Nyt paluumatkalla muutaman tunnin kuluttua 24h lippu aktivoituu, koska sillä saa reilusti lisää voimassaoloaikaa. Jos kahden viikon sisään taas tekee yli 13 matkaa, jotka voivat kukin osallistua yhteen tai useampaan 24h jaksoon, aktivoituu 14pv lippu loppuajakseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ehkä ne kertaliput voisivat kuitenkin noudattaa samaa vyöhykejärjestelmää, niin ei syntyisi tuollaisia ristiriitoja? Lipun hinta vaihtelisi ylitettävien vyöhykerajojen määrän mukaan (min 1) ja siihen merkittäisiin lähtövyöhykkeen tunnus. Näyttölipun käyttäjä ostaisi alueensa ulkopuolelle matkustaessaan kertalipun viimeisen sellaisen vyöhykkeen mukaan, jossa hänen näyttölippunsa on voimassa. Vai suositteletko Antero aikaperusteisia kertalippuja siksi, että myyntijärjestelmä olisi yksinkertaisempi?


Kun tein muistiotani, pohdin sen välillä, kopioidaanko kertamaksuihin vyöhykejärjestelmä vai otetaanko aikataksa. Päädyin aikataksaan siksi, että se on käytössä jo nyt ja satunnaisen käyttäjän on helppo ymmärtää kello mutta vaikea tietää vyöhykkeet ja niiden maksuperiaatteet.

Vyöhykekertalippu on minusta kelpo ratkaisu, eikä minulla ole mitään sitä vastaan. On siis vain poliittisen päätöksen paikka.  :Smile: 

Keskustelussa esitetyt automaattiset lippulajimuutokset ovat minusta myös pelkästään hyväksi. Senkin uhalla, että monille voi olla mahdotonta käsittää, miksi kävi niin, että yhtäkkiä saakin matkustaa ilmaiseksi. Tällaiset järjestelyt ovat omiaan houkuttelemaan sekakäyttäjiä joukkoliikenteeseen. Esim. asukas, joka syystä tai toisesta ajaa työmatkat autolla, mutta haluaisi asioida keskustassa joukkoliikenteellä, voi pohtia kertamaksun ja aikakortin välillä ja päätyä lopulta ajamaan autolla keskustan parkkiluolaan. Siis siksi, että kausikortti tuntuu turhan kalliilta matkamäärään nähden, mutta sama matkamäärä kertamaksuina maksaa melkein kausikortin, ja muutama ekstramatka meneekin sitten jo kausikorttia kalliimmaksi.

Antero

----------


## hylje

HS kertoo, että uudet matkakortit jaetaan tämän vuoden aikana. Tämän olisi nyt paras mahdollistaa järkevät uudistukset.

----------


## Kolli

Kylläpä on ruma tuo uusi kortti!Hyi YÖK!
 :Eek: 

HKL:n sininen parempi.

----------


## Max

Onhan se vähän hypnoottis-psykedeelinen kieltämättä  :Eek:

----------


## ultrix

> Kylläpä on ruma tuo uusi kortti!Hyi YÖK!


Muistuttaa jotenkin FST5:n graafista asua.

----------


## LateZ

Ainakin täällä luetun perusteella yksi metro- tai ratikkamatka on varsin edullinen tuottaa. Uudessa lippujärjestelmässä tulisi olla edullinen kantakaupungin kiskoliikennelippu kausilippuna saatavilla. Se voisi kelvata kaikilla raitiotielinjoilla ja metrossa välillä Ruoholahti-Kalasatama ja paikallisjunissa välillä Pasila-Helsinki.

Busseissa sen ei tulisi kelvata milloinkaan ratikkakorvauslinjoja lukuunottamatta. Ideana tulisi olla nimenomaan ympäristöystävällisen sähköisen liikenteen suosiminen kantakaupungin alueella. Yhdistämällä markkinoinnissa ympäristöystävällisyys noitten kulkuneuvojen taloudellisuuteen voitaisiin uusi lipputuote saada aikaiseksi ilman suurempia vastaväitteittä.

----------


## JukkaPaulin

Hieman sivuaa aihepiiriä, mutta toivottavasti ei liikaa. 

Kun on käyttänyt joukkoliikennettä kymmenisen vuotta kohtuu säännöllisesti, ja aina käpistellyt tekniikkaa, niin tullut muutamia havaintoja myös nykyisestä järjestelmästä:

- lippujen osto ruuhkauttaa Matkahuollon toimipisteitä; osa asiakkaista lähtee pois eikä jaksa odottaa -> menetettyä rahaa liikennöijille. Käytän kuukaudessa noin 15-20 minuuttia lipun uusimisen jonottamiseen.  

- lippuja myyvät toimipisteet ovat täynnä kansioita, kyniä, laskimia ja kaikkea mahdollista sälää.  :Smile:  Kun tietyn tuotteen pyytää, kestää monta minuuttia kun siihen liittyviä juttuja kerätään kasaan ja pohditaan. Kielii siitä, että vaikka matkakortti on elektroninen, myyjillä ei ole kovin kehittyneitä ohjelmistoja joilla asian hoitaisi näppärästi - eli järjestelmä on hieman jäänyt kesken. Periaatteessa homman pitäisi olla max. 2min / asiakas (sisältää monesti pitkät Visa Electron varmistukset) ja seuraava sisään. 

- Matkahuollolla on 17 erilaista lipputuotetta!! Totta kai tietyllä tapaa voitaisiin sanoa että useammat tuotteet = houkuttelee enemmän, mutta pyrkisin mieluummin yksinkertaisuuteen. Kuitenkin asiakas haluaa "vain" matkustaa. Myyjät osaavat luultavasti kyllä tarjota oikean tuotteen, mutten silti ymmärrä miksi noin monta erilaista lipputyyppiä. Segmentointia? 
 - samoin joka matkalla bussikuski joutuu pysähtymään, ja toteamaan pysäkillä olevalle potentiaaliselle asikkaalle, että hänen korttityyppinsä ei käy tälle matkalle. Näitä pitäisi välttää. Jälleen kerran, asiakas haluaa vain matkustaa - ei miettiä sitä mikä on oikea palikka tässä tilanteessa.

- jos matkakorttityyppejä yhtenäistettäisiin (ideaali: yksi koko maassa!) niin ei tarvitsisi kantaa erilaisia kortteja lompakossa, joka jo nykyään pullottaa korteista

- bussien kortinlukijat tuntuvat olevan hankalia. Kuskit usein rassaavat laitteita moneen kertaan. Onko kulumista laitteessa vai jostain muusta syystä?

----------


## Miska

> - Matkahuollolla on 17 erilaista lipputuotetta!!


Itse asiassa niitä lienee ainakin 500. Kaikki kaupunki- ja seutuliput ym. ovat omia tuotteitaan ja  seutulipuista on vielä eri versiot eri kuntien asukkaille ja joillakin alueilla eri vyöhykkeille.

----------


## JukkaPaulin

> Itse asiassa niitä lienee ainakin 500. Kaikki kaupunki- ja seutuliput ym. ovat omia tuotteitaan ja  seutulipuista on vielä eri versiot eri kuntien asukkaille ja joillakin alueilla eri vyöhykkeille.


Huh!  :Smile: 
En kyllä näe pointtia tuossa järjettömässä lippujen määrässä.. Hankaloittaa käytännössä matkustelua. Nyt lipuista tulee hieman niinkuin omaisuutta johon sijoitetaan sen itsensä vuoksi; rahaa jää "kiinni" lippuun jos esim. työmatka muuttuu, ja sitten lisäksi matkat vanhenevat aika nopeassa tahdissa.

----------


## aki

Tänään tuli taas esimerkki nykyisen tariffisysteemin joustamattomuudesta, hyppäsin linjan v53 bussiin tikkurilasta suunta myyrmäkeen, tikkuritien pysäkiltä, joka siis on "helsingin maksualuetta" nousi kyytiin vanhempi rouva joka oli matkalla martinlaaksoon, hän halusi ostaa vantaan sisäisen lipun mutta tähän kuljettaja vastasi ettei voi myydä kuin seutulipun koska ollaan helsingin alueella, rouvan hämmästellessä asiaa kuljettaja jousti asiassa ja odotti kunnes tultiin taas vantaan alueelle ja myi sisäisen lipun sitten rouvalle. Mielestäni on täysin idioottimaista ettei aivan rajan pinnassa voida myydä sisäistä lippua varsinkin kun ollaan "SISÄISELLÄ LINJALLA" kaipa tämä uusi tariffijärjestelmä tuo muutoksen tähän "ongelmaan". Ps. eikös tämä ns. ongelma ole alun perin ihan YTV:n omaa keksintöä sillä aikoinaanhan ei näitä "rajatapauksia" ollut!

----------


## karihoo

> Ps. eikös tämä ns. ongelma ole alun perin ihan YTV:n omaa keksintöä sillä aikoinaanhan ei näitä "rajatapauksia" ollut!


YTV:llä oli muutamia vuosia sitten rajapysäkeillä huomattavasti nykyistä joustavampi käytäntö. Käytännön muuttuessa uutisoitiin monissa medioissa (myös tällä foorumilla) että muutoksella vain haluttiin paikata budjettivajetta.

----------


## antti

Vantaan entinen kaupunginjohtaja ja muutenkin fiksu mies ehdottaa tällaista - ei hassumpaa, kun tarkemmin ajattelee     http://www.vantaansanomat.fi/Uutiset...ippujen-hinnat

----------


## 339-DF

Olen hyvin pitkälti samaa mieltä Rantalan kanssa, niin kuin jo toisessa topikissa aikaa sitten kirjoitinkin. Eli Helsinki, Espoo, Vantaa ja Kauniainen muodostaisivat yhden vyöhykkeen, jossa lippujen hinnat ovat samat kuin tänä päivänä yhden kunnan sisällä.

Tällä tavoin järjestelmä on erittäin helppokäyttöinen ja epäoikeudenmukaisuuksia mimimoiva (vrt Kamppi-Otaniemi vs Kamppi-Vuosaari jne).

Samalla päästään Helsingin ajamaan tavoitteeseen puolittaa lippujen hinnat; vaikka kunnan sisäisten lippujen hinnat eivät laskisikaan niin seutulippujen hinnat laskisivat reippaasti.

----------


## Kaaleppi73

Rantala on 120% oikeassa. Saman tien voisi ottaa ne kuntarajat muutenkin pois.

Joku viisas, olisiko peräti eräs venäläinen kirjailija, on kauan aikaa sitten tietääkseni lausunut jotain tähän suuntaan:

"Vain yksinkertaiset muutokset ovat nerokkaita".

Selkeä ja yksinkertainen muutos olisikin ottaa HKL:n nykytariffi koko seudun tariffiksi. Muuta ei tarvittaisi vuosikausiin. Samalla "seutulippu", voisi koskea 60 hintaisena Tuusulaa, Nurmijärveä jne.

----------


## Hartsa

Aluksi matkan pituuteen perustuva arvokorttijärjestelmä vaikutti minun mielestä älyttömältä mutta on siinä ainakin se hyvä puoli että alueen laajentaminen on helpompaa. Jos nykyjärjestelmään lisättäisiin 4- ja 5-painikkeet niin se tekisi arvolipun ostamisesta sekavaa ainakin satunnaiselle matkustajalle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Aluksi matkan pituuteen perustuva arvokorttijärjestelmä vaikutti minun mielestä älyttömältä mutta on siinä ainakin se hyvä puoli että alueen laajentaminen on helpompaa. Jos nykyjärjestelmään lisättäisiin 4- ja 5-painikkeet niin se tekisi arvolipun ostamisesta sekavaa ainakin satunnaiselle matkustajalle.


Toisaalta, miten paljon kannattaa panna aikaa, vaivaa ja rahaa lähes marginaaliseen matkakortin arvolippuostamiseen. Sitä kun on 25 % matkoista 510 % lipputuloista.

Kertamaksumyynnillä pitäisi houkutella vakituisia käyttäjiä eli kausilipun ostoon. Uudella joukkoliikenneasiakkaalla ei ole matkakorttia, vaan yleinen maksukortti, kännykkä tai käteisrahaa. Näitä käyttäviin pitää panostaa.

Ja jos hinnoittelun halutaan olevan uusia käyttäjiä houkutteleva, se voi olla sitä muullakin tavalla kuin metriperustalla. Metriperustan ainoa hyvä puoli on, että se vastaa autoilun hintamielikuvaa bensan kulumisesta matkan pituuden mukaan.

Houkuttelevinta varmaan olisi, että hinta olisi yksinkertainen ja tarpeksi halpa auton käytön hintamielikuvaan nähden. Tällöin minusta metrihinta on jo monimutkainen ja jopa epäoikeudenmukainen. Esim. juna on paitsi nopea, myös lyhyt matkaltaan. Saman linnuntie-etäisyyden voi kuitenkin joutua matkustamaan hitaalla ja kiertelevällä bussilla. Siis huonompi tuote mutta kalliimpi hinta.

Se toinen kertalippusysteemi kuin metrihinta on lisäksi luotava joka tapauksessa niitä varten, jotka käyttävä maksukorttia, kännykkää tai rahaa. Siinä systeemissä matka-aika on yksinkertaisin ja myös kustannuksia parhaiten vastaava hintaperuste. Niille, jotka on jo saatu ostamaan matkakortti (jos sellaista edes tulevaisuudessa erikseen tarvitaan!), voi soveltaa samaa järjestelmää mutta bonuksena kortin muuttuminen kausilipuksi, kun kauden aikana on ostettu matkoja kausilipun hinnalla. Tämä on hyväksi havaittu systeemi muualla maailmassa, eikä ihme. Siinähän on todellista houkutinta ja hinnoittelua, joka lyö auton hintamielikuvan selkeästi.

Taustaksi muistioni lippujärjestelmästä.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Toisaalta, miten paljon kannattaa panna aikaa, vaivaa ja rahaa lähes marginaaliseen matkakortin arvolippuostamiseen. Sitä kun on 25 % matkoista 510 % lipputuloista.


Mistä tälläinen tieto on peräisin?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mistä tälläinen tieto on peräisin?


Niin sitä minuakin kiinostaisi tietää. 

Matkakortin arvolla joutuu aina maksamaan jos esim on menossa naapurikaupungin vuyöhykkeelle ja kautta on ladattu vain omalle kaupungille. Tai sellainen joka on kotona  suurimman osan ajastaan (eläkeläiset, kotiäidit/isät, työttömät, opiskelijat) ja matkustaa vain pari kertaa viikossa jonnekin kotikaupunginosansa ulkopuolelle jne. 

Kertalippumyynnistä pitäisi päästä eroon säätämällä niiden hinta mahdollisimman korkeaksi koska niiden myyminen myöhästyttää busseja ja juniakin. Kännykkälipun tulevaisuus on epävarma koska se toimii vain yhdellä maksuvyöhylkeellä ja vain raideliikenteessä, ja kännykät ovat muuttumassa niin kummallisiksi että lipuntarkastajille lipun oikeellisuuden varmistaminen muuttuu yhä työläämmäksi. 

Koko seudun sisällä matkustamista ei saada koskaan niin halvaksi että jokaisen seudulla asuvan kannattaisi ladata seutulipun kautta. Anteron teesit että kausilipun lataaminen on niin halpaa koskee vain helsinkiläisiä joilla ei ole koskaan tarvetta matkustaa oman kaupunkinsa ulkopuoelle. Espoolaiset ja vantaalaiset joukkoliikennekäyttäjät ostavat useimmiten seutulipun kun he matkustavat julkisilla. Se johtuu siitä että oman kaupungin sisällä autolla pääsee lyhyitä matkoja usein niin helposti että sisäiseen lippuun on harvemmin tarvetta. Se taas johtuu siitä että nämä kaupungit ovat liian väljiksi rakennettu kauttaaltaan,  ja se on ongelma josta ei noin vaan pääse eroon.

Jos halutaan luopua moninmutkaisesta korttijärjestelmästä satunnaisten matkojen osalta on olemassa järjettömän helppo tapa. Se olis Saksan kaupungeissa yleisesti käytetty sarjalippu eli "Streifenkarte" -järjestelmä. Niissähän on käytössä pahviset sarjaliput joissa leimataan matkan lähtöpäässä niin monta leimaa kuin vyöhykerajoja joita ylitetään. Vyöhykkeet olisivat pienempiä kuin nykyiset kokonaisen kaupungin käsittävät. Systeemi on mielestäni vedenpitävä koska leimassa on lähtöpaikan vyöhykkeen tunnus ja kellonaika, ja tarkastaja näkee heti  matkustajan senhetkisen sijainnin  perusteella onko yritetty fuskata. Systeemi joustaa myös hyvin koska samalla lipulla voi matkustaa useampi henkilö, leimojen määrä ratkaisee. Satunnaisesti vierailevan turistin ei tarvitse maksaa erikseen mistään kortista vaan pahvilippu jossa on joko 10 tai 20 paikkaa leimoille ostetaan kioskista tai automaatista. Jos leimoja jää käyttämättä niitä voi käyttää jonkun toisen kerran kun vierailee kaupungissa. Systeemin ainoa ongelma on että suuret IT-yritykset eivät nettoa niistä mitään ja että se on monta vuosikymmentä vanha, ja mekaanisia leimauslaitteita voi olla hankala enää ostaa mistään.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mistä tälläinen tieto on peräisin?


Lippu-uudistuksen valmistelumateriaalista.



> Systeemin ainoa ongelma on että suuret IT-yritykset eivät nettoa niistä mitään ja että se on monta vuosikymmentä vanha, ja mekaanisia leimauslaitteita voi olla hankala enää ostaa mistään.


Et kai tosissasi usko, että palattaisiin pahvilippuun?

Kokonaisuutena joukkoliikenne eikä erityisesti YTV/HSL-liikenne ole mikään erityistapaus ja ainutlaatuinen maksuongelma. Maksaminen on arkea kaikessa muussakin, ja rahoitusala kehittää yleispätevää maksamista. Autoalalla joukkoliikennelipun tapaista maksamista on vuosikausia hoiddttu menestyksekkäästi parkkikorteilla joiden nimi on Visa, Mastercard, American express jne. Nykyisissä maksupäätteissä on jo sirukortin slotti, joten maksukorttien käyttö voisi alkaa heti. Tunnuslukua eivät kysele parkkiautomaatitkaan.

Kännykällä maksaminen on yksi varteenotettavimmista tulevaisuuden maksutavoista. Tarvittavan sirun ymppääminen kännykkään on ei mitään. Ja kännykkä tarjoaa sekä tunnistuksen että käyttöliittymän, jonka puute on maksukorttien suuri puute.

Ala on siis menossa kohti yleispätevää maksuvälinettä, joita jokainen firma ei toimita erikseen vaan johon rekisteröidään eri firmojen asiakkuuksia ja ladataan näiden erityistoimintoja. On siis yleinen rauta kuten PC, johon ladataan vain softana toimintoja. Tässä tilanteessa on jokseenkin typerää lähteä keksimään jo toista kertaa ruutia uudelleen, ja kyllä se on tiedossa YTV:ssäkin. Koska YTV kertoi näistä asioista matkakortin uudistamista esitellessään.

Globaali maksuliikenne kehittyy toki raskaalla koneistolla ja YTV:tä kirittää se, että nykyisiä ainutlaatuisia erikoiskortteja ei ole enää vähään aikaan valmistettu. Kun varasto loppuu, on pakko keksiä jotain. Maksun peruste on kuitenkin aivan eri asia kuin maksamisen tekniikka.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Et kai tosissasi usko, että palattaisiin pahvilippuun?


No en tosissani usko. Vaikka se olisi monelle "vanhanaikaiselle" helpotus. 




> Kokonaisuutena joukkoliikenne eikä erityisesti YTV/HSL-liikenne ole mikään erityistapaus ja ainutlaatuinen maksuongelma. Maksaminen on arkea kaikessa muussakin, ja rahoitusala kehittää yleispätevää maksamista. Autoalalla joukkoliikennelipun tapaista maksamista on vuosikausia hoiddttu menestyksekkäästi parkkikorteilla joiden nimi on Visa, Mastercard, American express jne. Nykyisissä maksupäätteissä on jo sirukortin slotti, joten maksukorttien käyttö voisi alkaa heti. Tunnuslukua eivät kysele parkkiautomaatitkaan.


Ongelma on siinä että joukkoliikennettä eivät käytä samassa suhteessa American Expressin platinakortin haltijat vaan enemmän sellaisten "rahvaan" korttien kuten Visa Electron. Toisessa ketjussa on puheenaiheena sen kelpaamattomuus junissa. Ja syytkin on tiedossa. Rahvaan kortti edellyttää aina tunnusluvun näppäilyä ja katteen varmentamista pankista jne. Siksi ainoa vaihtoehto on että operaattorilla on oma matkakortti käytössään joka pitää ladata erikseen.




> Kännykällä maksaminen on yksi varteenotettavimmista tulevaisuuden maksutavoista. Tarvittavan sirun ymppääminen kännykkään on ei mitään. Ja kännykkä tarjoaa sekä tunnistuksen että käyttöliittymän, jonka puute on maksukorttien suuri puute.


Kännykällä maksamista on kuulemma rajoittamassa myös jokin EU-direktiivi mutta se ongelma ehkä saadaan eliminoitua. Kännykän on muututtava kuvaavallasi tavalla yleismaksulaitteeksi joka ei ole riippuvainen jostain tekstiviesteistä joka kiertää operattorin kautta. Ennenkuin sellaisia tulee niin ehti matkakortijärjestelmä vaihtua toisenkin kerran.

t .Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ongelma on siinä että joukkoliikennettä eivät käytä samassa suhteessa American Expressin platinakortin haltijat vaan enemmän sellaisten "rahvaan" korttien kuten Visa Electron.


Mutta ongelmahan ei olekaan se, miten tämä "rahvas" maksaa, koska tämän "rahvaan" keskuudessa kausilipun käyttö on jo niin korkea. Kausilippua ei vielä ihan vähään aikaan voi ladata tavallisille maksukorteille. Mutta ongelma on se autoileva keskiluokka, josta pitäisi löytää ne satunnaiskäyttöä lisäävät. Ja näistä suurin osa omistaa luottokortin, koska pankit ovat sellaisia erittäin paljon jaelleet. Ei tietenkään mitään Amexeja, mutta Visan ja Masterin saa kuka tahansa työssä käyvä henkilö, ja todennäköisesti pankit tulevat hinnoittelemaan korttinsa tulevaisuudessa niin, että luottokortit eivät ole edes pankkikortteja kalliimpia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta ongelmahan ei olekaan se, miten tämä "rahvas" maksaa, koska tämän "rahvaan" keskuudessa kausilipun käyttö on jo niin korkea. Kausilippua ei vielä ihan vähään aikaan voi ladata tavallisille maksukorteille. Mutta ongelma on se autoileva keskiluokka, josta pitäisi löytää ne satunnaiskäyttöä lisäävät. Ja näistä suurin osa omistaa luottokortin, koska pankit ovat sellaisia erittäin paljon jaelleet. Ei tietenkään mitään Amexeja, mutta Visan ja Masterin saa kuka tahansa työssä käyvä henkilö, ja todennäköisesti pankit tulevat hinnoittelemaan korttinsa tulevaisuudessa niin, että luottokortit eivät ole edes pankkikortteja kalliimpia.


"Rahvaan" joukossa on paljon sellaisia jotka eivät käytä joukkoliikennettä päivittäin, mutta on silti tarve tehdä satunnaisia matkoja edulliseen hintaan. 

Tähän kategoriaan kuuluu kotiäidit, eläkeläiset,  apurahalla elävät taiteilijat ja tutkijat ja muut "akateemiset" pätkätyöläiset, ja sitten ihan rehellisesti työttöminä olevat, joille luottokortteja ei aina noin vaan myönnetä. Siitä on ihan kokemusta meidän perheessä enkä usko että pankkien linja muutu. Luottokortti on lisäksi  halpa vain jos on jokin "kultapossu-asiakas" eli on riittävästi täppää ja käyttää pankin sijoitus ym palveluja ahkerasti.

Eli joukkoliikenne-operaattoreilla on pakko olla jokin edullinen maksuvaihtoehto tälle väliinputoaja-luokalle, muuten se käytää autoa.

Lisäksi kausikortilla matkustavien joukossa on paljon sellaisia joiden on päästävä satunnaisesti kulkemaan toiselle maksuvyöhykkeelle kuin johon korttiin ladattu kausi oikeuttaa. Jos ei se suju joustavasti ja matka on hinnoiteltu nin että sen kokee oikeudenmukaisesi, hekin käytävät autoa tai joissakin tapauksissa jopa taksia mielummin. 

t.  Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli joukkoliikenne-operaattoreilla on pakko olla jokin edullinen maksuvaihtoehto tälle väliinputoaja-luokalle, muuten se käytää autoa.


En kyllä ihan allekirjoita sitä, että varaton ihminen käyttää autoa, jos joukkoliikenteeseen ei ole omaa maksukorttia. Ei ole omaa maksukorttia bensa-asemallakaan. Eli jos voi ostaa bensaa ja kykenee maksamaan auton kulut, kykenee maksamaan joukkoliikenteestäkin.

Mutta ei tämä oikeasti ole mikään ongelma. Maailmalla on automaatteja, jotka sylkäisevät pahvisen älykortin hintaan 0,51 , ja se toimii samalla tavalla kuin nykyinen YTV-matkakortti, joiden valmistaminenkin on maksanut monta euroa kappale. Eihän yleisen maksukortin tai kännykkään integroidun maksusirun käyttömahdollisuus tarkoita sitä, etteikö operaattori edelleen myisi matkalippuja. Niiden tarve vain rajoittuu siihen, että ostajan maksuvälineenä on ainaostaan käteinen raha tai nettimaksu.

Meillä on vain oltu matkalipputekniikassa vosikymmen tai pari jäljessä muuta maailmaa. Magneettinauhat taisivat tulla joukkoliikennelippuihin ennen kuin luottokortteihin, ja ne tekivät mahdolliseksi kaiken sen mikä on YTV-matkakortissakin. Ainoa haitta oli, että lipun luenta edellytti kontaktin. Mutta ylivoimainen etu oli, että magneettinauhalippu oli pahvinpalan hintainen ja soveltui siten myös kertakäyttöön.

Magneettinauhalippuja en ole Suomessa nähnyt. Täällä yritettiin ottaa aikaa kiinni etäluettavalla älykortilla malttamatta odottaa ja ottaa osaa kansainväliseen tekniseen standardiin. Niinpä ratkaisu on nyt vanhentunut ja kallis. Ja kalliimmaksi tulee, jos on pakko keksiä joku välivaihe ennen yleisen maksuteknologian kehittymistä korvaamaan täysin operaattorikohtaiset erillisvälineet.




> Lisäksi kausikortilla matkustavien joukossa on paljon sellaisia joiden on päästävä satunnaisesti kulkemaan toiselle maksuvyöhykkeelle kuin johon korttiin ladattu kausi oikeuttaa. Jos ei se suju joustavasti ja matka on hinnoiteltu nin että sen kokee oikeudenmukaisesi, hekin käytävät autoa tai joissakin tapauksissa jopa taksia mielummin.


Tämä on selkeä ongelma, jonka koen itsekin ja ratkaisen sen niin, että asioin Espooseen autolla. Mutta tällä ongelmalla ei ole mitään tekemistä maksuvälinetekniikan kanssa. YTV:lläkin oli ennen jatkolippu eli lisämaksu kausikortin omistajalle mennä tariffirajan yli. Mutta joku viisas päätti sen poistaa.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tähän kategoriaan kuuluu kotiäidit, eläkeläiset,  apurahalla elävät taiteilijat ja tutkijat ja muut "akateemiset" pätkätyöläiset, ja sitten ihan rehellisesti työttöminä olevat, joille luottokortteja ei aina noin vaan myönnetä.


Samaa mieltä kuin Antero. Mikäli tällä kategorialla ei ole mahdollisuutta luottokorttiin tulotasonsa puolesta, ei sillä ole mitään mahdollisuuksia autoakaan käyttää, vaan kuuluu joka tapauksessa joukkoliikenteen pakkomatkustajiin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Lippu-uudistuksen valmistelumateriaalista.


Mistäköhän sieltä tuon luvun löytää? Minusta se kuulostaa hyvin pieneltä.

Joka tapauksessa tällä hetkellä arvolla maksavien osuus on pieni (oma veikkaukseni 10 - 20% matkoista). Siirtyminen matkan pituuden mukaan menevään hinnoitteluun edellyttää, että arvolipusta tehdään tärkein lipputuote: kausilippujen hintoja pitää siis nostaa ja/tai arvolippujen hintoja alentaa. Lopullinen tavoite voi olla jopa kausilipuista luopuminen kokonaan Singaporen malliin.

----------


## killerpop

> Magneettinauhalippuja en ole Suomessa nähnyt. Täällä yritettiin ottaa aikaa kiinni etäluettavalla älykortilla malttamatta odottaa ja ottaa osaa kansainväliseen tekniseen standardiin. Niinpä ratkaisu on nyt vanhentunut ja kallis. Ja kalliimmaksi tulee, jos on pakko keksiä joku välivaihe ennen yleisen maksuteknologian kehittymistä korvaamaan täysin operaattorikohtaiset erillisvälineet.


Sellaisia magneettinauhalippuja olen nähnyt, jotka olivat samanlaisia 10-kerran almex-pahvikortteja, mutta takana juurikin magneettinauha. Idea lieni ehkäistä itse askarrellut liput, sillä nuo Almexit eivät suostunueet palaa leikkaamaan ilman nauhaa.

Tällaisia oli käytössä ainakin Väinö Paunu Oy:lla vielä reilu 15 vuotta sitten.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Samaa mieltä kuin Antero. Mikäli tällä kategorialla ei ole mahdollisuutta luottokorttiin tulotasonsa puolesta, ei sillä ole mitään mahdollisuuksia autoakaan käyttää, vaan kuuluu joka tapauksessa joukkoliikenteen pakkomatkustajiin.


Te ette ehkä ymmärrä sitä että kaikki eivät välttämättä halua luotollista korttia. Niihin liittyy omat riskinsä. Ja autonomistajia on työttömienkin joukossa. Tai sitten heidän puolisonsa/isänsä/äitinsä tai lapsensa omistaa auton jota voi käyttää aina silloin tällöin. Joka tapauksessa on paljon ihmisiä Suomessa jotka omistavat auton mutta eivät luottokortia.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Te ette ehkä ymmärrä sitä että kaikki eivät välttämättä halua luotollista korttia. Niihin liittyy omat riskinsä.


En täysin ymmärrä, miten luottokorttien riski olisi suurempi, kun luottokortin idea nimenomaan on, että kortin myöntäjä kantaa koko riskin (joka rahoitetaan suuremmilla kuluilla; eräänlainen korttivakuutus siis). Paitsi tietysti jos riskinä pitää sitä, ettei pysty lyhentämään luottoa ja saa merkinnän luottotietoihin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:41 ----------




> Tai sitten heidän puolisonsa/isänsä/äitinsä tai lapsensa omistaa auton jota voi käyttää aina silloin tällöin.


Jos käyttää autoa silloin tällöin, se indikoi, että joukkoliikenne on silloin pääkulkumuoto, joten taas päädytään siihen, ettei kuulu tähän ryhmään.




> Joka tapauksessa on paljon ihmisiä Suomessa jotka omistavat auton mutta eivät luottokortia.


Kysymys kuuluukin: kuinka paljon todellisuudessa ja erityisestä pääkaupunkiseudulla? Ja kuinka tärkeä tämä käyttäjäryhmä on yritettäessä kasvattaa joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuutta.

----------


## karihoo

> Ongelma on siinä että joukkoliikennettä eivät käytä samassa suhteessa American Expressin platinakortin haltijat vaan enemmän sellaisten "rahvaan" korttien kuten Visa Electron. Toisessa ketjussa on puheenaiheena sen kelpaamattomuus junissa. Ja syytkin on tiedossa. Rahvaan kortti edellyttää aina tunnusluvun näppäilyä ja katteen varmentamista pankista jne. Siksi ainoa vaihtoehto on että operaattorilla on oma matkakortti käytössään joka pitää ladata erikseen.


Olisikohan sellainen maksukorttijärjestelmä mahdollista, että samassa muovinpalasessa olisi sirussa useita "lokeroita"? Yksi olisi joukkoliikenne-, miksei myös taksi- yms. matkoja varten ja siihen voisi ladata nykyiseen tapaan kausi- ja arvolippuja sekä "matkavaluuttaa" eli matkan maksamiseen kelpaavaa arvoa. Rahvas voisi junamatkalle lähtiessään etukäteen varautua matkan maksamiseen "nostamalla" rahaa pankkitililtänsä kortille ns. offline-käyttöä varten ja maksaminen mielellään tapahtuisi kontaktittomasti eli RFID- tai vastaavalla tekniikalla.

Tiedän, että Avant-kortti yritti tämäntapaista järjestelmää joitakin vuosia sitten. Se kuitenkin jäi torsoksi ja nähdäkseni tällaiset yritykset tulevat jatkossakin olemaan vaisuja ellei koko maksuliikennealan toimijoita saada houkuteltua/pakotettua yhteisiin standardeihin.

Maksuliikennettähän esiintyy nykyään hyvinkin kirjavilla tavoilla. "Utopiani" onkin siis vain yksinkertaistaa maksumenetelmät ja sen jälkeen lipputuotteiden sekä muidenkin tuotteiden kaupankäynti helpottuisi eli käytännössä maksuliikennekustannukset = pankkien ja luottolaitosten provisiot olisi mahdollista alentaa prosenteista promilleihin. Maailma ei vaan vielä ole ihan valmis.

----------


## late-

> Magneettinauhalippuja en ole Suomessa nähnyt. Täällä yritettiin ottaa aikaa kiinni etäluettavalla älykortilla malttamatta odottaa ja ottaa osaa kansainväliseen tekniseen standardiin. Niinpä ratkaisu on nyt vanhentunut ja kallis.


Tukholmasta, Kööpenhaminasta ja Hollannista voinee käydä kysymässä miten sujuvasti ja halvalla heidän "kansainväliseen standardiin" perustuvat matkakorttiprojektinsa ovat tähän asti sujuneet. Tukholma ja Hollanti ovat tosin viimein saaneet korttinsa jakeluun.

Pääkaupunkiseudulla todella mentiin etäluettavissa korteissa kansainvälisesti kohtuullisen lähelle kärkeä, joskin muut kaupungit Suomessa olivat vielä selvästi nopeampia. Pääkaupunkiseudun edelle menivät lähinnä melko toisenlaisella periaatteella toimivat aasialaiset kortit.

Standardiratkaisun sivuuttaminen maksoi ylimääräistä ja jälkikäteen varmaankin valittaisiin toinen tie. Toisaalta kansainväliset järjestelmät kärsivät nyt sen yleisimmän standardiratkaisun (Mifare Classic) turvallisuuspuutteista, joita joudutaan paikkaamaan kallilla järjestelmätason virityksillä. Jälkiviisaus onkin sitä helpointa viisautta.

YTV:n kortithan menevät vaihtoon nyt syksyllä ja käyttöön tulevat DESFire -pohjaiset kestokortit ja jatkossa luultavasti Mifare Ultralight -kertakortit.

Tällä hetkellä ei näytä siltä, että mahdollinen integroituminen muihin maksukortteihin olisi aivan lähitulevaisuudessa, vaikka ainakin Lontoossa tätä jo mietitään pidemmällä tähtäimellä. Integraatio vaatisi sellaisia teknisiä ratkaisuja, joita ei vielä ole. Sopimuskuviot olisivat lisäksi varsin vaativat ja käytännössä Lontoon projekti yrittääkin vasta myydä ajatusta maksukorttiyhtiöille.

Kännyköihin integroituminen onnistuu periaatteessa NFC:n myötä, mutta lupauksista huolimatta NFC ei vielä ole yleistynyt. NFC ei myöskään vielä tue DESFireä eli sillä ei pysty tekemään kovin turvallisia ratkaisuja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mistäköhän sieltä tuon luvun löytää? Minusta se kuulostaa hyvin pieneltä.


Luulen, että sinulla on parempi pääsy sekä HKL:n että YTV:n lipputilastoihin. Kun en viitsi nyt kaivella, niin kertaan vain epäluotettavasta muististani lipputuotteiden osuudet matkoista suunnilleen-tarkkuudella:
Kausilippu 80 %Käteinen raha 10 %Kännykkämaksu 5 %Arvokorttimaksu 5 %
Check-out voi perustua ainoastaan arvokorttimaksuun (5 %). Arvokorttimaksun sisälläkin on sellaisia lipputuotteita, jotka jäisivät kilometriperustan ja check-outin ulkopuolelle, joten check-out ei koskisi edes kaikkia arvokorttimaksajia ja on siten vähemmän kuin 5 %.

Kävin aikanaan läpi sekä taksauudistuksen esittelymateriaalia että YTV:n pyytämiä lausuntoja kuin myös lausuntojen esityslistatekstejä. Eräässä tilaisuudessa Järviluoma oli esittelemässä asiaa, ja siellä tästä check-out-systeemin marginaalisuudesta keskusteltiin erityisesti, koska yleisö ei ollut järin innostunut moisesta vaivasta ja ihmetteli sitä. Järviluoma joutui selittämään itse, miten pientä osaa matkoista se koskee, jotta yleisö ei olisi asiasta niin tuohtunut.

Minusta on vähän turhaa, että kävisin tuon kaiken materiaalin läpi uudelleen, joten jos sinä voisit esittää sen tiedon ja lähteen, joka kumoaa yllä esittämäni.




> Siirtyminen matkan pituuden mukaan menevään hinnoitteluun edellyttää, että arvolipusta tehdään tärkein lipputuote: kausilippujen hintoja pitää siis nostaa ja/tai arvolippujen hintoja alentaa. Lopullinen tavoite voi olla jopa kausilipuista luopuminen kokonaan Singaporen malliin.


Minä todellakin toivon, etteivät näin typerät tavoitteet ole tämän asian taustalla. Maailmalta on kokemus siitä, että kausikortti ja joukkoliikenteen runsas käyttö liittyvät toisiinsa. Tilastohavainnolle on myös hyvät ja loogiset selitykset. Kaupunkiliikenteen matkaperustaisesta hinnoittelusta ei ole juurikaan kokemuksia muuten kuin käänteisesti, eli kertamaksamisen ryhmä ja joukkoliikenteen alhainen käyttö liittyvät toisiinsa. Kun tämä on kokemus, miksi pitää muuttaa tariffijärjestelmää huonomman vaihtoehdon suuntaan?

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Kun tämä on kokemus, miksi pitää muuttaa tariffijärjestelmää huonomman vaihtoehdon suuntaan?


Matkakorttitekniikan kehittyessä on syntynyt koulukunta, jonka mielestä matkustajien on maksettava matkoista tarkasti kuljetun matkan mukaan. Tämä koulukunta näkee kausiliput ja vyöhykkeiden mukaan hinnoitellut arvo- ja kertaliput vanhan paperilipputeknologian sanelemana ratkaisuna, josta on päästävä eroon, kun teknologia mahdollistaa nykyään tarkan hinnoittelun matkan mukaan.

Kun matkoista maksetaan kuljetun matkan mukaan, saadaan "turhaa" joukkoliikenteen käyttöä vähennettyä (lyhyet matkat mennään kevyellä liikenteellä, käytetään lähipalveluja, jne.) En ole kuitenkaan nähnyt laskelmia, paljonko se siirtääkin matkustamista joukkoliikenteestä henkilöautoihin - tuskinpa kunnon laskelmia edes on olemassa, kun ei vastaavaa ole tietääkseni tehty missään kaupungissa, joka olisi vertailukelpoinen Helsingin kanssa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tukholmasta, Kööpenhaminasta ja Hollannista voinee käydä kysymässä miten sujuvasti ja halvalla heidän "kansainväliseen standardiin" perustuvat matkakorttiprojektinsa ovat tähän asti sujuneet. Tukholma ja Hollanti ovat tosin viimein saaneet korttinsa jakeluun.


Eikös Hollannissa ole tarkoitus siirtyä koko maan kattavaan chec-out-systeemiin? Jos siellä on hanke kestänyt, niin syitä taitaa olla muussakin kuin vain korttitekniikassa.

Mutta en tunnekaan tekniikoita sen tarkemmin kuin mitä YTV:kin niistä on mm. teekkareille kertonut ja toisaalta rahoitusala taas kertonut omasta kehityksestään. Mutta tietenkin tunnen asian käyttäjän kannalta, mitä taas pidän ensisijaisena asiana. Käyttäjillehän liput tehdään, ei lippujärjestelmien suunnittelijoille ja toimittajille.

Tiedätkö, mikä tekniikka on käytössä esim. Portossa ja Lissabonissa, joissa on pahvinen halpa sirukortti? Kumpikin toimii samaan tapaan kuin meidän matkakorttimme lukulaitteella, jonka lähelle kortti viedään. Olennaisin ero on, että kortti on käytännössä pahvinen matkalippu, jonka automatti sylkäisee. Vakiasukkaat saivat ostaa näitä asuinpaikkansa mukaan myyntitiskiltä, koska automaatti myi lippusia ladattuna vain sellaisiin lippulajeihin, joihin ei tarvita asuinpaikan tunnistusta.

Käyttäjän näkökulmasta myös magneettinauhaliput ovat toimineet aivan erinomiasesti. Meidän matkakorttilaitteilla sähläämistä ja kuljettajan avustusta seuranneena rohkenen jopa väittää, että magneettinauhan luku on nopeampaa. Luotettavuuskaan ei liene ongelma, muuten vehkeet eivät maailman oikeiden metrojen porteissa pelaisi.

Käyttäjän kannalta on sama, onko lipun data magneettinauhalla vai sirussa. Mutta kertakäyttöistä pahvia pidän kuluttajan etuna. Siinä nimittäin on näyttö toisin kuin muovisissa kestokorteissa. Kun ostat kausilipun, pahviin voi printata voimassaoloajan ja -laajuuden. Ja vastaavasti muiden lippulajien tunnistetiedot. Kaudelle ja arvolle voi ostaa omat pahvinsa, mikä on helpompaa kuin pohtia muoviläpyskästä, mikä se milläkin ajanhetkellä on.

Arvaan kyllä, että lippualan tärkeä ongelma on, että matkustajalle samalta näyttävät ratkaisut ovat teknisiltä yksityiskohdiltaan valmistajakohtaisia ja tehty tarkoituksella mahdollisimman huonosti yhteensopiviksi muiden tuotteisiin. Ja standardiratkaisun heikkouksien kanssa kilpaillaan valmistajakohtaisilla tuotteilla, eikä valmistajia kiinnosta standardin kehittäminen. Jos tämä on ongelma, pitää paneutua siihen eikä keksiä uusi ongelmia check-out-järjestelyistä.

Antero

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:51 ----------




> Matkakorttitekniikan kehittyessä on syntynyt koulukunta, jonka mielestä matkustajien on maksettava matkoista tarkasti kuljetun matkan mukaan. Tämä koulukunta näkee kausiliput ja vyöhykkeiden mukaan hinnoitellut arvo- ja kertaliput vanhan paperilipputeknologian sanelemana ratkaisuna, josta on päästävä eroon, kun teknologia mahdollistaa nykyään tarkan hinnoittelun matkan mukaan.


Näin varmasti on, mutta minun mielestäni tämä koulukunta on yksinkertaisesti väärässä. He sivuuttavat sen, että matkan hinta ei perustu kilometreihin vaan aikaan sekä sen, että lippujärjestelmän tavoite ylipäätään ei ole oletetun kustannusvastaavuden saavuttaminen vaan jokin poliittisesti asetettu tavoite. Kuten joukkoliikenteen käytön maksimointi auton käyttöön verrattuna, mihin viittasitkin.

Vertaan tätä vaikkapa siihen, että pelkkä taloudellinen ajattelu johtaa siihen, että joukkoliikenteen tavoitteena tulee olla joukkoliikenteen lopettaminen. Tämä tavoite on helppo johtaa siitä, että jokainen uusi joukkoliikennematkustaja aiheuttaa enemmän kuluja kuin tuloja eli heikentää joukkoliikenteen taloutta. Poliittinen tavoite on päinvastainen, koska tavoitteeseen on otettu huomioon laajat ulkoiset vaikutukset, jotka eivät näy operattorin tai toimivaltaisen viranomaisen kirjanpidossa.

Ja toisaalta, valtiontalouden kannalta tavoitteena tulee olla autoilun maksimointi, koska autoilu tuottaa valtion kassaan verotuloja enemmän kuin autoilun suoraan ylläpitoon käyteään verorahoja. Tässäkin jätetään huomiotta laajat ulkoiset vaikutukset, joista osa vaikutta epäsuorasti myös valtiontalouden menoihin.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Tiedätkö, mikä tekniikka on käytössä esim. Portossa ja Lissabonissa, joissa on pahvinen halpa sirukortti?


Nettilähteet väittäisivät Calypsoa, joka ei ole radiorajapinnaltaan standardi, mutta toisaalta softaa myöten standardina käytössä useassa kaupungissa. Calypson tosin pitäisi vaatia prosessoritehoa, joten en tiedä onko pahvikortti toteutettu niin.

Keskeistä pahvikortissa on kuitenkin halpa hinta. Pahvikorteissa on yleensä sen verran heikko suojaustaso, ettei niille voida laittaa kalliita lippuja. Väärentäminen olisi liian kannattavaa. Myös päivitetty pääkaupunkiseudun matkakorttijärjestelmä tukee etäluettavia kertakortteja ja niitä nähdään vuoden sisään käytössä. Toisaalta sitä näyttöosuutta tuskin saadaan, koska korttien halutaan aktivoituvan vasta käytettäessä. Tälläkin on asiakkaalle arvoa.

Sinänsä magneettikortit ovat teknisesti oikein hyviä, mutta vähitellen aika ajaa niistä ohi kaupunkiliikenteessä. Väärennettävyyden lisäksi niiden kapasiteetti ei tahdo riittää monimutkaisissa lippujärjestelmissä. Ainakin Britanniassa magneettipuolelle kirjataan usein vain osa lipun tiedoista, jotta portit saadaan aukeamaan. Tarkat voimassaolo- ja lipputyyppitiedot voidaan lukea vain ihmissilmin.

----------


## ultrix

> En täysin ymmärrä, miten luottokorttien riski olisi suurempi, kun luottokortin idea nimenomaan on, että kortin myöntäjä kantaa koko riskin (joka rahoitetaan suuremmilla kuluilla; eräänlainen korttivakuutus siis). Paitsi tietysti jos riskinä pitää sitä, ettei pysty lyhentämään luottoa ja saa merkinnän luottotietoihin.


Kyse on juurikin velanoton mukanaantuomasta risksitä; entä jos en saakaan visalaskua maksettua, jos vaikka työpaikka menee alta? Tämä voi olla periaatteellinen syy olla ottamatta credit-korttia, ja ainakin äitini on tällainen tapaus. Tai sitten yleinen muutosvastarinta, vähän sama kuin jotkut eivät periaatteesta omista matkapuhelinta, vaan sinnittelevät lankapuhelimen ja erittäin harvan yleisöpuhelinverkon varassa.




> Kännyköihin integroituminen onnistuu periaatteessa NFC:n myötä, mutta lupauksista huolimatta NFC ei vielä ole yleistynyt.


NFC:n isoin ongelma onkin se, että se on käytössä vain muutamassa päätelaitteessa (neljä nokialaista ja kourallinen muiden valmistajien laitteita). Samaan aikaan on muitakin marginaalisia mobiiliteknologioita, jotka odottavat mahdollista yleistymistään, esimerkkinä UMA (saumaton 3G:n ja WLAN:n välinen vaihto), eikä yksikään UMA-puhelin satu tällä hetkellä tukemaan NFC-teknologiaa. Eli jos haluaa olla kehityksen kärjessä, täytyy hankkia jokaista teknologiaa varten oma päätelaitteensa. Yksi laitteista on sitten lompakko.  :Laughing:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyse on juurikin velanoton mukanaantuomasta risksitä; entä jos en saakaan visalaskua maksettua, jos vaikka työpaikka menee alta? Tämä voi olla periaatteellinen syy olla ottamatta credit-korttia, ja ainakin äitini on tällainen tapaus. .......
> NFC:n isoin ongelma onkin se, että se on käytössä vain muutamassa päätelaitteessa (neljä nokialaista ja kourallinen muiden valmistajien laitteita).


Näin on. 

Tämä luottokortilla ja kännykällä maksaminen ovat tietysti kivoja lisäominaisuuksia joita voi uuteen matkakorttijärjestelmään ympätä, mutta eivät ne saisi mielestäni  olla ainoat mahdolliset maksutavat kausilipun ja kuljettajalta tai automaatista ostetun kertalipun lisäksi. 

Kausilippu PK-seudulla Helsingin naapurikaupungeista Helsinkiin maksaa 85 /kk ja se on liian paljon sellaiselle joka ei matkusta joka päivä julkisilla, ja heitä on paljon. Jos arvolipuista luovuttaisiin ja vaihtoehtona on vain kallis kertalippu, kausilippu tai joku kännykkä-/luottokorttilippu jonka toimivuus on epävarmaa ja joka syrjisi sellaisia joila ei ole mahdollisuutta käyttää sellaista, niin eivät ainakaan matkustajaluvut kohoaisi.  Joskus 10-20 vuoden päästä tilanne on uusien maksuvälineiden osalta varmaan toinen, mutta siihen asti pitäisi olla joko nykyisenkaltainen arvon lataaminen matkakorttiin mahdollinen, tai sitten palattava pahvisiin sarjalippuihin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos arvolipuista luovuttaisiin ja vaihtoehtona on vain kallis kertalippu, kausilippu tai joku kännykkä-/luottokorttilippu jonka toimivuus on epävarmaa ja joka syrjisi sellaisia joila ei ole mahdollisuutta käyttää sellaista, niin eivät ainakaan matkustajaluvut kohoaisi.


Arvon lataaminen matkakorttiin tarkoittaa samaa kuin joukkoliikenneoperaattorin oma maksukortti, jossa tieto tilin saldosta on kortilla, ei kortin myöntäjän tietokannassa.

Yrityskohtaiset maksu- ja luottokortit alkavat olla jo kaukaista historiaa ja siihen on pätevänä syynä se, että yleispätevän maksukortin ylläpito on olennaisesti halvempaa kuin että joka firma ylläpitää omaansa. Tätä taustaa vastaan on vaikea uskoa, että juuri joukkoliikenne olisi niin erilainen ala, että sillä kumminkin oman maksukortin ylläpito on järkevää.

Jos hieman pohditaan, niin maksukorttien kuukausiliikevaihto on tavallisesti luokkaa 5001500  eli kuluttajan käytettävissä oleva ostovoima. Luottokorttien provisio on 0,51,5 % korttiostoista, eli halvimman mukaan 2,57,5 /kk. Joukkoliikenteessä seutulippu on noin 80 /kk. Eli näin pienestä liikevaihdosta pitäisi lohkaista esim 2,5  provikka korttijärjestelmän ylläpitoon. Se on 3,1 % / kk, jota pidettäisiin rahoitusalalla liki koronkiskontana. Ei todellakaan tunnu järkevältä muun kuin korttijärjestelmän toimittajan näkökulmasta.

Ajatellaanpa vielä eteenpäin. Luottokorttien provisiotaso perustuu erittäin laajaan käyttäjäkuntaan, ja lisäksi se kattaa myös rahoituskoron ja väärinkäytösten korvauksen. Kaikkein suurimmat vaatimukset joukkoliikennekortille maksukorttina asettaa check-out-kertalippuostaminen, joka on marginaalinen (max. 5 %) matkoista, mutta luokkaa 12,5 % lipputuloista. Käytännössä koko mutkikas ja yleiskäyttöisen kortin käyttömahdollisuudesta poikkeava systeemi siis tarvitaan tätä varten. Ja tämän touhun liikevaihdon täytyy olla korttia kohden vähemmän kuin kauden osto, eli keskimäärin luultavimmin alle 40 /kk.

Jos arvellaan optimistisesti, että korttien ylläpitokustannus olisi 2,5 /kk kaikille korteille, mutta se tarvitaan todellisuudessa 12,5 %:lle liikevaihdosta, ylläpitokulu on 20 /kk korttia kohden. Ja kortilla on max 40  liikevaihto! Siis puolet saadusta rahasta menee siihen, että raha saadaan kerätyksi?

Tämä on nyt oletusta oletuksen päälle, enkä muista, miten korttijärjestelmän kokonaistaloutta on arvioitu. Mutta tämä vaikuttaa yhtä älykkäältä kuin rahan ansainta ruuhkamaksulla, jossa tulot menevät maksujärjestelmän ylläpitoon. Koska tarkoitus on vähentää ruuhkaa eli maksajien määrää. Ettei vain kävisi samalla tavalla joukkoliikenteessä?

Antero

----------


## late-

> Käytännössä koko mutkikas ja yleiskäyttöisen kortin käyttömahdollisuudesta poikkeava systeemi siis tarvitaan tätä varten.


Joukkoliikenne on nimensä mukaisesti liikennettä kaikille. Kaikille ei myönnetä näitä kovasti mainostamiasi yleiskäyttöisiä kortteja. Siksi joukkoliikenneviranomaisen on pakko joka tapauksessa pyörittää omaa korttijärjestelmää, jos kaikille halutaan tarjota suunnilleen yhtäläinen palvelu. Korttijärjestelmän kuluista käsin tätä on siis kovin vaikeaa lähestyä. Lontookaan ei pyri kokonaan eroon omasta kortista, vaan ajan myötä siellä halutaan alentaa juoksevia kuluja vähentämällä itse liikkeelle laskettavien korttien määrää.

----------


## ultrix

> Joukkoliikenne on nimensä mukaisesti liikennettä kaikille. Kaikille ei myönnetä näitä kovasti mainostamiasi yleiskäyttöisiä kortteja.


Olin juuri tulossa tähän: Visa Electron on monille ainoa myönnettävä maksukortti; ja mitä maksukorttia alle nuorimmat, alle kymmenvuotiaat joukkoliikenteen matkustajat käyttäisivät?

Jos matkakorttijärjestelmä on vajaakäytöllä, se voidaan laajentaa yleispäteväksi kunnalliseksi maksukortiksi, jolla voi maksaa vaikka kirjaston myöhästymismaksuja tai uimahallimaksuja. Näin ainakin Tampereella, jo ties kuinka monetta vuotta.

Kertalippumatkustamisesta pitäisi päästä eroon, tai ainakin niin, että kertalipun saisi ilman liikennehenkilökuntaa. Jos joukkoliikenteen kuukausilipulle ei saa ladattua arvoa, eikö järjestelmä silloin ole vajaakäytössä?

Minusta sekä matkakortilla että yleisellä maksukortilla maksamisen pitäisi olla yhtä mahdollista. Visa Electronin kanssa on teknisiä rajoitteita, jotka tekevät maksutapahtumasta hitaan/epävarman, joten hektiseen kaupunkiliikenteeseen se ei nykyisellään sovi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ajatellaanpa vielä eteenpäin. Luottokorttien provisiotaso perustuu erittäin laajaan käyttäjäkuntaan, ja lisäksi se kattaa myös rahoituskoron ja väärinkäytösten korvauksen.


En ole pankkiiri mutta mulla on sellainen tuntuma että luottokorttiyhtiöt yrittävät sysätä vastuuta väärinkäytöksistä ja ylipäänsä vyöryttää kustanuksiaan yhä enemmän ja enemmän kuluttajille joko suoraan tai välikäsien kautta. Nyt perittävät provosiot eivät kata kaikkkia luottokortien kustannuksia. Esim Nordea on ilmoittanut että se kustannuksiin vedoten nostaa luottokorttien vuosimaksua tuntuvasti. Se pistää miettimään kannattaako luottokorttia pitää jos sitä käyttää hyvin vähän. Jotkut kortit taas ovat näennäisesti halpoja, hyvin halpa hallinnointimaksu, mutta korttiluoton käyttö on taas kallista, lähentelee kiskurikorkoa. 




> Jos hieman pohditaan, niin maksukorttien kuukausiliikevaihto on tavallisesti luokkaa 5001500  eli kuluttajan käytettävissä oleva ostovoima. Luottokorttien provisio on 0,51,5 % korttiostoista, eli halvimman mukaan 2,57,5 /kk. Joukkoliikenteessä seutulippu on noin 80 /kk. Eli näin pienestä liikevaihdosta pitäisi lohkaista esim 2,5  provikka korttijärjestelmän ylläpitoon. Se on 3,1 % / kk, jota pidettäisiin rahoitusalalla liki koronkiskontana. Ei todellakaan tunnu järkevältä muun kuin korttijärjestelmän toimittajan näkökulmasta.


Mielestäni kustannusten vertailu YTV-alueen 30 päivän kauden 80  hintaan on väärä koska se hinta on vahvasti subventoitu. Se pitää verrata subventoimattomaan hintaan joka on 118  (haltijakohtainen kausilipu joka myydään ulkopaikkakuntalaisille) 




> Kaikkein suurimmat vaatimukset joukkoliikennekortille maksukorttina asettaa check-out-kertalippuostaminen, joka on marginaalinen (max. 5 %) matkoista, mutta luokkaa 12,5 % lipputuloista. Käytännössä koko mutkikas ja yleiskäyttöisen kortin käyttömahdollisuudesta poikkeava systeemi siis tarvitaan tätä varten. Ja tämän touhun liikevaihdon täytyy olla korttia kohden vähemmän kuin kauden osto, eli keskimäärin luultavimmin alle 40 /kk.


Check-ut tyyppisessä matkakortissa se varsinainen "kalleus" johtuu uusista ohjelmistoista, busseihin joutuu asentamaan navigaattoreita (jos ei niissä ole jo) ja lukijalaitteisiin ohjelmia jotka vähentävät kuljetun matkan mukaan saldoa. Kun kortit ja ohjelmistot on hankittu ja asennettu  niin ne toimivat tappiin asti. Ei sen kummempaa. Jos jossain muissa kaupungissa on jo sellainen, niin Helsingin ei tarvitsisi olla koekaniini siinä tapauksessa, vaan saisi toimivan jäjestelmän. Jos ei pelaa niin vanhat pahviliput ainakin toimivat. Ja kuten nimim Ultrix kertoi niin matkakortin voi varmaan saada toimimaan myös kaupungin liikunta- tai kulttuuripaikoissa.

t. Rainer

----------


## GT8N

> Matkakorttitekniikan kehittyessä on syntynyt koulukunta, jonka mielestä matkustajien on maksettava matkoista tarkasti kuljetun matkan mukaan. Tämä koulukunta näkee kausiliput ja vyöhykkeiden mukaan hinnoitellut arvo- ja kertaliput vanhan paperilipputeknologian sanelemana ratkaisuna, josta on päästävä eroon, kun teknologia mahdollistaa nykyään tarkan hinnoittelun matkan mukaan.
> 
> Kun matkoista maksetaan kuljetun matkan mukaan, saadaan "turhaa" joukkoliikenteen käyttöä vähennettyä (lyhyet matkat mennään kevyellä liikenteellä, käytetään lähipalveluja, jne.)


Pelkkä ajatuskin lipun leimaamisesta poistuttaessa tuntuu ikävältä. Odotan kauhulla sitä hetkeä, jos joskus joudun "ulosleimautua". Bussi on ihan täynnä, en yletä tungoksessa laitteelle. Missäs taskussa korttini olikaan? "Kuljettaja avaa ovet vielä, en ehtinyt leimata!" En halua siihen tilanteeseen. Lisäksi se, että kortilla pitää olla paljon arvoa, jotta voi maksaa matkoja pitkillä linjoilla, tuntuu tyhmältä.

Matkakorttialuetta on laajennettava, mutta sen on perustuttava jonkinlaiseen tariffialuejakoon, sekä mahdollisesti mm. kortin kotikaupunginosaan ym. Saksassa on yleisesti käytössä "tariffikennot". Nämä vaikuttaa varteenotettavalta vaihtoehdolta, jos tariffirajat suunnitellaan järkevästi. Lisäksi lippujen hintojen pitäminen kohtuullisena, mm. siten, ettei kuukausilippulaisen tarvitse maksaa seutulippua vaan vyöhykelisä. Eri asia on, onko kunnilla tähän varaa tai varsinkin halua.

Laadukas lippujärjestelmä perustuu:
 kuukausi-, ja sarjalippuihin järkevään ja selkeään tariffialuejakoon

Lisäksi lyhyen matkan matkustajien näkeminen "turhina", on erittäin huono asia. Nämä kun todennäköisesti ovat niitä jotka valitsevat joukkoliikenteen tai auton väliltä. Lisäksi he myös auttavat kattamaan lipputuloillaan esim. järjetöntä Joukopakurallia.

Uutta lippujärjestelmää suunniteltaessa yleisön olisi päästävä kokeilemaan laitteita ennen päätöksiä. Nykyistäkään järjestelmää eivät vieläkään kaikki osaa, niin miten käy vielä epäselvemmän järjestelmän kanssa?

Taitaa käydä kuten sähköisessä äänestämisessä, että kyllä suunnittelijat ja herrat osaavat painaa oikeata nappia, mutta tavalliset pulliaisetpa eivät. Tämä kuitenkin huomataan "yllättäen" kun virhe on tapahtunut. Jos virheen hinta on vain koko uusi lippujärjestelmä, laitteineen ja kortteineen, on se paljon se. Mutta koskapa hölmöily joukkoliikenneasioissa olisi ollut halpaa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Joukkoliikenne on nimensä mukaisesti liikennettä kaikille. Kaikille ei myönnetä näitä kovasti mainostamiasi yleiskäyttöisiä kortteja. Siksi joukkoliikenneviranomaisen on pakko joka tapauksessa pyörittää omaa korttijärjestelmää, ...


Varmasti on vaikea päästä omasta kortista, mutta täytyy pyrkiä minimoimaan sellaisen tarve ja kustannukset. Jos muistan oikein, kännykkälipustakin tienaa enemmän operaattori kuin HKL. Onneksi kännykkälippuun ei tarvitse investoida, joten huonon myyntikatteen voi hyväksyä hyvän palvelun merkeissä.




> En ole pankkiiri mutta mulla on sellainen tuntuma että luottokorttiyhtiöt yrittävät sysätä vastuuta väärinkäytöksistä ja ylipäänsä vyöryttää kustanuksiaan yhä enemmän ja enemmän kuluttajille joko suoraan tai välikäsien kautta.


Kortit ovat olemassa kuitenkin siksi, että ne ovat rahoitusalalle ja kaupalle halvempi ratkaisu kuin käteinen raha. Kaupalle kalliit luottokortit, joista siis kauppa maksaa korttifirmalle kovan provision, ovat kalliimpaa kuin käteinen. Mutta todellisilta kustannuksiltaan korttimaksu on rahaa halvempi. Ei S-ryhmä ihan tyhmyyttän ole omaa pankkia perustanut.




> Mielestäni kustannusten vertailu YTV-alueen 30 päivän kauden 80  hintaan on väärä koska se hinta on vahvasti subventoitu. Se pitää verrata subventoimattomaan hintaan joka on 118  (haltijakohtainen kausilipu joka myydään ulkopaikkakuntalaisille)


Yritin vain hahmottaa keskimääräistä liikevaihtoa per kortti. "Subventoimatonta" ei ole mikään kausilippulajin hinta, vaan kertaliput vastaavat suunnilleen joukkoliikenteen todellista kustannusta. Eli jos jaetaan esim. Helsingin joukkoliikenteen kulut nousujen määrällä (matkoista ei ole tilastoa), niin saadaan suunnilleen kertalipun hinta.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kortit ovat olemassa kuitenkin siksi, että ne ovat rahoitusalalle ja kaupalle halvempi ratkaisu kuin käteinen raha. Kaupalle kalliit luottokortit, joista siis kauppa maksaa korttifirmalle kovan provision, ovat kalliimpaa kuin käteinen. Mutta todellisilta kustannuksiltaan korttimaksu on rahaa halvempi. Ei S-ryhmä ihan tyhmyyttän ole omaa pankkia perustanut.


S-ryhmän "pankki" on vähän eri asia kun muut. Ei se tarjoa asuntolainoja eikä kattavia rahoituspalveluja. Käytännössä S-ryhmän pankki/luottokortti on juuri ketjun oma kortti ja rinnastettavissa matkakorttiin. Toki sillä saa ostaa muistakin kaupoista ja seinästä rahaa, mutta ei kartuta bonuksia silloin. Ja lisäksi kauppaketjujen kanta-asiakaskortit ilman luotto-ominaisuuksia ovat täysin rinnastettavissa matkakortteihin. Näiden kaikkien järjestelmien ylläpito varmaan maksaa maltaita, mutta tulee ainakin kauppaketjujen mielestä kannattavaksi koska se "sitoo" asiakkaita ja niiden avulla saa arvokasta tietoa asiakkaiden kulutustottumuksista. 

Jos YTV/liikennelaitos luopuisi omasta kanta-asiakaskortistaan jolla voi maksaa satunnaismatkoja, eikä tuo tilalle mitään muuta helppokäyttöistä maksutapaa jota kaikki voivat käyttää,  niin satunnaiskulkijat siirtyisivät käteisen käyttöön mikä lisää kustannuksia sekin, tai vähentäisivät joukkoliikentellä matkustamista ylipäänsä. 




> Yritin vain hahmottaa keskimääräistä liikevaihtoa per kortti. "Subventoimatonta" ei ole mikään kausilippulajin hinta, vaan kertaliput vastaavat suunnilleen joukkoliikenteen todellista kustannusta. Eli jos jaetaan esim. Helsingin joukkoliikenteen kulut nousujen määrällä (matkoista ei ole tilastoa), niin saadaan suunnilleen kertalipun hinta.


Jostain keskiarvostahan ns haltijakohtaisen kortin kauden hinta on laskettu. Ei niitä myytäisi tappiolla. Erotus haltijakohtaisen (118 ) ja henkilökohtaisen YTV-kaupungin asukkaan (80 ) hinnan välillä on jälkimäisen kotikaupungin subventointia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos muistan oikein, kännykkälipustakin tienaa enemmän operaattori kuin HKL.


Kännykkäoperaattori saa lipun hinnasta n. 10% ja palveluoperaattori muutaman prosentin.




> Eli jos jaetaan esim. Helsingin joukkoliikenteen kulut nousujen määrällä (matkoista ei ole tilastoa), niin saadaan suunnilleen kertalipun hinta.


HKL:n viime vuoden toimintakertomuksen mukaan lipputulot olivat 116 miljoonaa euroa ja tariffituki 106 miljoonaa euroa. Nousuja oli 225 miljoonaa eli lipputulot+tariffituki nousua kohden oli vajaan euron.

Toimintakertomuksesta muuten löytyy myös HKL:n lipputulojakauma lipputyypeittäin, mistä oli puhetta aikaisemmin tässä ketjussa. 2008 lipputuloista kertalippujen osuus oli 25%, arvolippujen 20% ja kausilippujen 52%. Loput tulee matkailijalipuista, Helsinki-korteista ja matkakorttien myynnistä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> HKL:n viime vuoden toimintakertomuksen mukaan lipputulot olivat 116 miljoonaa euroa ja tariffituki 106 miljoonaa euroa. Nousuja oli 225 miljoonaa eli lipputulot+tariffituki nousua kohden oli vajaan euron.


Eli näillä luvuilla lipputulo on keskimäärin 0,52 /nousu.

Kausi maksaa (lisävuorokausi) 1,23 /pvä, jonka perusteella kausilippulainen maksaa noin 0,62 /matka (siis keskimäärin 2 matkaa/pvä). Kertalippujen hintahaitari on 1,242,5 , eli 24 kertaa kausilippulaisen matkan hinta.

Nousujen ja matkojen suhde ei liene HKL:n tiedossa (siitä tulee tilastoarvo, jahka YTV:n tutkijat sen kertovat), mutta yksi matka on keskimäärin enemmän kuin yksi nousu. Vanhojen tietojen mukaan vaihdollisia on puolet matkoista ja kokonaisten matkojen määrä on on noin 70 % nousujen määrästä. Tällä perusteella:
kulut nousua kohden ovat 0,99 kulut matkaa kohden ovat 1,41 
Joten:
Ratikkalippu matkakortilla 1,24  ei oikeuta vaihtoon, joten se tuottaa voittoa keskimääräiseen kuluun nähden.Kertalippu matkakortilla 1,65  oikeuttaa matkustamaan tunnin, joten se tuottaa voittoa keskimääräiseen matkan kuluun nähden.Kertalippu kuljettajalta 2,50  tuottaa reilusti voittoa eli yli euron per lippu keskimääräiseen matkan kuluun nähden.
Subventio kohdistuu siis, kuten minun mielestäni pitääkin, joukkoliikenteen vakiokäyttäjiin. Myös kertalippumatkustajat tukevat heitä.



> Toimintakertomuksesta muuten löytyy myös HKL:n lipputulojakauma lipputyypeittäin, mistä oli puhetta aikaisemmin tässä ketjussa. 2008 lipputuloista kertalippujen osuus oli 25%, arvolippujen 20% ja kausilippujen 52%. Loput tulee matkailijalipuista, Helsinki-korteista ja matkakorttien myynnistä.


YTV:n lippujärjestelmätutkielmasta löytyvät tulojen osuudet myös kunnittain sekä seutu yhteensä vuodelta 2006. Seudulla luvut osuvat varsin lähelle Helsingin tulojakaumaa. Seututilasto 2006:
Arvoliput 23 %Kertaliput 24 %Kausiliput 50 %Matkailija- ja muut liput 2 %
Lipputyyppien määräjakaumaa en löytänyt YTV:n tutkielmasta, enkä asian esittelykalvoistakaan. Oliskohan esiintynyt lausunnoissa, mutta ne on hankala kaivaa netistä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pelkkä ajatuskin lipun leimaamisesta poistuttaessa tuntuu ikävältä. Odotan kauhulla sitä hetkeä, jos joskus joudun "ulosleimautua". Bussi on ihan täynnä, en yletä tungoksessa laitteelle. Missäs taskussa korttini olikaan? "Kuljettaja avaa ovet vielä, en ehtinyt leimata!" En halua siihen tilanteeseen. Lisäksi se, että kortilla pitää olla paljon arvoa, jotta voi maksaa matkoja pitkillä linjoilla, tuntuu tyhmältä.


Jos ulosleimaus toteutetaan, niin on mahdollista että leimauslaitteita tulee myös pysäkeille, ettei kuvaamasi tilanteet yleistyisi. 

Pahin skenaario ulosleimaamisesta on se, että jos kokonaan unohtaa leimata itsensä ulos, veloitetaan kortilta pisimmän matkan mukainen hinta. Kuvittelisin että järjestelmän ensimmäisenä toimintavuotena se tuottaa juuri siitä syystä vähän turhan hyvin, mutta sitten kun matkustajat ovat oppineet muistamaan, niin tasoittuu. 

Silloin kun nykyiset matkakortit otettiin käyttöön niin kuvittelisin että moni painoi väärää nappia, ja menetti turhan paljon arvoa silloinkin. Jos laite ei heti reagoinut nappia painaessa niin tuli joskus myös painettua heti perään toisen kerran ja silloin lähti tuplaveloitus. Minulla oli käytössäni aivan ensimmäisiä kortteja ylipäänsä ja siitä lähti todellakin rahaa harakoille, kun se ei se toiminut kunnolla. 




> Matkakorttialuetta on laajennettava, mutta sen on perustuttava jonkinlaiseen tariffialuejakoon, sekä mahdollisesti mm. kortin kotikaupunginosaan ym. Saksassa on yleisesti käytössä "tariffikennot". Nämä vaikuttaa varteenotettavalta vaihtoehdolta, jos tariffirajat suunnitellaan järkevästi. Lisäksi lippujen hintojen pitäminen kohtuullisena, mm. siten, ettei kuukausilippulaisen tarvitse maksaa seutulippua vaan vyöhykelisä. Eri asia on, onko kunnilla tähän varaa tai varsinkin halua.


Tämäkin on ihan varteenotettava vaihtoehto, mutta juuri se että sitoutuvatko kunnat siihen on toinen juttu.

Mielestäni kannattaisi kokeilla seuraavanlaista hinnoittelua  jos ei muusta päästä sopuun: 

- Matkustusalueen vyöhykkeet muodostuvat kuntarajoista. Jos jotkut kunnat haluavat kuulua samaan vyöhykeeseen toisen kanssa niin ne savat sopia keskenään, kuten esim Kauniainen ja Espoo nykyisin tai vaikka tulevaisuudessa vaikkapa Tuusula ja Kerava.
- Kausilippu myydään aina n kpl vyöhykkeeseen koskeviksi. Jos haluaa vain yhden vyöhykkeen, maksaa vain siitä, jos haluaa kaksi, niin maksa kahdesta, jos viisi, niin viidestä. Kun lataa kautta, pitää valita mitkä vyöhykkeet haluaa.
- Leimauslaitteet muutetaan sellaisiksi että niissä on yksi painike jokaista vyöhykettä kohti. 
- Raitiovaunulippu poistuu valikoimasta, tai vaihtoehtoisesti muodostetaan Helsingin kantakaupungista yksi vyöhyke koko Helsinkiä kattavan vyöhykkeen sisälle. 
- Kortilla voi maksaa sille ladatulla arvolla muille vyöhykkeille suuntautuvia kertamatkoja. Silloin pitää painaa kaikkien niiden vyöhykkeiden painikkeita joihin matka suuntautuu aikarajan sisällä, poislukien ne vyöhykket joilla on voimassa kautta. 
- Henkilökohtaisella kortilla voi vain maksaa omia kertamatkoja, ei kavereiden. 
- Yhden vyöhykkeen kertalippuja saa ostaa etukäteen automaateista tai kioskeista. Ne ovat pahvisia "elektronisia" lippuja jotka näytetään lukijalle ja painetaan nappia mille vyöhykkeelle halutaan että ne ovat voimassa. Jos haluaa matkustaa samalla reissulla usealle vyöhykkeelle, on leimatava yksi lippu jokaiselle vyöhykkeelle jolle aikoo matkan aikana mennä. Huom leimausten ei tarvitse tapahtua yhtaikaa, vaan voi  odottaa viereisen vyöhykken lipun leimaamisen kanssa kunnes kulkuneuvo tulee vyöhykerajalle esim. Pahviset kertaliput voidaan ostaa usealle hengelle ja myös aikuinen-lapsi kombinaatioita, ja järjestelmä osaa laskea kimppa-alennuksen jos sellainen on.
- Kuljettajalta tai konduktööriltä saa ostaa vain paperisia kertalippuja ja ostaessa on ilmoitettava millä vyöhykkeillä sen pitää olla voimassa.  Näiden hinta on aina etukäteen ostetun vastaavan lipputyypin hinta pyöristettynä ylöspäin lähimpään euroon. Kuljettaja ja konduktööri myy lippuja YTV-alueen matkoilla vain käteisellä rahalla.


Ero tällä edellä kuvatulla menettelyllä ja  check-out -menettelyllä on se, että tässä pitää matkustajan etukäteen tietää minkä vyöhykkeiden kautta matka kulkee, ja muistaa leimata korttinsa tai lippunsa juuri niille vyöhykkeille. Esim matkalla Kirkkonummelta Keravalle Helsingin kautta pitää painaa 5 eri nappulaa leimauslaitteessa. Check-out systeemi lakskee matkan hinnan puolestasi automaattisesti ilman ylimääräisiä painalluksia, kunhan muistaa leimata itsensä ulos. Molemmat ajavat periaatteessa saman asian. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Ratikkalippu matkakortilla 1,24  ei oikeuta vaihtoon, joten se tuottaa voittoa keskimääräiseen kuluun nähden.


Saahan sillä vaihtaa toiseen ratikkaan. Todennäköisesti tosin ratikkalipulla aika harva vaihtaa.

----------


## Miska

> Esim matkalla Kirkkonummelta Keravalle Helsingin kautta pitää painaa 5 eri nappulaa leimauslaitteessa. Check-out systeemi lakskee matkan hinnan puolestasi automaattisesti ilman ylimääräisiä painalluksia, kunhan muistaa leimata itsensä ulos. Molemmat ajavat periaatteessa saman asian.


Tämän Rainerin ehdottaman systeemin rinnalla check in - check out tuntuu kyllä huomattavasti kätevämmältä. Kortin vilautus kyytiin noustessa ja toinen vilautus pois jäädessä. Ei tarvitse arpoa oikeaa nappulaa saati useampia sellaisia ja pohtia tulikohan varmasti painaneeksi kaikkia tarpeellisia namiskoja. Tuollainen viiden nappulan painaminen pidentäisi pysäkkiaikoja selvästi.

----------


## ViviP

Miten check out -systeemissä hoituvat vaihdot, ehkä useatkin perättäiset? Meneekö perusmaksu joka vaihdon yhteydessä vai onko systeemi niin fiksu, että se laskee lopullisen matkapituuden vasta kun viimeinen vaihto on tehty? Vaihdollisen matkan aikana kortilla oleva arvo siis ikään kuin kelluu kunnes vaihtoaika päättyy. Vai?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miten check out -systeemissä hoituvat vaihdot, ehkä useatkin perättäiset? Meneekö perusmaksu joka vaihdon yhteydessä vai onko systeemi niin fiksu, että se laskee lopullisen matkapituuden vasta kun viimeinen vaihto on tehty? Vaihdollisen matkan aikana kortilla oleva arvo siis ikään kuin kelluu kunnes vaihtoaika päättyy. Vai?


Aivan, perusidea on että systeemi on niin fiksu että ei tarvitse muuta kuin leimata itsensä sisään ja ulos viimeisen kerran. Järjestelmä laskee esim erilaisten kiintopisteiden kautta matkan pituuden suurin piirtein. Esim olisihan se väärin jos bussi on ns nurkkabussi ja kulkee kilometreissä pitkän matkan vaikka todellisudessa on kuljettu vain puolet siitä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## antti

Onko nykyisin missään käytössä systeemiä, että matkustajan pitää poistuessaan kirjautua ulos. Minä ainakin aion sitten jos tällainen käytäntö tulee, mennä joka kerta ihan piruuttani etuoven kautta ulos ja pyytää siinä kuskia varmistamaan, että rahanmeno matkakortilta varmasti loppuu. Ulkomailla saattaa joillakin tariffialueilla olla kymmeniä vyöhykealueita ja niissäkin pärjätään ilman tällaisia virityksiä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Esim olisihan se väärin jos bussi on ns nurkkabussi ja kulkee kilometreissä pitkän matkan vaikka todellisudessa on kuljettu vain puolet siitä.


Tässä on yksi kuljettuun matkaan perustuvan systeemin heikkous. Joukkoliikenne ei kulje suorinta tietä jokaisen matkustajan matkan päätepisteiden välillä. Eikä ole matkustajan päätettävissä, miten paljon reitti kiertää. Kahden pysäkin välillä voi matkustaa monia eri reittejä esim. lähtöajasta riippuen (kokeilkaa Reittioppaalla!), jolloin samalla matkustustarpeella on eri hinta. Kuluttajan näkökulmasta kiertelevä linja on huonompi palvelu kuin suora, joten suoran pitäisi mieluummin maksaa enemmän kuin kiertelevän.




> Tämän Rainerin ehdottaman systeemin rinnalla check in - check out tuntuu kyllä huomattavasti kätevämmältä.


Tietenkin voi keksiä lippujärjestelmän, joka toimii hullummin kuin check-out. Mutta miksi ideoida sellaista, kun voi ideoida parempia järjestelmiä. Kuinka moni foorumilainen on lukenut esitykseni mm. Ruhrin alueella käytettävän vyöhykejärjestelmän soveltamisesta Helsingin seudulle? Sehän ratkaisee sekä YTV:n nykyisen systeemin että check-out-systeemin ongelmat, eikä ole sidottu mihinkään korttitekniikkaan. Eivät saksalaiset ihan vahingossa ole järjestelmäänsä päätyneet.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tässä on yksi kuljettuun matkaan perustuvan systeemin heikkous. Joukkoliikenne ei kulje suorinta tietä jokaisen matkustajan matkan päätepisteiden välillä. Eikä ole matkustajan päätettävissä, miten paljon reitti kiertää. Kahden pysäkin välillä voi matkustaa monia eri reittejä esim. lähtöajasta riippuen (kokeilkaa Reittioppaalla!), jolloin samalla matkustustarpeella on eri hinta. Kuluttajan näkökulmasta kiertelevä linja on huonompi palvelu kuin suora, joten suoran pitäisi mieluummin maksaa enemmän kuin kiertelevän.


Sen takia järjestelmän pitää laskea hinta "oikotietä" pitkin eli ennalta määriteltyjen kiintopisteiden kautta. 




> Tietenkin voi keksiä lippujärjestelmän, joka toimii hullummin kuin check-out. Mutta miksi ideoida sellaista, kun voi ideoida parempia järjestelmiä. Kuinka moni foorumilainen on lukenut esitykseni mm. Ruhrin alueella käytettävän vyöhykejärjestelmän soveltamisesta Helsingin seudulle? Sehän ratkaisee sekä YTV:n nykyisen systeemin että check-out-systeemin ongelmat, eikä ole sidottu mihinkään korttitekniikkaan. Eivät saksalaiset ihan vahingossa ole järjestelmäänsä päätyneet.


Niin, mutta Saksassahan käytetään nimienomaan pahvisia sarjalippuja ja sehän ei kelvannut teknonörteille.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Niin, mutta Saksassahan käytetään nimienomaan pahvisia sarjalippuja ja sehän ei kelvannut teknonörteille.


Minähän en tätä kirjoittanut...  :Smile: 

Mutta voihan Ruhrin systeemiä käyttää myös matkakortilla, älykortilla, kännykällä ja jopa käteisellä rahalla! Enkä ole sitä mieltä, etteikö älykkäistä maksujärjestelmistä olisi jotain hyötyäkin.

Yksi suurimmista hyödyistä on kertamaksamisen muuttuminen automaattisesti aikalipuksi, kun tulet ostaneeksi kertamaksuja aikalipun arvosta. Älykäs maksujärjestelmä hoitaa tämän ihan automaattisesti ja täysin joustavasti niin, että se laskee vain koko ajan esim 30 vrk taaksepäin olevaa ostojen summaa. Ajattele, miten vaikeaa tämä on hoitaa pahvi-/paperilipuilla: Asiakkaan täytyy kerätä lippuja ja laskea joka lipun jälkeen, tuliko summa täyteen. Jos tuli, sitten pitää mennä tiskille niiden lippujen kanssa lunastamaan kausilippu. Mutta sitä ennen liput on ostettava henkilötodistuksen kanssa, jotta systeemiä ei voi huijata keräämällä lippuja roskiksista. Siis kuljettajalle näytetään henkilötodistus ja hän kirjoittaa lippuun sotun. Niille, jotka eivät lippuja kerää, kuljettaja mitätöi sotu-option, jotta niitä ei voi täydentää jälkeenpäin.  No ei huolta, tämä ei liene YTV/HSL:n agendalla.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minähän en tätä kirjoittanut... 
> 
> Mutta voihan Ruhrin systeemiä käyttää myös matkakortilla, älykortilla, kännykällä ja jopa käteisellä rahalla! Enkä ole sitä mieltä, etteikö älykkäistä maksujärjestelmistä olisi jotain hyötyäkin.


Niin, omalla sivullasi http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/lippujar.html lukee niin luvussa "Lipputeknologiat". Olisitko ystävällinen ja päivittäisitkö sivusi jos ovat luopuneet pahvilipuista ja kirjota mitä nykyisin käyttävät. 

Pahvilippujen hyvä puoli on että se on helppokäyttöinen ja  toimii aukottomasti. Niin monta leimaa kuin vyöhykeitä, ja takastajan osuessa kohdalle huijata ei voi. 

Huonoja puolia ovat:
- vanhentunut teknologia, leimauslaitteiden saatavuus epävarmaa
- pahvilippuja voi aika helposti väärentää 
- ei pysty tuottamaan tilastoja matkustajien liikkumistottumuksista

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Yksi suurimmista hyödyistä on kertamaksamisen muuttuminen automaattisesti aikalipuksi, kun tulet ostaneeksi kertamaksuja aikalipun arvosta. Älykäs maksujärjestelmä hoitaa tämän ihan automaattisesti ja täysin joustavasti niin, että se laskee vain koko ajan esim 30 vrk taaksepäin olevaa ostojen summaa.


Automaattinen lippujen yhdistely perustuu siihen, että uutta lippua ostettaessa katsotaan sillä hetkellä käytössä olevan lipputuotteesta seuraavaksi pitkäaikaisemman lipun keston verran taaksepäin. Uusi aikalippu alkaa vanhimmasta sitä maksavasta kertamaksusta. Siis, olettaen lipputuotteet 1h=1 lippu, 24h=2 lippua, 7vrk=10 lippua, 28vrk=30 lippua, 360vrk=300 lippua:

Matkustaja ostaa aamulla kertalipun. 24h aikana ei ole ostettu toista lippua, lipputuote säilyy 1h.Matkustaja ostaa päivällä toisen kertalipun. Aamun lippu otetaan huomioon ja lipputuote muuttuu 24h alkaen aamun lippuostosta.Sama matkustaja menee töihin viitenä päivänä viikossa. Perjantaipäivällä matkustaja ostaa lipun joka täydentää aamun lipun 24h-lipuksi. 7vrk on nyt seuraavaksi pitkäaikaisempi lippu, jonka ehdot täyttyvät: lippu jatkuu 7vrk lipuksi alkaen maanantaiaamusta.Kolmen viikon jälkeen viikkolipun kuukausilipputarkistus onnistuu, ja muuttuu kuukausilipuksi alkaen ensimmäisen viikon maanantaiaamusta.Viidennen viikon alussa kuukausilippu on poistunut voimasta. Arkiaamuna kertalippu, päivällä 24h lippu. Perjantaina viikkolippu, jonka kuukausilipputarkistus laskee viimeisen 30pv lippuostokset yhteen (=2. ja 3. viikon lippuostokset) ja kuukausilipun ehdot täyttyvät alkaen 2. viikon alusta.Kuudes viikko on jo maksettu.7. ja 8. viikko pitää taas maksaa viikkolippuina. Koska 5., 7. ja 8. viikko kukin ovat maksaneet 10 lippua (=30, eli 28vrk lippu), 9. viikko on taas ilmainen.10. viikon jälkeen kolmen viikkolipun maksut neljän viikon aikana ovat täynnä taas, 11. viikko ilmaiseksi.jne. kuviolla 3/ilmainen/1/ilmainen/2/ilmainen/1/ilmainen/2/ilmainen...Kun vuoden aikana on riittävästi lippuja ostettu vuosilipulle, lippu automaattisesti muuttuu vuosilipuksi.

Luonnollisesti jos ei halua maksaa lennossa, lippuja voi ostaa tukuittain jollain kevyellä lisäalennuksella. Monivyöhykejärjestelmässä voidaan joko edellyttää kertoimia lippumääriin lipputuotetta kohti tai sitten vain eri hintaisia 1-vyöhykelippuja, 2-vyöhykelippuja ja n-vyöhykelippuja.




> No ei huolta, tämä ei liene YTV/HSL:n agendalla.


Niinpä. Onkohan liian kätevää ja liian paljon ahkeraa käyttöä palkitsevaa?  Lisämatkustajathan ovat vain rasite, heitä pitää vähentää jotta vuoroja voi vähentää jotta tappiot vähenevät. Näin!

----------


## teme

Mitään teknista estetettä tehdä linnuntietä matkaa mittavaa lippulaitetta ei ole, se on itseasiassa helpompaa. Otetaan GPS-koordinaatti check in ja out ja pisteistä ja verrataan, tai jos on tieto pysäkistä niin käytetään sen koordinaatteja. Itseasiassa tuo on vyöhykejärjestelmä jossa joka vyöhyke on neliökilometrin kokoinen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Itseasiassa tuo on vyöhykejärjestelmä jossa joka vyöhyke on neliökilometrin kokoinen.


Eipä oikeastaan, koska vyöhykejärjestelmissäkin hinnan ratkaisee, kuinka monen vyöhykkeen kautta todella kuljet, ei lähtö- ja kohdevyöhykkeiden välille piirretyn viivan leikkaamat vyöhykkeet.

----------


## vristo

> Onko nykyisin missään käytössä systeemiä, että matkustajan pitää poistuessaan kirjautua ulos?


Itse tiedän ja tunnen ainoastaan Singaporen EZ-Link-systeemin, joka näyttäisi olevan aikalailla samankaltainen kuin HSL-alueelle kaavailtu vastaava. Tiedä sitten, onko ihan "apinoitu" sieltä?

http://www.ezlink.com.sg/index.jsp

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EZ-Link

Edellisessä linkissä on myös kritiikkiä ko. korttiin:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EZ-Link#Criticisms

----------


## Antero Alku

> Niin, omalla sivullasi http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/lippujar.html lukee niin luvussa "Lipputeknologiat". Olisitko ystävällinen ja päivittäisitkö sivusi jos ovat luopuneet pahvilipuista ja kirjota mitä nykyisin käyttävät.


En ole käynyt Ruhrin alueella pariin vuoteen, joten en kokemuksesta tiedä, mikä on Ruhrin lippusysteemi tällä hetkellä. Mutta sellainen lippujärjestelmä kuin Ruhrin alueella voi perustua pelkästään pahvi-/paperilippuihin, mutta ei ole estettä käyttää myös älykkäämpiä lippuja. Niin kauan kun joukkoliikenteessä myydään kertalippuja käteistä rahaa vastaan, järjestelmässä on oltava pahvi-/paperilippu (kuitti eli tosite  matkan maksamisesta). Kaikki kehittyneemmät liput ovat niitä varten, jotka haluavat ostaa matkustusoikeutta enemmän kuin yhden kerran tarpeisiin.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En ole käynyt Ruhrin alueella pariin vuoteen, joten en kokemuksesta tiedä, mikä on Ruhrin lippusysteemi tällä hetkellä. Mutta sellainen lippujärjestelmä kuin Ruhrin alueella voi perustua pelkästään pahvi-/paperilippuihin, mutta ei ole estettä käyttää myös älykkäämpiä lippuja. Niin kauan kun joukkoliikenteessä myydään kertalippuja käteistä rahaa vastaan, järjestelmässä on oltava pahvi-/paperilippu (kuitti eli tosite  matkan maksamisesta). Kaikki kehittyneemmät liput ovat niitä varten, jotka haluavat ostaa matkustusoikeutta enemmän kuin yhden kerran tarpeisiin.


Vilkaisin VRR:n sivuja  http://www.vrr.de ja niiden mukaan ollaan pitkälti siirrytty muovikorttimaailmaan mitä koskee kausi-, ryhmä- ja matkailulippuihin. Kertaliput myydään paperisina ja heillä on yhä käytössä vanhanaikainen alennussarjalippu 4 matkalle "4erTicket". Se pitää tosin ostaa määrätylle maksutasomäärälle (Preisstufen), eli ei toimi niinkuin vanhat pahviset sarjaliput (Streifenkarte) jossa matkustaja leimaa itse niin monta leimaa läpyskälle kuin monen vyöhykkeen alueella aikoo matkustaa. 

Mutta Saksan muista suurkaupungeista ainakin Münchenillä http://www.mvv-muenchen.de/de/home/f...ise/index.html  (ks kuva!) on vielä vanhat Streifenkartet käytössä. Münchenistä voi ostaa kertalippuja automaatista myös alennuksella jos maksaa jollakin käteiskortilla? (Geldkarte)

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

HS uutisoi aiheesta ilmeisesti huomisen Helsingin kaupunginhallituksen kokouksen esityslistan perusteella.

Näyttäisi kyllä siltä, että toimittaja on vähän sotkenut asioita (ullatus!): Esityslistan lausunnon mukaan 1,65 euron aloitusmaksulla saisi peräti 10 maksutonta kilometriä, jolloin perusmaksulla pääsisi Puotilaan asti, eikä 6 kuten artikkeli sanoo.

Lisäksi esityslistan olennainen sisältö on, että taksa tulisi laskea osamatkojen linnuntie-etäisyyksillä. Kausilipuille myös esitetään kaarivyöhykemallia ja ainakin osittaista irtautumista kuntarajoista: "Esimerkiksi yksi maantieteellisesti laaja kunta on tarvittaessa voitava jakaa useaan maksuvyöhykkeeseen, tai monta pientä kuntaa on voitava liittää yhdeksi suureksi maksuvyöhykkeeksi."

Kertalippuja myös pohditaan ja sitä, että niiden hintaa esityksen mukaan . Ilokseni huomaan, että esityslistassa sanotaan, että "toisaalta voi olla hyväkin suosia kertalipun ostajia päätymään esimerkiksi vyöhykekohtaiseen vuorokausilippuun".

Mutta kyseessä on siis vain lausunto, jossa pohditaan YTV:n esityksen asioita aika laaja-alaisesti eikä varsinaisesti esitetä tiettyä vaihtoehtoa.

Eikö tämä ketju muuten kuuluisi johonkin muualle kuin bussiosastolle? Ja pitäisikö aihe jo muuttaa joksikin muuksi kuin pohdinnaksi?

----------


## Max

Tuo artikkeli karttoineen on myös omiaan herättämään vääriä mielikuvia keskustan ympärille muodostuvasta halvasta vyöhykkeestä, jonka ulkopuolella joutuu maksamaan. Kuitenkin ymmärsin, että tuo 6 (vaiko sitten 10) km lasketaan lähtöpisteestä eikä Rautatientorilta. Toimittajan haastattelemat kadunmiehet tuntuvat ymmärtäneen asian toisin ja toimittajan omatkin lauseet antavat paikoin ymmärtää jotain uuden vyöhykejärjestelmän suuntaista.

----------


## kuukanko

> Toisaalta, miten paljon kannattaa panna aikaa, vaivaa ja rahaa lähes marginaaliseen matkakortin arvolippuostamiseen. Sitä kun on 25 % matkoista 510 % lipputuloista.


Hesarin tämän päivän artikkelista löytyi arvolippujen osuus matkoista Helsingissä: 11%.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hesarin tämän päivän artikkelista löytyi arvolippujen osuus matkoista Helsingissä: 11%.


Joo, tieto on poimittu khs:n esityksestä, jonne se näyttää tulleen HKL:n lausunnosta, johon khs:n esitys suureksi osaksi perustuu. Joko muistan täysin väärin, minulle on puhuttu palturia tai osuus on parin vuoden takaisesta muuttunut. Ellei aikaisemmin sitten ole oltu tarkempia ja kerrottu nimenomaan se osuus arvolippumatkoista, joihin etäisyys ja ulosleimaus vaikuttaa. Sillä sehän vaikuttaa vain niihin matkoihin, jotka ovat pidempiä kuin perushinnalla saatavat kilometrit.

Monimutkaistako? Kyllä, kuten minusta koko khs:n lausunto ja siihen kokouksessa tehdyt muutokset. Parasta niistä on vihreiden aloitteesta mukaan otettu lausuma siitä, että koko kilometritaksan ja uloskirjauksen järkevyyttä pitää vielä tutkia kuin myös monen vyöhykkeen järjestselmää ja arvolippumaksun perustumista siihen.

Kokouksessa esitettiin myös, että Helsingissä eivät lipun hinnat saisi perustua etäisyyteen lainkaan, mutta tätä ei hyväksytty.

No, taksa- ja lippujärjestelmästä ei päätetä vielä tällä lausunnolla, vaan tämä ohjaa YTV/HSL:n jatkotyötä. Lopullisemmat päätökset tehdään vasta joskus.

Viimeisimmän khs:n kokouksen päätöstiedote löytyy osoitteeta http://www.hel2.fi/paatoksenteko/kh-tiedote/index.html Tällä hetkellä siellä on tiedote tästä asiasta, eli näkyvät kokouksessa hyväksyty lausunnon muutokset.

Antero

----------


## ollit

Tällä hetkellä kun itselläni ei ole tarvetta säännöllisesti käyttää joukkoliikennettä, käytän arvolippua, ja tuntuu aika käsittämättömältä, jos sen hintaa tavalla tai toisella hilataan ylöspäin. Esim. seutulippu on jo nykyisellän melko kallis (olkoonkin, että sillä saa 80 min vaihtoaikaa), ja jos lippujen yleinen hintataso vielä nousee, niin kyllä varsinkin lyhyillä sisäisillä matkoilla tulee varmasti käytettyä mielummin omia jalkoja, pyörää tms. Toki jos perusmaksu (esim. 10 kilometrille) saadaan painettua riittävän alas, voisin ehkä käyttää joukkoliikennettä enemmänkin lyhyillä matkoilla.

Luulisi kuitenkin, että YTV:llä olisi intressi pitää myös satunnaiskäyttäjät mukana joukkoliikenteen käyttäjinä. Jos satunnaismatkustamisesta tehdään liian kallista tai matkan hinnan arviointi liian hankalaksi, on myöhemmin vakikäyttäjäksi siirtymisen kynnys varmasti suurempi, jos joukkoliikennettä ei tule käytettyä sen hankaluuden takia.

Mielestäni kaikkein suurin ongelma matkapohjaisessa hinnoittelussa on se, ettei hintaa voi etukäteen tietää. Jos tähän matkapohjaiseen hinnoitteluun joudutaan, tulee Reittioppaan jatkossa kyetä kertomaan mikä on valitun yhteyden kustannus (kuten Matkahuollon aikatauluhaku). Ja tähän on todettava sama kuin ylempänä, eli matka pitää ilman muuta mitata linnuntietä. Ei kai ole matkustajan vika, jos bussi kiertää kaikki mahdolliset koukerot ja linnuntietä 10 km matka venyy 20 kilometriin.

Toisaalta myös lipun leimaaminen bussista poistuttaessa on kyllä aika onneton idea. Jollain insinöörillä/suunnittelijalla on varmaan saanut todella suuren älynväläyksen, kun on sen keksinyt. Monilla runkolinjoilla matka-aika lisääntyisi takuulla roimasti, jos jokainen esim. 10-20 poistuvasta matkustajasta vuoron perään näyttää korttiaan lukijalle.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Mielestäni kaikkein suurin ongelma matkapohjaisessa hinnoittelussa on se, ettei hintaa voi etukäteen tietää.


Miten niin ei pysty tietämään? Kyllä nyt yleensä tietää, minne asti on matkustamassa, ellei sitten ole aivan tolkuttomassa kännissä, jollon ei tiedä paljon muutakaan. Eihän asia nyt ole sen kummosempi kuin MH:n hinnoittelukaan. Sanon kuljettajalle, että "Lohjalle kiitos" niin saan lipun Lohjalle ja maksan kilometrien mukaisen hinnan. Pitää olla oikeasti aika tyhmä, jos ei tiedä että Helsingin keskusta sijaitsee Helsingin keskustassa. Jos tuota kertalippusysteemiä nyt muutetaan niin suoraan vaan kilometripohjaiseksi hinnoittelu malli. Saahan Mh:ltakin kortteja, jonne ladataan matkoja ja sen mukaan sitten matkustetaan. Kirkkonummen systeemi olisi mielestäni aika hyvä myös tänne muualle ytv-alueelle.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Nykyistä kuntien rajojen mukaan määräytyvää hinnoittelujärjestelmää voisi kehittää niin, että kunnan sisäisesten lippujen kelpoisuusaluetta jatkettaisiin kunnan rajojen yli jonkin matkaa ja tällöin esimerkiksi Helsingistä Otaniemeen tai Keilaniemeen pääsisi sisäisen lipun hinnalla. Espoolaisillakin tällöin tulee olla oikeus matkustaa vastaavasti esimerkiksi Keilaniemestä Helsingin sisäisellä lipulla Helsingin suuntaan.   

Ongelmaksi arvolipulla maksaessa muodostuisi rajavyöhykkeellä se, miten ilmoittaa koneelle, kumman kunnan sisäisen lipun haluaa ostaa. Tietenkin oletusarvona voisi olla sen kunnan sisäinen lippu, jonka puolella oleilee ja jollain tavalla täytyisi pystyä ilmaisemaan koneelle sen, että haluaakin sen naapurikunnan sisäisen lipun.

Rajavyöhykkeellä asuville tulisi mahdollisuus valita kumman kunnan sisäisen kausilipun haluavat ottaa riippuen siitä, minne heidän matkansa suuntautuu. Koska sisäisten lippujen kelpoisuusalueet olisivat tässä mallissa osittain päällekkäisiä pitäisi kunnan sisäistä kautta ottaneilla olla oikeus matkustaa  naapurikuntaan rajavyöhykkeen ulkopuolelta rajavyöhykkeen ulkopuolelle maksamalla ylimääräistä vain sisäisen lipun hinnan verran. Tällöin seutulippua tarvitsisivat ne, jotka kulkevat rajavyöhykkeiden ulkopuolella naapurikuntien väliä eivätkä omista jomman kumman kunnan sisäistä kausilippua.

***

Jos kuitenkin halutaan matkapohjainen hinnoittelu arvolipuille, pitäisi lyhyet matkat päästä nykyistä sisäisen lipun hintaa hieman halvemmalla, jotta myös kunnan sisäisiä matkoja tekevälle matkustaminen arvolipulla muuttuisi pelkästään kalliimmaksi. Jos alle kuuden kilometrin matkat maksaisivat arvolla maksettuna euron, niin eilisen päivän Hesarin hinnoitteluesimerkin mukaan Vuosaaren metroasemalta keskustaan matka maksaisi 1,99  2.64  sijaan, mikä olisi huomattavasti inhimillisempi hinta.

Joukkoliikennevälineellä tehtävän matkan pituuden määrittäminen reittiä pitkin olisi ilmeisemmin kuitenkin suhteellisen helppoa. Ei tarvitsi kuin mitata kulkupelin reitillään kulkevaa matkaa matkamittarilla ja suorittaa yksinkertainen vähennyslasku: mittarin lukema poistuessa - mittarin lukema sisään tullessa. Tällöin mitään sijaintitietoja tarvitsisi saada mistään. Metrossa matka tietenkin maksetaan jo ennen metron sisään menemistä, mutta tuonkin voisi tarvittaessa muuttaa ja siirtää matkakortinlukijat metrojen sisään. Tämä lippusysteemi rankaisisi tietenkin niitä, jotka joutuisivat käyttämään kiemurtelevia bussilinjoja, kun suoraan kulkevia ei ole tarjolla. Inhimillisellä hinnoittelulla ei tämäkään olisi niin suuri ongelma. Linnuntietä mitatessa täytyisi tietää matkan aloitus ja lopetuskohdan koordinaatit, jotta veloitettavan matkan pituus saataisiin selville. Ei kai niitä koordinaatteja minnekään pysyvästi tarvitse tallentaa, vaan pelkästään yhden matkan ajaksi, jonka jälkeen niistä ei ole mitään hyötyä.

Kun leimautuu sisään, niin eikö myös tämän ajan voisi tallentaa kortille  ja antaa tietty aikamäärä vaihtoaikaa, jonka sisällä vaihdettaessa ei tarvitsi maksaa perustaksaa uudestaan. Tietenkin voisi varmaan seurata sitä, kuinka monta kilometriä on jäänyt käyttämättä perustaksan oikeuttamasta kilometrimäärästä ja huomioida se seuraavan matkan hinnoittelussa. Tällöin esimerkiksi Aurinkolahdesta liityntäbussiin nousijan leimatessa itsensä sisään matkakorttiin tallentuisi matkan aloitusaika ja matkan pituuden laskemiseksi tarvittavat tiedot. Leimautuessa ulos bussista tehty matka velotettaisiin ja korttiin jäisi tieto jäljellä olevien ilmaisten kilometrien määrästä. Leimautuessaan sisään metrossa jäisi tieto siitä, että matka on aloitettu vaihtoajan sisällä ja leimautuessa ulos ei perittäisi lainkaan perustaksaa ja vähennettäisiin metrolla tehdyn matkan kilometrimäärästä nämä ilmaiset kilometrit ja velotettaisiin vain ylimenevästä osuudesta. Näin vaihdoista ei rangaistaisi lainkaan. Vaihdoista ei todellakaan saa ottaa yhtään ylimääräistä, koska pääkaupunkiseudulla on valittu raskaaseen raideliikenteeseen pohjautuva systeemi, mikä pakottaa vaihtoihin.

----------


## Anttid

Satun olemaan juuri työmatkalla Soulissa Koreassa. Täällä arvokorttihomma (T money) pelaa niin, että perusmaksu on 900 wonia ensimmäisen 10 km alueella. Sitten tulee 100 wonia lisämaksua aina 5 km kohti. Metrossa korttia täytyy vilauttaa sisään ja ulos mentäessä. Bussissa riittää kauemmas kulkevia pikabusseja lukuunottamatta näyttö sisään astuessa. Jos haluaa vaihtaa ilmaiseksi täytyy myös bussista poistuessa näyttää korttia. Tällöin vaihdosta vaikkapa metroon 30 minuutin sisällä ei siis mene uutta 900 wonin perusmaksua. Näyttää silti matkustus sujuvan, vaikka ihmisiä joukkoliikennevälineissä on aika lailla enemmän ja tiheämmin pakattuna kuin Helsingissä. En siis tämän perusteella pitäisi lipun näyttöä poistuttaessa niin järjettömänä ideana kuin jotkut kirjoittajat tuntuvat täällä tekevän. 

Tuo 900 wonia on muuten noin 60 senttiä; kyllä kelpaa ajella metrolla.

----------


## ollit

> *Miten niin ei pysty tietämään? Kyllä nyt yleensä tietää, minne asti on matkustamassa*, ellei sitten ole aivan tolkuttomassa kännissä, jollon ei tiedä paljon muutakaan. Eihän asia nyt ole sen kummosempi kuin MH:n hinnoittelukaan. Sanon kuljettajalle, että "Lohjalle kiitos" niin saan lipun Lohjalle ja maksan kilometrien mukaisen hinnan. Pitää olla oikeasti aika tyhmä, jos ei tiedä että Helsingin keskusta sijaitsee Helsingin keskustassa. Jos tuota kertalippusysteemiä nyt muutetaan niin suoraan vaan kilometripohjaiseksi hinnoittelu malli. Saahan Mh:ltakin kortteja, jonne ladataan matkoja ja sen mukaan sitten matkustetaan. Kirkkonummen systeemi olisi mielestäni aika hyvä myös tänne muualle ytv-alueelle.


Et ilmeisesti ymmärtänyt mitä tuossa edellisessä viestissä kirjoitin. Tuohon känniläisjuttuun en edes viitsi ottaa kantaa, tarinasi menee jo reippaasti riman ali. Ihmettelen muutenkin hieman agressiivista (ja ehkä jopa hieman vihamielistä) tapaasi kommentoida niiden kirjoituksia, jotka ovat eri mieltä kanssasi.

Sitten asiaan.

Tarkoitin sitä, että jos et ulkoa tiedä montako kilometriä kohteeseen X on, et voi siis tietää lipun hintaa etukäteen. Vaikka tietäisin, mihin olen matkalla, en välttämättä tiedä montako kilometriä perille on. Varsinkin jos matkustaa itselleen vieraalle alueelle (Johtopäätös: En voi tietää hintaa etukäteen). Jos kilomertit ovat tiedossa ja yrittää avaushinnan ja kilometrien perusteella päässä hintaa laskeskella, niin ei se kovin kätevältä tunnu. Toki vakiomatkojen hinnat oppii ajan kanssa muistamaan.Tällä hetkellä kun astun vaikkapa bussiin, tiedän sentilleen, paljonko matka maksaa jo silloin, kun vilautan korttia lukijalle.

En missään vaiheessa väittänyt että ongelma olisi se, ettei tietäisi, missä paikat sijaitsevat. Ongelma on se, kuinka paljon niihin on matkaa. Kaukoliikenteessä kilometrimäärä kohteiden A ja B välillä on vakio, mutta lähiliikenteessä on monesti useita vaihtoehtoja sen suhteen, miten reitin valitsee. Tällöin samalla matkalla paikkojen A ja B välillä voi olla suurehkojakin eroja lippujen hinnoissa.

----------


## LateZ

Nykyisen, selkeän systeemin suurin puute on vyöhykerajojen jyrkkyys ja niitten ylittämisen kalleus. Jotenkin luulen, että todennäköisimmin läpi saa menemään järjestelmän, jossa näihin ongelmiin puututaan, mutta kuntien sisäisistä lipuista ei luovuta.

Seutulipun hinnan tulisi olla noin 1,5 kertainen sisäiseen nähden, kolmen vyöhykkeen lipun 2-kertainen. Kertalipuissa tämä tarkoittaisi 2,50-3,50-5,00  hintatasoa. Kuukausilipuissa muutos olisi suurempi. Sopiva taso olisi ehkä vastaavasti 40-60-80 . Vyöhykelisä tulisi palauttaa, se voisi olla maksettavissa vain ladatulla arvolla. Hinta voisi olla noin 2 euroa yhdestä rajan ylityksestä ja 3 kahdesta.

Seutulippujen hintojen alentaminen suhteessa sisäisiin tekisi sen, että vähänkin useammin kuntarajan ylittävän kannattaisi suosiolla ostaa seutu. Nykyään rajan ylittäminen tuplaa vaikkapa työmatkan hinnan ja seutu kannattaa ladata vain, jos varmasti sen tarvitsee. Maltillisempi lisähinta rajan ylittämisestä saisi ihmiset käyttämään joukkoliikennettä joustavammin.

Vyöhykerajat pitäisi myös limittää reilusti. Kustannuksen aisoissa pitämiseksi Helsingin vyöhykkeen ei pahemmin voine antaa kasvaa, mutta Espoon lipun kelpuuttaminen Lauttasaari-Munkkiniemi-Huopalahti -alueelle ja Vantaan lipun kelpoisuus suunnilleen Kehä I:lle asti poistaisi epäoikeudenmukaisuuksia olematta silti kohtuuttoman kallis ratkaisu.

Fiksuja lipputuotteita tulisi olla saatavilla ja niitä voi kehittää siinä rinnalla. Arvolippu voisi muuttua päivälipuksi, kun niitä otetaan tarpeeksi ym. ym.  

Suunnitelmissa on näkynyt muutama ongelma. Ensinnäkin kerta- ja kausilippujen pitäminen yksinkertaisena tarkoittaa sitä, että sisään- ja ulosleimaukset ja matkan pituuteen perustuva hinnoittelu koskisi nykyisen arvolipun käyttäjiä. Yhtä lippulajia koskevat muutokset tuntuvat mielestäni turhanpäiväiseltä puuhastelulta. Toisaalta en jaksa uskoa, että kuntien sisäisistä lipuista ollaan valmiita luopumaan. Kuitenkin kaupungit sijoittelevat palvelunsa miten sattuu, joten niitten ääreen pääseminen samalla hinnalla joka paikasta on perusteltu vaatimus.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Taitaa olla melkein päivän selvää, että sellainen systeemi ei toimi, jossa korttia pitää näyttää toisen kerran kun lähdetään ulos, oli kulkuväline mikä tahansa. Parhaiten ehkä pelittäisi metrossa, ei muuten. Laitteiden hankkiminen tulisi ihan hirvittävän kalliiksi suhteessa saatuun hyötyyn, kun kerta yksinkertaisemman systeeminkin pystyy kehittämään ja sitä yksinkertaisempaa systeemiä halvemmin ylläpitämään. Sitten kun hajoaa ne masiinat siellä Ikaruksen takaosassa niin, möllis möllis vaan..

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Eihän asia nyt ole sen kummosempi kuin MH:n hinnoittelukaan. Sanon kuljettajalle, että "Lohjalle kiitos" niin saan lipun Lohjalle ja maksan kilometrien mukaisen hinnan... Jos tuota kertalippusysteemiä nyt muutetaan niin suoraan vaan kilometripohjaiseksi hinnoittelu malli.


Jaa kilomeetterien mukasev vai?

Joskus vanhoina kulta-aikoina, kun busseissa vielä oli kulkulaitosten ja yleisten töiden ministeriön vahvistama taksa, olivat taksaportaat 2 km välein. Satojen kilometrien matkoilla taksa nousi 5 tai 10 km välein.

Nykyisin puhe kilometripohjaisesta hinnoittelusta on kuitenkin aika harhaa. Jo alkuvaiheessa taksaportaat ovat pitemmät, eikä tarvitse kovinkaan pitkällä kaukomatkalla olla, kun hinta vaihtuu vasta 50 km välein.

Siis kilometritaksaa noudattavassa liikenteessä onkin vaivihkaa liu'uttu vyöhyketariffiin. Sitä paitsi jonkinlainen vyöhykehinnoittelu maalaisbusseilla oli Helsingin keskustassa jo ministeriön taksan aikoihin: landelle lähtiessä hinta halpeni linja-autoasemalta mitatusta vasta Ruskeasuon jälkeen, vaikka linjan toisessa päässä taksaporras oli 2 km.

Nykyisin tuo kilometritaksan keskustavyöhyke on pidentynyt entisestään. Esimerkiksi Tampereelle mennessä vasta Hyvinkäältä pääsee kyytiin halvemmalla kuin Kampista!

----------


## Hartsa

> Magneettinauhat taisivat tulla joukkoliikennelippuihin ennen kuin luottokortteihin, ja ne tekivät mahdolliseksi kaiken sen mikä on YTV-matkakortissakin. Ainoa haitta oli, että lipun luenta edellytti kontaktin. Mutta ylivoimainen etu oli, että magneettinauhalippu oli pahvinpalan hintainen ja soveltui siten myös kertakäyttöön.


Vähän off-topic kysymys mutta voiko magneettinauhalle myös kirjoittaa tietoa eli voiko nauhan tietoja muuttaa sen jälkeen kun kortti on valmistettu?




> Saahan sillä vaihtaa toiseen ratikkaan. Todennäköisesti tosin ratikkalipulla aika harva vaihtaa.


Kuinka pitkä vaihtoaika 0-lipussa on? Alunperin 0-lipulla ei ilmeisesti saanut vaihtaa lainkaan. Minulla on vielä vuonna 2003 hankittu matkakortti jossa lukee "raitiovaunumatka ilman vaihtoa" ja "seutumatka tai vyöhykelisä".

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vähän off-topic kysymys mutta voiko magneettinauhalle myös kirjoittaa tietoa eli voiko nauhan tietoja muuttaa sen jälkeen kun kortti on valmistettu?


Voi ja niin myös tehdään. Magneettinauhalippu mitätöidään tai sen saldoa vähennetään kirjoittamalla nauhalle. Esimerkiksi Pariisissa on metroissa portit. Kun menet sisään, portti kirjoittaa lipulle, ettet enää pääse sillä sisään. Jos yrität ulos liian pitkällä, portti ei aukea. Nauhalla on tieto, että lippusi oli voimassa vain aiemmille asemille.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Voi ja niin myös tehdään. Magneettinauhalippu mitätöidään tai sen saldoa vähennetään kirjoittamalla nauhalle. Esimerkiksi Pariisissa on metroissa portit. Kun menet sisään, portti kirjoittaa lipulle, ettet enää pääse sillä sisään. Jos yrität ulos liian pitkällä, portti ei aukea. Nauhalla on tieto, että lippusi oli voimassa vain aiemmille asemille.


Ei ole mitään estettä etteikö magneettikortille voisi ladata myös arvoa, jota vähennettäisiin samalla periaatteella kuin matkoja. Ja toisaalta arvon lataus voidaan tehdä ihan helposti kirjoittamalla lisää arvoa magneettiraidalle. Esimerkiksi New Yorkin MetroCardia voi ladata automaatissa vaikka luottokortilla.

Magneettiraita on perinteinen ja luotettava tekniikka tällaisiin lipputuotteisiin. Periaatteessa se mahdollistaa lähes kaiken saman kuin sirukortti. Ainoat erot liittyvät muistikapasiteettiin ja tietoturvaan. Magneetiraidalle ei mahdu kuin kohtuullisen niukasti tietoa, mutta se mitä mahtuu on täysin riittävä useimpiin tarkoituksiin, varsinkin kun hinta on naurettavan halpa verrattuna siruihin. Nykyään tosin periaatteessa reaaliaikaisella tietojärjestelmällä voitaisiin paikata tätä puutetta: käytetään magneettiraitaa vain "virtuaalisen" lipun tunnistamiseen ja säilytetään muut lipputiedot tietokannassa, josta ne haetaan reaaliaikaisesti. Tosin lippuporteissa validointiin riittää kyllä ihan hyvin lipulle kirjoitettu tieto onko se voimassa, kuinka pitkään ja/tai mikä on saldo.

Tietoturvaongelma taas liittyy siihen, että magneettiraita on helppo lukea koti-PC:llä ja siihen liitetyllä magneettiraitalukijalla, joita saa halvalla standarditavarana kaupasta. Samoin vanhat tiedot voi päällekirjoittaa omilla tiedoilla eli väärentää itselleen lisää matkoja tai arvoa. (Samasta tietoturvasyystä luottokorteissa on siirrytty siruihin.) Väärinkäyttöä voitaneen tosin estää erilaisin keinoin kuten vaikkapa seuraamalla niiden käyttöä, saldoja ja latauskertoja keskitetyn tietokannan avulla. Jos yhtäkkiä jonkin kortin saldo heilahtaa ylöspäin ilman että siihen liittyvää lataustapahtumaa löytyy kannasta, niin silloin systeemi voisi blokata lipun sulkulistan avulla niin, että seuraavalla kerralla lippuportti ei päästäkään läpi vaan vilkuttaa punaista valoa, ja vartija korjaa huijarin talteen. Tämäkään ei vaadi täysin reaaliaikaista yhteyttä vaan riittää, että tietoja kerätään porteista ja lipunmyyntijärjestelmästä säännöllisesti ja päivitetty sulkulista siirretään portteihin eräajona vaikkapa kerran päivässä. Tällainen turvaamisen taso olisi aivan riittävä ajatellen joukkoliikenteen rahastuksen toimivuutta eikä pankkikorttitasoista turvallisuutta tarvita oikeasti juuri mihinkään.

Toinen turvaamistapa voisi olla se, että lipun fyysinen koko voisi olla eri kuin ne joilla yleisimmät kaupasta saatavat luku-/kirjoituslaitteet toimivat. Luottokorttikokoisia magneettiraitakortteja on helppo lukea ja kirjoittaa. Sen sijaan en tiedä onko niin helppo löytää laitteita joilla kotikonstein luetaan ja kirjoitetaan esim. pariisilaisia pienikokoisia lippuja.

Mitä magneettikorttijärjestelmien mekaaniseen luotettavuuteen tulee, niin tässäkin on kahta eri ratkaisua. Pariisissa, Lontoossa ja monessa muussa paikassa lippuportti imaisee lipun sisään, tekee luku- ja kirjoitustoimet ja sylkäisee sen toisesta aukosta ulos. Tämä takaa häiriöttömän luku-/kirjoitustapahtuman mutta veikkaisin että on altis toimintahäiriöille, varsinkin jos aukosta syötetään sisään jotain ihan muuta. New Yorkissa taas lukulaite on teräskuoressa olevaan uraan asennettu luku-/kirjoituspää, josta lippu vetäistään läpi napakalla ranneliikkeellä. Ensimmäisellä kerralla saattaa olla että liike ei ole riittävän tasainen vaan täytyy yrittää uudestaan, mutta oikean liikkeen oppii hyvin nopeasti. Lienee kuitenkin aika varmaa että tällainen lukusysteemi on mekaanisesti hyvin luotettava, kun siinä ei ole liikkuvia osia, kuten moottoreita ja rullia, vaan ihminen vetää itse lipun lukupään ohi lihasvoimalla. Veikkaisin että jos tällainen kestää miljoonien matkustajien käytössä New Yorkissa, missä talvella voi olla kostean jäätävää, niin kyllä sen pitäisi toimia myös Suomen talvessa ulkonakin. Enkä usko että pelkkä lukupää teräskuoren sisällä on yhtä kallis kuin monimutkaisempi lippuportti, joka moottoroidusti kuljettaa lipun lukupään ohi.

Henkilökohtaisesti en oikein koskaan ymmärtänyt, miksi Suomessa päädyttiin joukkoliikenteessä kalliisiin sirukortteihin, kun kaiken saman voi tehdä magneettiraidalla aivan riittävän hyvin.

----------


## teme

> Nykyään tosin periaatteessa reaaliaikaisella tietojärjestelmällä voitaisiin paikata tätä puutetta: käytetään magneettiraitaa vain "virtuaalisen" lipun tunnistamiseen ja säilytetään muut lipputiedot tietokannassa, josta ne haetaan reaaliaikaisesti


Niinpä. Näin esimerkiksi kulunvalvontajärjestelmät toimivat. Tai pankkikortit. En edellenkään ihan oikeasti ymmärrä miksi tämä ei YTV:lle kelpaa. Jos data on tietokannasta saatavissa, niin se kortti kädessä ei ole mitään muuta kuin henkilötunniste. Ylipäänsä kuvittelisin että maailma menee siihen suuntaan että on henkilökohtainen tunnistin (esim. pankkikortti) ja eri sovellusten tietojenkäsitelly tapahtuu keskitetysti, eikä niin että jokaisella on repullinen kortteja joihin tallennetaan jotain.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En edellenkään ihan oikeasti ymmärrä miksi tämä ei YTV:lle kelpaa. Jos data on tietokannasta saatavissa, niin se kortti kädessä ei ole mitään muuta kuin henkilötunniste. Ylipäänsä kuvittelisin että maailma menee siihen suuntaan että on henkilökohtainen tunnistin (esim. pankkikortti) ja eri sovellusten tietojenkäsitelly tapahtuu keskitetysti, eikä niin että jokaisella on repullinen kortteja joihin tallennetaan jotain.


Itse asiassa se periaate, että data on tietokannassa johtaa siihen, ettei mitään erillistä matkakorttia tarvita. Mikä hyvänsä kortti, jolla sen kantaja tunnistetaan, riittää (tai siis kortin laillinen omistaja, voihan sitä varaskin kantaa).

YTV:n tapauksessa tämä ei suoraan toimi siksi, että kulkuvälineet eivät ole jatkuvassa yhteydessä tietokantaan. Pankkiautomaatilla tai kaupan kassalla on aikaa, joukkoliikenteessä ei. Rekisteröinnille on aikaa mieluiten vain sekunti, joskaan tällä hetkellä ei taideta siihen päästä.

Mutta. Mahtaako nykyisellä tietotekniikalla olla konsti tai mikään, että vaunulla on koko asiakastietokanta muistissaan ja öisin se vain päivittää vaunun tietokantaan emotietokannan muutokset ja pelaa sillä seuraavan päivän. Oikein hoidetulla indeksoinnilla tietokantakysely ja mahdollinen datan muuttamien käyvät vaunussa alle sekunnissa. Siihen tarpeeseen, että kortti siirtyy vaunusta toiseen mutta vaunun tietokannan rekordit eivät, tarvitaan mahdollisuus tallentaa muutos kortille niin, että kortti päivittää seuraavan vaunun mukana olevan tietokannan. Ja yöllä sitten taas ydintietokanta palvelimella päivitetään vaunujen tietokantamuutoksilla ja kääntäen ja taas mennään seuraavassa aamussa.

Toimii tämä sitten sirulla tai magneettiraidalla, aina löytyy ihmemies, joka rakentaa laitteen ja huijaa. Kokonaan ilman korttia matkustaminen säilynee kuitenkin olennaisesti suurempana hävikkinä, joten turvatason investoinnin ja saavutettavien hyötyjen pohdinta on paikallaan.

Sirun etu magneettiraitaan on siinä, että systeemi on ilman mekaanisia osia ja liikettä. Nykyinen toimintasäde on kuitenkin kelvoton ja kortti on hidas. Maailmalla käyttämäni magneettiraitaliput sisään imevät systeemit ovat olleet ylivoimaisesti nopeimmat validointijärjestelmät. Aina on lippu ollut odottamassa ennen kuin lipun omistaja on kerennyt sitä ottamaan.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta. Mahtaako nykyisellä tietotekniikalla olla konsti tai mikään, että vaunulla on koko asiakastietokanta muistissaan ja öisin se vain päivittää vaunun tietokantaan emotietokannan muutokset ja pelaa sillä seuraavan päivän. Oikein hoidetulla indeksoinnilla tietokantakysely ja mahdollinen datan muuttamien käyvät vaunussa alle sekunnissa. Siihen tarpeeseen, että kortti siirtyy vaunusta toiseen mutta vaunun tietokannan rekordit eivät, tarvitaan mahdollisuus tallentaa muutos kortille niin, että kortti päivittää seuraavan vaunun mukana olevan tietokannan. Ja yöllä sitten taas ydintietokanta palvelimella päivitetään vaunujen tietokantamuutoksilla ja kääntäen ja taas mennään seuraavassa aamussa.
> 
> Toimii tämä sitten sirulla tai magneettiraidalla, aina löytyy ihmemies, joka rakentaa laitteen ja huijaa. Kokonaan ilman korttia matkustaminen säilynee kuitenkin olennaisesti suurempana hävikkinä, joten turvatason investoinnin ja saavutettavien hyötyjen pohdinta on paikallaan.


Mulla on sellainen  käsitys että nykyistä matkakorttijärjestelmää luotaessa pyrittiin aluksi johonkin tällaiseen. Vai oliko se vain niin että jos jokin kortti on esim lukittu, niin siitä on tieto lukijalaitteessa? 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Itse asiassa se periaate, että data on tietokannassa johtaa siihen, ettei mitään erillistä matkakorttia tarvita. Mikä hyvänsä kortti, jolla sen kantaja tunnistetaan, riittää (tai siis kortin laillinen omistaja, voihan sitä varaskin kantaa).


Itse asiassa sanoisin, ettei monessa tapauksessa ole niinkään tärkeää tai toivottavaakaan edes tunnistaa kortin haltijaa. Tietenkin jos lippujärjestelmässä on etuja joita myönnetään vain lipun omistajalle perustuen tämän henkilökohtaisiin ominaisuuksiin (koululaisalennus, eläkeläisalennus, halvemmat liput asuinpaikan perusteella tms.) niin silloin tunnistus on tärkeää. Muissa tapauksissa se oikeastaan loukkaa yksilönsuojaa.

Periaatteessa minulla täytyy olla halutessani oikeus matkustaa joukkoliikenteessä anonyymisti, ilman että kukaan tai mikään taho pystyy edes teoriassa seuraamaan tekemiäni joukkoliikennematkoja leimausten perusteella. Vanhat pahvikortit täyttivät tämän ehdon, samoin täyttävät perinteiset magneettiraitakortit, mutta älykortit pääosin eivät, eivätkä sellaiset kehittyneemmät järjestelmät jotka perustuvat henkilön tunnistukseen ja tämän matkustusoikeuden tarkistukseen.

Oikeasti olennaista ei ole henkilön identiteetti vaan sen varmistaminen, että joukkoliikennematkan mahdollistavan lipun validoinnin taustalla on katkeamaton ja riittävästi varmennettu ketju jolla todetaan että maksutapahtuma on oikeasti tapahtunut ja raha vaihtanut omistajaa. Siis ettei joku vaan väärennä kortilleen lisää matkoja maksamatta mitään.

Tämän vuoksi ei ole toivottavaa, että joukkoliikennematkoja ladattaisiin tietojärjestelmään esim. henkilötodistusta vastaan. Sen sijaan liikennepalvelun myyjän pitäisi antaa minulle anonyymi tunniste (vai miten token kääntyisi suomeksi?), joka olisi periaatteessa anonyymi / satunnaisesti numeroitu matkatili tietojärjestelmässä ja/tai kortilla (joko sirulla tai magneettiraidalla).

Käytännössä kyseessä voisi olla vaikka pahviläpyskä magneettiraidalla. Tällä läpyskällä olisi uniikki sarjanumero, mutta se ei kytkeytyisi henkilökohtaiseen identiteettiini millään tavalla. Kun lataisin kortille matkoja, niin ne kirjoitettaisiin magneettiraidalle ja samalla tietojärjestelmään. Kun käytän matkoja, tapahtuisi sama mutta saldoa vähentäen. Tietojärjestelmä seuraisi joko reaaliajassa tai viivästetysti (perustuen eräajopohjaisiin sulkulistoihin), että kortin saldo ja tapahtumat kulkevat käsi kädessä. Siinä mielessä lippu eläisi pääosin "virtuaalisesti" tietojärjestelmässä ja minulla olisi pelkkä identifiointiläpyskä kädessäni. Se vaan ei identifioisi minua henkilönä vaan pelkästään kytkisi tämän tunnisteen niihin maksutapahtumiin, jotka legitimoivat matkustusoikeuden.

Kuulostaa ehkä monimutkaiselta, mutta ei ole sitä. Kysymys on vaan siitä, miten legitiimiä on kytkeä matkustusoikeuden varmistaminen matkustajan henkilöön. Mielestäni se ei ole riittävän perusteltua, jotta yksityisyyden suojaa voidaan näin loukata, kun kerran järjestelmä voidaan helposti rakentaa sellaiseksi että loukkaaminen ei ole tarpeen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Periaatteessa minulla täytyy olla halutessani oikeus matkustaa joukkoliikenteessä anonyymisti, ilman että kukaan tai mikään taho pystyy edes teoriassa seuraamaan tekemiäni joukkoliikennematkoja leimausten perusteella.


Nykyinen YTV:n matkakorttijärjestelmä on koko sen olemassaolon aikana rikkonut ihmisten oikeuksia matkustaa anonyymisti. Jos sinulla on ns henkilökohtainen kortti, niin isoveli tietää kaikista sillä tehdyistä  matkoistasi jos olet näyttänyt korttia lukijalle. Matkakorttitietoja käytettiin hyväksi mm kun selvitettiin ns Myyrmannin pommiräjähdyksen aiheuttajan liikkeitä räjähdyspäivänä ja selvityksiä ja johtopäätöksiä sai lukea monissa lehdissä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Matkakorttitietoja käytettiin hyväksi mm kun selvitettiin ns Myyrmannin pommiräjähdyksen aiheuttajan liikkeitä räjähdyspäivänä ja selvityksiä ja johtopäätöksiä sai lukea monissa lehdissä.


Täytyy todeta, että tässä tapauksessa seurattavuudesta oli hyötyä, mutta periaatteessa se ei ole mielestäni hyväksyttävää. Vaakakupissa ovat toisaalta tietyt hyödyt ja toisaalta yksityisyydensuoja.

----------


## teme

> Nykyinen YTV:n matkakorttijärjestelmä on koko sen olemassaolon aikana rikkonut ihmisten oikeuksia matkustaa anonyymisti. Jos sinulla on ns henkilökohtainen kortti, niin isoveli tietää kaikista sillä tehdyistä  matkoistasi jos olet näyttänyt korttia lukijalle. Matkakorttitietoja käytettiin hyväksi mm kun selvitettiin ns Myyrmannin pommiräjähdyksen aiheuttajan liikkeitä räjähdyspäivänä ja selvityksiä ja johtopäätöksiä sai lukea monissa lehdissä.


Varsinainen (ja amatöörimäinen) virhe tehtiin siinä että käytettiin sotua tunnuksena. Mikään ei estä käyttämästä tunnistetta joka ei ole yhdistettävissä matkustajaan lainkaan, tai niin että tunnisteiden ja henkilöllisyyden yhdistävä tieto on tarkoin suojattu.

----------


## moxu

Mutta pitääkö sellaisella matkustajalla, joka hankkii matkakortin, olla oikeus anonyymisti reissaamiseen? Eikö lipun edullisuuden yksi tae ole nimenomaan se, että sillä matkustaa vain se asiakas, joka sen on maksanutkin..? Eli se on vähän samaan tapaan toimiva, kuin kirjastokortti, asiakas on vastuussa omalta osaltaan siitä, mitä on tekemässä.

Mitä tähän tariffijärjestelmän uudistamiseen tulee, on olemassa vain yksi hyvä malli. Se, että tunnin lippu maksaa yhden euron, vuorokauden lippu kaksi ja kolmen vuorokauden viisi. Siinäpä sitten kruisaillaan. Nuo hinnat eivät muuten ole niin korkeita, että niistä tarvitsisi antaa alennuksia kenellekään, korkeintaan täysin ilmaiset matkat lapsille sekä niille aikuisille, joille fatta moisen oikeuden myöntää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta pitääkö sellaisella matkustajalla, joka hankkii matkakortin, olla oikeus anonyymisti reissaamiseen? Eikö lipun edullisuuden yksi tae ole nimenomaan se, että sillä matkustaa vain se asiakas, joka sen on maksanutkin..?


Tällä hetkellä on henkilökohtainen ja haltijakohtainen lippu. Henkilökohtainen on halvempi. Sillähän ei ehdi tehdä niin paljon matkoja kuin haltijakohtaisella. Mutta henkilökohtainen ei tietenkään voi olla anonyymi, koska silloin se muuttuu haltijakohtaiseksi.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

HS: Arvolippujen kilometripohjainen hinnoittelu ajautui vastatuuleen

Yllättävän moni asia tuntuu saaneen järjellisen käänteen HSL:n myötä. Nyt vihdoin tämäkin.

"Helsingin seudun liikenne (HSL) harkitsee luopuvansa kiistellystä aikeestaan muuttaa arvolippujen hinnoittelu kilometripohjaiseksi pääkaupunkiseudulla. Syynä ovat kasvaneet epäilyt siitä, että liian monimutkaiseksi osoittautuvaa järjestelmää käyttäisi suhteellisen harva joukkoliikenteen asiakas. Käänne tapahtui HSL:n hallituksen iltakoulussa viime vuoden lopulla. Tuolloin vyöhykepohjainen hinnoittelumalli päätettiin nostaa mukaan valmisteluun kilometripohjaisen rinnalle."

Viestiketjun nimestä alkaa jo löytyä historian havinaa... Ehdotan jälleen: "HSL-alueen tariffiuudistus" ja osastoksi joku muu kuin bussiliikenne. Tulee se tariffi metroihin, ratikoihin ja lähijuniinkin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:07 ----------

Ai niin, ja muistutan jälleen omasta mielipiteestäni: Lontoosta löytyy molemmat hyvin toimivat mallit, jotka ovat yksinkertaisia ja kannustavia: maksukattojärjestelmä matkakorteille ja kohtuuhintaiset päiväliput kertalipun korvaajina.

----------


## 339-DF

HS tietää kertoa, että HSL pysyy taksa- ja lippujärjestelmässä vyöhykemallissa ja siten luopuu vaihtoehdosta, jossa arvolipun hinta määräytyy matkan pituuden mukaan. Asiasta päätti HSL:n hallitus tiistaina. Kaikkien päälippulajien eli kausi-, arvo- ja kertalippujen hinnoittelu perustuu vyöhykkeisiin. Kausilippu kuitenkin kelpaa jatkossa osamaksuksi lipun kelpoisuusalueen ulkopuolelle ulottuvilla matkoilla. Lisähinta maksetaan kortin arvolla.

Mukava kuulla, että järki voittaa. Vyöhykelisälipun palauttaminen on myös positiivinen asia.

----------


## Max

> Mukava kuulla, että järki voittaa. Vyöhykelisälipun palauttaminen on myös positiivinen asia.


Vielä kun se vyöhykejärjestelmä muutettaisiin järkevämmäksi mm. tässä ketjussa esitetyn mallin mukaan, niin näyttäisi jo tosi hyvältä  :Smile:

----------


## aki

Koska käyn tällä hetkellä Hesan puolella suhteellisen harvoin, ehkä 1-2 kertaa viikossa, olen ladannut matkakortilleni kalliin seudun sijasta Vantaan sisäistä kautta, kun käyn Helsingissä niin yleensä menen bussilla Pähkinärinteestä Myyrmäen asemalle josta vaihdan junaan ja heti Malminkartanon kohdalla leimaan kortiltani Hki:n sisäisen arvolipun joka on puolet halvempi kuin seutulippu. Takaisin kotiin matkustaessani käytän yleensä bussia 363 jossa leimaan Hki:n arvolipun joka on voimassa Vanhan Hämeenkyläntien pysäkille asti, loppumatkan eli neljä pysäkinväliä ajan sitten Vantaan sisäisellä kaudella. Tällainen menettelyhän ei siis vielä ole sallittua mutta uuden tariffijärjestelmän myötä tästä tulee mahdollista, uudesta "osa matkasta arvolla" systeemistä hyötyy varsinkin ne ihmiset jotka ylittävät kuntarajat satunnaisesti, ne jotka käyvät esim. toisen kunnan puolella päivittäin töissä, seutulippu on edelleen paras vaihtoehto.

----------


## Jufo

> Koska käyn tällä hetkellä Hesan puolella suhteellisen harvoin, ehkä 1-2 kertaa viikossa, olen ladannut matkakortilleni kalliin seudun sijasta Vantaan sisäistä kautta, kun käyn Helsingissä niin yleensä menen bussilla Pähkinärinteestä Myyrmäen asemalle josta vaihdan junaan ja heti Malminkartanon kohdalla leimaan kortiltani Hki:n sisäisen arvolipun joka on puolet halvempi kuin seutulippu. Takaisin kotiin matkustaessani käytän yleensä bussia 363 jossa leimaan Hki:n arvolipun joka on voimassa Vanhan Hämeenkyläntien pysäkille asti, loppumatkan eli neljä pysäkinväliä ajan sitten Vantaan sisäisellä kaudella. Tällainen menettelyhän ei siis vielä ole sallittua mutta uuden tariffijärjestelmän myötä tästä tulee mahdollista, uudesta "osa matkasta arvolla" systeemistä hyötyy varsinkin ne ihmiset jotka ylittävät kuntarajat satunnaisesti, ne jotka käyvät esim. toisen kunnan puolella päivittäin töissä, seutulippu on edelleen paras vaihtoehto.


Tuollainen matkustus ei ole sallittua, koska sinulla ei ole voimassaolevaa lippua Myyrmäen ja Malminkartanon välillä, ja voit saada tarkastusmaksun. Myös linjan 363 kuljettaja voi poistaa sinut bussista Helsingin puolella viimeisellä pysäkillä, jos hän muistaa että ostit Hgin sisäisen arvolipun. Näin ei ole ilmeisesti kuitenkaan käynyt?

----------


## aki

> Tuollainen matkustus ei ole sallittua, koska sinulla ei ole voimassaolevaa lippua Myyrmäen ja Malminkartanon välillä, ja voit saada tarkastusmaksun. Myös linjan 363 kuljettaja voi poistaa sinut bussista Helsingin puolella viimeisellä pysäkillä, jos hän muistaa että ostit Hgin sisäisen arvolipun. Näin ei ole ilmeisesti kuitenkaan käynyt?


Eipä ole ei, enkä varmaankaan ole ainoa joka kulkee näitä rajamatkoja Helsingin sisäisellä lipulla ja on totta että tarkastusmaksu voi napsahtaa jos huono tuuri käy! Tosiasia on ettei bussinkuljettaja voi millään muistaa kuka matkustaja on valinnut sisäisen tai seutumatkan, on jokaisen omalla vastuulla huolehtia voimassaolevasta matkalipusta! Kuinkas sitten tällainen esimerkki, tänään matkustin Mankkaalta kehä I:n varrelta, Turvesuontien pysäkiltä linjalla 510 Koivuvaaraan, leimasin Espoon sisäisen arvon jolla pääsee Hämevaaraan Viikatetien pysäkille asti, Viikatetien pysäkkihän on jo Vantaan puolella mutta koska se on myös linjojen e22 ja e52 päätepysäkki niin oletan että Espoon sisäinen lippu kyseiselle pysäkille asti käy? Jatkoin sitten samalla bussilla Koivuvaaraan Vantaan sisäisellä kaudella, periaatteessa tuolla matkalla matkustusoikeuteni ei katkea missään vaiheessa koska Espoon sisäinen lippu on voimassa samalle pysäkille jolta Vantaan sisäinen alkaa vai olenko väärässä?

----------


## TL

> Eipä ole ei, enkä varmaankaan ole ainoa joka kulkee näitä rajamatkoja


Olet aivan oikeassa, mutta jos olet joukkoliikenne-harrastajana keskustelemassa, luulisi olevan perillä matkustamiseen tarvittavista lipuista, eikä ainakaan mainostaisi toimintaansa. No, järjestelmä mahdollistaa tämän toiminnan, matkalipuntarkastajien pitäisi työvuoronsa sahata vain näitä rajan ylityksiä esim. Jokerilla, niin saisivat sakotettavaa. :Idea: 

Periaatehan on, että sisäisellä lipulla saa matkustaa kaupungin viimeiselle pysäkille ja sitten olisi käveltävä rajan yli pysäkin väli. Tämä on aika haastavaa esimerkiksi Lahdenväylän linjoilla.

Aikojen kuluessa tulee mieleen pari tapausta: 

741:n mennessä suoraan Kehää Lahdenväylälle oletettavasti ulkopaikkakuntalainen (oli matkalaukkua) vanhempi rouva osti kertalipun Hakunilassa. En tiedä mitä lippua oli kuljettajalta pyytänyt, mutta nykyäänhän vaikka viiden euron setelillä maksettaessa kuljettajan tulisi varmistaa mitä asiakas haluaa. Viimeisellä Vantaan pysäkillä kuljettaja pysäytti, ja huusi, että kun ostitte Vantaan sisäisen lipun, niin pitäisi jäädä pois. Joutui siis ostamaan vielä seutulipun.

530:llä Jupperissa ensimmäisellä Espoon pysäkillä pois jäävää matkustajaa kuljettaja pyysi poistumaan etuovesta ja näyttämään korttia.

v62 ja v56:lla voi matkustaa Mellunmäestä Jakomäen kahdelle pysäkille Helsingin sisäisellä lipulla. Pari pysäkkiä Mellunmäestä lähdön jälkeen matkustaja painoi pysäytystä ja oli mielestäni valmiina poistumaan. Kyseisellä pysäkillä tuli vain uusia matkustajia, joten kuljettaja ei avannut takaovia. Matkustaja siirtyi eteen, enkä kuullut käytiinkö jotain keskustelua, mutta matkustaja istui edessä ja jäi pois ensimmäisellä Jakomäen pysäkillä. Mahdollisesti matkustaja oli ostanut kertalipun tai kuljettaja oli pannut merkille että H:gin sisäinen lippu oli piipannut kortinlukijassa.

----------


## LateZ

Itse kerran Jakomäessä menin heittämään ulos Helsingin sisäisellä matkalipulla matkustanutta matkustajaa, joka sattui tällä kertaa olemaan kuuro ja homma meni siis aika säädöksi lopulta pysäkillä. Hänelläpä oli seutulippu joka oli ostettu ilmeisesti metroaseman automaatista ja siinä oli hkl-nuolilogo seutulogon sijaan. Tämän jälkeen totesin, että jos tilaaja hoitaa homman näin hienosti, antaa olla. En ala jokaista lippua suurennuslasin kanssa lukemaan ja kyytiini pääsee muitta mutkitta nykyään esim. Alepan kassakuitilla. Ei kiinnosta kun  ei anneta työkaluja siihen, että kiinnostaisi.

----------


## Koala

> Ei kiinnosta kun  ei anneta työkaluja siihen, että kiinnostaisi.


Itse olen aina miettinyt miten kuljettajat voivat noita paperilippuja kunnolla kontrolloida, tarkistaa päivän, kellonajan (mitäs se kello nyt olikaan, onko tuo vielä minuutin voimassa vai minuutti sitten vanhentunut?) onko se sisäinen vai seutu, mikä seutu, vuorokausilippu vai eilinen lippu... Tämä pitäisi kaikki todeta puolen sekunnin vilauksessa. Ei onnistu. Parasta olisi jos lipun alalaitaan printattaisiin viivakoodi ja matkakortinlukija lukisi näitä viivakoodeja tai jokin muu vastaava systeemi.

Ei ole yksi kerta kun bussiin ei ole meinannut päästä kun lippu on vanhentunut tunti sitten... No ei ole vanhentunut kun huomenna vasta  :Wink:  (vuorokausilippu).

----------


## Matkalainen

> Kuinkas sitten tällainen esimerkki, tänään matkustin Mankkaalta kehä I:n varrelta, Turvesuontien pysäkiltä linjalla 510 Koivuvaaraan, leimasin Espoon sisäisen arvon jolla pääsee Hämevaaraan Viikatetien pysäkille asti, Viikatetien pysäkkihän on jo Vantaan puolella mutta koska se on myös linjojen e22 ja e52 päätepysäkki niin oletan että Espoon sisäinen lippu kyseiselle pysäkille asti käy? Jatkoin sitten samalla bussilla Koivuvaaraan Vantaan sisäisellä kaudella, periaatteessa tuolla matkalla matkustusoikeuteni ei katkea missään vaiheessa koska Espoon sisäinen lippu on voimassa samalle pysäkille jolta Vantaan sisäinen alkaa vai olenko väärässä?


Eipä käynyt ainakaan viimeksi kun 510:llä tuosta kohtaa matkustin - tästä tosin alkaa olemaan jo yli vuosi aikaa. Käsittääkseni myös e22:lla ja e52:lla vaaditaan viimeiselle pysäkinvälille seutulippu.

Joitakin vuosia sitten oli esimerkiksi Turuntiellä parin pysäkin mittainen ylimenoalue, joka koski myös Mäkkylän seisaketta. Tuolloin olisi ollut mahdollista matkustaa kahdella sisäisellä lipulla, mutta tarkasti sääntöjä noudattaakseen olisi ehkä pitänyt hypätä pysäkillä kulkuneuvosta ulos ja välittömästi takaisin sisään.

----------


## kivisuo

Aikoinaan kun Helsingin sisäisessä liikenteessä oli vyöhyketariffi, jokaisella vyöhykerajalla oli ylimenoalue joka kuului kumpaankin vyöhykkeeseen. Ja vyöhykkeet oli selkeästi merkitty sekä reittikarttaan että jokaiseen pysäkkitolppaan.

----------


## Tuomas

> Viikatetien pysäkkihän on jo Vantaan puolella mutta koska se on myös linjojen e22 ja e52 päätepysäkki niin oletan että Espoon sisäinen lippu kyseiselle pysäkille asti käy?


Ei käy.

YTV:n palvelu- ja myyntiohje, luku 1.2: "Matkalippujen kelpoisuus ja matkojen hinnoittelu perustuvat vyöhykkeisiin, jotka määräytyvät kuntarajojen mukaan."

Sillä, että joku kuntarajan ylittävä linja on määritelty Espoon sisäiseksi, ei ole vaikutusta lippujen kelpoisuuteen.




> Jatkoin sitten samalla bussilla Koivuvaaraan Vantaan sisäisellä kaudella, periaatteessa tuolla matkalla matkustusoikeuteni ei katkea missään vaiheessa koska Espoon sisäinen lippu on voimassa samalle pysäkille jolta Vantaan sisäinen alkaa vai olenko väärässä?


Jos jossakin olisi tilanne, että pysäkki kuuluisi kahdelle eri vyöhykkeelle, ei siltikään kaksi sisäistä lippua kelpaisi matkan maksuksi. Tämäkin kerrotaan Palvelu- ja myyntiohjeen samassa luvussa.

Täytyy sanoa, että tarkistin asian vuoden 2008 oppaasta, koska vuoden 2009 opas on rahastuslaukussa, joka on tällä hetkellä työpaikalla. En kylläkään usko, että asia olisi sillä välillä muuttunut.

Onko HSL julkaissut vuodelle 2010 vastaavaa opasta, tai edes tietoa, että 2009 kirjasen tietoja voi soveltaa jatkossakin? Ainakaan omasta firmastani en ole sellaista saanut tai löytänyt.

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko HSL julkaissut vuodelle 2010 vastaavaa opasta, tai edes tietoa, että 2009 kirjasen tietoja voi soveltaa jatkossakin?


Kyllä on, kirjanen on nimeltään HSL:n palvelu- ja myyntiopas 2010.

----------


## Tuomas

> Kyllä on, kirjanen on nimeltään HSL:n palvelu- ja myyntiopas 2010.


Jep, oli näköjään saatu jo meidänkin työpaikan hyllyyn näin hieman jälkijunassa...

Itse asia ei siinäkään ollut muuttunut, eli jos e22:lla tai e52:lla Vantaan puolen pysäkille halajaa, on seutulippu oltava.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Oliko HSL jo tehnyt jonkin päätöksen siitä, millaista tariffijärjestelmää nyt ollaan rakentamassa? Itseltäni on mennyt tämän seuraaminen vähän ohi viime aikoina.

HSL:n hallituksen 26.10 kokouksen esityslistalta löytyy kohta "LIPPU- JA INFORMAATIOJÄRJESTELMÄ 2014 VAIHEEN 2 HANKINTA ", mutta kaikki aineisto on salaista tarkemmin määrittelemättömin syin, joten tuosta ei oikein saa selvää, missä kohti asia etenee.

On melko huolestuttavaa, jos asiasta tehtävät päätökset tapahtuvat salattuina, oli salaamisen syy sitten mikä tahansa. Mutta päätetäänkö tässä itse asiassa mitään erityistä, vai jonkin kilpailutuksen tuloksia jo tehtyihin päätöskiin liittyvissä hankinnoissa?

----------


## Samppa

> Oliko HSL jo tehnyt jonkin päätöksen siitä, millaista tariffijärjestelmää nyt ollaan rakentamassa? Itseltäni on mennyt tämän seuraaminen vähän ohi viime aikoina.


Lopullisia päätöksiä ei ole tehty. Nyt ollaan luopumassa ajatuksesta, että matkan hinta perustuisi matkan pituuteen linnuntietä mitattuna. http://www.hsl.fi/FI/mikaonhsl/julka...tti_4_2008.pdf

Tällä hetkellä mietitään vyöhykkeisiin perustuvaa hinnoittelua. Vaihtoehtoina ovat kuntarajoihin perustuvat vyöhykkeet tai "harpilla" piirretyt vyöhykkeet.




> HSL:n hallituksen 26.10 kokouksen esityslistalta löytyy kohta "LIPPU- JA INFORMAATIOJÄRJESTELMÄ 2014 VAIHEEN 2 HANKINTA ", mutta kaikki aineisto on salaista tarkemmin määrittelemättömin syin, joten tuosta ei oikein saa selvää, missä kohti asia etenee.


http://www.hsl.fi/FI/suunnittelu/LIJ...t/default.aspx
Tuolta selvinnee, että kyseessä on järjestelmän toimittajan kilpailutus.
Sen jälkeen päästään tarkemmin miettimään, minkälaisia toimintoja uuteen lippujärjestelmään hankitaan.

Esim. tunnistaako kortinlukija kännykkälipun, voiko matkan maksaa pankki/luottokortilla ilman pin-koodia tai voidaanko ehkä kännyköiden sirukorttiominaisuuksia hyödyntää matkan maksamisessa jne.?

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Lopullisia päätöksiä ei ole tehty. Nyt ollaan luopumassa ajatuksesta, että matkan hinta perustuisi matkan pituuteen linnuntietä mitattuna.


Kiitos selityksestä.

----------


## ultrix

> Esim. tunnistaako kortinlukija kännykkälipun, [...] kännyköiden sirukorttiominaisuuksia hyödyntää matkan maksamisessa jne.?


Eikös ole olemassa peräti yksi matkapuhelinmalli (neljän vuoden takaa), jossa on RFID/NFC-tuki? Siis tämä: http://www.nokia.fi/tuotteet/kaikki-...nokia-6131-nfc

Ei tuu menestyyn, ei ennen kuin mainstream- ja huippumalleissa (iPhone) löytyy tuo kuriositeetti vakiona. Nythän jos haluaa kaikki jännät noksulan keksinnöt, pitää omistaa tuon 6131 NFC:n lisäksi joku muutamasta UMA:a tukevista kapuloista ja vielä yksi  taas muutamasta harvasta vehkeestä mobiilitelkkaria varten. Ja yksikään noista ei ole sitten mihinkään muuhun (paitsi toki puheluihin ja tekstareihin) hyvä laite. Jotenkin siis tuntuu, ettei edes Nokia itse usko näihin sinänsä mielenkiintoisiin kuriositeetteihin vaan kehittelee niitä lähinnä miellyttääkseen yhtiön hallitusta.

----------


## hylje

Ei johdu haluttomuudesta tai uskottomuudesta, vaan Nokian taannoisesta (ja nykyisestä) kehitysrakenteesta. Käytännössä jokainen laitteistosukupolvi kehitetään eri porukan lähtökohdista, kun nämä porukat kilpailutetaan alkuvaiheessa kehityspolkua keskenään. Koherenttia ominaisuuskarttaa ei ole tullut, koska eri porukoilla on eri kuriositeetit. Vain perusominaisuudet ovat säilyneet hyvinä, koska perusominaisuudet on hyvin hallussa kaikilla.

Tähän tulee päälle vielä Nokia-insinöörien rautafetissi, jossa rauta vetää ja softa tulee perässä.

Kontrastina Apple, jolla on yksi (1) kehityspolku kaikille mobiililaitteille kosketusnäyttö-iPodeista tabletteihin, ja jossa ohjelmistoalusta määrää. Jokainen iteraatio rakentuu edellisille, ja kertakäyttöiset kuriositeetit jäävät vähemmälle koska ominaisuudet tulevat ohjelmistosta jota rauta suunnitellaan tukemaan.

----------


## Knightrider

Minusta paras systeemi HSL-alueella on nykyinen vyöhykejärjestelmä, mutta sitä pitäisi kehittää vastaamaan tarkemmin matkan pituutta - nykyään kun maksetaan tuplamaksu Jakomäestä Mellunmäkeen verrattuna vaikkapa Tarvo-Puroniitty-matkaan. Tässä on oma luonnokseni sisältäen mahdollisesti tulevat HSL-kunnat ja niiden naapuritkin..

Kuten voi huomata, olet vyöhykkeiden rajalla matkustaessasi Hämeenlinnanväylää Kehä I:n liittymän molemmin puolin - siinä sinulla olisi joko-tai-lippu riippuen seuraavasta vaihdostasi - joudut joka tapauksessa maksamaan yhden rajanylityksen, olipa matkasi, joka alkoi Kaivokadulta, päättymässä Kannelmäen tai Hakuninmaan puolelle. Et voi matkustaa rajalla "ei-millään-vyöhykkeellä" vaan olet siirtynyt jompaan kumpaan rajan molemmin puolin siintävistä vyöhykealueista. Jos lähdet H:linnanväylän ja Kehä I:n liittymästä ja leimaat matkan vailla vyöhykkeenylitystä, voit matkustaa mihin tahansa neljästä alueesta ympärilläsi. Lähdet rajalta, mutta siirtyessäsi jollekin alueista jäät sen sisäpuolelle. 

Yhteispysäkkejä olisi rajojen lisäksi myös rajan tuntumassa, jos muulloin matkustajat joutuisivat maksamaan ylimääräisiä ylityksiä vaikkapa yhden pysäkin tähden. Kuitenkin reitin pituudella olisi väliä - jos matkustat junalla Kirkkonummeen ylittäisit rajan useamman kerran kuin bussilla ajaessa.

----------


## 339-DF

Mä olen pohtinut tätä vyöhykeasiaa näin:

Check-in - check-out -järjestelmä on hankala ja raskas, hyvä siis, että siitä luovuttiin.

Koko HSL-alueen määrääminen yhdeksi vyöhykkeeksi olisi sinänsä kätevää ja helppoa, mutta nostaisi lyhyiden matkojen hintaa tai kasvattaisi subventiota.

Kuntarajoihin perustuvat vyöhykkeet ovat helppoja hahmottaa meille pk-seudulla asuville, ja turisteille suht samantekeviä, kun lähes kaikki turistimatkat tehdään kuitenkin Helsingissä. Huono puoli sitten on se, että lyhyt kuntarajan ylittävä matka on suhteettoman kallis.

Mitä jos tehtäisiin seuraavanlainen vyöhykepohjainen järjestelmä:

Jaetaan Helsinki pystysuunnassa kahtia. Helsinki-L ja Helsinki-I, vyöhykeraja kulkee Viikin-Kulosaaren kohdalla. Viikki kuuluisi L:ään, Kulis I:hin. No, paikalliset asukkaat tapelkoot itsensä siihen vyöhykkeeseen mihin haluavat, minusta Kulis nyt vaan on Itä-Helsinkiä  :Wink: 

Samalla tavalla jaetaan Vantaa kahtia: Vnataa-L ja Vantaa-I. Samoin Espoo, missä raja voisi seurailla Kehä II:a, eli Matinkylä ja Olari ovat Espoo-L:ää. Kerava on yksi vyöhyke, samoin Knummi on yksi vyöhyke. Jos Sipoo joskus tulee mukaan, siitä tulee oma vyöhykkeensä jne.

Sitten myydään lippuja seuraavasti:

2 vyöhykkeen lippu: mitkä tahansa kaksi vierekkäistä vyöhykettä, jolloin matka keskustasta Tapiolaan maksaa yhtä paljon kuin Vuosaareen. Samoin Martinlaakso-Munkkiniemi tai vaikka Leppävaara-Myyrmäki maksaa 2 vyöhykkeen verran. Hinta vastaa suurin piirtein nykyistä kaupungin sisäistä lippua.

3 vyöhykkeen lippu, hinta vastaa nykyistä seutulippua. Kelpaa siis vaikka Vuosaari-Tapiola-matkalla tai Kivenlahti-Hakaniemi-matkalla.

4+ vyöhykkeen lippu. Hinta vastaa nykyistä "koko alue"-lippua ja kelpaa siis neljän vyöhykkeen matkoilla, mutta selkeyden vuoksi myös mahdollisilla 5-6 vyöhykkeen matkoilla. Tämä kahdesta syystä: ensinnäkin viiden vyöhykkeen matkoja tehtäneen todella todella vähän, joten oman lippujärjestelmän ja hinnaston luominen siksi, että joku yksittäismatkustaja haluaa Landbosta Veikkolaan julkisilla, ei ole perusteltua. Lisäksi näin pitkät matkat ovat laatutasoltaan (matka-aika, vuorovälit, vaihdot) sen verran heikkoja, että on perusteltua antaa tehdä tällainen megapitkä matka 4 vyöhykkeen hinnalla.

Yhden vyöhykkeen lippuja ei siis myytäisi ollenkaan.

Ratikkalippu voi säilyä nykyisenä.

Lisäksi muuttaisin lippujärjestelmää niin, että myytäisiin
- kahden tunnin lippuja
- 24 tunnin lippuja, joiden hinta on kaksinkertainen edelliseen verrattuna
- kausilippuja kuten nyt, eli minimikausi 14 vrk ja max vuosi

Voidaan tietysti ajatella, että "kertalippu" olisi voimassa ratikkalippuna ja 2-vyöhykelippuna 60 min, 3 vyöhykkeellä 90 min ja 4+ vyöhykkeellä 120 min, mutta selkeämpää on, jos vyöhykkeestä riippumatta halvimmalla lipputuotteella saa aina saman verran matka-aikaa. Ja se ei oikein voi olla 60 min, koska 4+-matkustaja ei välttämättä pääsisi silloin yhdellä lipulla perille asti.

Tekemällä vuorokausilipusta kahden kertalipun hintaisen vähennetään lipunostotarpeita ja houkutellaan satunnaisia matkustajia käyttämään joukkoliikennettä enemmän. Erillisiä matkailijalippuja ei tarvita, vaan turisti ostaa joka päivä 24 tunnin lipun.

----------


## sm3

Tai sitten kerrotaan kuskille minne on menossa, ja kuljettaja veloittaa kilometrien mukaan. Näin kukaan ei maksa liikaa. 

Jos haluaa matkakorttia käyttää annetaan se kortti kuskille ja kerrotaan määränpää. Tämän jälkeen kortilta veloitetaan maksu. Jos kortilla on aikaa niin sanotaan kuskille että kortilla on aikaa, tämän jälkeen vielä varmistetaan sen lukulaitteella. 

Kuskit myisivät myös vaihtolippuja, eli voit ostaa vaikka Jokeri- linjalla lipun Mellunmäkeen.

----------


## Max

> Tai sitten kerrotaan kuskille minne on menossa, ja kuljettaja veloittaa kilometrien mukaan. Näin kukaan ei maksa liikaa. 
> 
> Jos haluaa matkakorttia käyttää annetaan se kortti kuskille ja kerrotaan määränpää. Tämän jälkeen kortilta veloitetaan maksu. Jos kortilla on aikaa niin sanotaan kuskille että kortilla on aikaa, tämän jälkeen vielä varmistetaan sen lukulaitteella. 
> 
> Kuskit myisivät myös vaihtolippuja, eli voit ostaa vaikka Jokeri- linjalla lipun Mellunmäkeen.


Ja pysäkkiajat nykyisiin verrattuna kolminkertaisiksi... Mitenkäs tämä systeemi toimisi raitiovaunujen, lähijunien ja metron osalta? Rahastaja-armeija arpomaan lipunhintoja?

----------


## vristo

> Tai sitten kerrotaan kuskille minne on menossa, ja kuljettaja veloittaa kilometrien mukaan. Näin kukaan ei maksa liikaa. 
> 
> Jos haluaa matkakorttia käyttää annetaan se kortti kuskille ja kerrotaan määränpää. Tämän jälkeen kortilta veloitetaan maksu. Jos kortilla on aikaa niin sanotaan kuskille että kortilla on aikaa, tämän jälkeen vielä varmistetaan sen lukulaitteella. 
> 
> Kuskit myisivät myös vaihtolippuja, eli voit ostaa vaikka Jokeri- linjalla lipun Mellunmäkeen.


Kohti avorahastusta kaikissa liikennevälineissä on mieluummin tavoiteltu päämäärä, eikä niin, että jokaisen matkustajan pitäisi asioida kuljettajan kanssa erikseen. Liian hidasta homma.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> 2 vyöhykkeen lippu: -- Hinta vastaa suurin piirtein nykyistä kaupungin sisäistä lippua.
> 
> 3 vyöhykkeen lippu, hinta vastaa nykyistä seutulippua.


Systeemisi on muuten ok, mutta hinnoittelu pielessä. Jo nykyisin yksi iso ongelma on, että seutulippu maksaa nyt jo yli kaksi kertaa enemmän kuin kaupungin sisäinen. Hinnan kasvu pitäisi olla korkeintaan 50 %, mieluummin vielä vähemmän. Muuten systeemissä on edelleen se virhe, että hinta vyöhykerajojen molemmin puolin on jyrkästi eri. Lippu Matinkylästä keskustaan ei voi maksaa kaksi kertaa enemmän kuin lippu Tapiolasta.

----------


## sm3

Systeemi jossa matkustajat leimaavat kortin sekä tullessa että poistuessa, ei toimi koska epärehellisiä eli niitä jotka leimaavat sen lipun heti seuraavalla pysäkillä vaikka matkustaisivatkin paljon pidemälle löytyy liian paljon.

Matkustajien rehellisyyteen ei kannata luottaa noita suunnitellessa. keskustalinjoilla, hyvin usein ihmisiä tulee sekä takaa että keskiovesta sisään eikä kuljettaja huomaa mitään. Matkustavat sitten ilmaiseksi. Liian monta kertaa olen nähnyt sellaista tapahtuvan joten en voi luottaa ihmisten rehellisyyteen. Samoin niitä "kortti on rikki" huijareita on paljon.

Jos leimauslaitteita olisi joka ovella, on liikaa olettaa ihmisten niitä rehellisesti käyttävän.

Nykyinen systeemi on aivan toimiva, koska se lähes estää liputta matkaamisen. Ihmisten pitäisi olla rehellisempiä ennen kuin tuommoisia voidaan suunnitella. ainoa mahdollisuus on säilyttää maksutapahtuma entisellään, ja tutkia niitä vyöhykkeitä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Systeemi jossa matkustajat leimaavat kortin sekä tullessa että poistuessa, ei toimi koska epärehellisiä eli niitä jotka leimaavat sen lipun heti seuraavalla pysäkillä vaikka matkustaisivatkin paljon pidemälle löytyy liian paljon.


Systeemi jossa matkustajat eivät leimaa korttiaan ollenkaan, ei toimi, koska niitä, jotka eivät leimaa ollenkaan, löytyy niin paljon?

Henkilökohtaisesti vastustan henkeen ja vereen check-in/check-out-systeemiä, mutta ei sillä silti epärehellisyysongelmaa yhtään enempää ole kuin avorahastuksellakaan.

----------


## Max

Tänään HS esitteli jo hintoineen päivineen uuden, nykyistä moniportaisempaan vyöhykemalliin  perustuvan lippujärjestelmän. Mallissa vyöhykkeet rakentuvat Helsingin keskustan ympärille, mikä tarkoittaa, että esim. Tikkurilasta Tapiolaan on halvempi matkustaa juna-jokeriyhdistelmällä kuin Tikkurilasta Helsingin keskustaan. Onhan se malli tuokin.

----------


## jodo

Sitä vaan en voi ymmärtää, miksi hyvä ja toimiva systeemi pitää romuttaa... 
Jos Helsinki jaetaan vyöhykkeisiin, niin siitä vasta saadaankin matkustajien päät sekaisin ja ärtymystä ilmaan. Se, että koko Helsinki on yhtä vyöhykettä, on erinomainen asia, ja siitä tulisi pitää kiinni.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Sitä vaan en voi ymmärtää, miksi hyvä ja toimiva systeemi pitää romuttaa... 
> Jos Helsinki jaetaan vyöhykkeisiin, niin siitä vasta saadaankin matkustajien päät sekaisin ja ärtymystä ilmaan. Se, että koko Helsinki on yhtä vyöhykettä, on erinomainen asia, ja siitä tulisi pitää kiinni.


Sitä minäkään en ymmärrä. Nykyinen systeemi toimii mielestäni erinomaisesti.
Ja lipun hintojen korotukset... :Mad:

----------


## Max

> Sitä minäkään en ymmärrä. Nykyinen systeemi toimii mielestäni erinomaisesti.


Muutaman kilometrin Vantaan puolella asuvana en mitenkään voi yhtyä tuohon mielipiteeseen nykysysteemistä. Voin toki matkustaa tunnin bussilla Myyrmäkeen tosi edullisesti, mutta 5 minuuttia junalla Puistolaan maksaa kaksinkertaisesti. Systeemi vääristää myös yhteyksien tarjontaa: Tikkurilasta pääsee bussilla mihin tahansa Vantaalla (myös radanvarsialueille), mutta esim. koko laaja Malmin suurpiiri on ilman minkäänlaisia linja-autoyhteyksiä. Puistolalaiset asioivat autoillen Tikkurilassa ja Jumbossa, koska julkisia yhteyksiä ei ole ja ne maksavat törkeästi. Autolla on kuitenkin kätevämpää tulla Vantaan puolelle kuin matkustaa Helsingin keskuksiin. Nykysysteemissä siis jokaisesta seudun kaupungista tulee julkisen liikenteen kannalta oma maailmansa, mitä ne tosiasiassa eivät ole.

Olisin pitänyt nyt ehdotettua parempana saksalaista mallia, jossa vyöhykkeet ovat ruutumaisia ja niiden rajojen ylityksistä maksetaan; halvin lippu sisältää silloin yhden rajanylityksen.

----------


## hylje

Ruutumaiset alueet vääristävät hinnoittelua yhä kulmien tietämillä: matkat kulmasta kulmaan ovat edullisempia kilometriä kohti kuin sivusta sivuun. 

Minimaalinen vääristys syntyy pääasiassa kuusikulmioihin (heksagoneihin) perustuvalla vyöhykemallilla, jossa yksikään heksa ei ole kulmittain toisessa heksassa, vaan kaikki ovat toisissaan sivu sivuun.

----------


## 339-DF

HS:n esittelemä malli muistuttaa Helsingin ja Espoon osalta tuota minun ideoimaani, mutta on kyllä sekavampi.

Lisäksi minusta on aika hassua, että C-vyöhykkeen sisäinen lippu olisi noin kallis, kun yhteyksien laatu on pääsääntöisesti A- ja B-vyöhykkeisiin verrattuna selkeäasti heikompi. Eli isolla rahalla huonompi tuote -> C-vyöhykkeen sisäiset matkat tehtäneen autoilla.

Samoin se, että vasta Helsinkiin liitetty kaukoitä olisi C-vyöhykkeessä, on, vaikkakin maantieteellisesti perusteltua, vähän hassua kaukoidän kilpailukyvyn kannalta. Vaan tuon Helsinki vääntänee vielä uusiksi.

Tärkeintä tietysti HSL:n kannalta on se, että länsimetroon saadaan uusia matkustajia tällä AB-vyöhykkeen hinnoittelulla, sehän tariffiuudistuksessa lie keskeisin tavoite.

Kokonaisuutena pitäisin silti tuota omaa vyöhykeideointiani toimivampana kuin tätä kaarimallia. Elmon kommentti hinnoittelusta oli hyvä – vyöhykelippujen hintojen suhteet pitäisi määritellä tarkoin niin, että lipputulot pysyisivät joten kuten ennallaan ja matkustajinen olisi houkuttelevaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Tämän aamun hesarissa esiteltiin miten HSL:n lippujen maksuvyöhykkeet pistettäisiin uusiksi. Nykyisten kuntarajoja noudattavien vyöhykkeiden sijaan luodaan 4-5 kehämäistä vyöhykettä jotka noudattaisivat maantieteellisiä rajoja eikä kuntarajoja. 

Ehdotus on sinänsä oikean suuntainen mutta se mikä minua ihmetyssää on että miksi ns C-vyöhyke joka kattaa suurimman osan Espoota ja Vantaata on laitettu yhdeksi isoksi vyöhykkeeksi ja samalla aiotaan nostaa lippujen hintoja sen vyöhykkeen sisällä reilusti verrattuna mitä maksaa nyt Espoon tai Vantaan sisäinen lippu?

Miksei C-vyöhykettä voi jakaa kahteen sektoriin jonka raja kulkisi suurin piirten Espoon ja Vantaan nyksistä rajaa pitkin, ja pitää lippujen hinnat nykyisensuuruisina?

Onko se siksi että Helsingin kantalkapungisa asuvien ja työssäkäyvien pitää saada  jatkossa lippunsa puoli-ilmaiseksi?

Nostamalla espoolaisten ja vantaalaisten lähimatkojen lippujen hintoja n 50%:lla pitää HSL huolen siitä että joukkoliikennettä ei tarvitse kehittää Espoossa ja Vantaalla. 

Dieseloctavia hurahtaa käyntiin halvemmalla kuin julkinen kyyti, myös kuukausilippulaiselle. Valitettavasti.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Ehdotus on sinänsä oikean suuntainen mutta se mikä minua ihmetyssää on että miksi ns C-vyöhyke joka kattaa suurimman osan Espoota ja Vantaata on laitettu yhdeksi isoksi vyöhykkeeksi ja samalla aiotaan nostaa lippujen hintoja sen vyöhykkeen sisällä reilusti verrattuna mitä maksaa nyt Espoon tai Vantaan sisäinen lippu?


Sanos muuta. Varisnkin C-vyöhykkeen sisäinen lipunhintaehdotus on ihan outo. Siellä missä palvelu on heikointa, on myös hinta kallein. En löydä tästä logiikkaa.

----------


## Max

> Sanos muuta. Varisnkin C-vyöhykkeen sisäinen lipunhintaehdotus on ihan outo. Siellä missä palvelu on heikointa, on myös hinta kallein. En löydä tästä logiikkaa.


Se johtuu varmaan vyöhykemallista. Periaatteessa olisi nimittäin mahdollista C-vyöhykkeellä pysyen matkustaa esim. Korsosta Kivenlahteen. Reittivalintanahan tuo olisi muuten järjetön, mutta...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Se johtuu varmaan vyöhykemallista. Periaatteessa olisi nimittäin mahdollista C-vyöhykkeellä pysyen matkustaa esim. Korsosta Kivenlahteen. Reittivalintanahan tuo olisi muuten järjetön, mutta...


Niin, tarvitseeko esim koululainen lipun jolla voi matkustaa joka päivä Korsosta Kivenlahteen? 

Saksan ja muiden "sivistysmaiden" suurkaupunngeissa ei käytetä pelkkää vyöhykemallia vaan vyöhykkeet on aina jaettu sektoreihin.  Mutta HSL:n suunnittelijat eivät ole varmaan tutustuneet muuhun kuin Helsingin nykyiseen sekä Hollywoodin joukkoliikennehinnoiteluun joten...

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

Sektoreihin jaossa ei ole paljonkaan järkeä, koska niin harva käyttää useita kaukana keskustasta sijaitsevia sektoreita. Eli jakamalla alueet vyöhykkeiden lisäksi sektoreihin saataisiin vain lisää monimutkaisuutta lippujärjestelmään ilman että tulot kasvaisivat tai lippujen hintoja voitaisiin alentaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sektoreihin jaossa ei ole paljonkaan järkeä, koska niin harva käyttää useita kaukana keskustasta sijaitsevia sektoreita. Eli jakamalla alueet vyöhykkeiden lisäksi sektoreihin saataisiin vain lisää monimutkaisuutta lippujärjestelmään ilman että tulot kasvaisivat tai lippujen hintoja voitaisiin alentaa.


Ei niitä sektoreita tarvita kuin 2 ja ne tulisivat C:lle ja sitä kauempana oleville vyöhykkeille. Kehäykkösen sisäpuolta ei tarvita jakaa sektoreihin. 

Sektorirajan pitäisi noudattaa luonnollisia esteitä joita ylitetään harvemmin, esim Keskuspuisto +  lentokentän seutu. Ei ole minun mielestäni oikeudenmukaista että Espoossa tai Vantaalla asuvalle jonka päivittäiset matkat ulottuvat vain lähialueelle tulee 50% korotus lippujen hintoihin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Miska

> Ei ole minun mielestäni oikeudenmukaista että Espoossa tai Vantaalla asuvalle jonka päivittäiset matkat ulottuvat vain lähialueelle tulee 50% korotus lippujen hintoihin.


Rainer, C-vyöhykkeen lipun hinnaksi kerrotaan Hesarissa 55 euroa, mikä tarkoittaa esimerkiksi Vantaan sisäisillä matkoilla 5,50 euron korotusta eli reilu 10 %, ei siis 50 %. Toisaalta esimerkiksi Malmi - Tikkurila -välillä lipun hinta laskisi lähes 30 %.

----------


## 339-DF

> Rainer, C-vyöhykkeen lipun hinnaksi kerrotaan Hesarissa 55 euroa, mikä tarkoittaa esimerkiksi Vantaan sisäisillä matkoilla 5,50 euron korotusta eli reilu 10 %, ei siis 50 %.


Pointti on kuitenkin siinä, että jos siellä, missä tarjotaan huonointa palvelua, korotetaan lipunhintoja eniten, niin jokin on pielessä.

Tuo mun esittämä vyöhykemalli, jossa vyöhykkeet on ruutuja ja perusmaksu, halvin, kattaa aina kaksi vierekkäistä ruutua, eliminoi noita HSL:n hassuuksia aika hyvin. Tietysti jo se, että vyöhykkeen sisäinen lippu on samahintainen riippumatta vyöhykkeestä tekee saman. Eli jos A-vyöhykkeen sisäinen lippu maksaa HSL:n ehdotuksessa 45 e niin maksakoon myös C:n sisäinen saman 45 e.

----------


## Miska

> Pointti on kuitenkin siinä, että jos siellä, missä tarjotaan huonointa palvelua, korotetaan lipunhintoja eniten, niin jokin on pielessä.
> 
> Tuo mun esittämä vyöhykemalli, jossa vyöhykkeet on ruutuja ja perusmaksu, halvin, kattaa aina kaksi vierekkäistä ruutua, eliminoi noita HSL:n hassuuksia aika hyvin. Tietysti jo se, että vyöhykkeen sisäinen lippu on samahintainen riippumatta vyöhykkeestä tekee saman. Eli jos A-vyöhykkeen sisäinen lippu maksaa HSL:n ehdotuksessa 45 e niin maksakoon myös C:n sisäinen saman 45 e.


Ongelmana on vaan se, että Vantaalla ei ole varaa halvempiin lippujen hintoihin. Käsittääkseni tuo 55 euron hintakin C-vyöhykkeelle kasvattaisi Vantaan kustannuksia. Vantaan sisäinen kausilippu on nytkin yli 10 % kalliimpi kuin Espoon ja Helsingin sisäiset kausiliput. Jos ylipäänsä aiotaan alentaa joidenkin matkojen hintoja (tässä tapauksessa siis kuntarajat ylittävien lyhyiden matkojen hintoja), joudutaan joidenkin muiden matkojen hintoja korottamaan. Tai vaihtoehtoisesti HSL-kuntien pitäisi jostain kaivaa kymmeniä miljoonia euroja lisää rahaa. 

Minä näkisin mieluusti mallin, jossa olisi limittäiset vyöhykkeet tai mallin, jossa perusmaksu sisältäisi aina esimerkiksi "kotivyöhykkeen" + ympäröivät vyöhykkeet. Oli malli mikä tahansa, jouduttaneen ainakin pitkien kunnan sisäisten matkojen korottamaan, jotta lyhyet kunnanrajan ylittävät matkat saadaan siedettävän hintaisiksi.

----------


## Knightrider

> Se johtuu varmaan vyöhykemallista. Periaatteessa olisi nimittäin mahdollista C-vyöhykkeellä pysyen matkustaa esim. Korsosta Kivenlahteen. Reittivalintanahan tuo olisi muuten järjetön, mutta...


Vyöhykkeiden pitäisi olla niin pieniä, että kaikkien matkojen hinnoittelu olisi samassa suhteessa - Korsosta Kivenlahteen pääsisit hintaan 8,50, Tikkurilaan 1,80e - matkan pituuden mukaan. Oman vyöhykkeen sisällä aikuinen pääsee matkustamaan vaivaisella 1,30 eurolla.

----------


## jodo

Miksei vain voitaisi palauttaa vyöhykelisää?

----------


## 339-DF

> Vyöhykkeiden pitäisi olla niin pieniä, että kaikkien matkojen hinnoittelu olisi samassa suhteessa


Mitä enemmän vyöhykkeitä, sitä sekavampaa. Siksi määrä tulisi pitää pienenä, mutta kuitenkin niin, että hinnat ovat kohtuullisia.




> Minä näkisin mieluusti mallin, jossa olisi limittäiset vyöhykkeet tai mallin, jossa perusmaksu sisältäisi aina esimerkiksi "kotivyöhykkeen" + ympäröivät vyöhykkeet. Oli malli mikä tahansa, jouduttaneen ainakin pitkien kunnan sisäisten matkojen korottamaan, jotta lyhyet kunnanrajan ylittävät matkat saadaan siedettävän hintaisiksi.


Eikö kotivyöhyke + yksi vapaavalintainen naapurivyöhyke riittäisi? Lisärahalla sitten lisävyöhykkeitä, mutta perusmaksu olisi koti+yksi.

Jos yksi kunta on max 2 vyöhykettä, niin silloin perusmaksulla saa aina matkustaa kunnan sisällä mielin määrin.

----------


## 339-DF

Eihän se nykyisiä ongelmia millään tavalla ratkaise.

Mutta tottakai vyöhykelisä pitää palauttaa. Sehän on ihan kohtuutonta, että Helsingin sisäisen lipun omistavan pitäisi ostaa kokonainen seutulippu päästäkseen satunnaisesti naapurikunnan puolelle. Liekö missään sellaista systeemiä?

----------


## aki

> Miksei vain voitaisi palauttaa vyöhykelisää?


Tuo olisi kaikista yksinkertaisin ratkaisu koko tariffisotkuun ja tuosta hyötyisivät juuri ne jotka ylittävät kuntarajan vain satunnaisesti ja ne jotka asuvat rajan pinnassa, eli jos haluan matkustaa Helsingistä vaikkapa Ylästöön ja minulla on jo Helsingin sisäinen kausilippu niin maksan lisäksi vyöhykemaksun 2e, sama 2e maksu olisi silloin myös rajapinnan lyhyillä matkoilla, esim. Puistola-Tikkurila, Malminkartano-Myyrmäki, Jakomäki-Hakunila jne. Jotta homma olisi mahdollisimman selkeä tulisi Helsingin, Espoon ja Vantaan arvoliput asettaa samalle tasolle, sopiva kertahinta olisi vaikka 2e.

----------


## zige94

> Muutaman kilometrin Vantaan puolella asuvana en mitenkään voi yhtyä tuohon mielipiteeseen nykysysteemistä. Voin toki matkustaa tunnin bussilla Myyrmäkeen tosi edullisesti, mutta 5 minuuttia junalla Puistolaan maksaa kaksinkertaisesti. Systeemi vääristää myös yhteyksien tarjontaa: Tikkurilasta pääsee bussilla mihin tahansa Vantaalla (myös radanvarsialueille), mutta esim. koko laaja Malmin suurpiiri on ilman minkäänlaisia linja-autoyhteyksiä. Puistolalaiset asioivat autoillen Tikkurilassa ja Jumbossa, koska julkisia yhteyksiä ei ole ja ne maksavat törkeästi. Autolla on kuitenkin kätevämpää tulla Vantaan puolelle kuin matkustaa Helsingin keskuksiin. Nykysysteemissä siis jokaisesta seudun kaupungista tulee julkisen liikenteen kannalta oma maailmansa, mitä ne tosiasiassa eivät ole.
> 
> Olisin pitänyt nyt ehdotettua parempana saksalaista mallia, jossa vyöhykkeet ovat ruutumaisia ja niiden rajojen ylityksistä maksetaan; halvin lippu sisältää silloin yhden rajanylityksen.


No  sinullehan  tuon  ehdotuksen  avulla  on  hyötyä,  entä  esimerkiksi  Oulunkylän  ja  Pukinmäen  välillä  asuvat  jossa  tuo  raja  menee?  Osahan  niistä  asuu  ihan  pari  kilsaa   vyöhykkeen  rajasta,  niillä  ois  sama  tilanne  kuin  sinullakin.

----------


## Knightrider

> Mitä enemmän vyöhykkeitä, sitä sekavampaa. Siksi määrä tulisi pitää pienenä, mutta kuitenkin niin, että hinnat ovat kohtuullisia.


Jos kaikki vyöhykkeet olisivat kaikissa joukkoliikennekartoissa (myös netissä) ei olisi sen vaikeampaa opetella tarvitsemansa vyöhykkeet kuin linjatkaan ulkoa - kuskinkin pitää tietää reittinsä jolloin hän voi samalla opetella reitin vyöhykkeet, ellei linja ole yhden vyöhykkeen sisällä. Huomaa ettei mallissani liian pieniä vyöhykkeet ole - Helsingin tai Porvoon keskustassa on esimerkiksi vain 1 vyöhyke, koko Laajasalo-Jollas-Santahamina-Herttoniemenranta-Kulosaari-Mustikkamaa-Korkeasaari-alueellakin vain yksi ainoa. Jos asuu Itä-Helsingissä, tuttuja matkoja varten pitänee opetella noin 3-4 vyöhykettä. Etelä-Espoossa on 2 vyöhykettä+Suvisaaristo, Tuusulassa 3, Pornaisissa 1, Keravalla 1, keskimääräisellä linjalla 1 rajanylitys.. Todellinen joukkoliikenneharrastaja pystyisi opettelemaan kaikki ulkoa - eihän kukaan tavallinen tallaaja muutenkaan osaa kaikkia linjoja, ei tämä olisi ylitsepääsemätön ongelma..

vyöhykerajat netissä

----------


## Antero Alku

> Saksan ja muiden "sivistysmaiden" suurkaupunngeissa ei käytetä pelkkää vyöhykemallia vaan vyöhykkeet on aina jaettu sektoreihin.  Mutta HSL:n suunnittelijat eivät ole varmaan tutustuneet muuhun kuin Helsingin nykyiseen sekä Hollywoodin joukkoliikennehinnoiteluun joten...


Juuri näin. Muun muassa saksalaisessa tariffialuejärjestelmässä kaikki tässä ketjussa esitetyt ongelmat on ratkaistu. Tein tästä asiasta selostuksen jo huhtikuussa 2008 ja jaoin sitä mm. silloiselle YTV:lle lippujärjestelmäsuunnitelmista annetun lausuntoni yhteydessä. Järjestelmää esittelevä nettisivu on ollut verkossa tammikuusta 2009 lähtien.

En voi kuin ihmetellä, miksi sellaista mitä HS:ssa oli edes esitetään. Syyn siihen sanoi kuvaavasti tänään eräs espoolainen: Mitä hyötyä on korvata ongelmalliset kuntarajat uusilla rajoilla, joilla on sama vaikutus kuin kuntarajoilla nyt. Hänen tapauksessaan muutos merkitsisi lisäksi sitä, että aiempi Espoon sisäinen työmatka muuttuisi nykyistä kalliimmaksi vain siksi, että entinen kuntarajan kohdalla oleva tariffiraja siirtyisi hänen työmatkalleen.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos kaikki vyöhykkeet olisivat kaikissa joukkoliikennekartoissa (myös netissä) ei olisi sen vaikeampaa opetella tarvitsemansa vyöhykkeet kuin linjatkaan ulkoa - kuskinkin pitää tietää reittinsä jolloin hän voi samalla opetella reitin vyöhykkeet, ellei linja ole yhden vyöhykkeen sisällä.


Matkustaja oppii juuri ja juuri kuntarajat, ei sillä ole kiinnostusta lähteä arpomaan satunnaisempien matkojen vyöhykkeitä suuntaan eikä toiseen. Jos sen työmatkansa vielä oppiikin, niin kaikki muut tuleekin sitten tehtyä autolla, kun matkustaminen on niin hankalaa. Täytyy koko ajan pitää mielessä, että täällä jlf:llä ollaan erityisen kiinnostuneita joukkoliikenneasioista ja tietoutta ja oppia on paljon, mutta tavallinen matkustaja ei ole. Veikkaan, että vieläkin suurelle osalle jl-matkustajista ei esimerkiksi ole ollenkaan selvää, mikä sellainen uusi kummajainen kuin HSL oikein on. Pikku hiljaa...

Ja kun bussinkuljettajista aivan liian moni osaa hädin tuskin ymmärrettävästi suomea eikä nytkään kykene antamaan minkäänlaista reitti-infoa, niin mitenhän yhtäkkiä saisi aikaan sen, että kuljettaja sisäistäisi vyöhykejärjestelmän ja vielä osaisi selostaa sitä matkustajille ja myydä oikeanlaiset liput? Ja kenen on vika, jos matkustaja kyytiinnoustessaan ilmoittaa, että kertalippu Kaivokselaan, saa lipun, maksaa sen ja saa sitten tarkastajalta tarkastusmaksun, kun lippu ei kelpaakaan? Ei tuosta mitään tule.

Osin ongelma on sama tietysti munkin vyöhykeideassa, mutta jos vyöhykkeet sentään ovat maantieteellisesti loogisia ja niitä on vähemmän, niin ongelmakin on pienempi.

Mainittakoon, että Helsingissä oli vielä 70-luvulla vyöhyke- ja sektoripohjainen tariffi, jonka I vyöhyke kattoi ratikkalinjat suht loppuun asti, jollain linjalla joku häntä taisi olla II vyöhykettä. Lisäksi aina osa pysäkeistä oli I ja II vyöhykkeille yhteisiä. Vyöhykkeitä oli ainakin neljä ja sektorit päälle. Joku joka sitä aikaa on matkustanut ja elänyt osaa varmaan kertoa enemmän. Miten selkeää se mahtoi silloin olla? Sentään rahastajalla oli aikaa ja kielitaitoa neuvoa matkustajia.

----------


## Compact

> Mainittakoon, että Helsingissä oli vielä 70-luvulla vyöhyke- ja sektoripohjainen tariffi, jonka I vyöhyke kattoi ratikkalinjat suht loppuun asti, jollain linjalla joku häntä taisi olla II vyöhykettä. Lisäksi aina osa pysäkeistä oli I ja II vyöhykkeille yhteisiä. Vyöhykkeitä oli ainakin neljä ja sektorit päälle. Joku joka sitä aikaa on matkustanut ja elänyt osaa varmaan kertoa enemmän. Miten selkeää se mahtoi silloin olla? Sentään rahastajalla oli aikaa ja kielitaitoa neuvoa matkustajia.


Linjan 4 Munkkiniemessä olleet pysäkit sijaitsivat I ja II -vyöhykkeillä, linjan 1 Käpylänaukio-Pohjolanaukio -osuuden pysäkit sekä linjan 6 Intiankadun päättäri pelkästään. Joskus kokeilin Munkassa systeemiä, ja ostin päättäriltä yhden vyöhykkeen kertalipun II-vyöhykkeelle eli jäin sitten Puistotiellä jo tietenkin pois ajatuksella vaihtaa johonkin kakkosvyöhykkeen sisällä ajavaan bussiin, vaikkapa Maunulaan STA:n vaunulla.

Tuon ajan sektoreista on selkeimmin muistissa 1960-luvun MLO:n linja 79 poikittaislinja (ennenkuin sellaisesta mitään tiedettiinkään) Suursuo-Oulunkylä-Herttoniemi. Vyöhykehän oli koko pitkällä linjalla sama II, mutta sektoriraja ylitettiin Latokartanossa Viikin suoralla: siis koko matkasta kahden vyöhykkeen lippu.

----------


## Max

> No  sinullehan  tuon  ehdotuksen  avulla  on  hyötyä,  entä  esimerkiksi  Oulunkylän  ja  Pukinmäen  välillä  asuvat  jossa  tuo  raja  menee?


HS:n ehdotuksen mukaan minulla lipun hinta nousisi, ajelen sitten Vantaan sisällä tai Helsingin keskustaan. Joukkoliikennettä kokonaisuutena katsellen ei ole hyvä, että lipunhinnat riippuvat varsin randomisti kulkevista kuntarajoista, koska henkilöautoliikenteeseen ne rajat eivät vaikuta tuon taivaallista. Edelleen pitäisin parhaana Anteron sivuillaan esittelemää "kennostomallia".

----------


## aki

HSL:n hallitus on nyt päätynyt uuden tariffijärjestelmän suunnittelussa vyöhykejärjestelmän käyttöönottoon jota lähdetään kehittämään eteenpäin: http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...yohykkeittain/

----------


## Ossi Viljakainen

Mahtavaa! Odotettu uudistus - ja vihdoin oikeaan suuntaan! =)

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Minua häiritsee vyöhykkeitten muodustus pelkästään kehämallisina, mihin ovat jääneet kiilat? Sen verran tasa-arvohakuinen olen, että jos kerran matkan pituuden mukaan pitää entistä tarkemmin maksut periä, niin silloin kyseistä sääntöä tulee soveltaa myös poikittaiseen matkantekoon. 

Vyöhykejako on sinällään erittäin tervetullutta, sillä kuntarajoihin perustuva hinnoittelu on täysin aikansaelänyt malli eikä vastaa todellista matkustusvirtaa yms.

Vielä kuumempi peruna ja vaikea asia olisi lipunhintojen roima alennus, ainakin kausilippujen hintojen tulisi olla todella kilpailukykyisiä autoiluun verrattuna.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Vielä kuumempi peruna ja vaikea asia olisi lipunhintojen roima alennus, ainakin kausilippujen hintojen tulisi olla todella kilpailukykyisiä autoiluun verrattuna.


Kyllä ne ovat nykyäänkin jokseenkin kilpailukykyisiä. Ei autolla aja/sitä ylläpidä vuotta vajaalla tonnilla (joka siis on seutulipun hinta).
Mutta kyllä hintojen (vähäinenkin) lasku olisi paikallaan.

----------


## hylje

Sopii pitää mielessä, että joukkoliikenteen lippujen hinnat muistuttavat regressiivistä veroa, eli köyhä maksaa liikkuvuudesta suhteellisesti enemmän koko tuloistaan kuin rikkaampi. Yhteiskunnallisesti siinä ei ole järkeä, koska vähävarainen tarvitsee muutenkin hyvää liikkuvuutta suhteellisesti enemmän, koska asuin- ja työpaikoissa on vähävaraisuudesta johtuen minimaalisesti valinnan varaa. Tasaveromuotoinen joukkoliikenteen kustantaminen kunnallisverosta on siten hyödyllisintä.

----------


## aki

HSL:n hallituksen seuraavalla esityslistalla käsitellään myös seudun taksa ja lippujärjestelmää 2014, vyöhykelisälippua esitetään palautettavaksi: "Uudessa järjestelmässä otetaan käyttöön vyöhykelisälippu. Se on lippu, jonka matkustaja ostaa silloin, kun hän haluaa matkustaa voimassa olevaa kausilippuaan laajemmalle alueelle. Lisälippu ostetaan kortinlukijalta matkakortin arvolla. Työryhmä suosittelee, että vyöhykelisän hinta on sama kuin arvolipun hinta sillä vyöhykkeellä, jolle matkustajan kausilippu ei ulotu"

Tämä kuulostaa todella hyvältä parannukselta mikäli toteutuu, mielestäni vyöhykelisää ei olisi pitänyt alunperinkään lakkauttaa sillä nykyisin lyhyet tariffirajojen ylitykset ovat todella kalliita, esimerkkeinä junamatkat väleillä Malminkartano-Myyrmäki tai Puistola-Tikkurila.

----------


## Knightrider

Metro-lehti uutisoi: Taksauudistus vasta 2016. syynä viivästykseen valitukset.

Päivitys: Nyt uutinen on ilmestynyt luettavaksi myös HS.fi Oma Kaupungista.
*HSL:n taksauudistus lykkääntyy vuodella*

----------


## Dakkus

Kun nyt sitten Saksasta puhutaan, niin oiotaanpa vähän faktoja.
_Kaikissa_ Saksan kaupungeissa ei ole sektorimallista jakoa, koska on olemassa kaupunki, jossa jako on vastaava kuin nyt Helsinkiin tuleva.

Berliinissä on kolme vyöhykettä: A, B ja C. A-vyöhyke kattaa kehäradan sekä kaiken sen sisällä olevan, B-vyöhyke puolestaan alkaa välittömästi kehäradan ulkopuolelta ja loppuu kaupungin rajalle. Berliinin C-vyöhyke ei itse asiassa sijaitse lainkaan Berliinissä, vaan on alue Berliinin rajalta noin viidentoista kilometrin päähän naapurikuntien alueelle.
Liput myydään aina vähintään kahdelle vyöhykkeelle, eli käytännössä lippuja ovat AB (=Berliini), BC (=Berliinin laitamat ja lähialueet naapurikunnissa) ja ABC (=koko alue).

Periaatteessa BC-vyöhykkeen lippu oikeuttaa matkaan kaupungin puolelta toiselle, kunhan A-vyöhykkeellä ei käydä ja perillä ollaan viimeistään 120 min matkan alusta. Tällainen matka on myös teoriassa mahdollinen, mutta käytännössä tällaisten matkojen vuosittainen määrä lienee laskettavissa puolen käden sormilla, koska matka S-Bahnilla on niin paljon nopeampi kuin kaupungin laitamia mutkitelleen ja useita kertoja vaihtaen bussilla ryttyyttäen. ...ja kun kehäratakin on A-vyöhykkeen puolella, käytännössä tuollainen matka on järkevää tehdä vain ABC-lipulla. Toisaalta, jos joku todella on valmis uhraamaan ylimääräisen puolituntisen tai tunninkin verran aikaansa sen hyväksi, että keskusta-alueen joukkoliikenteen kuormitusta siirtyy laitakaupungin linjoille, eikö häntä ole tästä ihan reiluakin palkita hieman halvemmalla lipulla? Tietenkään niin ei siltikään kukaan taida tehdä. Eikä taitaisi edes, jos ABC:n ja BC:n välinen hintaero olisi enemmänkin kuin nykyiset noin 20 senttiä - edellämainituista syistä.
Ja uskokaa pois, Berliinissä asuessani kyllä yritin useaan kertaan keksiä tekosyitä matkustaa pitempiä poikitaismatkoja pelkällä BC-lipulla, mutta en sellaista kertaakaan keksinyt, kun matka-aikojen ero oli niin valtava.
Naapurikaupunki Potsdamissa muuten on käytössä aivan vastaava järestelmä, joten Berliini ei ole käytäntönsä kanssa edes yksin.

Helsingissä on itse asiassa nykyisellään sama juttu. Jo nyt lähiseutulipulla pääsee välin Kerava-Tuomarila, jos jaksaa nähdä sen vaivan, mikä reittivalinnasta seuraa. Itse olen kerran juurikin tuon välin matkustanut. Matka-aika reitillä Kerava-Tiksi-Martsari-Epekepe-Domi oli sen verran pitkä, että Epekepestä piti viimeinen puolisentoista kilometriä kävellä, kun vaihtoaika oli umpeutunut ennen junan saapumista asemalle. Jos en olisi joukkoliikennehörhö, en olisi tuota reittiä lähtenyt ikimaailmassa kokeilemaan. Ja vaikka olen joukkoliikennehörhö ja vaikka tulotasoni on noin kolmasosa suomalaisten keskipalkasta, matkustan tuollaisen välin siltikin Pasilan kautta, korkeammasta hinnasta huolimatta.
Kun tämä ei ole ongelma nykyään, miksi se olisi ongelma uudessa lippujärjestelmässäkään? Jos kourallisen matkustajia takia tehdään järjestelmästä kaikille matkustajille edes pienissä määrin vaikeampi hahmotettava, menee niin sanotusti lapsi pesuveden mukana, eli palvelutason heikentämisen karkottamat matkustajat vievät mennessään enemmänkin katetta kuin mitä ollaan ansaittu muutaman Aviapolikessa työskentelevän työaskentelevän suurpeltolaisen lipputuloina.

----------


## hamalhel

Itselläni tulevaisuudessa työmatka on Itä-Pasilan ja Kulosaaren välillä. Tämä 4,8 kilometrin matka edellyttää kävelyä noin kilometrin. Netoksi jää 3,8 kilometriä x 2 joka työpäivä. Iltaisin käytän autoa muualle kuin keskustaan, jonne ajan metrolla.

Vyöhyke vaihtuu esityksen mukaan Kulosaaren sillalla. Harkitsen mopon hankkimista, sillä tuollaiset pienet matkat ajaa hyvin myös mopolla. Taitaa tulla myös lisäksi edullisemmaksi kuin joukkoliikenne.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Vyöhyke vaihtuu esityksen mukaan Kulosaaren sillalla. Harkitsen mopon hankkimista, sillä tuollaiset pienet matkat ajaa hyvin myös mopolla. Taitaa tulla myös lisäksi edullisemmaksi kuin joukkoliikenne.


Ei tarvitse, koska vähimmäisostovaatimus on kaksi kaarta.  :Smile:

----------


## aki

> Ei tarvitse, koska vähimmäisostovaatimus on kaksi kaarta.


Kun olen seurannut nettikeskusteluja uudesta vyöhykemallista niin todella monella vaikuttaa olevan käsitys että jos joutuu matkustamaan saman kaupungin sisällä kahden eri vyöhykkeen alueella, niin matkustaminen muuttuu nykyistä kalliimmaksi. Ilmeisesti kahden vyöhykkeen maksualuetta rinnastetaan nykyiseen seutulippuun vaikka todellisuudessa kahden vyöhykkeen lippu vastaa nykyistä sisäistä lippua. HSL:n kannattaisi todella panostaa tiedottamiseen tästä uudesta vyöhykemallista jottei ihmisille jäisi mielikuvaa nykyistä huomattavasti kalliimmasta ja hankalasta lippujärjestelmästä.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> HSL:n kannattaisi todella panostaa tiedottamiseen tästä uudesta vyöhykemallista jottei ihmisille jäisi mielikuvaa nykyistä huomattavasti kalliimmasta ja hankalasta lippujärjestelmästä.





> http://www.hsl.fi/fi/mikaonhsl/Uutis...124020405.aspx :
> Vaihtoehtojen vertailua varten mallitarkasteluissa on käytetty esimerkkihintoja, jotka mukailevat nykyistä hintatasoa. Lippujen hinnoista ei ole tehty esityksiä, sillä niistä päätetään erikseen vuosittain talousarvion yhteydessä.


Joten tässä vaiheessa ei uuden järjestelmän lipunhinnoista voi kai kukaan ilmoittaa vielä mitään sitovaa (varsinkaan pidemmällä aikavälillä vuoden 2016 jälkeen), koska lopullinen päätösvalta jää joka tapauksessa tulevien vuosien HSL-alueen budjetintekijöille?

----------


## hamalhel

Jos matkustan esimerkiksi BC lipulla Kulosaaresta Pitäjänmäelle, esimerkiksi linjalla 59, miksi minun pitäisi maksaa A-vyöhykkeestä, jota en tarvitse? Istun bussissa toki myös Pasilassa, mutta jos en nouse bussiin enkä poistu siitä A-vyöhykkeellä niin mistä minun pitää maksaa?

Kysymys on juridinen. Matkalipussa maksetaan matkasta eikä oleilemisesta liikennevälineessä.

----------


## Dakkus

> Jos matkustan esimerkiksi BC lipulla Kulosaaresta Pitäjänmäelle, esimerkiksi linjalla 59, miksi minun pitäisi maksaa A-vyöhykkeestä, jota en tarvitse? Istun bussissa toki myös Pasilassa, mutta jos en nouse bussiin enkä poistu siitä A-vyöhykkeellä niin mistä minun pitää maksaa?
> 
> Kysymys on juridinen. Matkalipussa maksetaan matkasta eikä oleilemisesta liikennevälineessä.


Ilmauksesi "Kysymys on juridinen" on aika epäselvä ja vaatisi hieman selvennystä.

Muissa kaupungeissa, joissa vastaava kaarimalli on käytössä, maksetaan kaikista vyöhykkeistä, joiden kautta kuljetaan, joten eiköhän se näin tule toimimaan Helsingissäkin. Ideana on, että matkan pituus näkyisi lipun hinnassa, jolloin esim sen pituinen matka kuin Helsingin kaukoidästä keskustaan tai Kulosaaresta Kivenlahteen maksaa enemmän (kolme vyöhykettä) kuin matka vaikkapa lyhyempi matka Kulosaaresta Pitäjänmäkeen (kaksi vyöhykettä).

Kulosaaresta Pitäjänmäkeen et kuitenkaan käytännössä normaalisti menisi BC-lipulla, vaan AB-lipulla, jolloin voit matkustaa 59:llä koko matkan ilman, että välillä matkaat pummilla. BC-lipun kelpoisuus tuolla välillä on relevanttia vain, jos sulla on BC-alueen kausilippu, mutta silloinkin sinun tarvitsee maksaa vain kohtuullisen pieni vyöhykelisä saadaksesi oikeudenkulkea A-vyöhykkeen kautta. Lisämaksu ei ole ongelma, koska ilmeisesti teet BC-lipustasi päätellen tuollaisen matkan vain satunnaisesti. Jos sahaisit erityisen tiheästi väliä Kulosaari-Pitäjänmäki, sinulla olisi toki AB-lippu, eikä BC-lippua. Jos taas kuulut sellaiseen marginaaliryhmään, joka kulkee päivittäin kolmiota Kulosaari-Pitäjänmäki-Tikkurila-Kulosaari, matkustat niin suurella alueella, että ABC-lipun BC-lippua korkeampi on nähdäkseni aivan oikeutettu. Ja lopuksi, vyöhykejärjestelmää ei ole tehty sillä ajatuksella, että pitkän Kulosaari-Pitäjänmäki -matkan pitäisi maksaa saman verran kuin lyhyt Huopalahti-Pitäjänmäki -matka, mutta matkallisesti niiden välille jäävän matkan Pasilasta Pitäjänmäkeen pitäisi maksaa enemmän. Se A-vyöhyke on siellä keskellä juurikin sitä varten, että tarvitsisit kalliimman lipun matkatessasi pitemmän matkan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos matkustan esimerkiksi BC lipulla Kulosaaresta Pitäjänmäelle, esimerkiksi linjalla 59, miksi minun pitäisi maksaa A-vyöhykkeestä, jota en tarvitse? Istun bussissa toki myös Pasilassa, mutta jos en nouse bussiin enkä poistu siitä A-vyöhykkeellä niin mistä minun pitää maksaa?


Jos menet A-vyöhykkeen kautta, maksat siitä että matkasi on vähintään niin pitkä, että se on ulottunut A-vyöhykkeelle asti. Se että voit pelkällä BC-vyöhykkeellä kulkea vyöhykkeen kaarta pitkin, on ylimääräinen alennus (joka on vain hankala poistaa), ei saavutettu etu. Tässä tapauksessa voit myös ajatella, että maksat keskustaan suuntautuvasta paremmasta palvelutarjonnasta, jota et saa maksaessasi vain BC-vyöhykkeellä pysyvän matkan.

Mutta eihän sinun pidä maksaa tuossa edes ABC-matkaa, vaan vain AB-matka, kun et kerran käy C-vyöhykkeellä.

Vastaava kysymys on, että jos matkustaisit C-vyöhykkeeltä vaikka Vuosaaresta C-vyöhykkeelle Kivenlahteen, miksi sinun pitäisi saada halvempi lippu puin C-vyöhykkeeltä keskustaan A-vyöhykkeelle matkustavan, jonka matka on paljon lyhyempi?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:21 ----------




> Kysymys on juridinen. Matkalipussa maksetaan matkasta eikä oleilemisesta liikennevälineessä.


Kysymys ei missään tapauksessa ole juridinen. Tuo HSL:n esittämä hinnanmuodostus on täysin lainmukainen. Kysymys on korkeintaan moraalinen tai eettinen, mutta selitin siis yllä, että se on myös "oikein", koska sinulta jää vain sinulle muutenkin kuulumaton alennus saamatta. Matkasi pituus täyttää kaikki hinnanmuodostuksen "moraalisen oikeellisuuden" kriteerit.

----------


## Knightrider

Miksi Hankajärvi, Kolmiranta, Nuuksionpää, Kotimäki ja Siikajärvi kuuluvat C-vyöhykkeeseen (28km linnuntietä Kaivokadulta) mutta Majvik kuuluu D-vyöhykkeeseen (19 km linnuntietä Kaivokadulta)? Eikö hinnan pitänyt olla reilu edes Hgin keskustasta lähteville?

Kahden vyöhykkeen pakko on toki järkevä, kun ei voi ostaa halpislippua Puroniityltä Suvisaaristolle (C-vyöhykkeen sisäinen). Kuitenkin joku erityisen halpa 20 minuutin lippu voisi olla reilu erittäin lyhyitä matkoja tekeville - heitä on useita. AB-lipun pitäisi olla paljon edullisempi kuin BC:n tai CD:n, sillä AB kattaa pienemmän alueen ja sen alueella liikennöinti syö vähemmän veroja per asiakas kuin muilla vyöhykkeillä.

Tässä järjestelmässä olisi myös sellainen oikku, että tapiolalaisen Sipooseen-matkaajan kannattaa säästää rahaa ajamalla autolla pätkä Länsiväylää päinvastaiseen suuntaan, Matinkylään, ostaakseen CD-lipun BCD:n sijaan. Samalla hänen matkansa maksaa HSL:lle käytännössä enemmän. Mutta kauankohan lippu olisi voimassa, sillä hän tarvitsisi Reittioppaan mukaan matkaansa 3 tuntia.

----------


## aki

> Joten tässä vaiheessa ei uuden järjestelmän lipunhinnoista voi kai kukaan ilmoittaa vielä mitään sitovaa (varsinkaan pidemmällä aikavälillä vuoden 2016 jälkeen), koska lopullinen päätösvalta jää joka tapauksessa tulevien vuosien HSL-alueen budjetintekijöille?


En toki tarkoittanutkaan että HSL:n pitäisi mitään täsmällisiä hintoja alkaa esittämään koska eihän kukaan voi vielä tietääkään vuoden 2016 kustannustasoa, tarkoitin sitä että HSL:n kannattaa satsata kunnolla tiedotukseen tämän uuden vyöhykejärjestelmän suhteen sitten kun se tulee ajankohtaiseksi. Seudulla on kuitenkin ollut jo lähes 30 vuotta melko samanlaisena säilynyt tariffijärjestelmä (sisäiset ja seutuliput) joten täysin uudenlaisen vyöhykemallin opettelu ei läheskään kaikilta luonnistu aivan helposti.

----------


## Max

Minun mielestäni tämä uusi vyöhyke-ehdotus edustaa vanhaa ja Helsingin seudulla keskustan syrjäisestä sijainnista johtuen hankalaa ajattelua, jossa oletetaan kaikkien matkojen kulkevan Helsingin keskustaan tai sen kautta. Autoilua suosiva kansanosahan ei ole ajatellut näin enää pitkään aikaan; tunnen itse asiassa monia ihmisiä, joilla kodit ja työpaikat ovat Vantaalla, Espoossa tai Helsingin esikaupunkivyöhykkeellä, ja jotka käyvät Helsingin keskustassa vain muutaman kerran vuodessa. HSL:lle jonkinlainen kohtalonkysymys olisi pystyä vastaamaan kysyntään tässä ryhmässä nykyistä paremmin ja oma tuntemukseni olisi, että mosaiikkityyppinen tariffimalli edistäisi tätä päämäärää paremmin.

Vertailun vuoksi kaupungeissa, joissa keskusta todella on keskellä (paremmin tuntemistani esim. Turku, Krakova) huomattavasti suurempi osa matkoista on järkevääkin tehdä keskustan kautta kuin Helsingin alueella.

----------


## Dakkus

Käytännössähän tämä kaarimalli on silti askel poispäin tuosta keskustasentrisyydestä, koska se poistaa tariffillisia esteitä kunnanrajan ylittävässä liikenteessä silloin, kun koko matka mahtuu kahden vyöhykkeen sisälle. Poistaessaan kunnanrajojen merkitystä se myös tuo keskuksia kuten Leppävaara ja Tikkurila selkeämmin osaksi Helsinkiä, mikä tukee kaupunkirakenteen ja ajan myötä joukkoliikenteenkin muuttumista hieman monikeskeisemmäksi, mistä on hyötyä poikittaisliikenteen kehittämiselle.
Ennen kaikkea tämä vaikuttaa pienituloisten nuorten elämään, kun Helsingin lähiöistä tulee mahdolliseksi matkustaa kertalipulla myös Espoon tai Vantaan lähiöihin. Itse muuten päädyin muuttamaan Helsinkiin juurikin siksi, että seutukertalipun hinta ja huonosti sijoitettu vyöhykeraja yhdessä pitivät huolen, että jos valitaan, kenen kotona hengaillaan tai biletetään, valinta kohdistuu aina helsinkiläiseen asuntoon, jos mahdollista. On mukavampaa, kun ei aina tarvitse seilata muiden kämpillä, vaan välillä voi viettää aikaa kotonaankin joutumatta olemaan yksin  :Smile: 
Pidänkin kaarimallissa nykyiseen vyöhykejakoon verrattuna isona etuna myös sitä, että vyöhykelisän poistaminen on kaarimallissa huomattavasti vaikeampaa kuin vanhassa mallissa. On vaikeaa perustella leppävaaralaiselle, miksi hänen olisi ostettava AB-kuukausilippunsa lisäksi BC-kertalippu käydäkseen Espoon Keskuksessa. Ja jos tuollainen onnistuisikin silti menemään läpi, lisälipuksi vaadittaisiin silti vain sisäisen lipun hintainen BC-lippu seutulipun hintaisen ABC:n sijaan.

Toki tuollaisella kennomallisella vyöhykejaolla samat tavoitteet saavutettaisiin vielä paljon paremmin, mutta asiaa ei tainnut sopivalla hetkellä olla kukaan asioista päättäville ehdottamassa.

Kaiken kaikkiaan uusi lippujärjestelmä johtaa kuntarajojen merkityksen vähenemiseen ja edistää niiden täyttä katoamista. Nuorelle tai lapselle, joka muodostaa käsitystä siitä, mikä pääkaupunkiseutu oikein on, voi pelkällä vyöhykerajalla olla yllättävänkin paljon merkitystä sille, minkä alueen jäseneksi hän identifioituu. Pääkaupunkiseutulaisiksi kasvaneiden vähitellen saadessa lisää ja lisää painoarvoa koko pääkaupunkiseudun yhteistoiminta tehostuu, mistä hyötyy koko Suomi.
Thumbs up tälle ratkaisulle siis, vaikka vielä parempikin olisi ollut mahdollista  :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

> Itselläni tulevaisuudessa työmatka on Itä-Pasilan ja Kulosaaren välillä. Tämä 4,8 kilometrin matka edellyttää kävelyä noin kilometrin. Netoksi jää 3,8 kilometriä x 2 joka työpäivä. Iltaisin käytän autoa muualle kuin keskustaan, jonne ajan metrolla.


Offtopic, mutta eikös linjat 58,B ja 59 kulje tuota kautta?

----------


## Dakkus

> Offtopic, mutta eikös linjat 58,B ja 59 kulje tuota kautta?


Jos kotiovelta bussipysäkille on 500 m ja toiselta bussipysäkiltä työpaikan ovelle myöskin 500 m, niistä muodostuu yhteensä 1 km kävelymatka. Joka nyt ei tietenkään ole mikään oikea ongelma.

----------


## hamalhel

> Jos kotiovelta bussipysäkille on 500 m ja toiselta bussipysäkiltä työpaikan ovelle myöskin 500 m, niistä muodostuu yhteensä 1 km kävelymatka. Joka nyt ei tietenkään ole mikään oikea ongelma.


Ei se olekaan. Ensin kävelyä 500 m vyöhykkeellä B ja sitten 1000 metriä bussilla vyöhykkeellä B, sitten bussilla 2800 metriä vyöhykkeellä A ja lopuksi kävelyä vyöhykkeellä A 500 metriä.

Pitkä on matka kun se on kahden vyöhykkeen mittainen. Itäkeskuksesta Malmille tai Pitäjänmäelle on vyöhykemielessä lyhyempi matka. Mutta en voisi ajatella ajavani sitä mopolla kuten Pasilaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pitkä on matka kun se on kahden vyöhykkeen mittainen.


En ymmärrä, näetkö tässä nyt jonkun ongelman. Juuri tästä syystä uudessa lippujärjestelmässä ei myydä ABC-alueella yhden vyöhykkeen lippuja. Halvimmalla lipulla voi siten aina matkustaa vähintään yhden vyöhykkeen poikkimittaisen matkan. Yhden rajan ylitys hinnoitellaan siis kuin ei rajaa olisi ollenkaan. "Vyöhykemielessä" matkasi Pasilaan on siis ihan yhtä pitkä kuin matka Malmillekin.

----------


## tkp

http://www.uusisuomi.fi/kotimaa/1210...tikorotuksesta

http://www.soininvaara.fi/2012/03/20...-tasatariffin/

"Vihreiden kansanedustaja Osmo Soininvaara pelkää, että Espoon vaatimusten takia Helsingin sisäisen joukkoliikenteen lippujen hinnat nousevat pilviin."

----------


## Max

Espoolaisilta taitaa olla jäänyt huomaamatta, että yksi vyöhykeraja ei tuossa ehdotetussa järjestelmässä vaikuta matkan hintaan tuon taivaallista...

----------


## hylje

Vastaavasti 3-vyöhykelippu on nykyinen seutulippu, jota nykyisellään jo naapurista Vantaalta tullessa tarvitsee kuitenkin.

----------


## 339-DF

Onko tarkoitus, että kahden vyöhykkeen lippu on aina samanhintainen riippumatta siitä mitä kahta vyöhykettä se koskee? Ja vastaako hinta suurin piirtein nykyistä kaupungin sisäistä lippua?

----------


## Max

> Onko tarkoitus, että kahden vyöhykkeen lippu on aina samanhintainen riippumatta siitä mitä kahta vyöhykettä se koskee? Ja vastaako hinta suurin piirtein nykyistä kaupungin sisäistä lippua?


Näin olen asian HSL:n suunnitelmista ymmärtänyt.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Näin olen asian HSL:n suunnitelmista ymmärtänyt.


Mutta vain ABC-alueella. Jos ostat CD:n, se maksaa enemmän kuin AB. Mutta voit ostaa myös pelkän D:n.

----------


## Knightrider

> Mutta voit ostaa myös pelkän D:n.


Miksi? D-vyöhykkeellähän matkustajakohtainen kustannus sekä vyöhykkeen pituus on juurikin suurin, mutta D-vyöhykeläiset saisivat silti tälläisen erikoisetuuden. 
Osmon kirjoituksesta tuli mieleen, että raitiovaunuissa HSL:n esityksen (sivulla 26) mukaan myydään edelleen ratikkalippua vyöhykeuudistuksen jälkeenkin. Hinta 1,40 eur. Mielestäni ratikkalippu pitäisi saada sekä käteisellä että kortilla (eri hintaan toki), sekä arvona että kautena ja lasten- että aikuisten lippuna.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miksi? D-vyöhykkeellähän matkustajakohtainen kustannus sekä vyöhykkeen pituus on juurikin suurin, mutta D-vyöhykeläiset saisivat silti tälläisen erikoisetuuden.


Kysy sitä HSL:ltä. Näin se nyt vain suunnitelmissa on. Mutta ei se mikään erityisetu ole, koska Keravalta Kirkkonummelle ei taida mennä yhtään bussia, joka ei kävisi C-vyöhykkeellä. Ja kun hinta tulisi olemaan sama kuin AB:n tai BC:n, niin vielä vähemmän on erikoisetu, että saa vain yhden vyöhykkeen kahden hinnalla.

----------


## aki

Helsinki haluaa sisällyttää Kulosaaren A-vyöhykkeeseen http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...ren_a-sarjaan/ Apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Pekka Sauri perustelee muutosta maantieteellisellä tasapuolisuudella koska Lauttasaarikin kuuluu A-vyöhykkeeseen. Lisäksi Helsinki haluaa sisällyttää Ala-Tikkurilan ja koko Honkasuon B-vyöhykkeeseen.
Periaatteessa sillä kuuluuko Kulosaari A vai B-vyöhykkeeseen, ei ole juurikaan merkitystä, koska matkustaja joutuu jokatapauksessa ostamaan kahden vyöhykkeen lipun joka on minimiostos, matkustaa sitten Itään tai Länteen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Periaatteessa sillä kuuluuko Kulosaari A vai B-vyöhykkeeseen, ei ole juurikaan merkitystä, koska matkustaja joutuu jokatapauksessa ostamaan kahden vyöhykkeen lipun joka on minimiostos, matkustaa sitten Itään tai Länteen.


Niin. Mitähän Sauri on ajatellut? A-vyöhykkeen ainoa funktio on tehdä pidemmät matkat kalliimmaksi. B-vyöhykkeeseen kuuluminen on monin tavoin parempaa, koska sieltä voi ostaa joko AB- tai BC-lipun. A-vyöhykkeellä voi ostaa vain AB- tai ABC-lipun. Jos Kulosaaresta haluaa läntiseen Espooseen, joutuu joka tapauksessa ostamaan ABC-lipun (tai sitten voi yrittää B-vyöhykettä pitkin keplotella itsensä sinne, mutta sekään ei onnistu, jos ollaan A-vyöhykkeellä). Jos taas Kulosaaresta haluaa itään, Östersundomiin, voi B-vyöhykkeellä ostaa BC-lipun, mutta A:lla vaaditaan ABC.

----------


## Max

> Mitähän Sauri on ajatellut? A-vyöhykkeen ainoa funktio on tehdä pidemmät matkat kalliimmaksi. B-vyöhykkeeseen kuuluminen on monin tavoin parempaa, koska sieltä voi ostaa joko AB- tai BC-lipun. A-vyöhykkeellä voi ostaa vain AB- tai ABC-lipun.


Ihan Sauria vastaavaa ajattelua edustivat espoolaispoliitikot, jotka vaativat Tapiolaa ja Espoon keskusta samalle vyöhykkeelle. Tuntuu vähän siltä, että HSL:n tiedotus ei ole asiassa ollut riittävää. Ja surullista on, jos poliitikot päättävät järjestelmästä väärin tiedoin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ihan Sauria vastaavaa ajattelua edustivat espoolaispoliitikot, jotka vaativat Tapiolaa ja Espoon keskusta samalle vyöhykkeelle.


Ehei, siinä on suuri ero. B-vyöhykkeeltä matkat keskustaan ovat halvempia kuin C-vyöhykkeeltä. B-vyöhykkeeseen todella kannattaa kuulua. A-vyöhykkeestä ei ole samaa hyötyä.

----------


## Max

> Ehei, siinä on suuri ero. B-vyöhykkeeltä matkat keskustaan ovat halvempia kuin C-vyöhykkeeltä. B-vyöhykkeeseen todella kannattaa kuulua. A-vyöhykkeestä ei ole samaa hyötyä.


Paitsi että nuo poliitikot eivät toivoneet halpoja lippuja Tapiolasta Helsingin keskustaan, vaan Espoon. Jos Espoon keskus on poliitikkojen toiveen mukaisesti "samalla vyöhykkeellä kuin Tapiola", niin silloin oikeudenmukaisuuden nimissä tuon vyöhykkeen olisi kai oltava C eikä B? Muussa tapauksessa vaadin Korsoa B-vyöhykkeeseen, etäisyys Helsingistä on suunnilleen sama kuin Espoon keskukseenkin!  :Wink: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:23 ----------

Oliko muuten Pasilan asema A-vyöhykkeellä? Tällä on nimittäin suuri vaikutus aika monien lipunhintoihin...

----------


## hezec

> Oliko muuten Pasilan asema A-vyöhykkeellä? Tällä on nimittäin suuri vaikutus aika monien lipunhintoihin...


On. Se on HSL:n raportissa mainittu yhdeksi vyöhykemallin lähtökohdaksi:


> Tärkeä vaihtopaikka Pasilan asema sijaitsee kaarella A johtuen siitä, että lipputulokertymän turvaamiseksi kaaren A tulee olla laaja. Myös junien lipuntarkastustoiminnan sujuvuuden vuoksi kaarten raja ei saisi olla päärautatieaseman ja Pasilan välillä. Lisäksi kahden kaaren minimiostos -periaate tuo lievennyksen, sillä kaaren A ulkorajalla on merkitystä vain niillä matkoilla, jotka kulkevat kaarten BF ja CF välillä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Paitsi että nuo poliitikot eivät toivoneet halpoja lippuja Tapiolasta Helsingin keskustaan, vaan Espoon.


On siinä silti se logiikka, että aika moni tapiolalainen varmasti ostaisi joka tapauksessa AB-lipun. Jos Espoon keskus (ei keskusta!) sijaitsee C-vyöhykkeellä, pitää sinne maksaa vyöhykelisä tai ostaa ABC-lippu.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:17 ----------




> Muussa tapauksessa vaadin Korsoa B-vyöhykkeeseen, etäisyys Helsingistä on suunnilleen sama kuin Espoon keskukseenkin!


Periaatteessa se on kiinni vain kuntien maksuhaluista. Soininvaara arvosteli tuota Espoon tahtotilaa juuri siitä, että epäili ettei Espoolla ole rahaa maksaa siitä, minkä jälkeen AB-lipun hinta nousee seutulipun tasoiseksi.

----------


## Overdriver

MTV3:n mukaan noin puolet haluaisi joukkoliikenteestä maksutonta. Kuulostaa hienolta, mutta onko millään tavalla toteuttamiskelpoinen Suomessa? Mistä rahoitus revitään Tallinnassa?

----------


## joboo

> MTV3:n mukaan noin puolet haluaisi joukkoliikenteestä maksutonta. Kuulostaa hienolta, mutta onko millään tavalla toteuttamiskelpoinen Suomessa? Mistä rahoitus revitään Tallinnassa?


Liput voisi olla halvemmat, mutta ei ilmaiset!

----------


## marX

Vaikuttaa jotenkin aivan älyttömältä, että vyöhykerajoista on tullut populismipolitiikan väline. Kuka näistä vyöhykkeistä lopulta päättää? HSL:n hallitus? Täytyy vain toivoa, että siellä osattaisi pysyä asialinjalla ja vyöhykkeet saataisi rakennettua mahdollisimman objektiivisen harkinnan perusteella.

----------


## Knightrider

Minusta paras ratkaisu on noudattaa mahdollisimman tarkasti alkuperäistä ohjenuoraa, eli etäisyyttä Helsingin keskustasta. Jos matka Kulosaaresta Östersundomiin on niin pitkä, että se sisältää kolme vyöhykettä, sitten siitä maksetaan seutumaksu, kuten muistakin vastaavan pituisista A+B+C-matkoista. Espoolaiselle alkuperäinenkin ehdotus on erittäin suopea eikä lisää matkakustannuksia sisäisen lipun ollessa nimeltään B+C. Seutulipunkin voi saada A+B:n muodossa sisäisen hinnalla, jos sattuu sopivan lähellä Hgin keskustaa asumaan.

----------


## aki

Kuntien rahapula varjostaa HSL:n lippu-uudistusta http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...pu-uudistusta/ Jutusta saa hyvin käsityksen, ettei tulevaisuudessa lippujen hinnat ainakaan tule laskemaan, päinvastoin, "ennuste on, että hintataso AB -ja BC-vyöhykkeillä on nykyistä korkeampi"

----------


## kuukanko

HSL:n hallitus saa ensi viikolla eteensä ehdotuksen hintasuhteista (sisältäen karkeat hinnat): aikuisten kausilipun hintataso 30 päivän kohdalla (5 euron tarkkuudella) on AB-kaarella 50 euroa, BC-kaarella 60 euroa, ABC-kaarella 90 euroa, D-kaarella 50 euroa ja ABCD-kaarella 140 euroa.

Esityslista

----------


## MJG

> HSL:n hallitus saa ensi viikolla eteensä ehdotuksen hintasuhteista (sisältäen karkeat hinnat): aikuisten kausilipun hintataso 30 päivän kohdalla (5 euron tarkkuudella) on AB-kaarella 50 euroa, BC-kaarella 60 euroa, ABC-kaarella 90 euroa, D-kaarella 50 euroa ja ABCD-kaarella 140 euroa.
> 
> Esityslista


Niinpä tietysti. Ahneus on iskenyt. Ei edes ole selvitetty esim Berliinin noudattamaa mallia, jossa lisäkustannus lisävyöhykkeelle menemisestä olisi maltillinen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Niinpä tietysti. Ahneus on iskenyt. Ei edes ole selvitetty esim Berliinin noudattamaa mallia, jossa lisäkustannus lisävyöhykkeelle menemisestä olisi maltillinen.


Ongelma on minusta myös liian suuret vyöhykkeet. AB:n ja ABC:n hintaero on sinänsä ihan perusteltu, koska ABC on niin valtava alue, mutta toimisi paremmin, jos välissä olisi yksi 70 euron vyöhyke lisää.

----------


## Dakkus

> Ongelma on minusta myös liian suuret vyöhykkeet. AB:n ja ABC:n hintaero on sinänsä ihan perusteltu, koska ABC on niin valtava alue, mutta toimisi paremmin, jos välissä olisi yksi 70 euron vyöhyke lisää.


Berliinin kaupunki (a.k.a. Berliinin osavaltio) on itä-länsisuunnassa melko tasan samankokoinen kuin Helsinki.
Eli jostain Staakenista Mahlsdorfin seuduille on suunnilleen sama matka kuin Vuosaaresta jonnekin Kauklahden taakse.
Koska Helsingissä on etelässä meri vastassa, käytännössä Helsingin pinta-ala toki on vain jonkun luokkaa 2/3 Berliinin pinta-alasta. Silti, koska Helsingin keskustasta on muihin suuntiin kuin merelle päin kuljettaessa rajalle sama matka kuin Berliinin keskeltä Berliinin rajalle, noita alueita on tosi helppo verrat keskenään.
Kätevästi Berliinin kehärata on itä-länsi -suunnassa samaa luokkaa kuin Kehä I. Eli etäisyys Westendistä Itäkeskukseen on suunnilleen sama kuin etäisyys Westendistä (heh) Treptow'hun. Berliinin Kehärata on vieläpä vastaavalla tavalla pohjois-etelä -suunnassa litistynyt kuin meikäläisten Kehä I.

Vyöhykejako on sellainen, että A-vyöhyke on kaikki kehäradan ("Kehä I:n") sisäpuolinen alue ja B-vyöhyke on kaikki kehäradan ja osavaltion rajan välinen alue. C-vyöhyke sitten on Berliinin ulkopuolisilla alueilla, eli Brandenburgin osavaltiossa. Siitä neliömillimetrikään ei sijaitse Berliinissä, aivan kuten neliömillimetrikään B-cyöhykettä ei sijaitse Brandenburgin osavaltiossa.
Koska Berlin AB:n rajat ovat siis erittäin vastaavat kuin Helsinki ABC:n rajat (ja koska Berlin A on verrannollinen Helsinki AB:hen samoin kuin Berlin B on verrannollinen Helsinki C:hen), Berlin C on käytännössä aivan sama asia kuin Helsinki D.

Summa summarum, Helsinki ABC ei ole sen valtavampi kuin Berlin AB, joten siellä voitaisiin vallan hyvin käyttää vastaavaa tariffiporrastusta kuin Berliinissäkin. Jos haluttaisiin.
(Mutta oikeastaan, miksi haluttaisiin?)

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> ...
> Summa summarum, Helsinki ABC ei ole sen valtavampi kuin Berlin AB, joten siellä voitaisiin vallan hyvin käyttää vastaavaa tariffiporrastusta kuin Berliinissäkin. Jos haluttaisiin.
> (Mutta oikeastaan, miksi haluttaisiin?)


Juu, pitkämatkalaiset hyötyisivät, lyhytmatkalaiset maksaisivat ekstraa.
"Sisä-Berliinissä" AB on vähimmäisostos ja sellainen kuukausilippu näyttää maksavan tällä hetkellä 77 euroa (http://www.bvg.de/index.php/de/13180...cle/11722.html).

----------


## Dakkus

> Juu, pitkämatkalaiset hyötyisivät, lyhytmatkalaiset maksaisivat ekstraa.
> "Sisä-Berliinissä" AB on vähimmäisostos ja sellainen kuukausilippu näyttää maksavan tällä hetkellä 77 euroa (http://www.bvg.de/index.php/de/13180...cle/11722.html).


Se on Helsingissä Berliiniin verrattuna oikeasti hienoa, että täällä kausilippujen hinta suhteessa kertalippuihin on niin matala. Jotenkin hämmentää se, että kun kertalippu Helsingin seutualuetta vastaavalle alueelle maksaa 2,30 , kuukausilipun hinta on sitten tuon kahdeksisenkymppiä.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Olen pyöritellyt viimeisen puoli tuntia ajatusta uudenlaisesti hinnoitellusta kuukausilipusta HSL-alueella. Mielestäni olen pureskellut asiaa tarpeeksi pitkään ja perusteellisesti, joten tässä teille loppuun asti funtsittu idea, mitäs sanotte? Ajatuksessani on kaksi eri variaatiota.

1) Olisiko HSL:n mahdollista myydä kausilippuja siten, että ne olisivat voimassa vain arkipäivisin? Okei, tämä asettaa vuorotyötä tekevät eriarvoiseen asemaan konttorirottiin nähden, joten asian voisi ratkaista siten, että lippu olisi voimassa viitenä päivänä viikossa (tai 5 x 24h / vko). Kunkin päivän voimassaolo alkaisi kunkin päivän ensimmäisestä matkasta. Tällä kausilipulla olisi leimausvelvollisuus myös avorahastuskulkuneuvoissa.
2) Olisiko HSL:n mahdollista myydä kausilippua, joka on voimassa 22 vuorokautta kuukaudessa?

Detaljeja ja käytännönongelmia varmasti tällaisen toteutuksessa on, mutta jutun juju on se, että harva duunissa käyvä käyttää viikonloppuasiointiin vaikkapa Jumbossa julkisia. Tilastoja mulla ei viikonloppuisin yksityisautoilevista ole, mutta näkeehän sen nyt silmällä, että suuret kauppakeskukset imevät asiakkaat kaupoille juurikin yksityisautoilla. Tässä voisi olla joku hintahoukutin, jolla arkisin tai muina työpäivinä oleva lippu olisi selvästi 30 vrk:n lippua edullisempi. Tällaista on varmasti funtsittu ja muistan ainakin Jyväskylässä aikoinaan olleen käytössä juuri 22 matkan sarjalipun, joka oli tietysti kohdistettu työmatkalaisille. Tässä kyseisessä idiksessäni matkojen määrää ei siis olisi rajoitettu, mutta voimassaolovuorokausia sen sijaan olisi.

----------


## Koala

Ei jatkoon. Tuohan nimenomaan "pakottaisi" käyttämään sitä peltilehmää viikonloppuna. Kausilipulla muut matkat tulevat "kaupanpäälle" jolloin moni valinnee julkisen ainakin satunnaisesti myös vapaalla.

----------


## 339-DF

Juu, ei tuossa järkeä ole. Nyt parikymmentä arvolippua vastaa suunnilleen kuukausilippua, jolloin viikonloput ja asiointimatkat tulevat ikään kuin kaupan päälle. Tuossa mallissa hyvin moni ostaisi sen halvemman arkilipun, jolloin HSL:n tosiasialliset tulot pienenisivät ja viikonlopun joukkoliikennematkat vähenisivät, jolloin viikonloppujen vuorotarjontaa harvennettaisiin. Ei hyvä.

Ylipäätään en oikein ymmärrä, miksi yhä vielä älykorttien kaudella yritetään väkisin pitää kiinni teennäisestä jaosta sarjalippuihin ja kuukausikortteihin. Ei sille pitäisi enää olla mitään perustetta, varsinkaan kun kohta tulee taas uusi ja entistä älykkäämpi korttisukupolvi. Kun joukkoliikenteen tarkoitus ei ole olla bisnestä vaan palvelua, niin kuluttajaa=matkustajaa=asiakasta tulisi palvella systeemillä, joka on mahdollisimman yksinkertainen. Pois kaikki mokamahdollisuudet mallia "painoin 1 vaikka matkustan kuntarajan yli  pakko siis ostaa vielä toinenkin lippu" tai "nyt pitää lähteä vielä kerran eestaas kaupungille  kunpa olisin tiennyt ja ostanut samantien vuorokausilipun".

Tällöin kortille ladataan rahaa ja sitten sillä matkustetaan. Kulkuneuvoon noustessa kortti leimataan, ja korttikohtainen katto huolehtii siitä, että yhden vuorokauden/viikon/kuukauden (aika voi olla vapaa) aikana ei veloiteta enempää kuin tietty summa. Päivän ensimmäinen matka on siis aina kertamatka, ehkä toinenkin, mutta kolmas maksaa vain murto-osan ja neljäs on sitten jo ilmainen. Lontoossa tämä on onnistuneesti ja selkeästi toteutettu. Se toki edellyttää myös vyöhykeajattelun muuttamista ja suljettua rahastusjärjestelmää raskaassa raideliikenteessä. Metro ja junat check in/check out -periaatteella, bussit ja ratikat sen sijaan yhtä ja samaa vyöhykettä koko HSL-alueella. Ratikoiden kohdalla tuo ei ole ongelma, eikä se minusta ole bussienkaan kohdalla todellinen laajan mittakaavan ongelma. Suorat, pitkät bussimatkat vähenevät oleellisesti, kun länsimetro ja kehärata avataan, ja kuulemani mukaan myös uudet HSL:ään liittyvät/liittyneet kunnat aiotaan jatkossa palvella lähinnä liitynnällä, jolloin vaikkapa Nikkilästä ei pääse suoralla bussilla Helsinkiin, vaan Keravalla vaihdetaan junaan, jolloin on pakko maksaa vyöhykkeiden mukaan. Jos tuonne joku Hakunila jää, josta sitten pääsee vähän halvemmalla keskustaan, niin so what? Nauttikoot halpaa hintaa kun nauttivat samalla myös bussien palvelutasosta.

Tällainen järjestelmä olisi matkustajalle kaikkein yksinkertaisin, eikä tarvitsisi enää taktioida mitään, kun älykortti hoitaisi kaiken.

----------


## kuukanko

> kuulemani mukaan myös uudet HSL:ään liittyvät/liittyneet kunnat aiotaan jatkossa palvella lähinnä liitynnällä, jolloin vaikkapa Nikkilästä ei pääse suoralla bussilla Helsinkiin, vaan Keravalla vaihdetaan junaan


Foorumilla viime aikoina käytyä keskustelua mukaillen tekee mieli pyytää lähdettä kuulopuheille. Ainakin Sipoon tulevan linjaston luonnosta on käsitelty tälläkin foorumilla ja luonnoksen mukaan Nikkilän ja Helsingin välillä olisi suora bussiyhteys arkisin 5 - 20 + yksi yölähtö. Nikkilä olisi junaliitynnän varassa vain hiljaisina aikoina, jolloin nykyisellään tarjontaa on hyvin niukasti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Foorumilla viime aikoina käytyä keskustelua mukaillen tekee mieli pyytää lähdettä kuulopuheille.


Jos tahtoisin kertoa, niin varmasti olisin kertonut, eikö vaan? Eihän sitä turhanpäiten leikitä salaperäistä. Mutta ei minua tarvitse uskoa, odotellaan vaan ja katsotaan, millaiseksi nuo pikkukuntien linjastot muodostuvat. Nikkilä on tietysti huono esimerkki, kun sinne jää arkisin harvakseltaan kulkeva suorakin bussi, mutta on niitä muita "nikkilöitä" vaikka kuinka.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos tahtoisin kertoa, niin varmasti olisin kertonut, eikö vaan?


Ilman lähdettä kommentillasi ei vaan ole mitään arvoa. Toki jo ihan karttaa katsomalla näkee, että monet HSL:n mahdollisista uusista jäsenkunnista ovat ratojen varsilla, mutta ainakin Nurmijärven kunnalle, jossa pohditaan HSL-jäsenyyden mahdollisuutta, HSL:ltä vastattiin eilen, ettei HSL:llä ole käsitystä mahdollisesta linjastosta HSL-jäsenenä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ilman lähdettä kommentillasi ei vaan ole mitään arvoa.


JLF ei ole oikeussali eikä liioin tieteellinen tutkimus, ei edes opinnäytetyö. JLF:n kuuluisi olla keskustelua, mutta yhä useammin  ja liian usein  se on nykyään keskustelun sijaan kettuilua.

Minulle sopii vallan hyvin, ettei kommentillani ole mielestäsi mitään arvoa. Sekin sopii erinomaisesti, että joku muu tai moni muu ajattelee niin. Siksi kirjoitin:




> Mutta ei minua tarvitse uskoa, odotellaan vaan ja katsotaan, millaiseksi nuo pikkukuntien linjastot muodostuvat.





> ainakin Nurmijärven kunnalle, jossa pohditaan HSL-jäsenyyden mahdollisuutta, HSL:ltä vastattiin eilen, ettei HSL:llä ole käsitystä mahdollisesta linjastosta HSL-jäsenenä.


On muuten harvinaisen huonoa jäsenkuntahoukuttelua. Että liittykää ihmeessä, mutta ei meillä ole mitään käsitystä siitä, mitä te sillä liittymisellä saatte tai ette saa. Vai oliko tuossa tarkoituskin sanoa, että älkää ihmeessä liittykö?

----------


## kuukanko

> JLF ei ole oikeussali eikä liioin tieteellinen tutkimus, ei edes opinnäytetyö. JLF:n kuuluisi olla keskustelua, mutta yhä useammin  ja liian usein  se on nykyään keskustelun sijaan kettuilua.


En minä ainakaan pidä noita lähteiden vaatimisia kettuiluna enkä itse tarkoittanut kommenttiani sellaiseksi. Ne ovat vain ihan normaali tapa varmistaa tiedon luotettavuus. Kun käydään asiakeskustelua, on tiedon luotettavuudella ratkaiseva merkitys sen painoarvon kannalta. Lähteettömien kuulopuheiden painoarvo on mielestäni vielä pienempi kuin vaikka omien mielipiteiden.

----------


## Nrg

Pitäisikö tämän ketjun olla kehittämishankkeiden alla? Aihehan ei suinkaan ole pelkästään busseihin liittyvä ja otsikkokin kaipaisi päivitystä nykypäivään.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> En minä ainakaan pidä noita lähteiden vaatimisia kettuiluna enkä itse tarkoittanut kommenttiani sellaiseksi. Ne ovat vain ihan normaali tapa varmistaa tiedon luotettavuus. Kun käydään asiakeskustelua, on tiedon luotettavuudella ratkaiseva merkitys sen painoarvon kannalta. Lähteettömien kuulopuheiden painoarvo on mielestäni vielä pienempi kuin vaikka omien mielipiteiden.


Onko termi "luotettavista lähteistä saatujen tietojen mukaan" kuukankolle tuttu? Mites lähdesuoja? Ymmärtääkseni lähdesuojasta kiinni pitäminen on yksi länsimaisen lehdistönvapauden peruskulmakivistä. En nyt puhu VRLeaksin suulla, vaan aivan omana itsenäni, Mikko Nymanina. Lähtökohtaisesti uutiset ja uutisoinnit ovat totta ja siihen on hyvä nojata - mikäli asia olisi toisinpäin, mihinkään ei voisi uskoa ja kaikki pitäisi erikseen todistaa todeksi. Voisin kuvitella, että tällainen tähtitieteelliselle tasolle viety skeptisyys kuluttaisi ihmisiä sisältä käsin niin paljon, että jopa postilaatikkoon tipahtanutta pizzamainosta alkaisi ajan myötä epäillä feikiksi.

Niin kauan kun toimittajina työskentelee ihmisiä, on mahdollisuus virheisiin - paitsi tietysti Itar-Tassissa, joka ei tee virheitä, ja jonka jokaista sanaa tulee uskoa enemmän kuin vaikkapa STT:n uutisankaksi käräjäoikeudessa todistettua uutista Jari Räsäsen dopingin käytöstä.

Erinäiset vihjailut, epäsuorat syytökset tai muut argumentoimattomat väittämät jonkun asian paikkansapitämättömyydestä kääntyvät itse itseään vastaan niin pitkään, kun vastafaktoja ei ole lyödä pöytään. Vihjailu kuuluu mielestäni Helsinginkadun Ebeneser-päiväkotiin ja vuoteen 1982 - _mulla on muuten yks juttu, mut en kerro sitä sulle_.

Vielä käytän viimeisen metrin rautalankaa ja sitten vetäydyn takapihan lämpöön valkoiselle Marlborolle: Hesarin tämän aamun Putinin lähipiiriä koskeneessa varsin laajassa jutussa (sivut B6-B8) ei muuten mainittu lähteitä. Miksi ei? Voiko juttuun luottaa lainkaan? Tuskin.

Totta kai tästäkin tekstistäni löytyy jollekulle hiustenhalkomisprojektia koko pyhäksi, mutta toiset ehkä kiinnittävät huomion olennaiseen.

----------


## Samppa

> Hesarin tämän aamun Putinin lähipiiriä koskeneessa varsin laajassa jutussa (sivut B6-B8) ei muuten mainittu lähteitä. Miksi ei? Voiko juttuun luottaa lainkaan? Tuskin.


Ainakin nettihesarissa on lähteitä mainittu: Juttujen ja taulukon lähteet: HS:n Panama-aineisto / Dan O'Huiginn, Suomen Asiakastieto, Patentti- ja rekisterihallitus, BBC, Maanmittauslaitoksen kiinteistörekisteri, The Guardian, Forbes-lehti, Novaja Gazeta, Yhdysvaltain arvopaperiviranomainen SEC, SMP-pankin ja Gazprombankin tilinpäätöstiedot. PS. Nämä on mainittu myös ainakin minulle tulleessa paperilehdessä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko termi "luotettavista lähteistä saatujen tietojen mukaan" kuukankolle tuttu?


Se juuri jättää avoimeksi sen, onko tieto oikeasti luotettavasta lähteestä. Kirjoittajan mielestä vaikka Teboilin baari saattaa olla luotettava lähde.

Kun alkuperäinen väite koski ajatusten olemassaoloa, on minun tietysti mahdotonta osoittaa sitä vääräksi. Minulla oli kuitenkin näyttö siitä, että tässä tapauksessa HSL:n toiminta vahvasti viittaa siihen, ettei ainakaan asiasta vastaavilla ole ajatuksia asiasta. Vaikka vahtimestarilla voi ollakin, mutta se on lopputuloksen kannalta aika irrelevanttia.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Ainakin nettihesarissa on lähteitä mainittu: Juttujen ja taulukon lähteet: HS:n Panama-aineisto / Dan O'Huiginn, Suomen Asiakastieto, Patentti- ja rekisterihallitus, BBC, Maanmittauslaitoksen kiinteistörekisteri, The Guardian, Forbes-lehti, Novaja Gazeta, Yhdysvaltain arvopaperiviranomainen SEC, SMP-pankin ja Gazprombankin tilinpäätöstiedot


Juuri tällaista kommenttia odotin, joskin se tuli nopeammin kuin kuvittelin.

Tekstini tosin koski lähdesuojaa ja yksilöä, eli luonnollisia henkilöitä, ei oikeushenkilöitä yleisesti. Tämän tosiaan varmaan muut kuin Parturi-kampaamo Hiustenhalkoja -yrittäjä jo aiemmin ymmärsikin.

(EDIT: lisäys)

Erittäin hyvänä esimerkkinä tästä on Maikkarin 45 minuuttia -ohjelman paljastus KRP:n rekistereistä, joihin oli putkahtanut Putinin nimi. Kuinka monessa yhtedessä MTV3 mainitsi lähteensä nimeltä?

----------


## Samppa

> Juuri tällaista kommenttia odotin, joskin se tuli nopeammin kuin kuvittelin.
> 
> Tekstini tosin koski lähdesuojaa ja yksilöä, eli luonnollisia henkilöitä, ei oikeushenkilöitä yleisesti. Tämän tosiaan varmaan muut kuin Parturi-kampaamo Hiustenhalkoja -yrittäjä jo aiemmin ymmärsikin.


Kiitos tästä henkilökohtaisesta määrittelystä :Cool:

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Kiitos tästä määritelmästä


Olkaa hyvä, nimeä saa käyttää ainakin YTJ:n nimihaun perusteella...  :Smile: 

--

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tämän päivän Hesarissa: Markkinaoikeudelta kahden miljoonan sakot HSL:lle

"Markkinaoikeus on langettanut kahden miljoonan euron sakot Helsingin seudun liikenteelle (HSL) uuden lippu- ja informaatiojärjestelmän tarjouskilpailusta."

----------


## 339-DF

Just. Eli ostetaan Tiedolta systeemi, joka takuuvarmasti on sutta ja sekundaa. Ja maksetaan päälle vielä parin miljoonan sakot. Hienosti kilpailutettu, HSL!

----------


## Elmo Allen

Eihän tuo ole vasta kuin normaalin VR:n lisärahakinuamisen suuruinen paukku eli business as usual.

----------


## jodo

> Eihän tuo ole vasta kuin normaalin VR:n lisärahakinuamisen suuruinen paukku eli business as usual.


Ja miten tuo tähän liittyy?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja miten tuo tähän liittyy?


Esitin vain vertailuna, että HSL juuri joutui sopimaan VR:n kanssa, että HSL maksaa VR:lle kaksi miljoonaa euroa lisää, mutta se sopimus ei uutiskynnystä edes ylittänyt eikä juuri kukaan muukaan älähtänyt hirveästi. Kun kyseessä on euromääräisesti ihan yhtä suuri "sakko", pitäisi asian olla yhtä vakavakin. Lukijan päätettäväksi jää, pitääkö molempia asioita yhtä vakavina vai yhtä vähäpätöisinä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kun kyseessä on euromääräisesti ihan yhtä suuri "sakko", pitäisi asian olla yhtä vakavakin.


Ei yhtä suuri, koska VR saa lisäkorvauksen joka vuosi, CGI taas saa vain kertakorvauksen (jos tuomio ei muutu KHO:ssa).

----------


## jodo

> Esitin vain vertailuna, että HSL juuri joutui sopimaan VR:n kanssa, että HSL maksaa VR:lle kaksi miljoonaa euroa lisää, mutta se sopimus ei uutiskynnystä edes ylittänyt eikä juuri kukaan muukaan älähtänyt hirveästi. Kun kyseessä on euromääräisesti ihan yhtä suuri "sakko", pitäisi asian olla yhtä vakavakin. Lukijan päätettäväksi jää, pitääkö molempia asioita yhtä vakavina vai yhtä vähäpätöisinä.


Siinä nyt vain on se ero, että VR:n kanssa tehty sopimus on myös HSL:n hyväksymä kun kerran nimet on kirjoitettu paperiin. Sopimussakko CGI:lle taas ei HSL:n mielestä ole perusteltu.

----------


## kuukanko

HS tänään: Matkakortit menevät taas uusiksi

Uutisen mukaan uusi maksujärjestelmä edellyttää matkakorttien vaihtamista uusiin. Uutisessa kerrotaan myös koko hankkeen aikatauluongelmista (urakan ensimmäinen osa valmistui kesällä 4 kk myöhässä), mutta Tiedolta vakuutetaan, että järjestelmä saadaan käyttöön vuoden 2015 lopussa.

----------


## iiko

> Uutisen mukaan uusi maksujärjestelmä edellyttää matkakorttien vaihtamista uusiin. Uutisessa kerrotaan myös koko hankkeen aikatauluongelmista (urakan ensimmäinen osa valmistui kesällä 4 kk myöhässä), mutta Tiedolta vakuutetaan, että järjestelmä saadaan käyttöön vuoden 2015 lopussa.


Minun käsittääkseni tuo matkakortti on ihan tavanomainen aika lailla standardi sirukortti, joten aavistuksen kummastuttaa tuo kortin vaihtamispakko. Vai onko se sisäisesti koodattu jollakin Tiedon rakentamalla epästandardilla tavalla, jos on pakko vaihtaa koko kortti? 

Kortti itsessäänhän taipuu moneen tarkoitukseen - itse käytän sitä myöskin työpaikallani kopiokorttina.. :-)

Ai niin: jokohan nyt tulee systeemi, jossa saa ostaa netin kautta lisäaikaa korttiin?

----------


## Matkalainen

> Minun käsittääkseni tuo matkakortti on ihan tavanomainen aika lailla standardi sirukortti, joten aavistuksen kummastuttaa tuo kortin vaihtamispakko. Vai onko se sisäisesti koodattu jollakin Tiedon rakentamalla epästandardilla tavalla, jos on pakko vaihtaa koko kortti?


Jospa se onkin nimenomaan tämä uusi kortti, jonka pitää olla Tiedon oma tekele?




> Ai niin: jokohan nyt tulee systeemi, jossa saa ostaa netin kautta lisäaikaa korttiin?


Korjatkaa ihmeessä, jos olen väärässä, mutta eikös tätä lupailtu yhtenä porkkanana näihin nykyisiin siirryttäessä?

----------


## iiko

> Jospa se onkin nimenomaan tämä uusi kortti, jonka pitää olla Tiedon oma tekele?


Toivottavasti olet täysin väärässä, vaikkakin tuo Tieto on sellainen konttori, jonka kanssa kaikki tuntuu olevan mahdollista.

Onko muuten kulkuvälineiden laitetoimittaja valittu? Nuo nykyiset kortinlukijathan ovat käyttöergonomialtaan maailman huonoimmat laitteet. Toivottavasti nyt tulisi jotain parempaa, puhumattakaan pysäkkien "info"tauluista.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Toivottavasti olet täysin väärässä, vaikkakin tuo Tieto on sellainen konttori, jonka kanssa kaikki tuntuu olevan mahdollista.


Samaa toivon luonnollisesti itsekin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Onko muuten kulkuvälineiden laitetoimittaja valittu? Nuo nykyiset kortinlukijathan ovat käyttöergonomialtaan maailman huonoimmat laitteet. Toivottavasti nyt tulisi jotain parempaa, puhumattakaan pysäkkien "info"tauluista.


Näistä oli juttua HSL:n Matkaketju-lehdessä, taisi olla numerossa 3/2013. Minulla ei juuri tällä hetkellä ole tuota lehteä, mutta jos en ihan väärin muista, niin ne kulkuvälineisiin asennettavat laitteet ovat melko samanlaiset kuin mitä on Tukholmassa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko muuten kulkuvälineiden laitetoimittaja valittu?


Tieto toimittaa kokonaisratkaisun, johon sisältyy myös ajoneuvolaitteet.

----------


## Knightrider

Tariffijärjestelmän starttauspäivä piteni taas vuodella, nyt HSL:n mukaan "aikaisintaan vuoden 2017 alussa" päästään opettelemaan uudet ilmaan piirretyt rajat.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tariffijärjestelmän starttauspäivä piteni taas vuodella, nyt HSL:n mukaan "aikaisintaan vuoden 2017 alussa" päästään opettelemaan uudet ilmaan piirretyt rajat.


Sehän on selvä, sillä myös länsimetro on viivästynyt niin paljon, että se tulee käyttöön "aikaisintaan vuoden 2017 alussa".

Veikkaanpa, että syksy 2017 tai vuodenvaihde 2017/18 on todennäköisempi näille molemmille.

----------


## Samppa

> Tariffijärjestelmän starttauspäivä piteni taas vuodella, nyt HSL:n mukaan "aikaisintaan vuoden 2017 alussa" päästään opettelemaan uudet ilmaan piirretyt rajat.


Niinpä juuri, eihän niitä nykyäänkään ole maahan piirretty.  :Wink:

----------


## Max

> Tariffijärjestelmän starttauspäivä piteni taas vuodella, nyt HSL:n mukaan "aikaisintaan vuoden 2017 alussa" päästään opettelemaan uudet ilmaan piirretyt rajat.


Surullista. Hyvin mielelläni matkustaisin halvemmalla esim. Malmille jo nyt.

----------


## 339-DF

HSL päätätyttää huomenna hallituksellaan uuden lippujärjestelmän alennusperusteista. Lastenvaunujen ja pyörätuolien ilmaismatkustus poistuu pääosin, lastenlippu ulotetaan 17-vuotiaisiin.

http://hsl01.hosting.documenta.fi/kokous/2015392-3.HTM

----------


## 339-DF

Hesari on haastatellut ihmisiä. On "ihan tyhmää" jos lastenvaunujen kanssa ei voi matkustaa ilmaiseksi. http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1421645161253

Busseissa lastenvaunujen kanssa saisi edelleen matkustaa maksutta, metrossa ja ratikassa ei. Tämä on minusta oikeansuuntaista kehitystä, sillä uusi sääntö ohjaa kantakaupungissa lastenvaunumatkustajat busseihin, mitä en pane ollenkaan pahakseni. Paremmin ne vaunut tyhjässä bussissa kulkee, ja ovat sitten poissa tilaa viemästä ahtaassa ratikassa.

Mikä on muuten tilanne Tampereella ja Turussa? Saako niissäkin matkustaa lastenvaunujen kanssa ilmaiseksi?

----------


## vristo

Minä pidän uudistusta tasa-arvoa edistävänä; kaikki maksavat matkansa ja kaikkia kohdellaan saman periaatteen mukaisesti. Hommataan vain matkakorttilukijalaitteet myös keskioville ja kaikkiin busseihin, oli sitten runkobussi tai ei. Se, että osassa busseista pitää lastenvaunujen kanssa kulkevien tai pyörätuolimatkustajien maksaa ja osassa ei, ei kyllä tee tarkastustoiminnasta helppoa niiden osalta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minä pidän uudistusta tasa-arvoa edistävänä.


Näinhän se ilman muuta on.

Kuinkakohan paljon mahtaa tulla kuluja siitä, kun erilaisille alennuslippulaisille laaditaan opiskelutodistuksia, tarkistellaan kansaneläkepäätöksiä ym? Minua jotenkin houkuttelisi sellainen hinnoittelu, jossa olisi tasan kaksi hintaryhmää eikä mitään poikkeuksia. Siis esim. niin, että täyttä hintaa maksavat kaikki 2664-vuotiaat ja puolta hintaa 725 & 65+-vuotiaat. Silloin lapset, opiskelijat ja eläkeläiset saisivat matkustaa halvemmalla, mutta ei tarvitsi todistaa muuta kuin ikänsä. Monet opiskelijat valmistuvat yli 25-vuotiaina, mutta käyvät sitten myös töissä ja voivat minusta maksaa kulkemisestaan siinä vaiheessa jo täyttä hintaa. Joku on töissä 23- tai 67-vuotiaana ja nauttisi silti edullisemmista lipuista, mutta se olisi minusta OK selkeyden nimissä.

----------


## jodo

> Näinhän se ilman muuta on.
> 
> Kuinkakohan paljon mahtaa tulla kuluja siitä, kun erilaisille alennuslippulaisille laaditaan opiskelutodistuksia, tarkistellaan kansaneläkepäätöksiä ym? Minua jotenkin houkuttelisi sellainen hinnoittelu, jossa olisi tasan kaksi hintaryhmää eikä mitään poikkeuksia. Siis esim. niin, että täyttä hintaa maksavat kaikki 2664-vuotiaat ja puolta hintaa 725 & 65+-vuotiaat. Silloin lapset, opiskelijat ja eläkeläiset saisivat matkustaa halvemmalla, mutta ei tarvitsi todistaa muuta kuin ikänsä. Monet opiskelijat valmistuvat yli 25-vuotiaina, mutta käyvät sitten myös töissä ja voivat minusta maksaa kulkemisestaan siinä vaiheessa jo täyttä hintaa. Joku on töissä 23- tai 67-vuotiaana ja nauttisi silti edullisemmista lipuista, mutta se olisi minusta OK selkeyden nimissä.


Juuri noinhan se toimii Ruotsissa. Men inte här...

----------


## PepeB

> Juuri noinhan se toimii Ruotsissa. Men inte här...


Ruotsissa koulutushakujärjestelmä on hivenen kehittyneempi, tasa-arvoisempi ja sallii aloje kokeilun, jotta tietää mistä haluaa valmistua.
Suomessa se ei ole mahdollista, ja sen vuoksi monilla opiskelijoilla valmistuminen voi venyä 27-28v. asti riippuen tutkinnosta.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Hesari on haastatellut ihmisiä. On "ihan tyhmää" jos lastenvaunujen kanssa ei voi matkustaa ilmaiseksi. http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1421645161253
> 
> Busseissa lastenvaunujen kanssa saisi edelleen matkustaa maksutta, metrossa ja ratikassa ei. Tämä on minusta oikeansuuntaista kehitystä, sillä uusi sääntö ohjaa kantakaupungissa lastenvaunumatkustajat busseihin, mitä en pane ollenkaan pahakseni. Paremmin ne vaunut tyhjässä bussissa kulkee, ja ovat sitten poissa tilaa viemästä ahtaassa ratikassa.
> 
> Mikä on muuten tilanne Tampereella ja Turussa? Saako niissäkin matkustaa lastenvaunujen kanssa ilmaiseksi?


Käsittääkseni niin Turussa kuin Tampereellakin saa matkustaa ilmaiseksi lastenvaunujen kanssa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:19 ----------

On surkuhupaisaa, että suunnitellaan jotta 70 täyttäneet saisivat arvolipulla alennusta peräti viitenä tuntina päivässä. Tampereella vastaava on jo voimassa ja koskee 65 täyttäneitä. Turussa ja Föli-kunnissa 65 täyttänyt pääsee kaikilla lipuilla alennuksella kaikkina vuorokauden aikoina.

----------


## sub

Entäs jos olisi tarkoitus olla maksamatta käteisellä ratikassa, siis lastenvaunujen kanssa?

----------


## j-lu

^ Eikö se kuljettajarahastus ole poistumassa samoihin aikoihin kun nämä uudistetut tariffit tulevat voimaan? Tai siis pitäisi. Eli todennäköisesti joskus 2070...

Kyllä tekee vihreät äänestämisestään vaikeaa, kun siellä on näitä saureja ja ylikahreja turaamassa joukkoliikenneasioiden parissa. Lastenvaunut paitsi hidastavat joukkoliikennettä, syövät yhden ylimääräisen ihmisen verran kapasiteettia. Ja siksi sen pitäisi olla ilmaista. Kyllä vaan.

----------


## Max

> Minä pidän uudistusta tasa-arvoa edistävänä; kaikki maksavat matkansa ja kaikkia kohdellaan saman periaatteen mukaisesti.


Voi kun tasa-arvo ulottuisi vielä niin pitkälle, että lastenvaunulla tai pyörätuolilla matkustava mahtuisi bussiin yhtä suurella varmuudella kuin normikansalainen. Aika usein nimittäin ei mahdu vaikka bussi muuten olisi melko tyhjäkin...

----------


## PSi

Anteeksi kun nen lukenut koko viestiketjua, ja ehkä puhun asioita joita on jo mainittu.

Amsterdamissa raitiovaunulla matkustettaessa matkakorttia näytetään lukijalle vaunuun noustessa ja vaunusta poistuttaessa. Poistumisilmoituksen voi tehdä heti kun vaunu on lähtenyt edelliseltä pysäkiltä, joten poistuttaessa ei oville synny ruuhkaa. Lukijassa ei ole mitään nappeja, sillä matkan veloitus perustuu siihen mistä matka alkaa ja minne se päättyy. Lontoon Oystrer-kortti (kiskokulkuneuvoissa) lienee samanlainen.  Muistaakseni Amsterdamissa varoteltiin vuorokausilipun ostavia turisteja, että mikäli poisleimaus unohtuu, jää "kortti" matkustamaan ko. vaunuun, eikä sillä voi enää matkustaa muussa vaunussa.

Kun poliitikot kuun kierron, vaalien läheisyyden tms, mukaan päättävät uudesta maksuperusteita, ei tuo olisi mikään ongelma. Sama laitteisto voisi toimia vyöhykejärjestelmän tai matkan pituuden tai ajan keston mukaan, sillä taustajärjestelmä voi hyvin laskea (toivottavasti) edullisimman laskutusperusteen mukaisen maksun kulloinkin voimassa olevan poliittisen päätöksen mukaan. Jos unohtaa tai "unohtaa" leimata itsensä ulos, voisi kortilta lähteä vaikka koko reitin hinta, terästettynä jollain sopivalla virkistävällä sakolla. 

Keskustelussa puhuttiin vyöhykerajojen pysäkkien kuulumisesta kahteen vyöhykkeeseen ja neljän pysäkin lipuista. Kaikki nuo voitaisiin toteuttaa helposti järjestelmässä, jossa matkakortti leimataan sisään ja ulos. Ohjelma laskee ja velottaa kortilta edullisimman vaihtehdon. Vyöhykelisäkin toimisi samalla periaatteella. Matka Espoosta Pasilan kautta Espooseen olisi myös "oikaistavissa", jos vaihtoajalle Pasilassa olisi annettu joku maksimiaika. Kaikki hoituisi automaattisesti. Liityntäpysäköinnissäkin voitaisiin auton rekisterinumero liittää matkakorttiin. Jos auton jättää liityntäpysäköintipisteeseen ja leimaa itsensä sisään ja ulos julkisessa välineessä, olisi pysäköinti hyväksyttävästi liityntäpysäköintiä. Kun HSL haluaa seuraavan kerran panna linjastoa uusiksi, olisi sillä paljon parempaa tietoa matkustajien matkoista, kun olisi tietoa mistä yksittäiset matkat alkaa ja minne ne päättyy.

Buscomin nappien painaminen on aivan älytöntä puuhaa, kun nappi ei näytä napilta, eikä tunnu napilta. Mulle ei ole selvinnyt kuinka apinan raivolla sitä lätkää pitää painaa, sillä mistään ei voi nähdä, tuntea tai kuulla että nappia on painettu riittävästi. Mistään ei näe miksi Buscom ei piippaa, siksikö että lompsassa lippu onkin toisella puolella, vai siksi että en ole painanut nappia rystyset valkoisina sittenkään riittävällä voimalla.

pekka

----------


## tlajunen

Kyllähän sen näytön teksti muuttuu jo ennen painikkeen painallusta, kun se lukee kortin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Eipä muutu kuitenkaan HSL-alueen alennusliput merkittävästi nykyisestä: https://www.hsl.fi/uutiset/2015/hsln...ennallaan-6792

----------


## aki

> HSL:n hallitus saa ensi viikolla eteensä ehdotuksen hintasuhteista (sisältäen karkeat hinnat): aikuisten kausilipun hintataso 30 päivän kohdalla (5 euron tarkkuudella) on AB-kaarella 50 euroa, BC-kaarella 60 euroa, ABC-kaarella 90 euroa, D-kaarella 50 euroa ja ABCD-kaarella 140 euroa.
> 
> Esityslista


Vuonna 2013 hintasuhteet olivat nuo. Nyt HSL esittää lippujen hintoihin 6,9% korotusta vuodelle 2016 ja 11,4% korotusta vuodelle 2017. Kalliit infrahankkeet, kuten Kehärata ja Länsimetro syövät varoja, eikä kunnilla ole halua nostaa joukkoliikenteen subventiota kun kassat kumisevat muutenkin tyhjyyttään ja kaikesta pitää säästää. Toisaalta ainakaan Helsinki ei myöskään halua korottaa rajusti lippujen hintoja koska sen pelätään karkottavan joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä. Ei nuo korotukset nyt kovin hirveitä ole jos niitä verrataan noihin vuoden 2013 arvioihin. Vuonna 2017 sisäinen 30 päivän kausilippu maksaisi n. 60 ja seutulippu n. 117,5. Näyttäisi siltä että korotusten jälkeenkin ne jotka nyt matkustavat seutulipulla tulevilla AB tai BC-vyöhykkeillä pääsisivät tariffiuudistuksen jälkeenkin nykyistä edullisemmin. Sen sijaan Helsingin sisällä matkustavat maksaisivat matkoistaan vuonna 2017 n.10 nykyistä enemmän. Suurimmat korotukset näyttävät tulevan niille jotka joutuvat käyttämään ABC-vyöhykkeitä. Sitten vuosikymmenen lopulla rakentuu länsimetron jatke Kivenlahteen asti joten eiköhän samansuuntainen korotuslinja jatku myös vuoden 2017 jälkeenkin. Vielä jos pisara päätetään rakentaa, niin sittenhän hintoja voidaan korottaa 10% vuositahtia hamaan tulevaisuuteen.

----------


## tohpeeri

Mielestäni korotukset pitäisi kohdistaa kertamaksuihin. Esim. Helsingin sisäinen reilusti vaikkapa 5 . Tämä vähentäisi niitten ostamista kulkuneuvoista ja nopeuttaisi muiden matkustajien matkaa. Kun näyttää vielä siltä että se, ettei raitiovaununkuljettajan  tarvitsisi lippuja myydä , tunnu koskaan toteutuvan. Etukäteen ostettu lippu olisi tietysti tuntuvasti halvempi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mielestäni korotukset pitäisi kohdistaa kertamaksuihin. Esim. Helsingin sisäinen reilusti vaikkapa 5 . Tämä vähentäisi niitten ostamista kulkuneuvoista ja nopeuttaisi muiden matkustajien matkaa.


Tämähän on myös usein esiintynyt ns. virallisena perusteluna, kun korotuksia on keskitetty kertalippuihin. Tiettyyn rajaan asti sen ymmärrän.

Meillä kuitenkin on tällä hetkellä euroalueen kalleimmat kertaliput ja tuo raja on minusta nyt ylitetty. Ylikalliit kertaliput ovat erittäin tehokas keino karkottaa joukkoliikenteestä kaikki satunnaiset matkustajat eli juuri ne, jotka pitäisi houkutella kyytiin, jotta niistä saadaan uusia kanta-asiakkaita.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Tämähän on myös usein esiintynyt ns. virallisena perusteluna, kun korotuksia on keskitetty kertalippuihin. Tiettyyn rajaan asti sen ymmärrän.
> 
> Meillä kuitenkin on tällä hetkellä euroalueen kalleimmat kertaliput ja tuo raja on minusta nyt ylitetty. Ylikalliit kertaliput ovat erittäin tehokas keino karkottaa joukkoliikenteestä kaikki satunnaiset matkustajat eli juuri ne, jotka pitäisi houkutella kyytiin, jotta niistä saadaan uusia kanta-asiakkaita.


Jotain pitäisi kyllä tehdä jotta kuljettajien tehtävistä loppuisi lipunmyynti. Esim. Tukholmassahan ei ole enää vuosiin myyty lippuja busseissa, miksi se ei onnistuisi meilläkin? Nykyään kun busseissa on vain yksi etuovi on kaikkea muuta kuin mukavaa kun vaikka huonolla säällä eteen sattuu joku joka vielä alkaa vasta kysellä hintoja ja kaivaa vasta sitten lompakkoaan. Siinä sitten koko jono seisoo sateessa jos tällaisen takana oleva ei edes yritä mennä sivusta eteenpäin.Minä kyllä tällaisissa tapauksissa tungen itseni läpi, kylläkin anteeksipyynnön kera.

----------


## hylje

> Meillä kuitenkin on tällä hetkellä euroalueen kalleimmat kertaliput ja tuo raja on minusta nyt ylitetty. Ylikalliit kertaliput ovat erittäin tehokas keino karkottaa joukkoliikenteestä kaikki satunnaiset matkustajat eli juuri ne, jotka pitäisi houkutella kyytiin, jotta niistä saadaan uusia kanta-asiakkaita.


Kuljettajan myymät kertaliput voisi korvata päivälipuilla, jotka ovat tietysti kalliimpia. Eiköhän ne satunnaismatkustajat jotka kulkevat menopaluumatkan ja mielellään vähän siellä välilläkin ole se keskeinen uusien kanta-asiakkaiden hautomo. 

Turisteilla on varaa maksaa vaikka kulkisivat vain kerran, ja satunnaiset paikalliset matkustajat voivat ostaa matkakortin jolla saa kertamatkoja.

----------


## fani

Täällä lukee jotakin noista vyöhykkeistä. Miten ne on paremmat kuin nykyiset rajat? http://www.hs.fi/m/kaupunki/a1450585241253

----------


## tlajunen

> Täällä lukee jotakin noista vyöhykkeistä. Miten ne on paremmat kuin nykyiset rajat? http://www.hs.fi/m/kaupunki/a1450585241253


Siten, että rajat ovat ikään kuin "puolirajoja", sillä minimiveloitus on kaksi vyöhykettä. Näin ollen ensimmäinen rajan ylitys ei maksa ylimääräistä, vasta toisen rajan ylitys nostaa hintaa.

----------


## fani

> Siten, että rajat ovat ikään kuin "puolirajoja", sillä minimiveloitus on kaksi vyöhykettä. Näin ollen ensimmäinen rajan ylitys ei maksa ylimääräistä, vasta toisen rajan ylitys nostaa hintaa.


Mutta ABC vyöhyke maksaa kuitenkin enemmän kuin seutulippu? Vai maksaako?

----------


## tlajunen

> Mutta ABC vyöhyke maksaa kuitenkin enemmän kuin seutulippu? Vai maksaako?


(Viestiä muokattu.)

Saattaa maksaa hieman enemmän, jos sillä halutaan kompensoida sitä, että kuntarajan ylittävät AB-liikenne maksaa nyt entistä vähemmän. Mutta odotellaan hintoja.

----------


## petteri

> Mutta ABC vyöhyke maksaa kuitenkin enemmän kuin seutulippu? Vai maksaako?


Tuo riippuu paljon siitä, miten eri vyöhykkeet hinnoitellaan. Nykyään kaupunkien normaalihintaisissa sisäisissä lipuissa on 50-63 % julkista tukea ja seutulipussa ilmeisesti 30-35 %.  (Mistä löytyvät tarkat kuntakohtaiset luvut?). Jos mennään järjestelmään, jossa kaikilla vyöhykkeillä on sama tukitaso, ABC lipun hinta laskee ja AB ja BC lippujen hinta nousee.

----------


## fani

> Tuo riippuu paljon siitä, miten eri vyöhykkeet hinnoitellaan. Nykyään kaupunkien normaalihintaisissa sisäisissä lipuissa on 50-63 % julkista tukea ja seutulipussa ilmeisesti 30-35 %.  (Mistä löytyvät tarkat kuntakohtaiset luvut?). Jos mennään järjestelmään, jossa kaikilla vyöhykkeillä on sama tukitaso, ABC lipun hinta laskee ja AB ja BC lippujen hinta nousee.


Kiitos, tuo selvensi tätä.

----------


## kallio843

Vyöhykeuudistuksen hinnoista saatiin osviittaa kun HSL julkaisi hintaehdotuksensa kunnille. Samalla on aikataulua saatu asialle.

----------


## MJG

> Vyöhykeuudistuksen hinnoista saatiin osviittaa kun HSL julkaisi hintaehdotuksensa kunnille. Samalla on aikataulua saatu asialle.


Tuskin tulee ehdotus pysymään. Helsingissä nousee aimo sota, meteli on hurja ja lopuksi päätetään niin kuin Helsinki haluaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuskin tulee ehdotus pysymään. Helsingissä nousee aimo sota, meteli on hurja ja lopuksi päätetään niin kuin Helsinki haluaa.


Tuskin. Eihän Höseli tee mitään siten kuin Helsingille olisi parasta. Minne katosi ratikkalippu?

----------


## tlajunen

Korsosta Saviolle "seutulipun" hinta. Eikös tän uuden systeemin pitänyt häivyttää kuntarajoja?

----------


## Koge

> Korsosta Saviolle "seutulipun" hinta. Eikös tän uuden systeemin pitänyt häivyttää kuntarajoja?


Hyvä huomio. Oikeastaan uudistus siis häivyttää kuntarajat vanhan seutulippualuen sisäpuolella, mutta pääkaupunkiseudun ulkorajalla on sitten ylimääräinen tullimaksu.

----------


## kallio843

Helsingissä selkein häviäjä on Östersundom, siellä on melkein pakko ottaa ABC suoraan mikä tarkoittaa hintojen tuplaantumista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:44 ----------




> Minne katosi ratikkalippu?


Tämä liittynee raidejokerin tuloon jonka vuoksi ratikkalippua ei oteta enää vyöhykeuudistukseen?

----------


## VSume

> Tämä liittynee raidejokerin tuloon jonka vuoksi ratikkalippua ei oteta enää vyöhykeuudistukseen?


Olisikin parempi, jos Raide-Jokeri brändättäisiin runkolinjaksi ratikan sijaan, jotta ratikkalippu voitaisiin ottaa takaisin ilman Raide-Jokerin kuulumista siihen.

----------


## MJG

> Tuskin. Eihän Höseli tee mitään siten kuin Helsingille olisi parasta. Minne katosi ratikkalippu?


Miksi näin olisi? Helsingillähän on ehdoton enemmistö Höselin hallituksessa.

----------


## Koge

> Olisikin parempi, jos Raide-Jokeri brändättäisiin runkolinjaksi ratikan sijaan, jotta ratikkalippu voitaisiin ottaa takaisin ilman Raide-Jokerin kuulumista siihen.


En ymmärrä tätä haikailua ratikkalipun perään. Joukkoliikennejärjestelmä on kokonaisuus eikä lippujen kelpoisuuden kannalta pitäisi matkustusvälineellä olla väliä.

----------


## j-lu

^ No miksi a-vyöhykkeelle ei ole omaa halvempaa lippua?

Käytännössä on kuitenkin niin, että ne jotka kantakaupungissa asuvat ja työskentelevät, pärjäisivät usein pelkällä a-vyöhykkeen lipulla. Näitä ihmisiä on kohtuullisen paljon ja joukkoliikenteen järjestäminen kantakaupungissa on verrattain edullista per tehty matka.

Uudessa systeemissä kantakaupunkilaiset raitiovaunumatkustajat laitetaan subvetoimaan lähiöiden tilataksirallia.

----------


## iiko

> ^ No miksi a-vyöhykkeelle ei ole omaa halvempaa lippua?


Joku on käynyt ottamassa Tukholmasta mallia? Tosin tämä uudistus kesti niin kauan, että Tukholma kerkisi sillä välin hylätä vyöhykkeensä kokonaan... (en tosin ihmettelisi, jos ne joku päivä jälleen palautuisivat takaisin, näin on käynyt ennenkin)

Ratikkalippu tosin olisi ihan hyvä idea. Luulisi olevan helppo toteuttaa mobiili- ja automaattituotteena.

----------


## Makke93

Olen hieman yllättynyt, että BC lippu on sittenkin samanhintainen AB lipun kanssa, vaikka BC on sekä Espoon ja Vantaan sisäinen ja osa Helsingista, kun taas AB on Helsingin sisäinen ja reuna-alueita Espoosta ja Vantaasta. Tästähän nousi poru keväällä vantaalaispoliitikkojen kesken, enkä ollenkaan uskonut että heitä kuunneltaisiin tässä. Korkeintaan odotin, että C-alue jaetaan kahtia Espoon ja Vantaan rajaa pitkin, tai ehkä vähän päällekkäisillä vyöhykkeillä, jotka olisivat B alueen kanssa maksaneet saman verran kuin AB lippu. 

Mitä nyt tulee ratikkalippuun tai A-alueen omaan lippuun, niin en itse ole sen kannalla. Voin ymmärtää että nykyisiä käyttäjiä kismittää, että vaikka kantakaupungin joukkoliikenne olisi kannattavaa alemmillakin hinnoilla niin hinnat pidetään korkeammalla, jotta voidaan subventoida äärialueiden liikennettä. Mutta sen voi kääntää toisinpäinkin; Joukkoliikennettä subventoidaan koska ei haluta ihmisten siirtyvän henkilöautoihin, koska liikenneinfra ei sitä kestäisi. Jos kerran kantakaupungin liikenne on jo ennestään niin houkuttelevaa, niin eikö siitä loogisesti seuraa se, että tämä tulonsiirto kantakaupungista äärialueille lisää henkilöautoilua vähemmän kuin kantakaupungin hintojenalentamisen tuoma subventiovaje äärialueille. Jos A-alue saa oman lippunsa, niin sitten tulisi kyllä olla B ja C alueillakin oma lippunsa. Minäkin pystyn hyvin tekemään päivittäisen matkani B-alueen sisäällä, ja veikkaan ettei muita samanlaisia ole vähän. Jos nämä toteutettaisiin niin tulisi aikamoinen vaje lipputuloihin tai vaihtoehtoisesti kaikkien lippujen hintataso nousisi. 

Tuolla HSL-sivun kommenteissa tuli muuten esiile semmoinen kysymys, että jos kerran lippu määräytyy nousu, vaihto ja kyydistäpoistumispaikan mukaan, niin voiko BC lipulla kulkea metrolla Itäkesskuksesta Matinkylään? Toinen hyvä huomio oli että CD lipun käyttäjä ei pääse Kirkkonummelta Keravalle, koska vaihdot tapahtuvat B-alueella. Esim 566, ajaa C-alueella suurimman osan matkastaa ja koukkaa lopulta B alueelle juuri ennen kuin voi vaihtaa Kehäradalle. Tosin CD lipun käyttäjän pussittaminen saattaa olla tehty ihan tahallaan, muutenhan 566 muutettaisiin koukkaamaan Vehkalan asemalle, tai kelpuutettaisiin sekä B, että C alueen lippuja Vantaankoskella, kuten nykyään Vantaan ja Helsingin sisäisen kanssa Mellunmäessä.

----------


## j-lu

^ Niin, miltä kuulostaisi, jos varustamot liittäisivät Tallinnanmatkoihin bussitiketin Tartoon/Narvaan/jne? Ei olisi pakko käyttää, mutta olisi pakko ostaa. Näin saataisiin laskettua bussimatkojen hintaa. 

Toinen hyvä idea voisi olla alkaa myydä banaaneja ja palovaroittimia kytkynä. Jos hakuat banaanin, pakko ostaa myös palovaroitin. Varmaan ehkäisisi palokuolema ynnä muuta positiivista, pakko siis olla hyvä idea.

----------


## 339-DF

J-lulla on erinomaisia pointteja.

Vähän käy sääliksi Höselin Mari Flinkiä, joka on pantu puolustamaan tuota vyöhykesysteemiä Hesarissa: https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005708728.html Perustelut ovat surkuhupaisia: nykyisten vyöhykkeiden nimet ovat epäonnistuneita (Ihanko totta, onpa hienoa, että se on Höselissä huomattu; kas kun eivät ole oivaltaneet, että ne vyöhykkeet voi myös nimetä uudelleen) ja kuulemma A-lippu maksaisi kuitenkin jotenkin väistämättä luonnonlakien mukaan saman kuin AB. No, sai tuosta ainakin hyvät naurut, jos ei muuta.




> Miksi näin olisi? Helsingillähän on ehdoton enemmistö Höselin hallituksessa.


Se on pelkkä kumileimasin.

----------


## j-lu

^ Kyllähän tuossa Flinkin esityksessä haisee läpitunkevan vahvasti se, että kaiken pohjalla on vaadittava lipputulokertymä ja loppu on rakennettu sen päälle eri intressien mukaan. Tarkoitus ei edes ole olla reilu saati huomioida, mitä jl-palvelun tuottaminen eri vyöhykkeillä maksaa.

Varmasti pitää paikkansa, että Espoossa ja Vantaalla on eniten potentiaalia lisätä jleen käyttäjämääriä ja kasvattaa kulkumuoto-osuutta. Toinen asia on sitten se, että pitääkö nuo motaribussien kausarialennukset (ja höselijohtajien bonarit) rahoittaa kaupunkilaisten jl.käyttäjien kukkarosta.

----------


## kallio843

> Mitä nyt tulee ratikkalippuun tai A-alueen omaan lippuun, niin en itse ole sen kannalla. Voin ymmärtää että nykyisiä käyttäjiä kismittää, että vaikka kantakaupungin joukkoliikenne olisi kannattavaa alemmillakin hinnoilla niin hinnat pidetään korkeammalla, jotta voidaan subventoida äärialueiden liikennettä.


Mua vähän ihmetyttää miksi kantakaupungin ihmiset "heräävät" tähän vasta nyt. Onhan Helsingin sisäinen toiminut kantakaupungia kauempana Östersundomia, Puistolaa ja Pitäjänmäkeä myöten eikä ennenkään ole vaadittu kantakaupunkiin "omaa lippua"? Miksi se pitäisi olla vyöhykeuudistuksessa?

Helsingillähän on enemmistö höselin hallituksessa joten halutessaan he saavat vaikka koko Helsingin A-vyöhykkeelle. Missään tapauksessa se ei järkevää olisi ja kustannukset nousisivat mutta teoriassahan se mahdollista olisi.

----------


## Makke93

> ^ Niin, miltä kuulostaisi, jos varustamot liittäisivät Tallinnanmatkoihin bussitiketin Tartoon/Narvaan/jne? Ei olisi pakko käyttää, mutta olisi pakko ostaa. Näin saataisiin laskettua bussimatkojen hintaa.


Juu ihan nokkela vertaus, tai siis olisi, jos HSL-liikenne olisi markkinaehtoista toimintaa. Tuossa kuitenkin jää huomioimatta se, että varustamon homma on maksimoida laivamatkustajalipputulot, koska se saa siitä rahansa. Jos Tallinnanmatkoja pyörittäisi Viron laajuinen joukkoliikennevirasto jonka homma on minimoida turistien tekemät vuokra-auto matkat ja pitää samalla kunta/valtionosuudella subventointi tietyssä osuudessa, niin sehän voisi toimia noin ja silloinkin Tarton, Narvan ja Tallinnan välillä pitäisi olla liikenteelle tarkoitettu pinta-ala kortilla, kuten se on Helsingissä. 




> kuulemma A-lippu maksaisi kuitenkin jotenkin väistämättä luonnonlakien mukaan saman kuin AB. No, sai tuosta ainakin hyvät naurut, jos ei muuta.


Ihan olisi kiva tietää mikä siinä niin hauskaa on. Joo ei varmaan ole aivan sama summa A:lla ja AB:llä, mutta tuskin kovinkaan suurta eroa voidaan noille tehdä ilman, että muiden alueiden lippujen hinnat nousevat, joka vaikuttaa henkilöautomääriin keskustassa ja sisääntuloväylillä aivan eri tavalla kuin A:n lippujen hinta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:04 ----------




> Mua vähän ihmetyttää miksi kantakaupungin ihmiset "heräävät" tähän vasta nyt. Onhan Helsingin sisäinen toiminut kantakaupungia kauempana Östersundomia, Puistolaa ja Pitäjänmäkeä myöten eikä ennenkään ole vaadittu kantakaupunkiin "omaa lippua"? Miksi se pitäisi olla vyöhykeuudistuksessa?


Kantakaupungilla on periaatteessa ollut oma lippunsa ratikkalipun muodossa. Yleinen ongelma on se, että tämä tieto näistä uudistuksista ei jotenkin kantaudu kuin harrastajille, kun täällä on tiedetty ja puhuttu näiden sisällöstä jo useampi vuosi ja nyt sitten juuri ennen täytäntöönpanoa heräävät kuntapolitikot. Matti myöhäsinä olivat minusta jo lopputalvesta Espoon ja Vantaan politikot, jotka vaativat alempaa hintaa BC lipulle.

----------


## irritus

Reilu? Sana ei edes mahdu samaan kappaleeseen lippu-uudistuksen kanssa.

HSL:n väite _lipun hintaa määrittää nykyistä enemmän matkan pituus_ on täysin epärehellinen. Mittasin muutaman hatusta heitetyn kohteen välisen kertamatkan uudessa lippujärjestelmässä, enkä löydä lipun hinnan ja matkan pituuden välistä korrelaatiota lainkaan!

Siikajärvi  Itäkeskus
2,80 
43,0 km

Jokela  Malmi
5,40 
37,0 km

Hyrylä  Hakaniemi
6,50 
27,2 km

Luoma  Kauklahti
4,60 
3,7 km

Vallinoja  Savio
4,60 
0,5 km



Erityisen epäonnistunut on C- ja D-vyöhykkeiden raja, jossa yhdestä pysäkinvälistä saa maksaa 4,60 .

Myös C-alueen sisäiset matkat muuttuvat vaikeksi. C-lippua ei myydä ja matkustajan pitäisi osata arpoa, tuleeko ostaa BC- vai CD-lippu. Jälkimmäisellä vaihtoehdolla saa maksaa samasta matkasta 64 % enemmän.

Uudistus on tällaisenaan täysi susi. Vähimmäiskorjauksena yhden vyöhykkeen liput tulee ottaa myyntiin. Vyöhykerajat tulee myös piirtää aina vähintään 2 km toistensa päälle, jotta vyöhykerajan läheisyydessä olevia paikkoja voi lähestyä rajan kumman puolen lipulla hyvänsä.

----------


## j-lu

> Juu ihan nokkela vertaus, tai siis olisi, jos HSL-liikenne olisi markkinaehtoista toimintaa. Tuossa kuitenkin jää huomioimatta se, että varustamon homma on maksimoida laivamatkustajalipputulot, koska se saa siitä rahansa.


Ei siinä mitään jää huomiotta, vaan tarkoitus oli suunnitelmatalousesimerkillä alleviivata sitä, että taas järjestellään kantakaupunkilaisten kukkarolla käyvää ristisubventiota. Ongelma on siinä, että kyseessä on ilmeinen tulonsiirto paikassa b asuville, mutta se ei näy julkisen sektorin budjeteisssa.

Toki, HSL-alueen joukkoliikenne on mahdotonta rakentaa niin, ettei ristisubventiota olisi, ja vaikka se olisi mahdollista, niin tuskin mielekästä. Se että ratikkalippu viedään ja että "Helsingin sisäisen" hinta nousee "seudun" samaan aikaan laskiessa, alkaa kuitenkin olla jo aika härskiä. 

HSL tarkoitus ymmärtääkseni järjestää joukkoliikennettä, eikä harjoittaa sosiaali/aluepolitiikkaa. Jos lähiöiden asukkaiden liikkumista halutaan tukea, se on poliittinen valinta, joka pitäisi hoitaa kaupungin budjetin kautta.

Tai sen voisi edes myöntää, että näin toimitaan, kyse on valinnasta, eikä valehdella kirkkain silmin, että A-vyöhykkeen lipun hinta olisi suunnilleen sama kuin ab.n. Ehkä, jos pohjalla on tavoite lipputulokertymästä. Järjestämiskustannuksiin se ei kuitenkaan perustu.

----------


## petteri

> Vähän käy sääliksi Höselin Mari Flinkiä, joka on pantu puolustamaan tuota vyöhykesysteemiä Hesarissa: https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005708728.html Perustelut ovat surkuhupaisia: nykyisten vyöhykkeiden nimet ovat epäonnistuneita (Ihanko totta, onpa hienoa, että se on Höselissä huomattu; kas kun eivät ole oivaltaneet, että ne vyöhykkeet voi myös nimetä uudelleen) ja kuulemma A-lippu maksaisi kuitenkin jotenkin väistämättä luonnonlakien mukaan saman kuin AB. No, sai tuosta ainakin hyvät naurut, jos ei muuta.


A-vyöhykkeen asukkaiden joukkoliikenne ei välttämättä ole mitenkään erityisen halpaa järjestää. 

Kyse on siitä, että A-alueen liikkujien profiili on erilainen, matkoja on enemmän kuin lähiöissä ja hiljaisen eli kalliin ajan liikennöinti korostuu. 

Jos hinnoiteltaisiin eri liput puhtaasti tuotantokustannusten mukaan myös liikkumisprofiili huomioiden AB ja ABC lippujen hinnanero olisi myös pienempi. Nyt kahden vyöhykkeen kausilippuja käsittääkseni subventoidaan prosentuaalisesti selvästi enemmän kuin kolmen ja neljän vyöhykkeen lippuja, joka tekee ABC-lipusta suhteettoman kalliin suhteessa AB:hen.

----------


## Makke93

> Ei siinä mitään jää huomiotta, vaan tarkoitus oli suunnitelmatalousesimerkillä alleviivata sitä, että taas järjestellään kantakaupunkilaisten kukkarolla käyvää ristisubventiota. Ongelma on siinä, että kyseessä on ilmeinen tulonsiirto paikassa b asuville, mutta se ei näy julkisen sektorin budjeteisssa.


Pahasti ontuva vertaus oli, kun nimenomaan se siirto hyödyttää paikassa a asuvia vaikka se menee paikkaan b.




> Toki, HSL-alueen joukkoliikenne on mahdotonta rakentaa niin, ettei ristisubventiota olisi, ja vaikka se olisi mahdollista, niin tuskin mielekästä. Se että ratikkalippu viedään ja että "Helsingin sisäisen" hinta nousee "seudun" samaan aikaan laskiessa, alkaa kuitenkin olla jo aika härskiä. 
> 
> HSL tarkoitus ymmärtääkseni järjestää joukkoliikennettä, eikä harjoittaa sosiaali/aluepolitiikkaa. Jos lähiöiden asukkaiden liikkumista halutaan tukea, se on poliittinen valinta, joka pitäisi hoitaa kaupungin budjetin kautta.
> 
> Tai sen voisi edes myöntää, että näin toimitaan, kyse on valinnasta, eikä valehdella kirkkain silmin, että A-vyöhykkeen lipun hinta olisi suunnilleen sama kuin ab.n. Ehkä, jos pohjalla on tavoite lipputulokertymästä. Järjestämiskustannuksiin se ei kuitenkaan perustu.


Kuinkas sä rakennat joukkoliikennettä ilman aluepolitiikkaa, jos joukkoliikennettä ei voi harjoittaa ilman ristisubventointia? Tietenkin hinnoittelun pohjalla on tavoite lipputulokertymästä jos kerran 50% menoista on katettava lipputuloista. (Toinen n. 50% tulee sieltä kaupungin budjetista poliittisesti) Vaihtoehtoina on silloin joko hintojen nosto tai palvelun vähentäminen. Jos kerran kantakaupungin ulkopuolisten alueiden lippujen hintojen alempana pitäminen vähentää (henkilöauto)liikennejärjestelmän ylesitä kuormitusta ja samalla keskustan ruuhkaisuutta enemmän kuin kantakaupungin lippujen hintojen alennus, niin eikö kannata tehdä ensimmäinen näistä, oli se sitten kuinka härskiä tahansa. Jos ruuhkaisuutta on vähemmän, se luo vähemmän painetta sijoittaa veronmaksajien rahaa infrahankkeisiin, joka tulee lopulta veronmaksajalle ja siten myös joukkoliikenteenkäyttäjälle halvemmaksi.

----------


## j-lu

> Pahasti ontuva vertaus oli, kun nimenomaan se siirto hyödyttää paikassa a asuvia vaikka se menee paikkaan b.


Kertaatko vielä, miten vyöhykkeen b jln tukeminen hyödyttää paikassa a asuvia. Arvaan kyllä, mutta haluan, että kirjoitat sen  :Very Happy: 





> Kuinkas sä rakennat joukkoliikennettä ilman aluepolitiikkaa, jos joukkoliikennettä ei voi harjoittaa ilman ristisubventointia? Tietenkin hinnoittelun pohjalla on tavoite lipputulokertymästä jos kerran 50% menoista on katettava lipputuloista. (Toinen n. 50% tulee sieltä kaupungin budjetista poliittisesti) Vaihtoehtoina on silloin joko hintojen nosto tai palvelun vähentäminen.


Tietenkään hinnoittelun pohjana ei tarvitse olla lipputulokertymä, vaan se voi olla mikä hyvänsä. Hinnoittelu voi esimerkiksi olla täysin mekaanista.

Toisekseen tiettyä lipputulokertymää voidaan lähteä tavoittelemaan ilman, että suositaan toisia alueita toisten kustannuksella. 

Veikkaan, että tässä bonarit ohjaavat. 




> Jos kerran kantakaupungin ulkopuolisten alueiden lippujen hintojen alempana pitäminen vähentää (henkilöauto)liikennejärjestelmän ylesitä kuormitusta ja samalla keskustan ruuhkaisuutta enemmän kuin kantakaupungin lippujen hintojen alennus, niin eikö kannata tehdä ensimmäinen näistä, oli se sitten kuinka härskiä tahansa. Jos ruuhkaisuutta on vähemmän, se luo vähemmän painetta sijoittaa veronmaksajien rahaa infrahankkeisiin, joka tulee lopulta veronmaksajalle ja siten myös joukkoliikenteenkäyttäjälle halvemmaksi.


 Nyt on naiivia. Helsingin kokoisella seudulla liikutaan autolla niin paljon kuin koetaan mielekkääksi. Ainoa tapa rajoittaa autoilua on _rajoittaa autoilua_. Joukkoliikenne voisi olla vaikka ilmaista ja se tuskin vaikuttaisi ruuhkaisinpien väylien liikennemääriin edes kokonaista prosenttiyksikköä.

Asumisviihtyisyydelle noilla kymmenyksillä ei ole mtn merkitystä.

Edit: Lisätään vielä, että infrainvestointi on aina valinta, ei luonnonlaki.

----------


## hana

Jonkin verran uuteen järjestelmään perehtyneenä pidän uudistusta selkeästi parannuksena nykyiseen tilanteeseen ja kun tuohon tulee vielä mahdollisuus ostaa arvolla lisävyöhyke kausilipun päälle. Vyöhykerajoillekin löytyy kohtuullisen hyvät perustelut. Ja niille jotka kaipailee pelkkää a-vyöhykkeen lippua niin en pidä kohtuuttomana jos kuukausilipun hinta nousee noin 5 euroa alueella jossa on Suomen paras joukkoliikenne tiheine vuoroväleineen. Lisäksi kun ottaa valikoimaan palaavan vuosilipun niin hinta ei nouse käytännössä ollenkaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> ...ja kun tuohon tulee vielä mahdollisuus ostaa arvolla lisävyöhyke kausilipun päälle.


Tästä ei kannata olla huolissaan, kyllä se vielä sieltä valikoimasta poistuu. Eikä ole eka kerta.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> Miksi näin olisi? Helsingillähän on ehdoton enemmistö Höselin hallituksessa.


Kuinka moni muuten huomasi, että nykyään HSL:n yhtymäkokouksessa Helsingin äänivalta putosi alle 50 % nyt kun Tuusula ja Siuntio liittyivät? Puheenjohtajuus HSL:n hallituksessa on säännöissä sinetöity Helsingille ("Asukasluvultaan suurin kunta nimeää hallituksen puheenjohtajan.") Jos vielä Järvenpää ja Nurmijärvi liittyisivät, niin taitaisi pudota jopa tuo Helsingin enemmistö HSL:n hallituksesta.

Kuitenkin HSL:n hallituksen täytyy jo kuntalain perusteella edustaa tasapuolisesti myös jäsenkuntien puoluetaustoja. Miten esimerkiksi Kokoomus tai Vihreät toimivat HSL:n hallituksessa yhdessä, vai ajavatko ensisijassa oman kuntansa asiaa?

----------


## Jussi

> Mua vähän ihmetyttää miksi kantakaupungin ihmiset "heräävät" tähän vasta nyt. Onhan Helsingin sisäinen toiminut kantakaupungia kauempana Östersundomia, Puistolaa ja Pitäjänmäkeä myöten eikä ennenkään ole vaadittu kantakaupunkiin "omaa lippua"? Miksi se pitäisi olla vyöhykeuudistuksessa?


Tämä myöhäisherännäisyys ihmetyttää senkin takia että minä ainakin olen jo useamman vuoden tiennyt ettei yhden vyöhykkeen lippuja tule. Luulisi että päättäjätkin, ja asiasta aiemmin kirjoittaneet toimittajatkin?

----------


## iiko

> Tuolla HSL-sivun kommenteissa tuli muuten esiile semmoinen kysymys, että jos kerran lippu määräytyy nousu, vaihto ja kyydistäpoistumispaikan mukaan, niin voiko BC lipulla kulkea metrolla Itäkesskuksesta Matinkylään? Toinen hyvä huomio oli että CD lipun käyttäjä ei pääse Kirkkonummelta Keravalle, koska vaihdot tapahtuvat B-alueella. Esim 566, ajaa C-alueella suurimman osan matkastaa ja koukkaa lopulta B alueelle juuri ennen kuin voi vaihtaa Kehäradalle. Tosin CD lipun käyttäjän pussittaminen saattaa olla tehty ihan tahallaan, muutenhan 566 muutettaisiin koukkaamaan Vehkalan asemalle, tai kelpuutettaisiin sekä B, että C alueen lippuja Vantaankoskella, kuten nykyään Vantaan ja Helsingin sisäisen kanssa Mellunmäessä.


Asiahan on ihan sopimusluontoinen: Sovitaan, että metrolla matkustaminen C-alueelta onnistuu joka tapauksessa kahden vyöhykkeen lipulla. Ei olisi vaativa temppu. Toki nuo rajat olisi voinut tehdä sitenkin, että metro on koko mitaltaan B-alueen sisällä. Münchenissä - joka toki on vähän isompi kaupunki kuin Helsinki, on vyöhykkeet piirretty siten, että kaikki raitiovaunu- ja metrolinjat ovat kokonaisuutena sisimmän vyöhykkeen sisällä. Ei tarvitse miettiä, montako vyöhykettä tarvitsee maksaa kun liikkuu näillä.

----------


## j-lu

Mitä väitettyyn myöhäisherännäisyyteen tulee, niin tässä on vuosien varrella oppinut, että kunnes on päätösesitys, on vain alati vaihtuvia suunnitelmia ja arvailuja. Tämäkin viestiketju on yli kymmenen vuotta vanha... Ihan turha väittää, että "on ollut tiedossa". Tiedossa on mm. ollut, että tariffijärjestelmä uudistuu kauan aikaa sitten yhdessä Länsimetron avaamisen kanssa. Kukin voi tahoillaan arvioda, että kuinka luotettavaa milloinkin saatavilla ollut tieto on ollut. 

Ja viestiketjun ensimmäiseltä sivulta löytyy muuten selitettynä, mistä on kysymys:



> Ei tässä muuta ongelmaa ole kuin se, että Itä-Helsinkiläiset alkaa marista siitä, että heidän menemisensä jonnekin muuttuu kalliimmaksi. Varsinainen epäoikeudnemukaisuushan on tosiasiassa se, että keskustassa parin kilometrin matkoja tehneet ovat tukeneet kaupungin laidoilla asuvia. Ja talous ei kestä asian korjaamista niin päin, että jonkun lippuhinta laskee ja kenenkään ei nouse.


Ja esitetyn tariffijärjestelmän myötä tämä epäoikeudenmukaisuus vain kasvaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei siinä mitään jää huomiotta, vaan tarkoitus oli suunnitelmatalousesimerkillä alleviivata sitä, että taas järjestellään kantakaupunkilaisten kukkarolla käyvää ristisubventiota. Ongelma on siinä, että kyseessä on ilmeinen tulonsiirto paikassa b asuville, mutta se ei näy julkisen sektorin budjeteisssa.
> 
> Toki, HSL-alueen joukkoliikenne on mahdotonta rakentaa niin, ettei ristisubventiota olisi, ja vaikka se olisi mahdollista, niin tuskin mielekästä. Se että ratikkalippu viedään ja että "Helsingin sisäisen" hinta nousee "seudun" samaan aikaan laskiessa, alkaa kuitenkin olla jo aika härskiä. 
> 
> HSL tarkoitus ymmärtääkseni järjestää joukkoliikennettä, eikä harjoittaa sosiaali/aluepolitiikkaa. Jos lähiöiden asukkaiden liikkumista halutaan tukea, se on poliittinen valinta, joka pitäisi hoitaa kaupungin budjetin kautta.


Teidän kantakaupunkilaisten täytyy muistaa että asia on juuri niikuin HSL:n tiedottaja sanoi Hesarissa, että B-vyöhylkekellä asuu kaikkein eniten joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä, enemmän kuin A:ssa ja käyttöaste on korkeampi kuin A-vyöhykeläisillä. Tähän asti Espoon ja Vantaan B-vyöhykeläiset ovat joutuneet maksamaan kuntarajan ylittävistä matkoistaan enemmän kuin Helsingin rajojen sisällä asuvat. Nyt tämä korjausliike tehdään että kaikilla olisi suurinpiirtein yhtä kalliit matkat.

Lisäksi muistutan että B ja myös ulompien vyöhykeiden joukkoliikennekäyttäjjien ansiosta Helsingin seudulla on toimiva lähijunaliikenne ja metro, ja ennenkaikkea tiheä bussiliikenne lähiöiden ja keskustan välillä joita myös kantakaupunilaiset käyttävät. B-vyöhykeellä tulee myös Helsingin raitioteiden tuleva "lippulaiva" raide-jokeri kulkemaan kokonaisuudessaan.

Se että kantakaupunkilaiset eivät Espoossa tai Vantaalla koskaan kävisivät on kanssa puppua. Moni käy töissä tai opiskelee B-vyöhykkeen puolella myös Espoossa ja Vantaalla. Ilman lähijunia, metroa tai lähiöihin kulkevia busseja heidän olisi pakko kulkea autolla. Ilmiö korostuu vielä enemmän sitä mukaa kun toimistoja muutetaan kantakaupungissa asunnoiksi.

Jos on sitä mieltä että kantakaupungin sisällä pitää saada matkustaa julkisilla halvemmalla kuin muualla asuvat, voisivat mun mielestäni muuttaa pienempään kaupunkiin, esim Turkuun tai Tampereelle joissa koko kaupunki on yhtä vyöhykettä tai Tallinnaan jossa on ilmainen joukkoliikenne. Jos on kouluttautunut sellaiselle alalle että työpaikka on kantakaupungissa, ja on varaa samalla myös asua kantakaupungissa, pystyy todennäköisesti työllistymään myös noissa muissa em kaupungeissa ilman taloudellista uhrautumista. Monella joilla taas on tekninen tai palvelualan ammatti, joissa palkat eivät ole niin kovat kuin finanssialalla esim, joutuu sekä asumaan että käymään töissä B-vyöhykkeellä.

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Jos on sitä mieltä että kantakaupungin sisällä pitää saada matkustaa julkisilla halvemmalla kuin muualla asuvat, voisivat mun mielestäni muuttaa pienempään kaupunkiin, esim Turkuun tai Tampereelle joissa koko kaupunki on yhtä vyöhykettä tai Tallinnaan jossa on ilmainen joukkoliikenne. Jos on kouluttautunut sellaiselle alalle että työpaikka on kantakaupungissa, ja on varaa samalla myös asua kantakaupungissa, pystyy todennäköisesti työllistymään myös noissa muissa em kaupungeissa ilman taloudellista uhrautumista. Monella joilla taas on tekninen tai palvelualan ammatti, joissa palkat eivät ole niin kovat kuin finanssialalla esim, joutuu sekä asumaan että käymään töissä B-vyöhykkeellä.


Ensinnäkin käytän raitiovaunua pari kertaa kuukaudessa sinä aikana, kun olen Suomessa, joten käytännössä tämä tariffimuutos ei koske minua. Ihan sama siis noin henkilökohtaisella tasolla. Tämä on ennen muuta periaatteelinen kysymys. Veroaste olisi Suomessa sen verran riittävä, ettei sen lisäksi kiinnostaisi vähääkään eri hyödykkeiden ristisubventiolla tukea muiden elämistä. 

Sitten ihmetellään, että miksi koulutetut ihmiset muuttavat Suomesta, miksi eläkeläiset lähtevät jne. Ei Suomessa ole taloudellisesti järkevää elää, jos lapset ovat lentäneet pesästä/ei ole lapsia. Huonot palkat, eikä omilla valinnoilla ei pysty juurikaan vaikuttamaan elinkustannuksiin. Tai pystyy, jos muuttaa periferiaan. Kaupungissa ei pysty ja pääosin siksi, että a) hallinnolle hyväosainen kaupunkilainen on lypsylehmä, joka likistetään veroilla ja säädöksillä kuivaksi ja b) Suomi ei ole markkinatalousmaa, vaan liki missä tahansa hyödykkeessä kaupunkilainen maksaa osan ei-kaupunkilaisen vastaavasta hyödykkeestä. Joku Alepa/Sale ylpeilee sillä, että tuotteet ovat samanhintaisia joka putkassa. Miksi, kun niiden myymisen kustannukset ovat erit? Teleoperaattorit pakotetaan rakentamaan verkkoja perähikiöille, että ne parit retkeilijät ja mökkiläiset, jotka verkon alueella vuosittain poikkeavat, voivat käyttää internetiä luureillaan. Kaupunkilaiset käyttäjät nuo periferiaverkot liittymähinnoissaan maksavat. Ja näitä esimerkkejä riittäisi niin kauan kuin olisi aikaa kirjoittaa.

Eläköön ristisubventio!

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ensinnäkin käytän raitiovaunua pari kertaa kuukaudessa sinä aikana, kun olen Suomessa, joten käytännössä tämä tariffimuutos ei koske minua. Ihan sama siis noin henkilökohtaisella tasolla. Tämä on ennen muuta periaatteelinen kysymys. Veroaste olisi Suomessa sen verran riittävä, ettei sen lisäksi kiinnostaisi vähääkään eri hyödykkeiden ristisubventiolla tukea muiden elämistä. 
> 
> Sitten ihmetellään, että miksi koulutetut ihmiset muuttavat Suomesta, miksi eläkeläiset lähtevät jne. Ei Suomessa ole taloudellisesti järkevää elää, jos lapset ovat lentäneet pesästä/ei ole lapsia. Huonot palkat, eikä omilla valinnoilla ei pysty juurikaan vaikuttamaan elinkustannuksiin. Tai pystyy, jos muuttaa periferiaan. Kaupungissa ei pysty ja pääosin siksi, että a) hallinnolle hyväosainen kaupunkilainen on lypsylehmä, joka likistetään veroilla ja säädöksillä kuivaksi ja b) Suomi ei ole markkinatalousmaa, vaan liki missä tahansa hyödykkeessä kaupunkilainen maksaa osan ei-kaupunkilaisen vastaavasta hyödykkeestä. Joku Alepa/Sale ylpeilee sillä, että tuotteet ovat samanhintaisia joka putkassa. Miksi, kun niiden myymisen kustannukset ovat erit? Teleoperaattorit pakotetaan rakentamaan verkkoja perähikiöille, että ne parit retkeilijät ja mökkiläiset, jotka verkon alueella vuosittain poikkeavat, voivat käyttää internetiä luureillaan. Kaupunkilaiset käyttäjät nuo periferiaverkot liittymähinnoissaan maksavat. Ja näitä esimerkkejä riittäisi niin kauan kuin olisi aikaa kirjoittaa.


Viestisässi oli monta kiinnostavaa epäkohtaa jotka ansaitsisivat oman avauksensa, mutta oletko siis sitä mieltä että "kaupunki" tarkoittaa vain Helsingin kantakaupunkia sen perinteisessä merkityksessä eikä siihen kuuluvaksi laskettaisi ollenkaan kehäykkösen ja kolmosen välistä aluetta? 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Ensinnäkin käytän raitiovaunua pari kertaa kuukaudessa sinä aikana, kun olen Suomessa, joten käytännössä tämä tariffimuutos ei koske minua. Ihan sama siis noin henkilökohtaisella tasolla. Tämä on ennen muuta periaatteelinen kysymys. Veroaste olisi Suomessa sen verran riittävä, ettei sen lisäksi kiinnostaisi vähääkään eri hyödykkeiden ristisubventiolla tukea muiden elämistä.


Oletko sitä mieltä joukkoliikenteen tuet olisi syytä lopettaa vai mikä on pointtisi? Ilman julkista subventiota lippujen hinnat olisivat kaikilla alueilla paljon nykyistä korkeammat. ABC- ja ABCD- vyöhykkeillä kausilipun ostaja toki maksaa itse suuremman osan kustannuksista kuin AB-aluella eli subventio on prosentuaalisesti pienemmillään kalliissa lipuissa.

----------


## 339-DF

Tulee olemaan mielenkiintoista nähdä, kuinka paljon tämä vyöhykeuudistus ja A-lipun lakkauttaminen vähentää raitiovaunujen matkustajamääriä.

Joka päivittäin käyttää joukkoliikennettä hankkii toki kausilipun. Mutta juuri A-vyöhykkeellä tehdään kaikkein eniten sellaisia osin ennalta suunnittelemattomia, satunnaisia asiointi- ym. matkoja, joihin nykyinen edullinen ratikkalippu kannustaa. Jos pääsääntöisesti pyöräilee, on ratikan kynnys tällä hetkellä sadesäällä matala. Itäkeskuksessa ei enää käy kukaan, mutta vaihtuvatko kaksi kertaa viikossa Stokkalle -matkat joka toinen viikko Omenaan -matkoiksi?

Saksalaiset eivät vissiin ymmärrä joukkoliikenteestä mitään, kun niillä on siellä niitä Kurzstrecke-lippujaan.

----------


## Bellatrix

Eiköhän oteta samantien käyttöön kilometritaksa. Ei tarvitse enää sen jälkeen kenenkään valittaa toisen halvemmista matkoista...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eiköhän oteta samantien käyttöön kilometritaksa. Ei tarvitse enää sen jälkeen kenenkään valittaa toisen halvemmista matkoista...


Kilometritaksaa tai tiheämpää vyöhykeporrastusta periaatteella että maksat vain vyöhyke kerrallaan, harkittiin aikoinaan mutta olisi vaatinut kerta tai sarjalippulaisilta ulosleimauksen kulkuneuvosta poistuessa, joka olisi tullut lian hankalaksi toteuttaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## MJG

> Saksalaiset eivät vissiin ymmärrä joukkoliikenteestä mitään, kun niillä on siellä niitä Kurzstrecke-lippujaan.


Toinen Saksasta poikkeava asia on korkea vyöhykerajan hinta. Esitetyssä mallissa esim ABC-kertalippu maksaa 65% enemmän kuin AB-lippu. Malli on haettu Berliinistä, mutta Berliinissä vastaava hintaero on noin 20%. Jotenkin hommassa on jämähdetty nykymallin virittämiseen, eikä miettimään asiaa kokonaan puhtaalta pöydältä.

----------


## petteri

Lippu-uudistuksessa on jämähdetty entisiin hintasuhteisiin ja siihen että AB- tai BC-kausilipussa on paljon korkeampi subventiotaso kuin ABC-kausilipussa. 

Toki taustalla jo nyt on kauhea haloo puoli-ilmaisen AB-kausilipun muutaman euron korotuksesta.

----------


## kallio843

> Tulee olemaan mielenkiintoista nähdä, kuinka paljon tämä vyöhykeuudistus ja A-lipun lakkauttaminen vähentää raitiovaunujen matkustajamääriä.


Jos käyttää sporaa kerran viikossa on ihan sama maksaako lippu 2 vai 3e. Toisekseen ratikkalippu on jo nyt vähän liian hyvä tuote satunnaisesti matkaavalle joten enemmän pitäisi keskittyä miten saadaan eteläisin Helsinki pois auton käytöstä. Todennäköisesti tämä ei onnistuisi kuin kieltämällä tietyn tyyppiset autot kokonaan Erottajan eteläpuolella. Sitä paitsi jos sporalla matkustavat saadaan vaihtamaan bussiin niin sehän on vain positiivinen asia.

----------


## Salomaa

> Jos käyttää sporaa kerran viikossa on ihan sama maksaako lippu 2 vai 3e. Toisekseen ratikkalippu on jo nyt vähän liian hyvä tuote satunnaisesti matkaavalle joten enemmän pitäisi keskittyä miten saadaan eteläisin Helsinki pois auton käytöstä. Todennäköisesti tämä ei onnistuisi kuin kieltämällä tietyn tyyppiset autot kokonaan Erottajan eteläpuolella. Sitä paitsi jos sporalla matkustavat saadaan vaihtamaan bussiin niin sehän on vain positiivinen asia.


Juuri tästä näkökulmasta ja varsin monesta muustakin syytä pitää olla olemassa kantakaupungissa mahdollista käyttää yhden vyöhykkeen lippua. Kyllä asia on niin on olemassa tuhansia tai kymmeniätuhansia helsinkiläisiä, jotka käyvät töissä kantakaupungissa sekä vielttävät vapaa-aikansa siellä ja käyvät kaksi kertaa vuodessa Espoossa tai Vantaalla. 
Nyt jos päättjillä on maalaisjärkeä, niin pitää ottaa käyttöön myös yhden vyöhykkeen ostomahdollisuus.

----------


## iiko

> Kilometritaksaa tai tiheämpää vyöhykeporrastusta periaatteella että maksat vain vyöhyke kerrallaan, harkittiin aikoinaan mutta olisi vaatinut kerta tai sarjalippulaisilta ulosleimauksen kulkuneuvosta poistuessa, joka olisi tullut lian hankalaksi toteuttaa.
> 
> t. Rainer


Nykyisillä lähilukulaitteilla tämäkin olisi helpompi toteuttaa. Itse asiassa Singaporessa oli jotain tällaista käytössä jo 2000-luvun alussa: Metrossa piti leimata lippu mennen tullen. Matkan pituus ratkaisi, paljonko maksoi. Busseissa tosin piti tullessa valita maksu matkan pituuden takia. En tiedä, miten tätä kontrolloitiin, vai kontrolloitiinko mitenkään.

----------


## samulih

> Nykyisillä lähilukulaitteilla tämäkin olisi helpompi toteuttaa. Itse asiassa Singaporessa oli jotain tällaista käytössä jo 2000-luvun alussa: Metrossa piti leimata lippu mennen tullen. Matkan pituus ratkaisi, paljonko maksoi. Busseissa tosin piti tullessa valita maksu matkan pituuden takia. En tiedä, miten tätä kontrolloitiin, vai kontrolloitiinko mitenkään.


Toteutus helppo jos olisi portit joka asemalla

Eikös ihan Lontoon metrossa ole näin kuten Singaporessa?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nykyisillä lähilukulaitteilla tämäkin olisi helpompi toteuttaa. Itse asiassa Singaporessa oli jotain tällaista käytössä jo 2000-luvun alussa: Metrossa piti leimata lippu mennen tullen. Matkan pituus ratkaisi, paljonko maksoi. Busseissa tosin piti tullessa valita maksu matkan pituuden takia. En tiedä, miten tätä kontrolloitiin, vai kontrolloitiinko mitenkään.


Ulosleimaaminen ei ole ongelma metroissa jossa portti voi "pamahtaa" kiinni jos yrittää mennä ulos värällä lipulla tai ilman lippua, mutta busseissa ja raitiovaunuisa se on.  Pinnaus moninkertaistuisi.

t. Rainer

----------


## mv

> Ulosleimaaminen ei ole ongelma metroissa jossa portti voi "pamahtaa" kiinni jos yrittää mennä ulos värällä lipulla tai ilman lippua, mutta busseissa ja raitiovaunuisa se on.  Pinnaus moninkertaistuisi.
> 
> t. Rainer


Ulosleimausta edesauttaa se, että leimaamatta jättämisestä peritään kalleimman lipun hinta ja leimaamalla maksaa todellisen matkan mukaan.

----------


## iiko

> Ulosleimaaminen ei ole ongelma metroissa jossa portti voi "pamahtaa" kiinni jos yrittää mennä ulos värällä lipulla tai ilman lippua, mutta busseissa ja raitiovaunuisa se on.  Pinnaus moninkertaistuisi.
> 
> t. Rainer


Jonkun näkemäni tilaston mukaan Tukholman metrossa ajetaan enemmän pummilla kuin Helsingissä, vaikka ensinmainitussa on portit. Busseissa voi olla ovilla lähilukulaitteet, jotka kuittaavat saapumisen ja poistumisen. Toteutusmallina on usein käytetty sitä, että tullessa kulkuvälineeseen kortilta veloitetaan matka päättärille asti. Jos jää aiemmin pois, palautettaan poistuessa "käyttämättä jäänyt" osuus takaisin tilille.

----------


## petteri

Jos halutaan matkaan perustuva systeemi luonnollisimmin se toimisi mobiiliapplikaatiolla.

Mobiililipun validointiin bussiin noustessa toimivin ratkaisu olisi ehkä QR-koodi, jonka perusteella kortinlukija tarkastaisi lipun voimassaolon. 

Ulosleimaus sitten paikannustekniikalla.

----------


## Jussi

> Jos halutaan matkaan perustuva systeemi luonnollisimmin se toimisi mobiiliapplikaatiolla.
> 
> Mobiililipun validointiin bussiin noustessa toimivin ratkaisu olisi ehkä QR-koodi, jonka perusteella kortinlukija tarkastaisi lipun voimassaolon. 
> 
> Ulosleimaus sitten paikannustekniikalla.


Ottaen huomioon että jo toteutetuissa lippu-uudistuksissa heti on tullut hirveä huuto kun mobiililippujen merkitystä on kasvatettu, voi vaan kuvitella millainen älämölö syntyisi jos matkustaminen oikeasti vaatisi AINA älypuhelimen. 
Joukkoliikenteen käyttäjissä tulee aina olemaan sellaisia joilla ei ole älypuhelinta. 

Muutenkin paikannuksen luotettavuus ei ainakaan kaikissa puhelimissa ole niin hyvä että siihen voisi järjestelmän perustaa.

----------


## aki

> Ottaen huomioon että jo toteutetuissa lippu-uudistuksissa heti on tullut hirveä huuto kun mobiililippujen merkitystä on kasvatettu, voi vaan kuvitella millainen älämölö syntyisi jos matkustaminen oikeasti vaatisi AINA älypuhelimen. 
> Joukkoliikenteen käyttäjissä tulee aina olemaan sellaisia joilla ei ole älypuhelinta.


Eikä todellakaan pidä vähätellä ikäihmisten osuutta joukkoliikenteessä. Meillä on valtaisa määrä suurten ikäluokkien edustajia ja sitä vanhempia ihmisiä joille jo nyt tapahtuva vyöhykeuudistus voi olla hankala asia. Mobiilimaksaminen ja QR-koodit ovat selkeästi nuorempien ihmisten heiniä. Kun bussissakin katsoo sisääntulijoita, niin kyllä niitä kännyköitä kuskille vilauttaa nuoret ihmiset ja vanhempi väki käyttää matkakorttia.

----------


## j-lu

Vyöhykehinnoittelu on järjestelmänä hyvä. Yksinkertainen ja selkeä, helppo käyttää. Kuten jo aiemmin todettu, jonkinlainen ristisubventio on kaupunkijoukkoliikenteessä välttämätön paha, koska ei yksinkertaisesti ole mielekästä hinnoitella jokaista linjaa tai sen osaa erikseen. Kilometriäerustainen hinnoittelukin on turhan vaikea kaikin puolin.

Ongelma tässä HSLn esityksessä on se, että liikennöinnin kustannukset vaihtelevat jo nykyisen Helsingin sisäisen lipun alueella paljon. Tietävämmät ja parempimuistiset voivat korjata, mutta ymmärtääkseni raitiovaunun kustannukset per nousu ovat alle puolet siitä mitä Helsingin lähiöbussien kustannukset per nousu. Käytännössä siis tässä HSLn esityksessä tilanne muodostuu sellaiseksi, että kantakaupungin lipun hinnoissa ei ole subventiota lainkaan ja b-vyöhykkeellä sitä on enemmän kuin 50 prosenttia. Tämä on aluepolitiikkaa, eikä sitä sitä edes yritetä perustella tai puolustella.

Helsngin joukkoliikenteen keskeinen ongelma on tietysti kaupunkirakenne. Oikeaa kaupunkia on muutama neliökilometri ja loput on haulikolla pitkin pusikoita kaavoitettua lähiötä. Mielestäni HSLn tehtävä joukkoliikenteen järjestäjänä ei ole tehdä sellaisia hinnoittelupäätöksiä, jotka ovat luonteeltaan poliittisia: että suositaan yksien joukkoliikenteen käyttöä toisien kustannuksella. HSLn tehtävä järjestää sellainen joukkoliikennepalvelu eri alueille kuin alueiden asukaspohja mahdollistaa ja edellyttää, hinnoitella joukkoliikennepalvelu osapuilleen kustannusperustaisesti. Tämä tietysti tarkoittaisi isoa muutosta nykytilanteeseen. 

Suuremmassa kuvassa on kysymys myös siitä, että Helsingin suurin täydennysrakentamispaine kohdistuu kaavaillun b-vyöhykkeen sisäreunaan, eikä vähiten raidejokerin vuoksi. B-vyöhykkeen sisäreunaa voi perustellusti kutsua myös nimby-vyöhykkeeksi. HSLn tekeminen toimii tässä Helsingin kaupungin tavoitteita vastaan, kun suurimman kasvupaineen alla olevien alueiden joukkoliikenne on asukaspohjiin nähden liian hyvää ja ylipäänsä liian subventoitua.

----------


## irritus

Laskin auki, millaisia muutoksia HSL:n lippujen hintoihin tulee, jos jäsenkunnille lausuntokierrokselle lähetetyt uudet hinnat tulisivat sellaisenaan voimaan. Tiedot pohjautuvat HSL:n 5.6.2018 uutiseen HSL uudistaa liput ja vyöhykkeet vuoden 2019 alussa, esitteeseen HSL:n lippujen hinnat 1.1.2018 alkaen ja karttaan uusista vyöhykerajoista.

Erityisesti arvolippujen hintoihin kaavaillaan rajuja korotuksia.

arvoliput
hinta 2018
hinta 2019
muutos

raitiovaunu¹
1,70 
2,80 
+65 %

Helsingin, Sipoon ja
Tuusulan sisäiset liput
2,20 
2,80   4,60 
+27 %  +109 %

Espoon, Kauniaisten,
Keravan, Kirkkonummen ja
Siuntion sisäiset liput
2,20 
2,80 
+27 %

seutulippu
4,20 
2,80   4,60 
-33 %  +10 %

lähiseutu 2
4,20 
2,80   5,40 
-33 %  +29 %

koko alue
6,30 
6,50 
+3 %


¹ Raitiovaunuliput jäisivät vyöhykeuudistuksessa pois käytöstä, korvaava lipputuote tulisi olemaan vyöhykelippu AB.


30 vrk kausiliput
hinta 2018
hinta 2019
muutos

Helsingin, Sipoon ja
Tuusulan sisäiset liput
54,70 
59,70   107,50 
+9 %  +97 %

Espoon, Kauniaisten,
Keravan, Kirkkonummen ja
Siuntion sisäiset liput
54,70 
59,70 
+9 %

seutulippu
106,50 
59,70   107,50 
-44 %  +1 %

lähiseutu 2
106,50 
59,70   115,80 
-44 %  +9 %

koko alue
158,40 
157,60   157,60 
-1 %




365 vrk kausiliput /
vuosilippu
hinta 2018
hinta 2019
muutos

Helsingin, Sipoon ja
Tuusulan sisäiset liput
600,80 
636,00   1152,00 
+6 %  +92 %

Espoon, Kauniaisten,
Keravan, Kirkkonummen ja
Siuntion sisäiset liput
600,80 
636,00 
+6 %

seutulippu
1171,80 
636,00   1152,00 
-46 %  -2 %

lähiseutu 2
1171,80 
636,00   1248,00 
-46 %  +7 %

koko alue
1743,00 
1692,00 
-3 %




Jos itse hinnankorotukset eivät vielä ärsyttäisi, HSL:n harhaanjohtavat väitteet vyöhykeuudistuksesta viimeistään raivostuttavat.

Yksi HSL:n viljelemä harhaanjohtava väite on, että lipun hinta perustuisi matkan pituuteen.

Näinhän ei suinkaan ole. Vyöhykejärjestelmässä matkojen hinnat perustuvat kuljettuihin vyöhykkeisiin, ei matkan pituuteen. Tämä johtaa matkan pituuden kannalta järjettömiltä tuntuviin hintoihin. Esimerkiksi:

matka
pituus
arvolippu
2018
arvolippu
2019

Siikajärvi  Itäkeskus
43 km
4,20 
2,80 

Jokela  Malmi
37 km
6,30 
5,40 

Hyrylä  Hakaniemi
27 km
6,30 
6,50 

Luoma  Kauklahti
3,7 km
4,20 
4,60 

Vallinoja  Savio
0,5 km
4,20 
4,60 



Toinen HSL:n viljelemä harhaanjohtava väite on, että uusi järjestelmä olisi tasapuolinen.

Itse kukin voi pohtia, kuinka tasapuolista on, että 0,5 km matka voi olla kalliimpi kuin 43 km matka?

Tasapuolisuuden puutteesta suorastaan huutaa se, että kahden vyöhykkeen lipuilla on kaksi erilaista hintaa. BC-arvolippu maksaa 2,80  ja CD-lippu 4,60 . Sama toistuu kolmen vyöhykkeen lipuilla. ABC-lippu maksaa 4,60 , mutta BCD-lippu maksaakin 5,40 !




> Eiköhän oteta samantien käyttöön kilometritaksa.


Jos HSL aikoo käyttää tasapuolisuutta minkäänlaisena argumenttina, tämä on ainoa vaihtoehto.

Tämänkin voi toki toteuttaa kahdella tavalla: alku- ja päätepisteiden etäisyys tai todellisuudessa kuljettu matka. Jälkimmäinen ei ole yhtä tasapuolinen kuin ensiksi mainittu, koska siinä maksetaan myös kiertelevien reittien aiheuttamista turhista kilometreistä.




> Joukkoliikenteen käyttäjissä tulee aina olemaan sellaisia joilla ei ole älypuhelinta.


Tai HSL:n trendin mukaisesti uusinta mahdollista älypuhelinta. HSL:hän siirsi Android 4 laitteiden käyttäjät matkakortteihin 1.9.2018. Nykyinen lippusovellus vaatii vähintään Android 5 laitteen.

Vyöhykeuudistuksen astuessa voimaan myös Windows Phone-käyttäjät tullaan siirtämään matkakortteihin.




> Mobiilimaksaminen ja QR-koodit ovat selkeästi nuorempien ihmisten heiniä.


QR-lipunkin voi toteuttaa monella tavalla.

Tallinnan QR-liput voi vaikka tulostaa paperille ja antaa Tallinnaan lähtevälle vanhukselle mukaan. Jos vielä ostaa vain yhden matkan per koodi, niin ei tarvitse edes seurata netistä, monta matkaa koodilla on jäljellä. Ohjeistaa vaikka taittamaan lapun nurkan merkiksi.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Toinen HSL:n viljelemä harhaanjohtava väite on, että uusi järjestelmä olisi tasapuolinen.
> 
> Itse kukin voi pohtia, kuinka tasapuolista on, että 0,5 km matka voi olla kalliimpi kuin 43 km matka?
> 
> Tasapuolisuuden puutteesta suorastaan huutaa se, että kahden vyöhykkeen lipuilla on kaksi erilaista hintaa. BC-arvolippu maksaa 2,80  ja CD-lippu 4,60 . Sama toistuu kolmen vyöhykkeen lipuilla. ABC-lippu maksaa 4,60 , mutta BCD-lippu maksaakin 5,40 !


Tähän olisi vieläpä ollut olemassa harmillisen helppo korjaus (jota tuskin enää on mahdollista toteuttaa): Jaetaan D-vyöhyke D- ja E-vyöhykkeisiin.

----------


## Makke93

Kuinkas realistinen matka tuo Vallinojasta Savioon oikein on? En oikein usko että kukaan, jonka pystyy tuon matkan kävelemään kulkisi 500m matkan julkisilla, ilman että jatkaa eteenpäin. Jos ei tosiaan pysty tuota kävelemään niin sitten se väline on joka tapaukessa KELA:n taksikyyti. On hyvä muistaa, että noita hintoja vertaillessa, että tuollaisia rajatapaus-matkoja on helppo otella esimerkiksi, vaikkei ne ole mitenkään todellisuutta kuvastavia. Ja hyvä on muistaa sekin että tuollaisia tapauksia on uudessa vyöhykejärjestelmässä huomattavasti vähemmän kun kova raja Espoon, Vantaan ja Helsingin väliltä poistuu.

----------


## kallio843

Onhan tässä nykyjärjestelmässäkin näitä raja-alueita vaikka kuinka paljon. Esimerkiksi Korsnäsintie - Storören 850 metriä 8,00e vs Kattila - Hanasaari 38 km 3,20e. Puolestaan  Henrikitien pysäkki - Mäkkylän asema 650 metriä 5,50e vs Henrikitien pysäkki - Hansaterminaali 26 km 3,20e. Siinä mielessä Helsinki on hyvä jakaa kolmeen osaan siinä mielessä koska maantieteellisesti Landbo ja Östersundom on lähempänä Sipoota kuin Helsingin keskustaa. Nythän tuolla suunnalla ollut ongelma kun palvelut on Söderkullassa lähempänä mutta lippu on maksanut lähes kolminkertaisen hinnan.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Onhan tässä nykyjärjestelmässäkin näitä raja-alueita vaikka kuinka paljon. Esimerkiksi Korsnäsintie - Storören 850 metriä 8,00e vs Kattila - Hanasaari 38 km 3,20e. Puolestaan  Henrikitien pysäkki - Mäkkylän asema 650 metriä 5,50e vs Henrikitien pysäkki - Hansaterminaali 26 km 3,20e. Siinä mielessä Helsinki on hyvä jakaa kolmeen osaan siinä mielessä koska maantieteellisesti Landbo ja Östersundom on lähempänä Sipoota kuin Helsingin keskustaa. Nythän tuolla suunnalla ollut ongelma kun palvelut on Söderkullassa lähempänä mutta lippu on maksanut lähes kolminkertaisen hinnan.


Sekä vaikkapa Mellunmäki (M) - Länsimäki: seututaksalla ja matkaa alle kilometri...

----------


## petteri

> Sekä vaikkapa Mellunmäki (M) - Länsimäki: seututaksalla ja matkaa alle kilometri...


Ja kaikki kävelee.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Ja kaikki kävelee.


Ja tämän saman kommentin voi liittää kaikkiin tämän ketjun lyhyiden matkojen tulevasta tai nykyisestä epäoikeudenmukaisesta kalleudesta "valittaviin" viesteihin...
Mutta helppoahan se on sanoa -kokeillaas vaikka mennä rollaattorin kanssa täyden kauppakassin kera Mellunmäen metroasemalta Länsimäen Keihästielle kävellen. Helppoo ku heinänteko, eiks vaan?

----------


## samulih

> Ja tämän saman kommentin voi liittää kaikkiin tämän ketjun lyhyiden matkojen tulevasta tai nykyisestä epäoikeudenmukaisesta kalleudesta "valittaviin" viesteihin...
> Mutta helppoahan se on sanoa -kokeillaas vaikka mennä rollaattorin kanssa täyden kauppakassin kera Mellunmäen metroasemalta Länsimäen Keihästielle kävellen. Helppoo ku heinänteko, eiks vaan?


Mutta kuten yllläkin, kuinka todellista? Eikös sen bussilipun hinta ole ihan eri eläkeläiselle ḱuin normaalille kävelevälle?

Ja Keihästietä lähellä on aivan hyviä kauppoja joihin ei tarvitse mennä seutulipulla.

----------


## Akizz

Mielestäni on vain yksinkertaisesti tyhmää jakaa Espoo ja yleisesti kaupungit kahteen eri vyöhykkeeseen. Eriarvoistusta ja muutenkin epäkorrektia jäsentelyä.

----------


## kallio843

> Mielestäni on vain yksinkertaisesti tyhmää jakaa Espoo ja yleisesti kaupungit kahteen eri vyöhykkeeseen. Eriarvoistusta ja muutenkin epäkorrektia jäsentelyä.


Millä tavoin se on eriarvoisuutta että Leppävaaralainen maksaa matkastaan Helsingin keskustaan vähemmän kuin Kauklahdessa asuva? Se vasta eriarvoisuutta onkin tällä hetkellä että lyhyemmästä matkasta joutuu maksamaan saman kuin pidemmästä. Vähän sama kuin että taksi maksaisi 50 euroa riippumatta siitä menetkö 20 kilometriä vai 35 kilometriä. Epäreilua olisi, eikö?  Tämä tuleva vyöhykemalli osin siksi näin että kuntapäättäjillä ei ole laittaa pöytään pätäkkää enempää, jolloin kaupungit jaetaan kahteen tai kolmeen osaan. Toisaalta jos esimerkiksi Espoo olisi samalla vyöhykkeellä kokonaan niin seutulipun osalta tilanne olisi sama kuin nyt.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Ja Keihästietä lähellä on aivan hyviä kauppoja joihin ei tarvitse mennä seutulipulla.


Katsotaanpas. Keihästien lähistön kaupat:
- Alepa Kuntokuja (perus Alepa, ei lihatiskiä eikä muitakaan ylimääräisiä palveluja.)
- Alepa Kuulakuja (ks yllä)
- K-market Länsimäki, Suunnistajankuja (K-ryhmän vastine Alepalle)
- K Supermarket Masi, Pallaksentie, Mellunmäki (Ainoa kauppa jossa muita edellämainittuja huomattavasti laajempi valikoima sekä palvelutiski, vaatii seutulipun).

Toki, jos kauppaa tarvitsee lähinnä pelkän kaljan ja tupakin ostoon niin nuo Länsimäen kaupat kelpaavat tarkoitukseen ihan hyvin. Mutta jos on tarvetta hieman laajemmalle tuotevalikoimalle niin pitää mennä Mellunmäkeen. Tai Hakunilaan, jonne ei tarvita seutulippua mutta matka onkin sitten pidempi Rajakylän, Jakomäen ja Vaaralan kautta.

Mutta nyt mennään jo senverran offtopicin puolelle että osaltani päätän väittelyn tähän sen sijaan että keksisin vastaavia vasta-argumentteja aiemmin esitettyjen lyhyiden matkojen kyseenalaistamiseksi. Tack och adjö.

----------


## Akizz

> Millä tavoin se on eriarvoisuutta että Leppävaaralainen maksaa matkastaan Helsingin keskustaan vähemmän kuin Kauklahdessa asuva? Se vasta eriarvoisuutta onkin tällä hetkellä että lyhyemmästä matkasta joutuu maksamaan saman kuin pidemmästä. Vähän sama kuin että taksi maksaisi 50 euroa riippumatta siitä menetkö 20 kilometriä vai 35 kilometriä. Epäreilua olisi, eikö?  Tämä tuleva vyöhykemalli osin siksi näin että kuntapäättäjillä ei ole laittaa pöytään pätäkkää enempää, jolloin kaupungit jaetaan kahteen tai kolmeen osaan. Toisaalta jos esimerkiksi Espoo olisi samalla vyöhykkeellä kokonaan niin seutulipun osalta tilanne olisi sama kuin nyt.


No kun se ei mene ihan noin.. Esim. Hämeenkylä maksaa Askistoa enemmän jne. On vain tehty uusi raja kuntarajojen tilalle.. Ja on se outoa, että huonoista bussiyhteyksistä maksetaan enemmän kuin todella kalliista metrosta ja hyvistä kulkuyhteyksistä...

----------


## Makke93

> No kun se ei mene ihan noin.. Esim. Hämeenkylä maksaa Askistoa enemmän jne. On vain tehty uusi raja kuntarajojen tilalle.. Ja on se outoa, että huonoista bussiyhteyksistä maksetaan enemmän kuin todella kalliista metrosta ja hyvistä kulkuyhteyksistä...


Hinnat nousisivat joka tapauksessa ilman vyöhykeuudistusta Metron takia. Hämeenkylästä pääsee uudistuksen jälkeen Helsingin sisäisen hinnalla keskustaan (AB). Askistosta 'seudulla' (ABC) kuten ennenkin ja kummastakin paikasta vantaan sisäisen hinnalla (BC) Kivenlahteen ja Vuosaareen asti. Kummassakaan paikassa ei siis palvelu ainakaan huonone, ellei HSL vähennä bussiliikennettä, mikä on erillinen päätös.

----------


## kallio843

> Ja on se outoa, että huonoista bussiyhteyksistä maksetaan enemmän kuin todella kalliista metrosta ja hyvistä kulkuyhteyksistä...


Se menee juurikin niin kun sanoin. On kuntapoliittinen päätös kuinka paljon rahaa joukkoliikenteeseen laitetaan. Jos koko Vantaa haluttaisiin samalle vyöhykkeelle maksaisi niin kuntaosuus nousisi pilviin. Lisäksi Askisto on muutenkin sellainen pussinperä että nykyinen tarjonta on vähintäänkin riittävä kun ottaa huomioon kuinka paljon autoja suhteessa asukaslukuun on ja kuten aikaisemmin sanottiin niin hinta tulee pysymään suunnilleen samoissa kun nyt.

----------


## Makke93

> Lisäksi Askisto on muutenkin sellainen pussinperä


Tämä tulee tosin muuttumaan kun Askisto saa Kehä III:lle liittymän, josta pääsee kumpaakin suuntaan ja nyt jo vanhan suunnitelman mukaan bussit siirtyvät kulkemaan Kehän kautta Askiston läpi Koivurinteeseen tai Friimetsään.

----------


## Korppi

> Juuri tästä näkökulmasta ja varsin monesta muustakin syytä pitää olla olemassa kantakaupungissa mahdollista käyttää yhden vyöhykkeen lippua. Kyllä asia on niin on olemassa tuhansia tai kymmeniätuhansia helsinkiläisiä, jotka käyvät töissä kantakaupungissa sekä vielttävät vapaa-aikansa siellä ja käyvät kaksi kertaa vuodessa Espoossa tai Vantaalla. 
> Nyt jos päättjillä on maalaisjärkeä, niin pitää ottaa käyttöön myös yhden vyöhykkeen ostomahdollisuus.


Yhden vyöhykkeen lippu on toimimaton järjestelmän kanssa. Kahden vyöhykkeen pakolla saadaan se, että lyhyt matka ei ole kalliimpi kuin pitkä. Jos voisi ostaa pelkän A-lipun, niin matka Metsälästä olisi halvempi Lauttasaareen kuin Maunulaan. Sitä kahden vyöhykkeen edellytystä ei ole laitettu kiusaksi vaan se korjaa yhden nykyjärjestelmän pahimman puutteen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:53 ----------




> Mielestäni on vain yksinkertaisesti tyhmää jakaa Espoo ja yleisesti kaupungit kahteen eri vyöhykkeeseen. Eriarvoistusta ja muutenkin epäkorrektia jäsentelyä.


Miksi kuntarajojen tulisi olla kiven hakattuja? Helsinki nyt vain ei jatku symmetrisesti keskustasta itään ja länteen. Miksi matka keskustasta Tapiolaan pitäisi olla kalliimpi kuin Itäkeskukseen? Etenkin länsimetron aikakautena tämä on tyhmää.  Nyt tariffiraja sulkee länsimetron käytännössä pois helsinkiläisiltä, jotka sitä ovat verorahoilla maksaneet.

----------


## irritus

> Ja hyvä on muistaa sekin että tuollaisia tapauksia on uudessa vyöhykejärjestelmässä huomattavasti vähemmän kun kova raja Espoon, Vantaan ja Helsingin väliltä poistuu.


Tämän rajan tilalle tulee kuitenkin kaksi uutta kovaa rajaa keskelle Espoota, Vantaata ja Helsinkiä.

Uusi järjestelmä ei korjaa kovia rajoja millään tavoin. Jos rajoja halutaan pehmentää, ne täytyy piirtää toistensa päälle. Esimerkiksi Matinkylälle olisi luontevaa kuulua sekä B että C vyöhykkeisiin samanaikaisesti.




> Eikös sen bussilipun hinta ole ihan eri eläkeläiselle ḱuin normaalille kävelevälle?


HSL-alueella näin ei ole. Viime vuonna Uudenmaan eläkeläisistä 71,6 % sai ainoastaan työeläkettä ja he maksoivat HSL:n lipuista normaalit aikuisten hinnat. HSL:n eläkeläisalennuksiin oli oikeutettu 28,4 %, eli he, jotka saivat joko Kelan eläkettä tai Kelan ja työeläkkeen yhdistelmää.




> Yhden vyöhykkeen lippu on toimimaton järjestelmän kanssa. Kahden vyöhykkeen pakolla saadaan se, että lyhyt matka ei ole kalliimpi kuin pitkä.


Yhden vyöhykkeen lippu toimisi aivan hyvin.

Kahden vyöhykkeen pakolla ei saada aikaiseksi muuta kuin turhan vaikeaselkoinen ja epäoikeudenmukaiselta tuntuva järjestelmä. Etenkin C-vyöhykkeellä matkustamisesta tulee vaikeaa, kun C-lippua ei voi ostaa ja täytyisi sitten arpoa BC ja CD lipuista se, kumpi on vähemmän huono vaihtoehto. Lisäksi myyntiinhän on tulossa myös yhden vyöhykkeen lippu, mutta ainoastaan D-vyöhykkeelle.

Kahden vyöhykkeen pakko-ostos ei myöskään auta yhtään silloin, kun matkustetaan kolmannen tai neljännen vyöhykerajan lähelle. Esimerkiksi Sarvvik  Matinkylä on BCD-matka 5,40 , vaikka se on yhtä pitkä kuin Lauttasaari  Metsälä A-matka, AB-lipulla 2,80 .




> Jos voisi ostaa pelkän A-lipun, niin matka Metsälästä olisi halvempi Lauttasaareen kuin Maunulaan.


Tämä ongelma tulisi korjata siten, että Maunula kuuluu sekä A että B vyöhykkeisiin. Tällöin Maunula  Lauttasaari matkustettaisiin A-lipulla ja Maunula  Tammisto B-lipulla.

Vastaavasti, jos Matinkylä kuuluisi sekä B että C vyöhykkeisiin, Sarvvik  Matinkylä välin pääsisi CD-lipulla 4,60  eikä tarvittaisi BCD-lippua 5,40 , kuten HSL esittää.

Tässäkin vyöhykeuudistuksen omituisuudet iskevät silmään. Miksi C-vyöhyke kapenee omituisesti juuri Espoonlahden ja Östersundomin kohdalla? Sarvvik ja Västerskog pitäisi kuulua C- eikä D-vyöhykkeeseen. Ilman tätä omituista kavennusta Sarvvik  Matinkylä matka ei maksaisikaan 5,40 , vaan 2,80 .

Siitä olen täysin samaa mieltä, että nykyisessä järjestelmässä Tapiola  Kamppi ja Leppävaara  Pasila ovat liian kalliita. Valitettavasti HSL:n uudessa järjestelmässä mitkään nykyisen järjestelmän ongelmat eivät poistu, ne ainoastaan siirtyvät uusien rajojen mukana paikasta toiseen.

----------


## Minä vain

> Lisäksi myyntiinhän on tulossa myös yhden vyöhykkeen lippu, mutta ainoastaan D-vyöhykkeelle.


D-vyöhyke vastaa kooltaan kahta muuta vyöhykettä ja tuo yhden vyöhykkeen lippu on yhtä kallis kuin AB- tai BC-lippu. En ihan ymmärrä miksi D-vyöhykkeestä pitää tehdä erilainen kuin muusta alueesta, koska nythän viestinnässä joudutaan aina erikseen selittämään miten liput toimii D-vyöhykkeellä eikä tuosta D- ja E-vyöhykkeiden yhdistämisestä ole hyötyä. 




> Tässäkin vyöhykeuudistuksen omituisuudet iskevät silmään. Miksi C-vyöhyke kapenee omituisesti juuri Espoonlahden ja Östersundomin kohdalla? Sarvvik ja Västerskog pitäisi kuulua C- eikä D-vyöhykkeeseen. Ilman tätä omituista kavennusta Sarvvik  Matinkylä matka ei maksaisikaan 5,40 , vaan 2,80 .


Espoon kaupunki halusi, että kaikki Espoon sisäiset matkat pitää voida tehdä sisäisin hinnoin. Eli kun Tapiola kuuluu B:hen, pitää koko Espoon luoteisnurkan kuulua C:hen, jotta tämä onnistuu.

----------


## Max

> Tämä ongelma tulisi korjata siten, että Maunula kuuluu sekä A että B vyöhykkeisiin. Tällöin Maunula  Lauttasaari matkustettaisiin A-lipulla ja Maunula  Tammisto B-lipulla.


Tuohan tämän tulevan järjestelmän idea vähän niin kuin onkin. Koska ABC-alueella ei voi ostaa yhden vyöhykkeen lippua, kaikki paikat siellä "kuuluvat kahdelle vyöhykkeelle". Maunula-Lauttasaari menee AB-lipulla, Maunula-Korso BC-lipulla, ja Maunula-Tammisto välin pääsee kummalla tahansa.

----------


## Korppi

> Tämän rajan tilalle tulee kuitenkin kaksi uutta kovaa rajaa keskelle Espoota, Vantaata ja Helsinkiä.
> 
> Uusi järjestelmä ei korjaa kovia rajoja millään tavoin. Jos rajoja halutaan pehmentää, ne täytyy piirtää toistensa päälle. Esimerkiksi Matinkylälle olisi luontevaa kuulua sekä B että C vyöhykkeisiin samanaikaisesti.


Kahden vyöhykkeen velvollisuus tarkoittaa nimenomaan joustavia rajoja. Ajattele niin, että hyödykkeitä on AB ja BC. Matinkylä kuuluu molempiin.




> Yhden vyöhykkeen lippu toimisi aivan hyvin.


Nyt taas menet aivan toiseen suuntaan. Yhden vyöhykkeen lippu nimenomaan toisi kovat rajat eli lyhyt matka olisi kalliimpi kuin pitkä. Tuntuu, että valitat valittamisen ilosta sen enempää miettimättä. 




> Kahden vyöhykkeen pakolla ei saada aikaiseksi muuta kuin turhan vaikeaselkoinen ja epäoikeudenmukaiselta tuntuva järjestelmä. Etenkin C-vyöhykkeellä matkustamisesta tulee vaikeaa, kun C-lippua ei voi ostaa ja täytyisi sitten arpoa BC ja CD lipuista se, kumpi on vähemmän huono vaihtoehto. Lisäksi myyntiinhän on tulossa myös yhden vyöhykkeen lippu, mutta ainoastaan D-vyöhykkeelle.


C-vyöhykkeellä ostat BC-lipun. Karkeasti AB on vanha Helsinki ja BC vanha Espoo tai Vantaa. ABC on vanha seutu. D on jotain maaseutua.CD maksaa saman kuin ABC.




> Kahden vyöhykkeen pakko-ostos ei myöskään auta yhtään silloin, kun matkustetaan kolmannen tai neljännen vyöhykerajan lähelle. Esimerkiksi Sarvvik  Matinkylä on BCD-matka 5,40 , vaikka se on yhtä pitkä kuin Lauttasaari  Metsälä A-matka, AB-lipulla 2,80 .


Matkat maaseudulle ovat aina kalliita. Minä olen kiinnostunut pääkaupunkiseudusta (Helsinki, Espoo, Vantaa)




> Tämä ongelma tulisi korjata siten, että Maunula kuuluu sekä A että B vyöhykkeisiin. Tällöin Maunula  Lauttasaari matkustettaisiin A-lipulla ja Maunula  Tammisto B-lipulla.


Kahden vyöhykkeen systeemi on sama kuin se, jos pysäkki voisi kuulua kahteen vyöhykkeen




> Tässäkin vyöhykeuudistuksen omituisuudet iskevät silmään. Miksi C-vyöhyke kapenee omituisesti juuri Espoonlahden ja Östersundomin kohdalla? Sarvvik ja Västerskog pitäisi kuulua C- eikä D-vyöhykkeeseen. Ilman tätä omituista kavennusta Sarvvik  Matinkylä matka ei maksaisikaan 5,40 , vaan 2,80 .


ABC on pääkaupunkiseutu.




> Siitä olen täysin samaa mieltä, että nykyisessä järjestelmässä Tapiola  Kamppi ja Leppävaara  Pasila ovat liian kalliita. Valitettavasti HSL:n uudessa järjestelmässä mitkään nykyisen järjestelmän ongelmat eivät poistu, ne ainoastaan siirtyvät uusien rajojen mukana paikasta toiseen.



Ne poistuvat pääkaupunkiseudulta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:52 ----------

Tässä kannattaa muistaa, että vaikka se nyt saattaa tuntua hankalalta, sen pian kyllä oppii. Yleensä ostaa joko sen AB tai BC lipun. Itse en juuri olisi tarvitsisi C-lippua koskaan. Erikoista tuossa on, että jos pitäisi matkustaa Espoosta C-vyöhykkeeltä Itäkeskukseen, pääsisi sen halvemmalla kehää pitkin tai Jokerilla kun metrolla.

----------


## Makke93

> Erikoista tuossa on, että jos pitäisi matkustaa Espoosta C-vyöhykkeeltä Itäkeskukseen, pääsisi sen halvemmalla kehää pitkin tai Jokerilla kun metrolla.


Tästä on minusta puhuttu täällä kehärataan liittyen ja moni on ollut sitä mieltä, että jos yksittäisen vaihdottoman matkan aloitus ja päättymispaikka on lipun matkustusalueella, niin voi matkustaa lipun ulkopuolisen alueen läpi. En ole tästä täysin varman, mutta eikö metrossa lippuja tarkasteta ainoastaan laiturilla, jolloin matkan keskustan läpi voi hoitaa BC-lipulla vaikka lipun ulkopuolisen alueen läpi ei voisi matkustaa?

----------


## Piirka

> En ole tästä täysin varman, mutta eikö metrossa lippuja tarkasteta ainoastaan laiturilla, jolloin matkan keskustan läpi voi hoitaa BC-lipulla vaikka lipun ulkopuolisen alueen läpi ei voisi matkustaa?


Kyllä metrojunissakin tarkastetaan liput, joten eiköhän tarkastusmaksu räpsähdä BC-matkustajalle A-alueella.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Kyllä metrojunissakin tarkastetaan liput, joten eiköhän tarkastusmaksu räpsähdä BC-matkustajalle A-alueella.


Tämäkin ongelma ratkeaisi kivuttomasti ns. "Lontoon mallilla" -eli että metrossa lippu leimattaisiin sekä matkan alkaessa että päättyessä -ja jos henkilö ei tee päättymisleimausta (oma vika, mitäs et tehnyt...) niin matkasta veloitetaan kallein mahdollinen hinta.

Nyt joku väittää ettei onnistu tai ei ole mahdollista tai että tulee ruuhkaa tai jotain muuta vastaavaa joten kysyn jo etukäteen ko. kommentoijilta että jos kerran tämä onnistuu monen miljoonan asukkaan Lontoossa niin miksi hitossa se muka ei onnistuisi Helsingissä joka nyt kuitenkin on Lontooseen verrattuna aikamoinen tuppukylä? No jaa, ehkä juuri siksi ei onnistu...

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tämäkin ongelma ratkeaisi kivuttomasti ns. "Lontoon mallilla" -eli että metrossa lippu leimattaisiin sekä matkan alkaessa että päättyessä -ja jos henkilö ei tee päättymisleimausta (oma vika, mitäs et tehnyt...) niin matkasta veloitetaan kallein mahdollinen hinta.
> 
> Nyt joku väittää ettei onnistu tai ei ole mahdollista tai että tulee ruuhkaa tai jotain muuta vastaavaa joten kysyn jo etukäteen ko. kommentoijilta että jos kerran tämä onnistuu monen miljoonan asukkaan Lontoossa niin miksi hitossa se muka ei onnistuisi Helsingissä joka nyt kuitenkin on Lontooseen verrattuna aikamoinen tuppukylä? No jaa, ehkä juuri siksi ei onnistu...


Toisaalta Lontoossakin pääsee (ainakin joissain tilanteissa) halvemmalla, jos ei kulje 1-vyöhykkeen kautta. Tämä ymmärtääkseni varmistetaan niin, että matkan varrella on leimattava jossain 1-vyöhykkeen ulkopuolella (minkä ei vaihtaessa pitäisi olla edes vaikeaa).

----------


## Tuomas

> Toisaalta Lontoossakin pääsee (ainakin joissain tilanteissa) halvemmalla, jos ei kulje 1-vyöhykkeen kautta. Tämä ymmärtääkseni varmistetaan niin, että matkan varrella on leimattava jossain 1-vyöhykkeen ulkopuolella (minkä ei vaihtaessa pitäisi olla edes vaikeaa).


Lontoossa on metro- ja rautatieasemilla tällaista välileimausta varten erikseen vaaleanpunaisia kortinlukijoita (sisään- ja ulosleimauslukijat ovat keltaisia).

Tietyissä erikoistapauksissa joillekin asemaväleille on kaksi vaihtoehtoista reittiä, joista vain toinen kulkee ykkösvyöhykkeen kautta. Jos ulkovyöhykkeiden kautta kulkeva reitti on vaihdoton, välileimausta ei vaadita, vaan järjestelmä perii matkustajan kortilta aina halvemman hinnan, vaikka hän kulkisikin keskustan läpi. Asiaa selostava Youtube-video.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Lontoossa on metro- ja rautatieasemilla tällaista välileimausta varten erikseen vaaleanpunaisia kortinlukijoita (sisään- ja ulosleimauslukijat ovat keltaisia).
> 
> Tietyissä erikoistapauksissa joillekin asemaväleille on kaksi vaihtoehtoista reittiä, joista vain toinen kulkee ykkösvyöhykkeen kautta. Jos ulkovyöhykkeiden kautta kulkeva reitti on vaihdoton, välileimausta ei vaadita, vaan järjestelmä perii matkustajan kortilta aina halvemman hinnan, vaikka hän kulkisikin keskustan läpi. Asiaa selostava Youtube-video.


Haa, mielenkiintoinen yksityiskohta! Eipä ollut tullut tuo video vastaan vaikka joitakin Marshallin videoita olenkin katsellut. Jotenkin tuntuu, että täkäläinen mentaliteetti edellyttäisi aina kalleimman hinnan maksamista.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Lontoossa on metro- ja rautatieasemilla tällaista välileimausta varten erikseen vaaleanpunaisia kortinlukijoita (sisään- ja ulosleimauslukijat ovat keltaisia).
> 
> Tietyissä erikoistapauksissa joillekin asemaväleille on kaksi vaihtoehtoista reittiä, joista vain toinen kulkee ykkösvyöhykkeen kautta. Jos ulkovyöhykkeiden kautta kulkeva reitti on vaihdoton, välileimausta ei vaadita, vaan järjestelmä perii matkustajan kortilta aina halvemman hinnan, vaikka hän kulkisikin keskustan läpi. Asiaa selostava Youtube-video.


Näinhän se menee. Mutta koska meillä ei tällaista vaihtotilannetta ole jätin tarkoituksella huomioimatta nuo erillisen leimauksen vaativat tilanteet.

----------


## Tuomas

Oikeastaan Lontoon tilannetta ei voi suoraan verrata HSL-alueeseen. Täällä arvolippuja käyttävän matkustajan pitää valita käyttämänsä vyöhykkeet etukäteen, kun taas Lontoossa järjestelmä yrittää päätellä ne jälkikäteen sisään-, vaihto- ja ulosleimausten perusteella.

Lontoon järjestelmäkään ei ole tietyissä tilanteissa erehtymätön eikä helppokäyttöinen. Esimerkiksi Wimbledonissa vaihtaminen junan tai metron ja raitiovaunun välillä on hankalaa: Erilaisia kortinlukijoita on laitureilla ainakin kolmea eri sorttia, ja jos menee leimaamaan väärälle lukijalle, kortilta peritään maksimihinta.

Hyvänä puolena Lontoossa on mm. automaattinen päivälippu. Tarpeeksi monen arvolippumatkan jälkeen lopun päivää voi matkustaa "ilmaiseksi". Etäluettavaa pankkikorttia käytettäessä on arvolipuille myös viikottainen hintakatto.

Jotta pysyisin aiheessa, niin kerron minun mielipiteeni HSL:n uudesta tariffijärjestelmästä. Nyt pääkaupunkiseudulla korjaantuu lyhyiden matkojen kalleuden ongelma, kun B-vyöhyke on ikään kuin leveä rajavyöhyke AB:n ja BC:n välillä, mitä pidän ehdottomasti hyvänä asiana, ja sen takia kannatan uutta järjestelmää.

----------


## Jussi

> Jotta pysyisin aiheessa, niin kerron minun mielipiteeni HSL:n uudesta tariffijärjestelmästä. Nyt pääkaupunkiseudulla korjaantuu lyhyiden matkojen kalleuden ongelma, kun B-vyöhyke on ikään kuin leveä rajavyöhyke AB:n ja BC:n välillä, mitä pidän ehdottomasti hyvänä asiana, ja sen takia kannatan uutta järjestelmää.


Minäkin olen uusien vyöhykkeiden kannalla, juuri samasta syystä. Uudessa järjestelmässä merkittävä muutos on siis asiakkaan lisääntyvä valikoima - ja siten vastuu omista valinnoista: jos ei koskaan käy keskustassa, miksi pitäisi ostaa A-vyöhekkeelle yltävä lippu. 
Vyöhykerajojahan on aina kun on vyöhykejärjestelmä, ja lähellä rajaa asuvat helposti kärsivät siitä. Mutta muunlaisessa järjestelmässä kausilippujen myynti voi olla melko haastavaa. Jonkinlaista vyöhykejärjestelmää tukee myös työmatkakulujen verovähennys: kausilipun hinta on etukäteen helposti laskettavissa koko vuodeksi (verokorttia varten).

----------


## PepeB

> jos ei koskaan käy keskustassa, miksi pitäisi ostaa A-vyöhekkeelle yltävä lippu.


Tämä on kaukana reilusta. Entä ne monet, jotka asuvat A-vyöhykkeellä, eivätkä käy A-vyöhykkeen ulkopuolella kuin ehkä kaksi kertaa vuodessa?

----------


## irritus

Vyöhykejärjestelmä itsessään voisi olla toimiva, mutta HSL:n suunnittelemalla toteutuksella siitä ei sellaista saada.

Kahden vyöhykkeen pakko-ostos ei korjaa sitä ongelmaa, jonka sen väitetään korjaavan. Kovat rajat ovat ja säilyvät.

kun lähdet vyöhykkeeltä
, törmäät kovaan rajaan/rajoihin

A
B|C, C|D

B
C|D

C
A|B, C|D

D
A|B, B|C, C|D



Kaiken lisäksi B-vyöhykeläiset voivat tehdä edullisimmalla arvolipuilla matkoja kolmella eri vyöhykkeellä, kun muilta vyöhykkeiltä edullisimmalla arvolipuilla voi tehdä matkoja vain yhden tai kahden vyöhykkeen alueella.

Arvolippujen ehdotetut hinnat 2019:
vyöhykkeeltä / vyöhykkeelle
A
B
C
D

A
2,80 
2,80 
4,60 
6,50 

B
2,80 
2,80 
2,80 
5,40 

C
4,60 
2,80 
2,80 
4,60 

D
6,50 
5,40 
4,60 
2,80 



Järjestelmä suosii B-vyöhykeläisiä ja sorsii A-, C- ja D-vyöhykeläisiä.




> C-vyöhykkeellä ostat BC-lipun.


Niin, sen jälkeen kun olet ensin opetellut BC- ja CD-lippujen hinnat ulkoa. Tätä ennen seisot hölmistyneenä leimauslaitteen edessä tien tukkona.




> Matkat maaseudulle ovat aina kalliita.


Totta, etenkin silloin, mikäli HSL päästetään valloilleen. Jos HSL:n ehdottamat hinnat menevät jäsenkunnilta läpi, ensi vuonna Sarvvik  Matinkylä matkan hinta HSL:n arvolipulla nousisi 4,20  → 5,40 . Sama matka Matkahuollon 44-matkan sarjalipulla maksaa 2,80 . Jälkimmäinen ei kelpaa HSL:n väreissä ajavissa busseissa.




> Minä olen kiinnostunut pääkaupunkiseudusta (Helsinki, Espoo, Vantaa)


Luulisi sen kuitenkin kiinnostavan, että HSL aikoo vyöhykeuudistuksen varjolla nostaa kaupungin sisäisten arvolippujen hintoja pääsääntöisesti +27 %.




> Mutta koska meillä ei tällaista vaihtotilannetta ole jätin tarkoituksella huomioimatta nuo erillisen leimauksen vaativat tilanteet.


Nykyisessä järjestelmässä tällaisia ei toki ole, mutta aivan kuten @Korppi jo mainitsi, uudessa vyöhykejärjestelmässä nämäkin tulevat. Esimerkiksi Kalajärvi  Itäkeskus liityntäbussi+Jokeri käy BC-lipulla, mutta liityntäbussi+lähijuna+metro vaatii ABC-lipun.

----------


## Jussi

> Tämä on kaukana reilusta. Entä ne monet, jotka asuvat A-vyöhykkeellä, eivätkä käy A-vyöhykkeen ulkopuolella kuin ehkä kaksi kertaa vuodessa?


Eikö saman pitäisi päteä mihin tahansa kaupunginosaan? Mihin Otaniemessä asuva teekkari tarvitsee Otaniemen ulkopuolelle ulottuvaa lippua?

----------


## Melamies

> Eikö saman pitäisi päteä mihin tahansa kaupunginosaan? Mihin Otaniemessä asuva teekkari tarvitsee Otaniemen ulkopuolelle ulottuvaa lippua?


Ei mihinkään, koska Alko avasi myymälän Otaniemeen. :Laughing:

----------


## j-lu

> Eikö saman pitäisi päteä mihin tahansa kaupunginosaan? Mihin Otaniemessä asuva teekkari tarvitsee Otaniemen ulkopuolelle ulottuvaa lippua?


Kyllä. Ero a:n ja muiden vyöhykkeiden välillä tulee siitä, että a:lla on ylivoimaisesti tiivein kaupunkirakenne ja kustannustehokkainta järjestää joukkoliikennettä. Hsl:n vyöhykemallissa a-vyöhykkeen kustannusten edullisuus ei näy mitenkään, vaan a-vyöhykkeen liikkujat subventoivat muiden vyöhykkeiden joukkoliikennematkustajia. 

Eikö tämä ole jo useamman kerran käyty keskustelussa lävitse?

----------


## Knightrider

A-vyöhyke on myös kustannustehokkuutensa lisäksi kooltaan pienin, keskimääräiset matkat lyhyitä ja sieltä on vähemmän ilmansuuntia, johon mennä. Ts. B-vyöhykkeeltä voi matkustaa sisäisellä lipulla sekä yhden vyöhykkeen verran etelään että pohjoiseen ilman lisämaksua, kun A-vyöhykkeeltä on tarvetta päästä vain maalle päin (harvoin sinnekään, kun kaikki tarvittava löytyy jo A-vyöhykkeen sisältä) - erityisesti, kun HSL ei järjestä lauttaliikennettä muihin saariin kuin Suomenlinnaan, vaan lauttaliput saa kustantaa omasta pussista erikseen. Raitiovaunulipun pitäminen valikoimassa, ja miksei ratikkakausilipun lanseeraaminenkin, suosisi myös kestävää liikkumista paremmin kuin oman auton käyttö, johon uusi systeemi kantakaupunkilaisia ajaa.

----------


## Korppi

> Tämä on kaukana reilusta. Entä ne monet, jotka asuvat A-vyöhykkeellä, eivätkä käy A-vyöhykkeen ulkopuolella kuin ehkä kaksi kertaa vuodessa?


Miten tämä eroaa merkittävästi nykyisestä? Ihmettelen tosin tuollaisen ihmisen elämän piirin kapeutta. Minä asun A-vyöhykkeellä, mutta silti käyn esimerkiksi Itäkeskuksessa ja Malmilla. Minä jo käsittelin miksi ei voi olla A-lippua. Silloin Metsälä Lauttasaari olisi halvempi kuin Metsälä-Maunula. Tämä olisi väärin. Kahden vyöhykkeen vaatimus on olennainen piirre, ei kiusa. Kannattaa myös muistaa, että idea on kerätä tietty määrä tuloja. Jos joku lippu halpenee, kallistuu toinen.

Nykyisen Helsingin alueella liikkuva kärsii hieman, tosin muutoksen voi ottaa myös mahdollisuutena, kun pääsee vaikka Selloon, Isoon Omenaan, Tapiolaan ja Myyrmäkeen. Minä varmasti tulen käymään noissa. Joka muutoksessa on voittajia ja häviäjiä, joten se, että joku häviää ei ole edes argumentti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:03 ----------




> Vyöhykejärjestelmä itsessään voisi olla toimiva, mutta HSL:n suunnittelemalla toteutuksella siitä ei sellaista saada.
> 
> Kahden vyöhykkeen pakko-ostos ei korjaa sitä ongelmaa, jonka sen väitetään korjaavan. Kovat rajat ovat ja säilyvät.
> 
> kun lähdet vyöhykkeeltä
> , törmäät kovaan rajaan/rajoihin
> 
> A
> B|C, C|D
> ...


Rajoja toki on. Mutta ei ole sellaista kuin Puistola-Tikkurila paitsi, kun mennään D-vyöhykkeelle, joka on pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolella. 




> Kaiken lisäksi B-vyöhykeläiset voivat tehdä edullisimmalla arvolipuilla matkoja kolmella eri vyöhykkeellä, kun muilta vyöhykkeiltä edullisimmalla arvolipuilla voi tehdä matkoja vain yhden tai kahden vyöhykkeen alueella.


Eivät yhdellä lipulla. Tuokin on joku hakemalla haettu ongelma. Olisiko sinulla jotain ratkaisua ongelmaan? AB kattaa minulla lähes kaikki, missä olen käynyt. Vain Heureka ja Ilmailumuseo on ulkopuolella ja nekin kävelymatkan päässä.

Kannattaa myös muistaa, että arvoliput ovat vain pieni osa. Suuri joukko matkustaa kaudella. Tällöin B-vyöhykkeellä on tehtävä valinta.




> Nykyisessä järjestelmässä tällaisia ei toki ole, mutta aivan kuten @Korppi jo mainitsi, uudessa vyöhykejärjestelmässä nämäkin tulevat. Esimerkiksi Kalajärvi  Itäkeskus liityntäbussi+Jokeri käy BC-lipulla, mutta liityntäbussi+lähijuna+metro vaatii ABC-lipun.


Mainitsin tuon kuriositeettina, en ongelmana. Sinänsä valinta halvan ja hitaan ja kalliin ja nopean välillä on normaalia. Järjestelmä tulee edellyttämään tarkastuksia metrojunissa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:18 ----------




> Tästä on minusta puhuttu täällä kehärataan liittyen ja moni on ollut sitä mieltä, että jos yksittäisen vaihdottoman matkan aloitus ja päättymispaikka on lipun matkustusalueella, niin voi matkustaa lipun ulkopuolisen alueen läpi. En ole tästä täysin varman, mutta eikö metrossa lippuja tarkasteta ainoastaan laiturilla, jolloin matkan keskustan läpi voi hoitaa BC-lipulla vaikka lipun ulkopuolisen alueen läpi ei voisi matkustaa?


Tietääkseni tämä pitää paikkaansa vain linjoilla 560 ja 611, joilla on yksi pysäkki Vantaan puolella. Aikaisemmin tämä pysäkki oli linjalla 70V Helsingin maksuvyöhykkeellä, mutta se muutettiin. Mitä olen kyllä jäänyt ko. pyykillä pois. Millä kuski sitä voisi kontrolloida?

Tarkastuksia toki voidaan muuttaa tarpeen mukaan. Joskus jo on poisastuvia tarkastettu. Tämä on mielestäni parempi, kuin ei ole mihin karata. Sisääntulevia tarkastettaessa porukka karkaa portaita ylös väärään suuntaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:31 ----------




> Minäkin olen uusien vyöhykkeiden kannalla, juuri samasta syystä. Uudessa järjestelmässä merkittävä muutos on siis asiakkaan lisääntyvä valikoima - ja siten vastuu omista valinnoista: jos ei koskaan käy keskustassa, miksi pitäisi ostaa A-vyöhekkeelle yltävä lippu. 
> Vyöhykerajojahan on aina kun on vyöhykejärjestelmä, ja lähellä rajaa asuvat helposti kärsivät siitä. Mutta muunlaisessa järjestelmässä kausilippujen myynti voi olla melko haastavaa. Jonkinlaista vyöhykejärjestelmää tukee myös työmatkakulujen verovähennys: kausilipun hinta on etukäteen helposti laskettavissa koko vuodeksi (verokorttia varten).


Lähinnä B-vyöhykkeellä asuvilla on valinnanvaraa. Koulu tai työpaikka määrää toki pääasiassa sen, minkä ostaa ja toissijaisempina palvelut. Itse olen tuolla asunut, eikä tarvetta C-vyöhykkeelle juuri ollut. Espoossa ja Vantaalla voi olla tosin. Tässä lähellä rajaa asuva ei juuri kärsi, koska lyhyet matkat ovat aina halpoja. Toki C-vyöhykkeeltä Helsinkiin menevä maksaa enemmän.

Uudessa etuna on myös, että jos on AB-lippu ja pitää mennä C-vyöhykkeelle, pitää maksaa vain ko. vyöhyke, ei seutulippua. Nykysysteemissä tulee halvemmaksi kävellä rajan yli, mikä on suorastaan älytöntä.

----------


## irritus

> Kahden vyöhykkeen systeemi on sama kuin se, jos pysäkki voisi kuulua kahteen vyöhykkeen


Näin ei ole. Kahden vyöhykkeen pakko-ostattaminen on silkkaa kiusantekoa, eikä sillä saada häivytettyä kovia vyöhykerajoja. Edes kolmen vyöhykkeen järjestelmässä kahden vyöhykkeen pakko-ostos ei toimi, sillä kova raja lyö vastaan heti, kun matkustat yhdenkin pysäkinvälin kahta vyöhykettä pidemmälle.

Hämmästelen ajatusmalliasi, jossa vyöhykerajan ylittävä Metsälä  Maunula AB-matka ei missään tapauksessa saa maksaa enempää kuin A-matka, mutta samaan aikaan viis veisaat siitä, että Sarvvik  Matinkylä matkalla yksi ainoa pysäkinväli nostaa lipun CD:stä BCD:ksi.

HSL:n ehdottaman järjestelmän epäkohtia löytääkseen ei tarvitse edes katsoa Pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolelle. Veromies  Maunula BC, Veromies  Metsälä ABC. Arvoliput 2,80  ja 4,60 , 30 vrk kausi 59,70  ja 107,50 . Yhden ainoan pysäkinvälin pidempi matka nostaa hintaa 64 % tai 80 %!

Mikäli vyöhykerajat olisi piirretty jonkin verran päällekkäin, Veromies  Metsälä olisi yhden vyöhykkeen B-matka, ei kolmen vyöhykkeen ABC-matka.




> Eivät yhdellä lipulla.


Ei toki yhdellä ja samalla arvolipulla, mutta saman hintaisilla lipuilla. B-vyöhykeläiselle on sama, lähteekö hän A- vai C-vyöhykkeelle, hinta on 2,80 . Millään muulla vyöhykkeellä ei ole tällaista erikoisetuutta käytettävissään.




> Olisiko sinulla jotain ratkaisua ongelmaan?


Piirretään vyöhykerajat toistensa kanssa päällekkäin vähintään yhden kaupunginosan verran.Otetaan yhden vyöhykkeen liput myyntiin kaikille vyöhykkeille.Korjataan C-vyöhykkeen geometriavirheet. Enintään 10 km matka ei saa missään tilanteessa jakautua kolmelle eri vyöhykkeelle.D-vyöhyke on liian iso. Se tulee jakaa D- ja E-vyöhykkeiksi.Kun ylisuuri D-vyöhyke on korjattu, hinnoittelua voidaan selkeyttää siten, että yhden vyöhykkeen liput ovat keskenään saman hintaisia, kahden vyöhykkeen liput ovat keskenään saman hintaisia, jne.




> Vain Heureka ja Ilmailumuseo on ulkopuolella ja nekin kävelymatkan päässä.


Eli sinua sittenkin takaraivossa harmittaa, että yhdestä ainoasta pysäkinvälistä tulee lippuun lisää vyöhykkeitä? Jos vyöhykerajat olisivat pehmeät, pääsisit tuonnekin Maunulasta B-lipulla.




> Uudessa etuna on myös, että jos on AB-lippu ja pitää mennä C-vyöhykkeelle, pitää maksaa vain ko. vyöhyke, ei seutulippua.


Jos yhden vyöhykkeen C-lippua ei myydä, niin mitäs teet? Maksat BC- tai CD-lipusta ellet jatka kävelyä, aivan kuten nykyjärjestelmässä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Jos yhden vyöhykkeen C-lippua ei myydä, niin mitäs teet? Maksat BC- tai CD-lipusta ellet jatka kävelyä, aivan kuten nykyjärjestelmässä.


Kyllä yhden vyöhykkeen saa suunnitellussa mallissa lisättyä lisämaksusta olemassa olevaan lippuun, tässä tapauksessa siis AB-lippuun voi lisäti C-vyöhykkeen.

Et näemmä oikein ole perehtynyt kritisoimaasi suunnitelmaan kunnolla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:27 ----------




> Eli sinua sittenkin takaraivossa harmittaa, että yhdestä ainoasta pysäkinvälistä tulee lippuun lisää vyöhykkeitä? Jos vyöhykerajat olisivat pehmeät, pääsisit tuonnekin Maunulasta B-lipulla.


Tuossa esimerkissä juu. Mutta sinunkin "pehmeässä" ehdotuksessa tulee aina lopulta kohta, jossa yhden pysäkin pidentäminen pompsauttaa hintaa: vaikkapa siinä kohtaa kun määränpää ei ole kauden vyöhykkeen päällekkäisyysalueella, vaan yhden pysäkin pidemmällä. Kertoisin esimerkin, mutta et ole esittänyt, mihin pehmeät alueet asettuisivat.

Ylipäätään vaikuttaa siltä, että ehdotuksesi on hyvin samankaltainen nyt ehdotetun kanssa, paitsi että kovat rajat ovat eri paikoissa. Kova raja on ehdotuksessasi A-vyöhykkeeltä lähtiessä AB-päällekkäisyyden takarajalla, kun taas suunnitellussa systeemissä B- ja C-vyöhykkeiden rajalla

Ehdotat siis samantapaista järjestelmää, jossa vyöhykkeet on vain nimetty uudelleen.

----------


## Korppi

> Näin ei ole. Kahden vyöhykkeen pakko-ostattaminen on silkkaa kiusantekoa, eikä sillä saada häivytettyä kovia vyöhykerajoja. Edes kolmen vyöhykkeen järjestelmässä kahden vyöhykkeen pakko-ostos ei toimi, sillä kova raja lyö vastaan heti, kun matkustat yhdenkin pysäkinvälin kahta vyöhykettä pidemmälle.


Tottakai vyöhykkeen systeemissä tulee vastaan raja, jossa matkan hinta kallistuu. Kahden vyöhykkeen lipuila tämå raja vain koskaan ei tule yhdellä pysäkkivälillä niin kuin nykysysteemissä.

Mieti, että olisi vyöhykkeet AB ja BC. Tällöin B-vyöhykkeen pysäkit ovat kahdella vyöhykkeellä, 




> Hämmästelen ajatusmalliasi, jossa vyöhykerajan ylittävä Metsälä  Maunula AB-matka ei missään tapauksessa saa maksaa enempää kuin A-matka, mutta samaan aikaan viis veisaat siitä, että Sarvvik  Matinkylä matkalla yksi ainoa pysäkinväli nostaa lipun CD:stä BCD:ksi.


Minua ei pätkääkään kiinnosta, mitä matkat pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolelle maksavat. D vyöhykkeen hinnassa toki voisi olla tarkistamisen varaa, mutta kun ei todellakaan pätkääkään kiinnosta. Metsälä taas on Helsingissä.




> HSL:n ehdottaman järjestelmän epäkohtia löytääkseen ei tarvitse edes katsoa Pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolelle. Veromies  Maunula BC, Veromies  Metsälä ABC. Arvoliput 2,80  ja 4,60 , 30 vrk kausi 59,70  ja 107,50 . Yhden ainoan pysäkinvälin pidempi matka nostaa hintaa 64 % tai 80 %!


Pidempi matka maksaa enemmän. Mikä on se epäkohta? Näin sen pitääkin toimia. Toki aina jossain se raja tulee vastaan eikä varmasti ole kiva asua juuri rajan toisella puolella. Toki mallissa saa myös pidemmän matkan halvemmaksi: Länsi Espoosta Itäkeskuksen kehää pitkin vs. keskustaan. Tämä kuitenkaan ei ole mikään äärimmäinen, jossa hyvin lyhyt matka olisi kalliimmassa hintaluokassa.

En sano, että uusi malli mitenkään olisi täydellinen. Se vain on selvästi nykyistä parempi. Mallin ajatuksena on pitkälle Helsinkiin suuntautuvat matkat. Pitäisikö pitkät matkat itse kaarilla jotenkin tehdä kalliimmiksi ja miten?




> Mikäli vyöhykerajat olisi piirretty jonkin verran päällekkäin, Veromies  Metsälä olisi yhden vyöhykkeen B-matka, ei kolmen vyöhykkeen ABC-matka.


Kuten sanoin tämä on sama kuin kahden lipun systeemi. Sinä vain pyrit pyörittelemään rajoja. Vedetään ne mihin tahansa, tulee se kolmen vyöhykkeen matka joskus vastaan. Aina on se yksi pysäkkiväli, jossa matka kallistuu. Olennaista on, että uudessa systeemissä tämä ei koskaan tapahdu yhden pysäkkivälin matkalla. Lyhimmilään kolmen vyöhykkeen matka on mittausteni mukaan n. 7 km tietä pitkin.




> Ei toki yhdellä ja samalla arvolipulla, mutta saman hintaisilla lipuilla. B-vyöhykeläiselle on sama, lähteekö hän A- vai C-vyöhykkeelle, hinta on 2,80 . Millään muulla vyöhykkeellä ei ole tällaista erikoisetuutta käytettävissään.


Tämä kuuluu kaarimallin rakenteeseen, eikä ole ongelma. Pikemminkin olisi kohtuutonta, jos B-vyöhykkeella matka toiseen suuntaan olisivat kalliimpia kuin toiseen. 




> Piirretään vyöhykerajat toistensa kanssa päällekkäin vähintään yhden kaupunginosan verran.Otetaan yhden vyöhykkeen liput myyntiin kaikille vyöhykkeille.


Tämä olisi periaatteessa ehdotettu systeemi eri niillä. Tosin päällekkäisyys olisi pienempi. Lisäksi se vain sekoittuisi asioita. Lisäksi missään vaiheessa ei ole ollut tarkoitus tuoda kantakaupunkilippua. Se, joka sellaisesta haaveillee elää omissa unelmissaan, joilla ei ole yhtymäkohtia todellisuuden kanssa. 




> Korjataan C-vyöhykkeen geometriavirheet. Enintään 10 km matka ei saa missään tilanteessa jakautua kolmelle eri vyöhykkeelle.D-vyöhyke on liian iso. Se tulee jakaa D- ja E-vyöhykkeiksi.Kun ylisuuri D-vyöhyke on korjattu, hinnoittelua voidaan selkeyttää siten, että yhden vyöhykkeen liput ovat keskenään saman hintaisia, kahden vyöhykkeen liput ovat keskenään saman hintaisia, jne.


C ja D vyöhykkeen raja on kuntaraja. B ja C raja on pantu lännessä puoliväliin. Jos sitä siirtäisi, kapenisi C-vyöhyke.





> Eli sinua sittenkin takaraivossa harmittaa, että yhdestä ainoasta pysäkinvälistä tulee lippuun lisää vyöhykkeitä? Jos vyöhykerajat olisivat pehmeät, pääsisit tuonnekin Maunulasta B-lipulla.
> 
> Jos yhden vyöhykkeen C-lippua ei myydä, niin mitäs teet? Maksat BC- tai CD-lipusta ellet jatka kävelyä, aivan kuten nykyjärjestelmässä.


Se raja aina tulee yhdestä pysäkkivälistä. Jos lähdet pisteestä vyöhykkeeltä C kohti keskustaa, tulee aina vastaa pysäkkiväli, jossa matka muuttuu BC:stä ABC:ksi. Ei se muuten voi olla. Tämä ei ole ongelma vaan ominaisuus.Yhden vyöhykkeen lippua ei ole, eikä koskaan ole edes tarkoityus olla oillut,. Tämä on taas haave, jolla ei ole yhtymäkohtia reaaliteettiin kanssa. Kahden vyöhykkeen systeemi on olennainen osa systeemiä ja sen idea on poistaa kovat rajat, joilla tarkoitan sitä, että yhden pysäkin matka ei olisi halvin, en sitä, että yhden pysäkin pidempi matka olisi kalliimpi.

----------


## j-lu

> Miten tämä eroaa merkittävästi nykyisestä? Ihmettelen tosin tuollaisen ihmisen elämän piirin kapeutta. Minä asun A-vyöhykkeellä, mutta silti käyn esimerkiksi Itäkeskuksessa ja Malmilla. Minä jo käsittelin miksi ei voi olla A-lippua. Silloin Metsälä Lauttasaari olisi halvempi kuin Metsälä-Maunula. Tämä olisi väärin. Kahden vyöhykkeen vaatimus on olennainen piirre, ei kiusa. Kannattaa myös muistaa, että idea on kerätä tietty määrä tuloja. Jos joku lippu halpenee, kallistuu toinen.
> 
> Nykyisen Helsingin alueella liikkuva kärsii hieman, tosin muutoksen voi ottaa myös mahdollisuutena, kun pääsee vaikka Selloon, Isoon Omenaan, Tapiolaan ja Myyrmäkeen. Minä varmasti tulen käymään noissa. Joka muutoksessa on voittajia ja häviäjiä, joten se, että joku häviää ei ole edes argumentti.







> Vyöhykehinnoittelu on järjestelmänä hyvä. Yksinkertainen ja selkeä, helppo käyttää. Kuten jo aiemmin todettu, jonkinlainen ristisubventio on kaupunkijoukkoliikenteessä välttämätön paha, koska ei yksinkertaisesti ole mielekästä hinnoitella jokaista linjaa tai sen osaa erikseen. Kilometriäerustainen hinnoittelukin on turhan vaikea kaikin puolin.
> 
> Ongelma tässä HSLn esityksessä on se, että liikennöinnin kustannukset vaihtelevat jo nykyisen Helsingin sisäisen lipun alueella paljon. Tietävämmät ja parempimuistiset voivat korjata, mutta ymmärtääkseni raitiovaunun kustannukset per nousu ovat alle puolet siitä mitä Helsingin lähiöbussien kustannukset per nousu. Käytännössä siis tässä HSLn esityksessä tilanne muodostuu sellaiseksi, että kantakaupungin lipun hinnoissa ei ole subventiota lainkaan ja b-vyöhykkeellä sitä on enemmän kuin 50 prosenttia. Tämä on aluepolitiikkaa, eikä sitä sitä edes yritetä perustella tai puolustella.
> 
> Helsngin joukkoliikenteen keskeinen ongelma on tietysti kaupunkirakenne. Oikeaa kaupunkia on muutama neliökilometri ja loput on haulikolla pitkin pusikoita kaavoitettua lähiötä. Mielestäni HSLn tehtävä joukkoliikenteen järjestäjänä ei ole tehdä sellaisia hinnoittelupäätöksiä, jotka ovat luonteeltaan poliittisia: että suositaan yksien joukkoliikenteen käyttöä toisien kustannuksella. HSLn tehtävä järjestää sellainen joukkoliikennepalvelu eri alueille kuin alueiden asukaspohja mahdollistaa ja edellyttää, hinnoitella joukkoliikennepalvelu osapuilleen kustannusperustaisesti. Tämä tietysti tarkoittaisi isoa muutosta nykytilanteeseen. 
> 
> Suuremmassa kuvassa on kysymys myös siitä, että Helsingin suurin täydennysrakentamispaine kohdistuu kaavaillun b-vyöhykkeen sisäreunaan, eikä vähiten raidejokerin vuoksi. B-vyöhykkeen sisäreunaa voi perustellusti kutsua myös nimby-vyöhykkeeksi. HSLn tekeminen toimii tässä Helsingin kaupungin tavoitteita vastaan, kun suurimman kasvupaineen alla olevien alueiden joukkoliikenne on asukaspohjiin nähden liian hyvää ja ylipäänsä liian subventoitua.


Lisäyksenä, että alkaa olemaan melko tasoilla argumentaatio, kun ihmetellään, että miksi muut eivät käy Malmilla ja Itäkeskuksessa, on elämänpiiri kapea ja varmaan ihan huonoa elämää.

Itse pikemminkin ihmettelisin, että miksi joku Kampissa/Punavuoressa asuva kävisi Malmilla/Itäkeskuksessa, mutta eihän se mulle kuulu ja kuka mitenkin.

----------


## irritus

Onko vyöhykelisälipun suunniteltua hintaa vielä edes julkistettu? Jos ei ole, siitähän voi tulla aivan mitä tahansa.

Kun matkakorttijärjestelmä lanseerattiin, mukana oli alun perin vyöhykelisälippu sekä arkipäiville keskipäivälippu. HSL:n mielestä nämä olivat kuitenkin matkustajan kannalta liian edullisia ja ne lakkautettiin.

Näillä lähtötiedoilla ennustan, että vyöhykelisälippu tulee maksamaan saman verran kuin kahden vyöhykkeen lippu. Ainoa ero nykyiseen systeemiin tulee todennäköisesti olemaan, että saat vihdoin virallisesti ylittää vyöhykerajan siten, että sinulla on erilliset liput rajan molemmin puolin.

Sitten päällekkäin piirretyistä vyöhykerajoista. Totta, niilläkin raja tulee aina jossakin vaiheessa eteen. Silloin ollaan kuitenkin jo useamman kilometrin "väärän vyöhykkeen" puolella. Näin päästäisiin eroon järjettömyyksistä, joissa edes 10 km matkaa ei saa tehtyä yhden vyöhykkeen lipulla.

Vyöhykerajojen vetäminen toistensa päälle vaatii kyllä hieman enemmän suunnittelua kuin pelkkä uudelleennimeäminen A→A, B→AB, C→B, D→BC. Tuolloinhan C-lippuja ei edes tarvittaisi, koska kaikki voisivat BC vyöhykkeellä ostaa B-liput.

Alun perin en ajatellut, että vyöhykkeet menisivät toistensa kanssa täysin päällekkäin, vaan ehkä noin parista viiteen kilometriin. Täytyy miettiä, miten tällainen järjestelmä käyttäytyisi.




> Pidempi matka maksaa enemmän. Mikä on se epäkohta?


Anteeksi kuinka? Epäkohta on juuri siinä, että yhtä pitkät matkat maksavat aivan mitä sattuu.

Lauttasaari - Metsälä, Metsälä - Veromies, Sarvvik  Matinkylä ja Itäkeskus  Sipoonranta ovat kaikki 10 km matkoja. HSL:n ehdottamat hinnat näille ovat 59,70 , 107,50 , 115,80  ja 115,80  per 30 päivää.

Jos tämä ei ole epäkohta, niin mikä sitten on?




> Toki mallissa saa myös pidemmän matkan halvemmaksi: Länsi Espoosta Itäkeskuksen kehää pitkin vs. keskustaan.


Totta. Tälle ominaisuudelle kaarivyöhykemallissa ei voi tehdä mitään. Onneksi poikittaismatkat taitavat kuitenkin olla sen verran pienessä osassa kokonaisuutta, että tämän omituisuuden kanssa voi elää.

Jos tähän välttämättä haluttaisiin puuttua, realistinen vaihtoehto olisi matkan pituuteen perustuva veloitus. Kukaan ei kai tosissaan kehtaisi esittää hunajakennovyöhykemallia?




> Kuten sanoin tämä on sama kuin kahden lipun systeemi.


Vaan kun ei ole.

Kahden vyöhykkeen pakko-ostattaminen pehmentää rajaa vain yhdessä paikassa, joko matkan lähtöpisteessä tai matkan päätepisteessä.

Päällekkäin piirretyt rajat pehmentävät niitä sekä matkan lähtö- että päätepisteissä.




> Sinä vain pyrit pyörittelemään rajoja.


Jota en edes haluaisi tehdä, koska mielestäni matkan pituuteen perustuva järjestelmä on parempi kuin vyöhykejärjestelmä.

Mutta kun vyöhykejärjestelmää nyt sitten suunnitellaan, voisi siitä edes tehdä kerralla kunnollisen.

HSL tuntuu vain lämmittelevän nykyistä systeemiä. Sen huonoja puolia ei edes haluta korjata, vaan vanhan järjestelmän päälle liimataan lisää epäselviä ja epäoikeudenmukaiselta tuntuvia himmeleitä, kuten tuo kahden vyöhykkeen pakko-ostos.




> Olennaista on, että uudessa systeemissä tämä ei koskaan tapahdu yhden pysäkkivälin matkalla.


Unohdit jälleen D-vyöhykkeen. Ok, se ei kiinnostanut sinua, mutta älä kuitenkaan väitä olennaiseksi jotain, mikä ei pidä paikkansa.




> Lyhimmilään kolmen vyöhykkeen matka on mittausteni mukaan n. 7 km tietä pitkin.


Storören Si0501  Westerkulla 5002 on vielä lyhyempi, vain 5,4 km.

Tämäkin on selkeä ongelma. A-vyöhyke on halkaisijaltaan noin 10 km. B-vyöhykkeen leveys vaihtelee merkittävien ulosmenoteiden kohdalla noin 7 ja 10 km välillä.

Jos yhden vyöhykkeen nimellinen leveys on noin kymmenen kilometriä, ei kerta kaikkiaan saa olla mahdollista, että kuuden kilometrin matkalle tarvitaan kolmen vyöhykkeen lippu. HSL:n ehdottama hinnoittelu on täysin mielivaltaista.




> C ja D vyöhykkeen raja on kuntaraja.


Tämäkin alleviivaa sitä, että HSL vain lämmittelee vanhaa järjestelmää. Oikeasti rajan pitäisi kulkea noin 25 km päässä järjestelmän nollapisteestä, nyt se jää Kirkkonummen kaakkoisosissa noin 18 km.




> Tämä on taas haave, jolla ei ole yhtymäkohtia reaaliteettiin kanssa.


VR:n lähiliikenteessä oli käytössä vyöhykejärjestelmä, jonka ominaisuuksiin kuuluivat sekä yhden vyöhykkeen liput että asemat, jotka kuuluivat samanaikaisesti kahteen eri vyöhykkeeseen. Järjestelmä on täysin realistinen.

Olisi ollut parempi, jos HSL olisi ottanut VR:n järjestelmän pohjaksi ja pelkästään jatkanut rajoja asemilta sivusuuntaan, kuin HSL:n nyt ehdottama kunnanrajapohjaisen järjestelmän jälkilämmittely.

----------


## Knightrider

Yksi vyöhyke pitäisi sallia juuri siksi, että matkan hinta perustuisi aidosti matkan pituuteen, kuten nyt väitetään uudessa mallissa tapahtuvan, vaikka todellisuudessa lyhyiden matkojen hinta vain nousee nykyisestä. Kovien rajojen pehmentämiseen auttaisi ainakin alueen jako riittävän moneen vyöhykkeeseen. Tällöin yksi vyöhykeylitys maksaisi vähemmän ja matka määräytyisi aidosti pituuden mukaan. Vyöhykkeiden pitäisi olla mielestäni korkeintaan euron hintaisia lohkoja ilman ostopakkoja. Yksi vyöhyke maksaisi vaikkapa euron ja koko HSL-alue jaettaisiin noin 10 vyöhykkeeseen. Lyhyet matkat (itä-Helsingin sisäinen, itä-Vantaan sisäinen, länsi-Espoon sisäinen) maksaisivat euron, kahden lohkon matkat kaksi euroa ja kolmella eurolla pääsisi jo kaikki nykyiset sisäiset matkat, sillä jokainen kunta jaettaisiin korkeintaan kolmeen osaan. Lisäksi olisi koko alue -lippu hinnaltaan 5 euroa, eli se olisi ns. hintakatto. 

Ei kaaria - nykyisessä ehdotuksessahan varsin suositusta välistä Pasila-Tikkurila, pituudeltaan 12,5 kilometriä, rahastetaan enemmän kuin 50 kilometrin matkasta Suvisaaristosta Korsoon. Mikäli Suvisaaristosta taas matkustaa vain sivistyksen rajalle Espoonlahteen, joutuu kuitenkin maksamaan matkastaan yhtä paljon kuin tuo Korsoon matkaava.

----------


## irritus

Jotta Suvisaaristo  Korso välin pääsee samalla hinnalla kuin Suvisaaristo  Espoonlahti, täytyy olla kausilippu ja matkustaa Kehä-I tai Kehä-III reittiä.

Arvolipuilla matkustettaessa matkaan kuluu useampi kuin yksi lippu, ellei lippujen vaihtoaikoja pidennetä. Tarve tälle on kyllä olemassa, Länsimetron takia niitä olisi pitänyt pidentää jo ajat sitten.

Muuten olet aivan oikeassa. Pasila  Tikkurila 12,6 km on todellakin kalliimpi kuin esimerkiksi Kalajärvi  Itäkeskus 43 km. Tämän matkan ehtii tekemään yhdellä arvolipulla.

Sen sijaan esimerkiksi Kalajärvi  Vuosaari ei onnistu yhdellä arvolipulla, ellei vaihtoaikoja pidennetä.

----------


## petteri

> Lauttasaari - Metsälä, Metsälä - Veromies, Sarvvik  Matinkylä ja Itäkeskus  Sipoonranta ovat kaikki 10 km matkoja. HSL:n ehdottamat hinnat näille ovat 59,70 , 107,50 , 115,80  ja 115,80  per 30 päivää.
> 
> Jos tämä ei ole epäkohta, niin mikä sitten on?


Kahden ja kolmen vyöhykkeen lippujen hintojen ero on ongelma ja liittyy enemmän hinnoittelu- ja tukimalliin. Minä olen käsittänyt, että tuki menee uudessa mallissa suunnilleen näin.

Uudessa mallissa tuotantokustannus on kahden vyöhykkeen lipulle(AB tai BC) arviolta 120-130 euroa per kausilipunhaltija ja kolmen vyöhykkeen lipulle ABC arviolta 170-180 euroa. (Teoreettiselle yhdelle A-vyöhykkeelle arviolta 90-100 euroa per kausilipunhaltija.)

Kunnat kuitenkin tukevat lippujen hankintaa 60-70 eurolla per kausilipunhaltija. Tällöin kahden vyöhykkeen lipusta tulee noin 60 euron hintainen ja kolmen vyökykkeen lipusta  noin 110 euron hintainen. Tämä tarkoittaa, että lipun ostaja maksaa itse kokonaan kahden ja kolmen vyöhykkeen tuotantokustannusten eron ilman tukea tällä osalle ja matkustajan maksamista hintaeroista tulee isoja.

Toinen vaihtoehtoinen tapa jakaa julkista tukea olisi prosenttiperusteinen julkinen subventio, jos sekä kahden että kolmen vyöhykkeen lippujen subventoitaisiin 45% lippujen tuotantokustannuksista, kahden vyöhykkeen kausilipun hinnaksi tulisi noin 70 euroa ja kolmen vyöhykkeen lipun hinnaksi noin 100 euroa.

D-vyöhykkeen kuntien osalta asiaa kyllä mutkistaa, että prosenttiperusteisella tuella kehyskuntien tukikulut nousisivat rajusti. Helsingissä taas julkinen tukitaso ja kulut laskisivat nykyisestä ja suurimmalla osalla kausilippulaisista kausilipun hinta nousisi aika paljon.

----------


## Korppi

> Yksi vyöhyke pitäisi sallia juuri siksi, että matkan hinta perustuisi aidosti matkan pituuteen, kuten nyt väitetään uudessa mallissa tapahtuvan, vaikka todellisuudessa lyhyiden matkojen hinta vain nousee nykyisestä. Kovien rajojen pehmentämiseen auttaisi ainakin alueen jako riittävän moneen vyöhykkeeseen.


Yhden vyöhykkeen systeemissä aina tulee kova raha yhden pysäkin välillä. Ei jatkoon. Vyöhykkeiden lisääminen sekoittaisi vain systeemiä. Tarkoitus koskaan ei ole ollut tuoda kantakaupunkilippua. Idea on korjata nykysysteemin ongelmia, ei pilkkoa Helsinkiä lukemattomiin eri lipputyyppeihin.





> Tällöin yksi vyöhykeylitys maksaisi vähemmän ja matka määräytyisi aidosti pituuden mukaan. Vyöhykkeiden pitäisi olla mielestäni korkeintaan euron hintaisia lohkoja ilman ostopakkoja.


Epäkohta on epäkohta olisi se vaikka kuinka pieni.




> Yksi vyöhyke maksaisi vaikkapa euron ja koko HSL-alue jaettaisiin noin 10 vyöhykkeeseen. Lyhyet matkat (itä-Helsingin sisäinen, itä-Vantaan sisäinen, länsi-Espoon sisäinen) maksaisivat euron, kahden lohkon matkat kaksi euroa ja kolmella eurolla pääsisi jo kaikki nykyiset sisäiset matkat, sillä jokainen kunta jaettaisiin korkeintaan kolmeen osaan. Lisäksi olisi koko alue -lippu hinnaltaan 5 euroa, eli se olisi ns. hintakatto.


Tajuatko kuinka hankala tuollainen olisi. Siinä olisi 55 eri lipputyyppiä. Pelkkä lipun ostaminen olisi hankalaa. Lisäksi täytyy katsoa kausiliput. Niissä saisi aina miettiä, mitä ostaa. Ai, en voikaan mennä Suomenlinnaan, kun lipputyyppini ei kata. 




> Ei kaaria - nykyisessä ehdotuksessahan varsin suositusta välistä Pasila-Tikkurila, pituudeltaan 12,5 kilometriä, rahastetaan enemmän kuin 50 kilometrin matkasta Suvisaaristosta Korsoon. Mikäli Suvisaaristosta taas matkustaa vain sivistyksen rajalle Espoonlahteen, joutuu kuitenkin maksamaan matkastaan yhtä paljon kuin tuo Korsoon matkaava.


Tuo sekoittaisi lisää ja lisäisi lipputyyppien määrää.

Taisit trollata.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:08 ----------




> Toinen vaihtoehtoinen tapa jakaa julkista tukea olisi prosenttiperusteinen julkinen subventio, jos sekä kahden että kolmen vyöhykkeen lippujen subventoitaisiin 45% lippujen tuotantokustannuksista, kahden vyöhykkeen kausilipun hinnaksi tulisi noin 70 euroa ja kolmen vyöhykkeen lipun hinnaksi noin 100 euroa.


Tämä ei ikinä menisi läpi. Jo nyt moni Helsinkiläinen vastustaa n. 5 euron korotusta. Jos korotus olisi 15 euroa, tulisi kapina.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:11 ----------




> Jotta Suvisaaristo  Korso välin pääsee samalla hinnalla kuin Suvisaaristo  Espoonlahti, täytyy olla kausilippu ja matkustaa Kehä-I tai Kehä-III reittiä.
> 
> Arvolipuilla matkustettaessa matkaan kuluu useampi kuin yksi lippu, ellei lippujen vaihtoaikoja pidennetä. Tarve tälle on kyllä olemassa, Länsimetron takia niitä olisi pitänyt pidentää jo ajat sitten.
> 
> Muuten olet aivan oikeassa. Pasila  Tikkurila 12,6 km on todellakin kalliimpi kuin esimerkiksi Kalajärvi  Itäkeskus 43 km. Tämän matkan ehtii tekemään yhdellä arvolipulla.
> 
> Sen sijaan esimerkiksi Kalajärvi  Vuosaari ei onnistu yhdellä arvolipulla, ellei vaihtoaikoja pidennetä.


Lipunhan pitää olla voimassa vain astuttaessa liikennevälineeseen. Ei se matkan aikana vanhene. Metron liityntälinjoille voi vaihtaa 20 minuuttia myöhässä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:18 ----------




> Onko vyöhykelisälipun suunniteltua hintaa vielä edes julkistettu? Jos ei ole, siitähän voi tulla aivan mitä tahansa.


Ainakaan se ei tule olemaan kalliimpi kuin kahden vyöhykkeen lippu. Nythän vyöhykelisä on seutulippu, joten mikä tahansa on parannus. Kun vyöhykelisä oli 2002,oli se pilattu hinnalla (toki nyt nämä tuntuvat naurettava haavoilta). Se oli 1,80 , kun seutulippu oli 2,20  (päivällä 1,85 ) ja Helsingin sisäinen 1,35 . Jos arvolippu on 2,80 voisi vyöhykelisä olla 2 euroa.




> Kun matkakorttijärjestelmä lanseerattiin, mukana oli alun perin vyöhykelisälippu sekä arkipäiville keskipäivälippu. HSL:n mielestä nämä olivat kuitenkin matkustajan kannalta liian edullisia ja ne lakkautettiin.


Tämä oli käsittämätöntä. Päivälippu muuten oli jo paperiaikana 10 matkan lippuna. Se kävi myös viikonloppuisin. Samoin tukittiin kaikki tavat kiertää seutulippu, kuten Mäkkylän kuuluminen kahteen vyöhykkeeseen. Tämä on tyypillistä byrokraattista toimintaa. Jos matkat vähenevät, nostetaan hintoja. Kappas kun eivät ota ekstraa päivisin, kun bussit ovat tyhjänä.




> Näillä lähtötiedoilla ennustan, että vyöhykelisälippu tulee maksamaan saman verran kuin kahden vyöhykkeen lippu. Ainoa ero nykyiseen systeemiin tulee todennäköisesti olemaan, että saat vihdoin virallisesti ylittää vyöhykerajan siten, että sinulla on erilliset liput rajan molemmin puolin.


No pummilla matkustaminen aina on halvempaa. Nyt pitää kävellä rajan yli, jos haluaa säästää. Jatkossa ei tarvitse. Kahden vyöhykkeen hintakin olisi selvästi parempi kuin nykysysteemi tai vanha vyöhykelisä.


Sitten päällekkäin piirretyistä vyöhykerajoista. Totta, niilläkin raja tulee aina jossakin vaiheessa eteen. Silloin ollaan kuitenkin jo useamman kilometrin "väärän vyöhykkeen" puolella. Näin päästäisiin eroon järjettömyyksistä, joissa edes 10 km matkaa ei saa tehtyä yhden vyöhykkeen lipulla.




> Vyöhykerajojen vetäminen toistensa päälle vaatii kyllä hieman enemmän suunnittelua kuin pelkkä uudelleennimeäminen A→A, B→AB, C→B, D→BC. Tuolloinhan C-lippuja ei edes tarvittaisi, koska kaikki voisivat BC vyöhykkeellä ostaa B-liput.


Mitä sinä sitä D:tä tuote taas keskusteluun? Eikä tuo ole se, mitä tarkoitin. Tarkoitin, että on vyöhykeet AB ja BC ja näiden yhdistelmä ABC. Nämä menevät B:n kohdalta päällekkäin.





> Anteeksi kuinka? Epäkohta on juuri siinä, että yhtä pitkät matkat maksavat aivan mitä sattuu.
> 
> Lauttasaari - Metsälä, Metsälä - Veromies, Sarvvik  Matinkylä ja Itäkeskus  Sipoonranta ovat kaikki 10 km matkoja. HSL:n ehdottamat hinnat näille ovat 59,70 , 107,50 , 115,80  ja 115,80  per 30 päivää.
> 
> Jos tämä ei ole epäkohta, niin mikä sitten on?


Taas puhut matkoista maaseudulle. Ei kiinnosta pätkääkään.




> Totta. Tälle ominaisuudelle kaarivyöhykemallissa ei voi tehdä mitään. Onneksi poikittaismatkat taitavat kuitenkin olla sen verran pienessä osassa kokonaisuutta, että tämän omituisuuden kanssa voi elää.
> 
> Jos tähän välttämättä haluttaisiin puuttua, realistinen vaihtoehto olisi matkan pituuteen perustuva veloitus. Kukaan ei kai tosissaan kehtaisi esittää hunajakennovyöhykemallia?
> 
> 
> 
> Vaan kun ei ole.
> 
> Kahden vyöhykkeen pakko-ostattaminen pehmentää rajaa vain yhdessä paikassa, joko matkan lähtöpisteessä tai matkan päätepisteessä.
> ...


Mitä ihmettä tuokin tarkoitti. Matkalla on vain yksi hinta. Ei lähtö- ja päätepisteestä makseta erikseen. 




> Jota en edes haluaisi tehdä, koska mielestäni matkan pituuteen perustuva järjestelmä on parempi kuin vyöhykejärjestelmä.


Näin ehkä olisi, jos järjestelmä perustuisi kertamaksuihin, mutta kun se pitkälle perustuu kausimatkoihin. Minä en ainakaan haluaisi systeemiä, jossa pitäisi aina miettiä minkä tyyppisen kauden nyt ostan. Yksinkertaisuus on valttia.




> Mutta kun vyöhykejärjestelmää nyt sitten suunnitellaan, voisi siitä edes tehdä kerralla kunnollisen.
> 
> HSL tuntuu vain lämmittelevän nykyistä systeemiä. Sen huonoja puolia ei edes haluta korjata, vaan vanhan järjestelmän päälle liimataan lisää epäselviä ja epäoikeudenmukaiselta tuntuvia himmeleitä, kuten tuo kahden vyöhykkeen pakko-ostos.


Tässä korjataan ainakin kolme epäkohtaa:

1) Nykyvyöhykkeiden epäsymmetrisyys etenkin Itä-Länsisuunnassa'
2) Kalliit lyhyet matkat
3) Vyöhykelisän puute

En ymmärrä tuota kahden vyöhykkeen lipusta valittamista. Tarkoitus koskaan ei ole ollut tuoda kantakaupunkilippua. Kahden vyöhykkeen lippu vastaa vanhaa sisäistä lippua ja kolmem vyöhykkeen lippu vanhaa seutulippua.
Unohdit jälleen D-vyöhykkeen. Ok, se ei kiinnostanut sinua, mutta älä kuitenkaan väitä olennaiseksi jotain, mikä ei pidä paikkansa.




> Storören Si0501  Westerkulla 5002 on vielä lyhyempi, vain 5,4 km.


Maaseutua.




> Tämäkin on selkeä ongelma. A-vyöhyke on halkaisijaltaan noin 10 km. B-vyöhykkeen leveys vaihtelee merkittävien ulosmenoteiden kohdalla noin 7 ja 10 km välillä.
> 
> Jos yhden vyöhykkeen nimellinen leveys on noin kymmenen kilometriä, ei kerta kaikkiaan saa olla mahdollista, että kuuden kilometrin matkalle tarvitaan kolmen vyöhykkeen lippu. HSL:n ehdottama hinnoittelu on täysin mielivaltaista.


Mikä on tällainen matka ABC-vyöhykkeillä? Ei niitä vyöhykkeitä ihan harpilla voi vetää. Etelä Espoosta C-vyöhykkeltä Lauttasaareen on n. 8,7 km. linnuntietä. Tällaisesta kinastelu on hassua, kun nyt seutulippu menee yhdestä pysäkkivälistä.

----------


## Bellatrix

Koneellani on netistä ladattu HKL:n linjakartta vuodelta 1968. Sen mukaan tällöin pelkästään Helsinki oli jaettu 4 kaarimaiseen vyöhykkeeseen ja näistä vyöhykkeet 2 - 4 vielä kolmeen eri sektoriin, rajat kulkivat suunnilleen nykyisten Lahdenväylän ja Hämeenlinnanväylän paikkeilla. Vyöhykerajat olivat päälekkäiset, esim. Kulosaari kuului sekä ykkösvyöhykkeeseen että kakkosvyöhykkeen C-sektorille.
Erilaisia nykyisellä matkakortilla maksettavan arvolipun kaltaisia lipuja oli:
- Keskustalippu (hinta 45 penniä)
- 1 vyöhykkeen lippu (60 p)
- 2 vyöhykkeen lippu (75 p)
- 3 vyöhykkeen lippu (85 p)
- 4 vyöhykkeen lippu (1 mk)
- 5 vyöhykkeen lippu (1,10)
- 6 vyöhykkeen lippu (1,20)
Keskustalippu ei oikeuttanut vaihtoon, muissa lipputyypeissä oli tunnin vaihto-oikeus lippuun merkityn vyöhykemäärän puitteissa. Lisäksi, mikäli matka ulottui lippun merkittyjen vyöhykkeiden ylkopuolelle (10 matkan sarjalippu) oli mahdollista ostaa 20 penniä maksava vyöhykelisälippu.

Olisiko tässä riittävän tarkka nykymalli niille jotka voivottelevat kovien tahi pehmeiden vyöhykerajojen, sijaitsivatpa ne "maalla" tai jossain muualla HSL-alueella, tuomia korotuksia matkojen hintoihin? Selkeähän tuo "malli 68" ei todellakaan ole mutta ottaa se ainakin huomioon matkojen pituudet  :Smile:

----------


## MJG

> Koneellani on netistä ladattu HKL:n linjakartta vuodelta 1968. Sen mukaan tällöin pelkästään Helsinki oli jaettu 4 kaarimaiseen vyöhykkeeseen ja näistä vyöhykkeet 2 - 4 vielä kolmeen eri sektoriin, rajat kulkivat suunnilleen nykyisten Lahdenväylän ja Hämeenlinnanväylän paikkeilla. Vyöhykerajat olivat päälekkäiset, esim. Kulosaari kuului sekä ykkösvyöhykkeeseen että kakkosvyöhykkeen C-sektorille.
> Erilaisia nykyisellä matkakortilla maksettavan arvolipun kaltaisia lipuja oli:
> - Keskustalippu (hinta 45 penniä)
> - 1 vyöhykkeen lippu (60 p)
> - 2 vyöhykkeen lippu (75 p)
> - 3 vyöhykkeen lippu (85 p)
> - 4 vyöhykkeen lippu (1 mk)
> - 5 vyöhykkeen lippu (1,10)
> - 6 vyöhykkeen lippu (1,20)
> ...



Tuokin malli olisi ylikompensoiva. Koko kaarimallin perusongelma on se, että vyöhykerajojen ylitys tehdään tolkuttoman kalliiksi tuotantokustannuksiin nähden, ei kaarimalli itsessään. HSL:n tilinpäätöksestä on luettavissa, että vain noin 20% kustannuksista riippuu matkustajakilometreistä. Siksi ajatus, jonka mukaan matkan kaksinkertaistuessa matkan hinnan pitäisi kaksinkertaistua, on harhainen.

Tuotantokustannuksiltaan HSL-seudun kaikkein kalleimmat matkat ovat parin pysäkkivälin ratikkamatkat Helsingin ydinkeskustassa, koska niiden määrä määrittää koko ratikkaverkon kapasiteettitarpeen. Siksi sekin ajatus on harhainen, että kustannusvastaavuuden nimissä lyhyen ratikkamatkan pitää olla halpa.

----------


## SD202

> Tuotantokustannuksiltaan HSL-seudun kaikkein kalleimmat matkat ovat parin pysäkkivälin ratikkamatkat Helsingin ydinkeskustassa, koska niiden määrä määrittää koko ratikkaverkon kapasiteettitarpeen. Siksi sekin ajatus on harhainen, että kustannusvastaavuuden nimissä lyhyen ratikkamatkan pitää olla halpa.


Tämäkin piirre vielä näistä parin pysäkinvälin mittaisista matkoista, jotka ehkä jaksaisi kävelläkin...
Välillä olen jopa nähnyt, että parin pysäkinvälin mittainen matka matkustetaan istumapaikalla. Ehkäpä niitä istumapaikkoja voisi jättää vapaaksi pitemmän matkan kulkeville matkustajille?

----------


## tohpeeri

> Tämäkin piirre vielä näistä parin pysäkinvälin mittaisista matkoista, jotka ehkä jaksaisi kävelläkin...
> Välillä olen jopa nähnyt, että parin pysäkinvälin mittainen matka matkustetaan istumapaikalla. Ehkäpä niitä istumapaikkoja voisi jättää vapaaksi pitemmän matkan kulkeville matkustajille?


 Ihmiset ovat selvästi laiskistuneet. Viime talvena jonain harvana pakkaspäivänä nuorehko mies odotti bussia Pitäjänmäen aseman pysäkillä keskustaan päin. Jouduttiin odottamaan vartin verran ennen kuin ensimmäinen bussi saapui. Jäi Pajamäentien kulmassa pois ja lähti kulkemaan Pajamäkeen päin. Montakohan kertaa olisi sen välin jo kävellyt siinä ajassa?

----------


## peke

Pois ja kauaspois noi vyöhykkeet, sama systeemi kun Tukholman läänissä ilman turhia vyöhykkeitä ja napinpainalluksia esim. 3,50/80min. Aluekin täällä pienempi. sit johonkin seuraavaan uudistukseen koska vyöhykepäreetkin jo täällä pysäkeille ruuvailtu.

----------


## kuukanko

> HSL:n tilinpäätöksestä on luettavissa, että vain noin 20% kustannuksista riippuu matkustajakilometreistä. Siksi ajatus, jonka mukaan matkan kaksinkertaistuessa matkan hinnan pitäisi kaksinkertaistua, on harhainen.


Mistä teit tuollaisen johtopäätöksen?

Joka tapauksessa HSL:n tilinpäätöksestä on luettavissa, että kuntien tuki joukkoliikenteelle vaihtelee paljon. Keräsin alle kuntien HSL:lle vuonna 2017 maksamat kuntaosuudet ja niiden väkiluvut 30.4.2018 sekä niistä laskettuna kuntaosuus / asukas:


```
            Kuntaosuus 2017 Asukasluku 30.4.2018 Kuntaosuus / asukas
Helsinki    180800000       645482               280,10
Espoo        54600000       280247               194,83
Vantaa       38900000       224397               173,35
Kauniainen     600000         9608                62,45
Kerava        2700000        35792                75,46
Kirkkonummi   4400000        39306               111,94
Sipoo         2400000        20364               117,86
```

Yksi hinnoittelun ongelmista tulee siis siitä, että kunnat tukevat joukkoliikennettä hyvin eri summalla / asukas - mitä kauemmaksi Helsingistä mennään, sitä pienempää tuki on (pl. poikkeuksen tekevä Kauniainen, jonka tuki on kaikkein pienin, vaikka se onkin pääkaupunkiseudun kuntia). Siitä seuraa väkisinkin, että lippujen hinnat ovat kalliimpia kauempana Helsingistä, koska sekä kunnan tuki pienenee että myös tuotantokustannukset kasvavat.

----------


## MJG

> Mistä teit tuollaisen johtopäätöksen?
> 
> Joka tapauksessa HSL:n tilinpäätöksestä on luettavissa, että kuntien tuki joukkoliikenteelle vaihtelee paljon. Keräsin alle kuntien HSL:lle vuonna 2017 maksamat kuntaosuudet ja niiden väkiluvut 30.4.2018 sekä niistä laskettuna kuntaosuus / asukas:
> 
> 
> ```
>             Kuntaosuus 2017 Asukasluku 30.4.2018 Kuntaosuus / asukas
> Helsinki    180800000       645482               280,10
> Espoo        54600000       280247               194,83
> ...


Laskelma on tehty nojaten HSL:n tilinpäätökseen ja yksikkökustannusdokumentteihin. Laskelma on muutaman vuoden takaa, mutta ulko-orbitaalin kuntien mukaan tulo ei ole sitä oleellisesti muuttanut, koska volyymit eivät siellä ole tämän seikan kannalta merkittävät. Kommenttini koski lähinnä ABC-vyöhykkeiden hintaporrastusta.

Noin periaatteessa HSL:n kustannuksista (vain) noin kolme neljännestä tulee liikennöinninstä ja liikennöintikustannuksista vain osa on kilometripohjaisia.

Jos hintaporrastus olisi asiallinen esimerkiksi Berliinin tapaan (josta ABC-malli on haettu), tätäkään keskustelua tuskin olisi käyty.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Mä ainakin käyn Töölöntullissa asuvana välillä Kannelmäessä, Herttoniemessä, Itäkeskuksessa ja jopa Malmilla. Etenkin jos on lippu olemassa. Kun lippu-uudistus toteutuu, on valinnanvaraa vielä enemmän. Myrtsi ja Espoon Leppävaara ainakin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Laskelma on tehty nojaten HSL:n tilinpäätökseen ja yksikkökustannusdokumentteihin. Laskelma on muutaman vuoden takaa, mutta ulko-orbitaalin kuntien mukaan tulo ei ole sitä oleellisesti muuttanut, koska volyymit eivät siellä ole tämän seikan kannalta merkittävät.


Voisitko avata laskelman sisältöä? Itselläni on jonkin verran kokemusta joukkoliikenteen operointikustannusten laskemisesta enkä niele väitettäsi purematta. Lähes kaikki operointikustannukset riippuvat suoraan liikennevälineiden ja henkilökunnan käyttämästä ajasta tai kuljetusta matkasta. Infrakin maksaa sitä enemmän mitä sitä rakennetaan, joten jos pidempiä matkoja varten rakennetaan enemmän infraa, maksaa sen rakentaminen ja ylläpito enemmän.

Ja koska kunnat päättävät itsenäisesti, paljonko ne haluavat tukea joukkoliikennettä, syntyy siitä eroja lippujen hinnoille eri kunnissa. Esim. Ruotsissa tilanne on erilainen, koska siellä läänit saavat verotuloja ja joukkoliikenne rahoitetaan läänien eikä kuntien budjeteista.

----------


## irritus

> Yhden vyöhykkeen systeemissä aina tulee kova raha yhden pysäkin välillä.


Ei tule, kun vyöhykkeet piirretään toistensa kanssa päällekkäin.




> Tarkoitus koskaan ei ole ollut tuoda kantakaupunkilippua.


Kyse ei ole pelkästään kantakaupungista. Asiointimatkat aluekeskuksiin kallistuvat +27 % kaikilla vyöhykkeillä. Ei siis pelkästään Töölöstä Kluuviin, vaan myös Suurpellosta Matinkylään, Vesalasta Itäkeskukseen ja Ilolasta Tikkurilaan.




> Lipunhan pitää olla voimassa vain astuttaessa liikennevälineeseen. Ei se matkan aikana vanhene.


Suvisaaristo  Korso ja Kalajärvi  Vuosaari väleillä ei ole ainuttakaan suoraa linjaa. Joudut vaihtamaan kesken matkan. Kulkiessasi Kehä-I reittiä BC-lipulla matka etenee niin hitaasti, että viimeisellä vaihdolla lippu on jo mennyt vanhaksi.

Voiko myös itse metroon marssia 20 minuuttia sitten vanhentuneella lipulla? Tuo tarvittaisiin, jotta Kalajärvi  Vuosaari matka onnistuisi yhdellä BC-lipulla.




> Päivälippu muuten oli jo paperiaikana 10 matkan lippuna. Se kävi myös viikonloppuisin.


Totta, keskipäivälippu oli olemassa jo ennen matkakortteja. Mutta se ei kelvannut viikonloppuisin eikä arkipyhinä.




> YTV Lippujen hinnat 1996, aikuiset
> Vantaan kertalippu 9,50
> Vantaan päivälippu, ma-pe klo 9-14 7,‒
> Espoon kertalippu 10,‒
> Espoon päivälippu, ma-pe klo 9-14 7,‒


Vuonna 1998 päivälippujen saatavuus olikin jo kunnolla kirjavaa. Espoossa ja Vantaalla päivälippu oli toteutettu ainoastaan 7 markan kertalippuna. Helsingin sisäinen ja seutupäivälippu olivat tarjolla ainoastaan 10 matkan versiona 60 mk ja 100 mk. Normaalit 10 matkan liput maksoivat 75 mk ja 120 mk.




> Mitä sinä sitä D:tä tuote taas keskusteluun?


Lainaamasi kommenttini oli vastaus käyttäjälle @tlajunen.

Ja kyllä, tiedän, että et ole kiinnostunut D-vyöhykkeestä, mutta ikävä kyllä HSL toimii myös D-vyöhykkeellä.




> Mitä ihmettä tuokin tarkoitti.


Kertauksena jo aiemmin esittämäni esimerkki. Lauttasaari  Metsälä, Metsälä  Veromies ja Maunula  Veromies matkat ovat lähes yhtä pitkät. HSL:n ehdottamassa mallissa yksi näistä maksaa liki tuplasti kahden muun matkan hinnan. Tämä johtuu siitä, että vyöhykerajat ovat HSL:llä kovat ja lippujen hintaporrastus on hyvin korkea.

Jos vyöhykerajat piirrettäisiin muutaman kilometrin toistensa kanssa päällekkäin, eli toisin sanoen rajat olisivat pehmeät, Metsälä kuuluisi sekä A- että B-vyöhykkeisiin ja Veromies sekä B- että C-vyöhykkeisiin. Nyt kaikki kolme käytännössä yhtä pitkää matkaa maksaisivat saman, Lauttasaaresta Metsälään A-lipulla ja loput kaksi matkaa B-lipulla.




> Matkalla on vain yksi hinta. Ei lähtö- ja päätepisteestä makseta erikseen.


Silloin, kun matka kulkee useammalla kuin yhdellä vyöhykkeellä, maksat lähtöpisteen vyöhykkeestä, päätepisteen vyöhykkeestä sekä läpi kulkemistasi vyöhykkeistä.




> Minä en ainakaan haluaisi systeemiä, jossa pitäisi aina miettiä minkä tyyppisen kauden nyt ostan.


Öö, suunnitellaanhan sinne nytkin seitsemää erilaista lippua.

Kausiliput ovat kieltämättä hankalia toteuttaa matkan pituuteen pohjautuvassa järjestelmässä. Mutta niiden tilallehan voisi tarjota esimerkiksi 500, 1000, 1500, 2000 jne. km/kk paketteja. Paketin käyttäjällä olisi täysi vapaus kulkea ostamillaan kilometreillä mihin suuntaan tahansa.




> Tässä korjataan ainakin kolme epäkohtaa:
> 
> 1) Nykyvyöhykkeiden epäsymmetrisyys etenkin Itä-Länsisuunnassa'
> 2) Kalliit lyhyet matkat
> 3) Vyöhykelisän puute


Kohta 1 ei korjaannu, sillä vyöhykkeiden rajat on edelleenkin piirretty epäsymmetrisesti.

Länsipuolella B-vyöhyke kapenee Matinkylän kohdalla. Iivisniemi kuuluisi oikeastaan B-vyöhykkeeseen. C-vyöhyke kapenee Espoonlahden kohdalla. Itäpuolella B-vyöhyke taas levenee Vuosaaressa. C-vyöhyke katkeaa kokonaan kesken ja syntyy sangen omituinen BD-raja. Majvik kuuluisi C, ei D-vyöhykkeeseen.

Espoonlahti ja Vuosaari ovat yhtä kaukana keskustasta, joten molempien tulisi kuulua samaan vyöhykkeeseen. Näin ei kuitenkaan ole, vaan Espoonlahti on C ja Vuosaari D.

Kohta kaksi ei korjaannu, vaan lyhyiden matkojen hintoja nostetaan entisestään, tyypillisesti +27 %.

Kohta kolme ei varsinaisesti liity uuteen vyöhykejärjestelmään. Vyöhykelisä toimisi nykyisessäkin järjestelmässä.




> Ei niitä vyöhykkeitä ihan harpilla voi vetää.


Hyvin näyttää A-vyöhyke onnistuneen, se on lähes kuin harpilla piiretty. Sen jälkeen harppi on kuitenkin lähtenyt pahasti lipsumaan.

Jos rajoja aletaan siirtämään mielivaltaisesti jonkun kaupunginosan ympäri, tämä sama korjaus pitäisi sitten ulottaa samaan kohtaan kaikkiin vyöhykerajoihin.

Nyt rajoja on rustailtu siten, että paikoitellen rajoja piirretty lähemmäksi toisiaan kuin muualla. Näin on syntynyt kapeikkoja, joissa liput maksavat enemmän kuin muualla.




> Etelä Espoosta C-vyöhykkeltä Lauttasaareen on n. 8,7 km. linnuntietä.


No siinähän juuri löysit vastaavan ongelmakohdan. Alle kymmenen kilometrin matka pitäisi sujua yhden vyöhykkeen lipulla, mutta tuohon suunnitellaan kolmen vyöhykkeen ABC-lippua. Korotusta nykyiseen arvolippuun +10 %, 30 vrk kauteen +1 %.




> Olisiko tässä riittävän tarkka nykymalli


Nytkin Helsinki ollaan jakamassa kolmeen vyöhykkeeseen, joten kaariahan tuossa ei ole kuin yksi enemmän. Sektorit olisivat lisä, mutta niiden ongelmana on, että keskustassa sektorit ovat todella tiheässä ja maaseudulla ne jäävät liian harvoiksi.

Tarkkahan tuo olisi, mutta selkeyden vuoksi suosisin edelleen poistumisleimauksia ja matkan pituuden mukaan veloittamista.

----------


## Bellatrix

> niiden ongelmana on, että keskustassa sektorit ovat todella tiheässä ja maaseudulla ne jäävät liian harvoiksi.


Keskustavyöhykettähän ei tuossa malli-68:ssa edes ollut jaettu sektoreihin.

----------


## EVhki

> Kohta 1 ei korjaannu, sillä vyöhykkeiden rajat on edelleenkin piirretty epäsymmetrisesti.
> 
> Länsipuolella B-vyöhyke kapenee Matinkylän kohdalla. Iivisniemi kuuluisi oikeastaan B-vyöhykkeeseen. C-vyöhyke kapenee Espoonlahden kohdalla. Itäpuolella B-vyöhyke taas levenee Vuosaaressa. C-vyöhyke katkeaa kokonaan kesken ja syntyy sangen omituinen BD-raja. Majvik kuuluisi C, ei D-vyöhykkeeseen.
> 
> Espoonlahti ja Vuosaari ovat yhtä kaukana keskustasta, joten molempien tulisi kuulua samaan vyöhykkeeseen. Näin ei kuitenkaan ole, vaan Espoonlahti on C ja Vuosaari D.
> 
> Kohta kaksi ei korjaannu, vaan lyhyiden matkojen hintoja nostetaan entisestään, tyypillisesti +27 %.
> 
> Kohta kolme ei varsinaisesti liity uuteen vyöhykejärjestelmään. Vyöhykelisä toimisi nykyisessäkin järjestelmässä.
> ...


Mitä itse mittailin kartalta, niin Vuosaaren metroasema on 12km päässä keskustasta (määriteltynä rautatieaseman seuduksi) ja Espoonlahti 16km päässä keskustasta. Jo Suomenojakin on hieman etäämpänä kuin Vuosaaren metroasema. Minusta BC-raja vaikuttaa suurimmaksi osaksi olevan vakioetäisyydellä rautatieasemasta. B-vyöhyke taitaa kyllä olla Etelä-Espoossa hieman kapeampi, sillä A-vyöhyke näyttää olevan lännessä leveämpi kuin idässä. Kyse näissä pienissä poikkeamissa on varmaan ainakin jossain määrin siitä, että rajaa ei ole välttämättä järkevää vetää keskeltä kaupunginosaa kuten vaikkapa Lauttasaaressa tai Vuosaaressa olisi symmetriasyistä jouduttu tekemään. CD-raja kyllä on epäsäännöllisempi, mutta siinä on ilmeisesti haluttu käyttää kunnanrajoja.

En nyt itse lähde arvioimaan mikä on järkevää, mutta yleisesti ottaen tämäntyylisissä (kuten nykyisessäkin) lippujärjestelmissä on aina voittajia ja häviäjiä. Itse näen uudistuksen kyllä pitkälti hyvänä, sillä useimpien ihmisten matkustusalue laajentuu kun vertaa vastaavia vanhoja lippuja ne korvaaviin lippuihin, jotka ovat kuitenkin todennäköisesti hinnaltaan melko lähellä toisiaan..

----------


## tlajunen

> Ei tule, kun vyöhykkeet piirretään toistensa kanssa päällekkäin.


Kylläpä vain tulee. Siinä päällekkäisen alueen takarajalla.

----------


## Korppi

> Ei tule, kun vyöhykkeet piirretään toistensa kanssa päällekkäin.


Kuinka monta kertaa pitää sanoa, että päällekkäiset vyöhykkeet ovat sama kuin ehdotettu systeemi. Jos vyöhykkeet ovat vain vähän päällekkäin, tulee se kova raja, eli lyhyt matka on kallis. Lähdetään siitä, että vyöhykkeet eivät ole päällekkäin, koska kukaan sitä ei ole ehdottanut, se on oma fantasiasi.




> Kyse ei ole pelkästään kantakaupungista. Asiointimatkat aluekeskuksiin kallistuvat +27 % kaikilla vyöhykkeillä. Ei siis pelkästään Töölöstä Kluuviin, vaan myös Suurpellosta Matinkylään, Vesalasta Itäkeskukseen ja Ilolasta Tikkurilaan.


Kausilippu nousee vain runsaat 10%. Lauttasaari-Tapiola halpenee, samoin Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara.





> Kertauksena jo aiemmin esittämäni esimerkki. Lauttasaari  Metsälä, Metsälä  Veromies ja Maunula  Veromies matkat ovat lähes yhtä pitkät. HSL:n ehdottamassa mallissa yksi näistä maksaa liki tuplasti kahden muun matkan hinnan. Tämä johtuu siitä, että vyöhykerajat ovat HSL:llä kovat ja lippujen hintaporrastus on hyvin korkea.


Kumpikaan matkoista kuitenkaan ei ole lyhyt. Ei matkat tietenkään täysin voi olla pituudesta riippuvia. Toki aina tulee vyöhykeraja jossain vastaan. Aina on se pysäkinväli, jossa hinta nousee.  




> Jos vyöhykerajat piirrettäisiin muutaman kilometrin toistensa kanssa päällekkäin, eli toisin sanoen rajat olisivat pehmeät, Metsälä kuuluisi sekä A- että B-vyöhykkeisiin ja Veromies sekä B- että C-vyöhykkeisiin. Nyt kaikki kolme käytännössä yhtä pitkää matkaa maksaisivat saman, Lauttasaaresta Metsälään A-lipulla ja loput kaksi matkaa B-lipulla.


Silloinkin tulisi vastaan se raja, jossa hinta nousee.




> Kausiliput ovat kieltämättä hankalia toteuttaa matkan pituuteen pohjautuvassa järjestelmässä. Mutta niiden tilallehan voisi tarjota esimerkiksi 500, 1000, 1500, 2000 jne. km/kk paketteja. Paketin käyttäjällä olisi täysi vapaus kulkea ostamillaan kilometreillä mihin suuntaan tahansa.


Ei hitto, ei tuollaisia kukaan halua. Lisäksi eihän mistään tiedä, millä pysäkillä poistuu.

Valitat vain valittamisen ilosta.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

Otsikon mukaisesti YTV jatkaa uuden tariffijärjestelmän pohtimista vielä jonkin aikaa: "HSL:n suuri lippu-uudistus viivästyy  Espoota ja Vantaata ei jaetakaan kahtia vuodenvaihteessa"

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005853289.html

----------


## Salomaa

Olen edelleen sitä mieltä myös edellä olevan keskustelun perusteella että kantakaupungissa asuvan pitäisi saada ostaa ainoastaan yhden vyöhykkeen lippu.  Ei ole esitetty mitään järkeviä perusteita sille miksi kantakaupungissa asuvan ja asioivan olisi ostettava myös B-vyöhykkeen lippu.

Samaa ihmettelee myös tämä HS:n artikkeli:

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005708728.html

----------


## j-lu

^ Onhan perustelu käynyt ainakin rivien välistä ilmi: kantakaupungin lyhyet matkat määrittävät tarvittavan joukkoliikenteen kapasiteetin, koska ne tehdään lähiöliikennöinnin päälle. Eli jos Sörnäisissä asuvat erehtyvät liikkumaan bussilla Hakikseen tai keskustaan, niin bussien vuoroväli pitää mitoittaa sen mukaan, että sörnäsläiset mahtuvat latokartano/hermannilaisten jne sekaan. Se on kallista. Halvempaa on karsia/hinnoitella sörkkäläiset pois raitiovaunuista ja busseista.

Toinen juttu sitten se, että onko tuo oikeudenmukaista. Mutta kyllähän kaupunkilaisten nilkoille virtsataan niin Helenin kuin Hsynkin jalannostolla, joten olisi lähinnä kummallista, että HSL toimisi jotenkin muutoin.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> ^ Onhan perustelu käynyt ainakin rivien välistä ilmi: kantakaupungin lyhyet matkat määrittävät tarvittavan joukkoliikenteen kapasiteetin, koska ne tehdään lähiöliikennöinnin päälle. Eli jos Sörnäisissä asuvat erehtyvät liikkumaan bussilla Hakikseen tai keskustaan, niin bussien vuoroväli pitää mitoittaa sen mukaan, että sörnäsläiset mahtuvat latokartano/hermannilaisten jne sekaan. Se on kallista. Halvempaa on karsia/hinnoitella sörkkäläiset pois raitiovaunuista ja busseista.
> 
> Toinen juttu sitten se, että onko tuo oikeudenmukaista. Mutta kyllähän kaupunkilaisten nilkoille virtsataan niin Helenin kuin Hsynkin jalannostolla, joten olisi lähinnä kummallista, että HSL toimisi jotenkin muutoin.


Täytyy sanoa, että bussien osalta vaikuttaa siltä, että lähiöistä tulevista busseista jää pois väkeä Sörnäisissä enemmän kuin nousee kyytiin. Tyypillisesti aamulla Haapaniemen pysäkillä kyytiin noustessa bussit ovat paremminkin yllättävän tyhjiä. Paremminkin kyse on Sörnäisten ja kantakaupungin rajojen välisestä alueesta, jonka mukaan kapasiteettia täytyy mitoittaa. Joskus on tullut matkustettua aamulla toiseenkin suuntaan. Silloin ennen Sörnäisiä oli kyydissä vain kourallinen ihmisiä, mutta Sörnäisten kohdalta saattoi tulla kyytiin iso joukko väkeä, matkustajamäärä voi vaikkapa nelinkertaistua yhdellä pysäkillä.

----------


## j-lu

^ Joo, esimerkki taotaa olla sikäli huono, että mitoittava matkustajamäärä saattaa olla juuri Kurvia edeltävä pysäkinväli, mutta pointti joka tapauksessa se, että linjojen maksimikuormat ovat a-vyöhykkeen alueella ja toisaalta a-vyöhykkeen matkat keskimäärin kaikista lyhimpiä. Niiden hinnoittelu kalliiksi on joukkoliikenteen taloudelle eduksi paitsi siksi, että niitä on paljon, myös siksi että a-vyöhykkeen tariffilla pystytään ohjaamaan liikenteen mitoittavaa matkustajamäärää.

----------


## Salomaa

B-vyöhykkeen pakkomyynti A-vyöhykkeen alueella liikkuvalle on kuitenkin ristiriitaista Helsingin kaupunkistrategian kanssa, jossa mm. tuodaan esille seuraavaa:

- tiivis kaupunkirakenne
- runsas palvelutarjonta
- vähäiset päästöt
- toimiva joukkoliikenne
- ilmastonmuutoksen torjuminen
- syrjäytymisen estäminen 
- vilkas sosiaalinen elämä
- tasa-arvoisuus
jne.

Nythän olemme tähän mennessä saaneet täällä lukea perusteluja kahden vyöhykkeen pakkomyynnille, mutta kyllä ovat kovasti väkisin rakennettuja. Mutta jos hyväksyttäisiin pelkkä A-vyöhykkeen lipun osto osa yllä luettelemistani kaupungin kehittämiseen liittyvistä seikoista olisi helpompi toteuttaa.

----------


## Korppi

> B-vyöhykkeen pakkomyynti A-vyöhykkeen alueella liikkuvalle on kuitenkin ristiriitaista Helsingin kaupunkistrategian kanssa, jossa mm. tuodaan esille seuraavaa:
> 
> Nythän olemme tähän mennessä saaneet täällä lukea perusteluja kahden vyöhykkeen pakkomyynnille, mutta kyllä ovat kovasti väkisin rakennettuja. Mutta jos hyväksyttäisiin pelkkä A-vyöhykkeen lipun osto osa yllä luettelemistani kaupungin kehittämiseen liittyvistä seikoista olisi helpompi toteuttaa.


Minusta se, ettei lyhyt matka koskaan saa olla kalliimpi on aivan riittävä perustelu. Toiseksi eihän nytkään ole mikään kantakaupunkilippua (ellei nyt ratikkalippua sellaiseksi lasketa, mutta sitä ei saa kautena). Tarkoitus ei siis koskaan ole ollut tuoda tällaista lippua, joten näen siitä haaveilemisen käsittämättömänä. AB lippu vastaa pitkälle nykyistä Helsingin sisäistä. Yhtä hyvin voisi sanoa, että pitäisi olla matkalle Vallila-Hakaniemi oma lipputyyppi. Tällaista ei koskaan ole suunniteltu, joten sen puutteesta kirjoittaminen olisi yhtä outoa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 02:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 02:30 ----------




> Olen edelleen sitä mieltä myös edellä olevan keskustelun perusteella että kantakaupungissa asuvan pitäisi saada ostaa ainoastaan yhden vyöhykkeen lippu.  Ei ole esitetty mitään järkeviä perusteita sille miksi kantakaupungissa asuvan ja asioivan olisi ostettava myös B-vyöhykkeen lippu.
> 
> Samaa ihmettelee myös tämä HS:n artikkeli:
> 
> https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005708728.html


Kuten sanoin, tällaista lippua ei missään vaiheessa ole edes suunniteltu. Koko vyöhykemalli on tehty kahden vyöhykkeen lipun perusteella. Pitäähän nytkin kantakaupungissa matkustavan ostaa koko kaupungin kattava lippu. Missä on se oleellinen ero, se, että alue hieman laajenee la lippu kallistuu ei ole tällainen. Tuntuu, että koko vaatimus perustuu siihen, että on nimetty A-vyöhyke.

----------


## aki

> Kuten sanoin, tällaista lippua ei missään vaiheessa ole edes suunniteltu. Koko vyöhykemalli on tehty kahden vyöhykkeen lipun perusteella. Pitäähän nytkin kantakaupungissa matkustavan ostaa koko kaupungin kattava lippu. Missä on se oleellinen ero, se, että alue hieman laajenee la lippu kallistuu ei ole tällainen. Tuntuu, että koko vaatimus perustuu siihen, että on nimetty A-vyöhyke.


Koko uudistus olisi varmasti mennyt kivuttomammin läpi myös kantakaupungissa asuville jos tuota A-vyöhykettä ei olisi lainkaan karttoihin piirretty. Jos AB olisikin piirretty yhdeksi laajaksi vyöhykkeeksi niin tuskin tällaista meteliä olisi edes syntynyt. Silloin olisikin saattanut syntyä enemmän myönteisiä mielikuvia kun sillä entisellä sisäisellä lipulla pääsisikin matkustamaan Espoon ja Vantaan puolelle. Ymmärrän tietysti syyn miksi tuo näennäinen A-vyöhyke piti karttaan piirtää. Erillinen ratikkalippu olisi varmaan kannattanut A-vyöhykkeellä säilyttää. Ehkä silloin uudistus ei olisi tuntunut niin epäoikeudenmukaiselta kantakaupungissa asuvistakaan. 

Itse Länsi-Vantaalla asuvana odotan uudistusta todella paljon. Nykyään kalliit ja lyhyet rajanylittävät matkat ei kannusta käyttämään lähialueiden palveluja. Jatkossa tulee käytyä useammin Helsingin puolella Kannelmäen Kaaressa, Konalan Lidlissä ja Ristikossa sekä Espoon puolella Leppävaaran sellossa. Helsingin keskustaan A-vyöhykkeelle minulla ei kuitenkaan kovin usein ole mitään asiaa eikä silti harmita kun en voi matkustaa vielä edullisemmin pelkällä B-vyöhykkeen lipulla! Minäkin siis joudun ostamaan AB tai BC-lipun vaikka pärjäisin yhdellä vyöhykkeellä.

----------


## Korppi

> Koko uudistus olisi varmasti mennyt kivuttomammin läpi myös kantakaupungissa asuville jos tuota A-vyöhykettä ei olisi lainkaan karttoihin piirretty. Jos AB olisikin piirretty yhdeksi laajaksi vyöhykkeeksi niin tuskin tällaista meteliä olisi edes syntynyt


Siis olisi olut vain kaksi vyöhykettä eli jokainen ostaisi seutulipun? Jotta voi olla BC lippu, pitää A ja B olla eroteltu. Miettiikö porukka mitään, ennen kuin kirjoittaa tänne? A vyöhyke on alue, jolle ei pääse BC-lipulla. Mitään muuta merkitystä sillä ei ole itsessään.





> Itse Länsi-Vantaalla asuvana odotan uudistusta todella paljon. Nykyään kalliit ja lyhyet rajanylittävät matkat ei kannusta käyttämään lähialueiden palveluja. Jatkossa tulee käytyä useammin Helsingin puolella Kannelmäen Kaaressa, Konalan Lidlissä ja Ristikossa sekä Espoon puolella Leppävaaran sellossa. Helsingin keskustaan A-vyöhykkeelle minulla ei kuitenkaan kovin usein ole mitään asiaa eikä silti harmita kun en voi matkustaa vielä edullisemmin pelkällä B-vyöhykkeen lipulla! Minäkin siis joudun ostamaan AB tai BC-lipun vaikka pärjäisin yhdellä vyöhykkeellä.


Koskaan ei ole ollut mitään B-vyöhykkeen lippua. Se on kuin sinulle henkilökohtaisesti  räätälöity elinikäinen ilmaislippu. Sen puuttumista toki voi harmitella, mutta ei siinä mitään järkeä ole. AB lippu vasta lähinnä vanhaa helsingin sisäistä ja BC Espoon ja Vantaan sisäistä. 

Itse pidän positiivisena, että monet Helsingin ulkopuolella olevat kauppakeskittymät aukeavat Helsinkiläisille:  Tapiola, Iso-Omena, Sello, Myyrmanni, Tammisto. Ainoastaan Tikkurilan suunnalla alue ei laajene.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Niinpä. Miksi Tikkurila on C-aluetta, kun Myyrmäki ja muut laajat alueet suoraan Tikkurilan eteläpuolella on B-aluetta?

----------


## Salomaa

Saadaanhan sitä vaikka vatkattua kuinka, että kaikkien pitäisi ostaa seutulippu, niin olisi hemmetin selkeää.Totuus on vaan se että on paljon matkusjia, joiden työ,asiointi ja harrastukset kantakaupungin alueella. Saattavatpa vielä omistaa henkilöautonkin. Jos pyritään lisäämään joukkoliikenteen suosiota ja kiinnostavuutta, niin kantakaupungin A-lippu on tästä näkökulmasta perusteltu, alkavasta laajasta ilmastokeskustelusta puhumattakaan.

Joukkoliikenteen suunnittelu on kokonaisuus eikä käyttämättömän alueen matkustusoikeudesta veloittaminen  ole perusteltua sillä että etsitään suurennuslasilla yksittäisiä pisteitä, joissa lyhyt matka on pitkää kalliimpi.

Sen verran pitää katsoa myös tulevaisuuteen, että maksuton joukkoliikenne tulee jossain vaiheessa, sen edut ovat kiistattomat.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:39 ----------

HSL:n lippu-uudistus pakottaa ydinkeskustassa asuvat ostamaan matkalipun koko Helsinkiin  miksi?

Edelleenkään vahvaa perustelua tuohon Hesarin jutun otsikkoon ei tällä foorumilla ole näkynyt.

----------


## Prompter

> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:39 ----------
> 
> HSL:n lippu-uudistus pakottaa ydinkeskustassa asuvat ostamaan matkalipun koko Helsinkiin  miksi?
> 
> Edelleenkään vahvaa perustelua tuohon Hesarin jutun otsikkoon ei tällä foorumilla ole näkynyt.


Edelleen ihmettelen, onko se ratikkalippu oikeasti ollut niin tarpeellinen. Jos tekee kaksi yhdensuuntaista matkaa päivässä ratikalla tavallisen työkalenterin mukaan eli noin 22 työpäivää kuussa, saa pulittaa arvolipuista 74,80  kuukaudessa. Edestakaisten matkojen määrän / kk ylittäessä yli 16 on järkevämpää ostaa 30 vrk kausilippu, joka käy kaikissa liikennevälineissä. Helsingin alueelle se maksaa kirjoitushetkellä 54,70  kuukaudessa ja sitä voi vieläpä käyttää rajattomasti. Nyt toisaalta kun "ratikkavyöhykettä" eli A-vyöhykettä laajennetaan myös raitiovaunuverkoston ulkopuolelle, olisi oikeasti syytä harkita aavistus halvempaa yhden vyöhykkeen lippua ihan joka vyöhykkeelle. HSL-alueen reuna-alueilla hintojen alentamista olisi myöskin syytä harkita joukkoliikenteen käytön lisäämiseksi. Mukaudutaan asiakkaiden toiveisiin, ja tehdään se hieman halvempi lippu pelkästään yhden vyöhykkeen käyttäjille. Hintaehdotukseni:


Perushinta autom., mobiilista tai arvolla / kulj.
-50 % ennakkoon / kulj.
-25 % ennakkoon / kulj.

A, B, C tai D
2,40  / 2,80 
1,20  / 1,40 
1,80  / 2,80 

AB, BC
2,85  / 3,00 
1,45  / 1,50 
2,15  / 3,00 

CD
3,50  / 4,00 
1,80  / 2,00 
2,40  / 4,00 

ABC, BCD
4,50  / 5,00 
2,25  / 2,50 
3,40  / 5,00 

ABCD
6,50  / 7,00 
3,25  / 3,50 
4,85  / 7,00 

----------


## kallio843

Matkakorttien vaihto uusiin on tänään alkanut.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

Linkitetyssä "kysymyksiä & vastauksia":
_Jos siirryn HSL-kortin sijasta mobiiliin, saanko viiden euron korttimaksun takaisin ja hyvitetäänkö minulle
vanhalle kortille jääneet kausi tai arvo?

Viiden euron maksua ei palauteta, koska korttimaksu ei ole pantti. Kortista luopuminen ei myöskään ole
peruste hyvitykselle, joten kortille jäänyttä kautta tai arvoa ei palauteta, jos luovut matkakortin käytöstä ja
siirryt mobiiliin_

Eli jos ajattelee, että matkakortille saattaisi olla yhtään mitään hyötyä, esim. antaa jonkun muun matkustaa arvolla, niin kannattaa käydä hakemassa uusi kortti.

Eikö HSL:llä osata laskea sitä, että pienikin hyvitys "vain mobiiliin" siirtymisessä vähentäisi uusien korttien tarvetta ja siten HSL:n kustannuksia?

----------


## tlajunen

Vielä kun mobiiliin saisi kautta yhtä joustavasti kuin matkakortille. Nyt siellä taitaa olla 1-7 päivää, 30 päivää ja vuosi.

----------


## Korppi

> Linkitetyssä "kysymyksiä & vastauksia":
> _Jos siirryn HSL-kortin sijasta mobiiliin, saanko viiden euron korttimaksun takaisin ja hyvitetäänkö minulle
> vanhalle kortille jääneet kausi tai arvo?
> 
> Viiden euron maksua ei palauteta, koska korttimaksu ei ole pantti. Kortista luopuminen ei myöskään ole
> peruste hyvitykselle, joten kortille jäänyttä kautta tai arvoa ei palauteta, jos luovut matkakortin käytöstä ja
> siirryt mobiiliin_
> 
> Eli jos ajattelee, että matkakortille saattaisi olla yhtään mitään hyötyä, esim. antaa jonkun muun matkustaa arvolla, niin kannattaa käydä hakemassa uusi kortti.
> ...


Sen arvon voi käyttää. HSL:n pisteissä arvolla voi ostaa kautta. Sitten, kun se kausi on käytetty, voi siirtyä siihen mobiiliin. Henkilökohtainen matkakortti on henkilökohtainen, eikä sitä saa antaa toiselle, ei edes arvolla. Ihmiset kyllä keksivät kaikesta valittamista. Itselle ei tullut mieleenkään, että sen vuonna 2002 korttiin panemani viitosen saisi takaisin. 

Vuonna 2002 oli kortin käyttö hieman vähäistä. Menin kaudella kuutosella keskustasta kauppakeskus Arabiaan. Tein ostokset ja menin ratikkaan. Yritin leimata, eikä lukija hyväksynyt. Kyseessä oli sama ratikka ja lukija luuli, että yritän näyttää kahdesti peräkkäin. Kukaan ei ollut tullut ratikkaan kortilla välissä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:45 ----------




> Edelleen ihmettelen, onko se ratikkalippu oikeasti ollut niin tarpeellinen. Jos tekee kaksi yhdensuuntaista matkaa päivässä ratikalla tavallisen työkalenterin mukaan eli noin 22 työpäivää kuussa, saa pulittaa arvolipuista 74,80  kuukaudessa. Edestakaisten matkojen määrän / kk ylittäessä yli 16 on järkevämpää ostaa 30 vrk kausilippu, joka käy kaikissa liikennevälineissä. Helsingin alueelle se maksaa kirjoitushetkellä 54,70  kuukaudessa ja sitä voi vieläpä käyttää rajattomasti.


Ratikkalippu on kätevä vähän matkustavalle. Jos tekee neljä matkaa viikossa, niin se on 27,20 neljässä viikossa. 28 päivän kausi on 51,50. Ei se työssä ratikalla käyville ole tarkoitettu.




> Nyt toisaalta kun "ratikkavyöhykettä" eli A-vyöhykettä laajennetaan myös raitiovaunuverkoston ulkopuolelle, olisi oikeasti syytä harkita aavistus halvempaa yhden vyöhykkeen lippua ihan joka vyöhykkeelle. HSL-alueen reuna-alueilla hintojen alentamista olisi myöskin syytä harkita joukkoliikenteen käytön lisäämiseksi. Mukaudutaan asiakkaiden toiveisiin, ja tehdään se hieman halvempi lippu pelkästään yhden vyöhykkeen käyttäjille. Hintaehdotukseni:
> 
> 
> Perushinta autom., mobiilista tai arvolla / kulj.
> -50 % ennakkoon / kulj.
> -25 % ennakkoon / kulj.
> 
> A, B, C tai D
> 2,40  / 2,80 
> ...


Tuolla rikottaisiin sitä periaatetta, ettei lyhyt matka voi olla kalliimpi kuin pitkä. Ei jatkoon. Ratikkalipun vielä voi jotenkin paremmin perustella.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> Sen arvon voi käyttää. HSL:n pisteissä arvolla voi ostaa kautta. Sitten, kun se kausi on käytetty, voi siirtyä siihen mobiiliin. Henkilökohtainen matkakortti on henkilökohtainen, eikä sitä saa antaa toiselle, ei edes arvolla. Ihmiset kyllä keksivät kaikesta valittamista. Itselle ei tullut mieleenkään, että sen vuonna 2002 korttiin panemani viitosen saisi takaisin.


No valivali sitten. Käyn joka tapauksessa hakemassa HSL:ltä uuden matkakortin vaikka käytän sitä kerran vuodessa ja voisin hyvin siirtyä mobiiliin. Tästä aiheutuu HSL:lle kustannuksia ja minulle pieni vaiva kun jonkun matkan varrella poikkean. Jos olisi edes pieni kannustin siirtyä kokonaan mobiiliin, ja luopua vanhasta kortista kokonaan, niin tekisin niin sen sijaan.

Sitä tosiaan en ollut huomannut, että ehtojen mukaan henkilökohtainen kortti on kokonaan henkilökohtainen. Arvollahan voi ostaa myös muulle matkaseurueelle lippuja yhdellä kortilla. En ole kokeillut, mutta olen ymmärtänyt, että tämä toimii myös henkilökohtaisella matkakortilla, joita kuitenkin on valtaosa.

----------


## msorri

> Sitä tosiaan en ollut huomannut, että ehtojen mukaan henkilökohtainen kortti on kokonaan henkilökohtainen. Arvollahan voi ostaa myös muulle matkaseurueelle lippuja yhdellä kortilla. En ole kokeillut, mutta olen ymmärtänyt, että tämä toimii myös henkilökohtaisella matkakortilla, joita kuitenkin on valtaosa.


Toimii kyllä, mutta kuten muillakin korteilla, ryhmälippuja ostettaessa pitää seuralais(t)en olla koko ajan itse kortin omistajan seurassa.

Henkilökohtaisessa kortissahan ei ole tietääkseni mitään muuta eroa haltijakohtaiseen, kuin kausilippujen hintaero johtuen eri kuntien subventoinnin määrästä.

----------


## kallio843

Jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt niin ratikkalippu poistuu "valmiiksi" raidejokerin takia. Huomisestahan eteenpäin matkakortin voi vaihtaa myös vaikka kioskilla.

----------


## tohpeeri

En tiedä, onko oikea ketju mutta kirjoitan kuitenkin. Olen pitänyt matkakorttiani vuosikymmennet pienessä kotelossa missä on myös esim. henkkarit ja Kela-kortti. Ennen ei ollut leimaamisessa mitään ongelmia. Uusien laitteiden tultua ei laite aina reagoinut ensi näyttämällä mutta nyt kun kortti on uusittu tapahtuu vähän väliä, että joudun avaamaan kotelon jotta laite tunnistaisi lipun. Huvittavaa, että toinen kuljettaja neuvoo laittamaan koteloni kiinni laitteeseen, toinen kehottaa pitämään sitä kauempana. Onko muilla tällaisia ongelmia? Kysyin parisen viikkoa sitten bussiin tulleelta tarkastajalta asiasta ja hän sanoi, että uusien korttien kanssa on monilla ajoittain samanlaisia ongelmia. Kaiken huipuksi hän jo tarkastaessaan kyseli, onko matkustajalla uusi vai vanha kortti koska hänen vanha tarkastuslaitteensa ei tunnista kotelossa olevaa korttia.

----------


## j-lu

^ Olin tulossa valittamaan samasta asiasta. 

Kiusasin eilen itseäni ja kävin julkisilla Suomenojalla. Matkakortti, uusittu, on sellaisessa Marimekon nahkaisessa ohuessa korttilipareessa, jossa on tavallaan neljä korttitaskua tai viisi, jos keskiosan laskee. Matkakortti on päällimmäinen ja siivosin alun tuskailun jälkeen vielä muut sirulliset kortit toisen puolen taskuihin. Ei sanottavasti auttanut.

21, piti ottaa kortti pois taskusta, että lukija tunnisti. Metrolla ja vaihto 111, tunnisti. 157, piti ottaa taskusta, metro ja 18, piti ottaa taskusta.

On kyllä merkillistä kehitystä taas, kun arvolipun ostaminen on hitaampaa kuin ennen ja sitten kortti vielä pitää näyttäessä lukijalle kaivaa esiin. Saa lisätä aikatauluihin minuutteja.

----------


## julkistensuurkuluttaja

> On kyllä merkillistä kehitystä taas, kun arvolipun ostaminen on hitaampaa kuin ennen ja sitten kortti vielä pitää näyttäessä lukijalle kaivaa esiin. Saa lisätä aikatauluihin minuutteja.


Ihan mielenkiinnosta. Minkä takia aikatauluihin pitäisi lisätä minuutteja sen takia?  Jos matkustajat tietävät että lukija ei ole yhteistyöhaluinen lompakon / kotelon kanssa, eikö matkustajat voisi ottaa silloin kortin jo valmiiksi esille pysäkillä jos keran tietää laitteen olevan huono? + hyvin paljon bussilla matkustavana voin sanoa, että vaikka joskus tulisi bussiin semmoinen, joka yrittää ensin lompakon kanssa eikä onnistu, ei siitä minuutteja tule lisää eikä bussi sen takia myöhästy. Niitä on linjalla max. 2 joilla ei lompakon kanssa lue. Mutta silti olen myös sitä mieltä että nuo laitteet ovat todella huonoja. Arvolipun ostaminen on todella hidasta eikä sitä nopeuta laitteiden hitaus. Joka tapauksessa, laitteiden takia ei aikatauluun tarvitse lisätä minuutteja.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta. Minkä takia aikatauluihin pitäisi lisätä minuutteja sen takia?  Jos matkustajat tietävät että lukija ei ole yhteistyöhaluinen lompakon / kotelon kanssa, eikö matkustajat voisi ottaa silloin kortin jo valmiiksi esille pysäkillä jos keran tietää laitteen olevan huono? + hyvin paljon bussilla matkustavana voin sanoa, että vaikka joskus tulisi bussiin semmoinen, joka yrittää ensin lompakon kanssa eikä onnistu, ei siitä minuutteja tule lisää eikä bussi sen takia myöhästy. Niitä on linjalla max. 2 joilla ei lompakon kanssa lue. Mutta silti olen myös sitä mieltä että nuo laitteet ovat todella huonoja. Arvolipun ostaminen on todella hidasta eikä sitä nopeuta laitteiden hitaus. Joka tapauksessa, laitteiden takia ei aikatauluun tarvitse lisätä minuutteja.


Kuljin tänään linjalla 533 (NF #715) ja noustessani kyytiin Kauniaisten asemalla edelläni meni ryhmä koululaisia, joilla kesti hetki leimata arvolippunsa. En itse pidä matkakorttiani samassa kotelossa kuin pankki- ja ajokorttia, mutta matka hidastui kyllä laitteen ollessa eri mieltä valitsemastani matkustusalueesta ja halusi melkein väkisin myydä minulle seutulippua. Pysäkillä kesti näiden seikkojen takia n. puolitoista minuuttia.

----------


## tohpeeri

Kun matkakortit tulivat niin niitä oikein mainostettiin, että laite lukee ne vaikka laukun läpi niin miksi tässä asiassa mentäisiin nyt takapakkia? Alkuaikoina muistan kun eräs mies pukkasi päänsä laitteeseen kun matkakortti oli hatun sisällä. Ei taitaisi onnistua tänä päivänä.

----------


## Prompter

> Kun matkakortit tulivat niin niitä oikein mainostettiin, että laite lukee ne vaikka laukun läpi niin miksi tässä asiassa mentäisiin nyt takapakkia? Alkuaikoina muistan kun eräs mies pukkasi päänsä laitteeseen kun matkakortti oli hatun sisällä. Ei taitaisi onnistua tänä päivänä.


Herkkyyttä vähennettiin tietääkseni siitä syystä, että arvolipun ostajat pitivät korttia liian lähellä, joka taas aiheutti virhetilan (Valitse ensin matka ja OK)

----------


## Salomaa

Yhdessä vaiheessa en itsekään saanut lippua ostettua sähläämättä. Siis arvolla osto. silloin lippu täytyi pitää puolen metrin päässä lukijasta toisessa kädessä kun toisella kädellä teki toimenpiteet "Valitse matka" ja "OK". 

Jos näiden toimenpiteiden aikana piti lippua lukijan lähellä niin ei onnistunut.  Vanhalla mustalla mötikällä tosiaan pystyi arvolipun ostamaan yhdellä painalluksella.

----------


## PepeB

> Yhdessä vaiheessa en itsekään saanut lippua ostettua sähläämättä. Siis arvolla osto. silloin lippu täytyi pitää puolen metrin päässä lukijasta toisessa kädessä kun toisella kädellä teki toimenpiteet "Valitse matka" ja "OK". 
> 
> Jos näiden toimenpiteiden aikana piti lippua lukijan lähellä niin ei onnistunut.  Vanhalla mustalla mötikällä tosiaan pystyi arvolipun ostamaan yhdellä painalluksella.


Kun lipun on valinnut ja painanut OK, maksutilanne pysyy hyvin hyvin lyhyen aikaa näytöllä. Aina ei edes kerkeä korttia viedä lukijalle, kun tapahtuma on jo kadonnut.

----------


## j-lu

> Vanhalla mustalla mötikällä tosiaan pystyi arvolipun ostamaan yhdellä painalluksella.


Ei vain yhdellä painalluksella, vaan yhdellä kädellä, lompakko siinä kyseisessä kädessä.

----------


## julkistensuurkuluttaja

> Kuljin tänään linjalla 533 (NF #715) ja noustessani kyytiin Kauniaisten asemalla edelläni meni ryhmä koululaisia, joilla kesti hetki leimata arvolippunsa. En itse pidä matkakorttiani samassa kotelossa kuin pankki- ja ajokorttia, mutta matka hidastui kyllä laitteen ollessa eri mieltä valitsemastani matkustusalueesta ja halusi melkein väkisin myydä minulle seutulippua. Pysäkillä kesti näiden seikkojen takia n. puolitoista minuuttia.


Joo onhan näitä poikkeuksia kuten isot ryhmät yms. Ja on noi HSL:n laitteet hitaita ja bugisia. Mutta yksittäisten matkustajien kohdalla se on kiinni ihan kuskista. Jatkaako suoraan vai odottaako pysäkillä kunnes matka on maksettu. 
Kokemusta on kun matkustaja tuli ilman lippua kyytiin ja alkoi siinä vaiheessa ostamaan mobiililippua (eikä tainnut sovellus aueta ekalla tai tokalla yrityksellä, niin Pohjolan Liikenteen kuski sammutti bussin ja sanoi että bussi ei liiku ennen kuin hänellä on lippu. No nainen tajusi siinä vaiheessa jäädä pysäkille ostamaan lippua ja odottamaan seuraavaa bussia.
Paljon muitakin hauskoja tarinoita matkoilta löytyy mutta tiiä sitten kiinnostaako ketään 😃

----------


## Salomaa

Jossain vaiheessa Helsingissäkin ymmärretään että myös lipunmyynti busseissa lopetetaan, jolloin kaikenlaiset matkaa hidastavat ostotapahtumat ja muu sählääminen kuljettajan kanssa eivät enää hidasta matkaa.

Ei siihen vielä olla kypsiä, mutta kun se on loppujen lopuksi kaikkien etu, niin luulisi että tätä nykyistä turaamista ei tarvitsisi vuosikausia enää katsella.

----------


## msorri

> Ei vain yhdellä painalluksella, vaan yhdellä kädellä, lompakko siinä kyseisessä kädessä.


Yhdellä kädellä lipun ostaminen oli kyllä täyttää utopiaa osassa Buscomeita. Niitä kovia nappeja sai ainakin itse painella välillä molempien käsien voimalla.

----------


## irritus

Riittävän harjoittelun jälkeen Buscomilla sai kyllä lipun leimattua yhdelläkin kädellä, mutta ainoastaan pääkäden puoleisista nappuloista. Eli oikeakätisille kaupungin sisäiset ja alkuperäiset seutuliput, vasenkätisille taasen raitiovaunulippu, lähiseutulippu tai koko alueen lippu.

----------


## 339-DF

Raitiovaunumatka kallistuu 64 %, kunhan Höseli joskus saa vyöhykemallinsa toimimaan. Raitiovaunulippu matkakortilla nyt 1,70 , vyöhykeuudistuksen jälkeen 2,80  (AB-vyöhykelippu).

Onkohan koskaan Helsingin raitioteiden historiassa nähty moista nousua kertaheitolla?

----------


## EVhki

HSL:n tiedotteesta löytyy seuraava tieto vyöhykeuudistuksen aikatauluun liittyen:




> Uudistuksen päivämäärä ei ole vielä tiedossa, mutta pyrkimyksenä on siirtyä uusiin vyöhykkeisiin kevään aikana.


Onko tuo muistakin jotenkin kummallista, ettei näin lähellä kevättä tiedetä, koska keväällä tapahtuva uudistus lopulta tapahtuu? Vai onko matkassa vielä jotain isompia mutkia?

----------


## Akizz

> HSL:n tiedotteesta löytyy seuraava tieto vyöhykeuudistuksen aikatauluun liittyen:
> 
> 
> 
> Onko tuo muistakin jotenkin kummallista, ettei näin lähellä kevättä tiedetä, koska keväällä tapahtuva uudistus lopulta tapahtuu? Vai onko matkassa vielä jotain isompia mutkia?


23.2. Eli 4 päivän kuluttua, on kulunut puoli vuotta siitä, kun Matkakorttien vaihto HSL-kortteihin alkoi. HSL ilmoitti, että varaa puoli vuotta korttien vaihtoon. Joten kohta se aika on mennyt, siis jotain ongelmia todennäköisesti ilmennyt. Eikös jokunen aika sitten niiden toiminnassa ollut joitain häiriöitä, jonka vuoksi vyöhykeuudistuksen arvioitiin myöhästyvän aikataulusta/suunnitelmista hieman..?

----------


## j-lu

Ketjun ensimmäinen viesti on vuodelta 2006, joten ei HSLssä ns. jäniksen selässä tämän vyöhykeuudistuksen kanssa olla.

Veikkaan viivästyksen syyksi, että testivaihe on vienyt odotettua enemmän aikaa, koska uusi kortinlukija on niin hidas käyttää  :Wink:

----------


## Jussi

Koko ajan on sanottu että vyöhykemalli otetaan käyttöön kun "riittävästi kortteja on vaihdettu". Kun mobiililippu on otettu käyttöön samaan aikaan, mistä tiedetään aikovatko loput vaihtaakaan korttejaan, vai siirtyvätkö käyttämään mobiililippua?

----------


## petteri

Vyöhykemalliin siirtyminen on myöhästynyt jo vuosikausia välillä vuoden ja välillä puoli vuotta kerrallaan. Käsittääkseni kyse on ollut ongelmista tietojärjestelmien uudistamisessa.

Nyt on ilmeisesti taas tullut lisää viivästystä. Mutta olen optimistinen, että joskus tämä muutos toteutuu, jos ei keväällä 2019, niin sitten ehkä jo kevääseen 2020 mennessä.

----------


## samulih

Itse en ole korttia enää hankkinut, mobiiilipulla mennään, joten olen yksi haamukorteista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Hölmöä että HSLon ilmoittanut että "vasta sitten kun riittävästi kortteja on vaihdettu". Jotkut ehkä jättävät juuri siksi korttinsa vaihtamatta koska oma matka kallistuisi kun vyöhykeuudistus tulee. Toiset joilla halpenisi, joutuvat lataamaan pari kuukautta kerrallaan kalliimpaa lippua kuin mitä uudistuksen jälkeen saisi.  :Mad: 

t. Rainer

----------


## Makke93

> Hölmöä että HSLon ilmoittanut että "vasta sitten kun riittävästi kortteja on vaihdettu". Jotkut ehkä jättävät juuri siksi korttinsa vaihtamatta koska oma matka kallistuisi kun vyöhykeuudistus tulee. Toiset joilla halpenisi, joutuvat lataamaan pari kuukautta kerrallaan kalliimpaa lippua kuin mitä uudistuksen jälkeen saisi. 
> 
> t. Rainer


En ole ihan varma että onko vitkuttelu kuitenkaan rahasta kiinni. Luulisi että suurempi osa vanhaa korttia vielä käyttävistä ei vain kiirehdi kun ei ole vielä pakko.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Minä käytän myös mobiillippua Whimin kautta. Silti kävin jo aikaa sitten päivittämässä matkakortin. Whim -sovelluksessa on ollut sen verran häiriöitä.

----------


## aki

> En ole ihan varma että onko vitkuttelu kuitenkaan rahasta kiinni. Luulisi että suurempi osa vanhaa korttia vielä käyttävistä ei vain kiirehdi kun ei ole vielä pakko.


HSL:n uutisia selaamalla selvisi että 21.1 mennessä kortteja oli vaihdettu noin 800 000 kappaletta. Tuosta on nyt kuukausi aikaa ja tänä aikana jokainen latausta vaativa kortti on vaihdettu automaattisesti uuteen. Luulisi että tällä hetkellä kortteja on vaihdettu jo ainakin yli 900 000 kappaletta. Olisiko kuitenkin niin, että valtaosa aktiivisista matkakortinkäyttäjistä jotka käyttävät kautta, ovat jo korttinsa uusineet? Jäljellä olevat kortit saattavat olla suurimmaksi osaksi henkilöillä jotka käyttävät korttia vain satunnaisesti. Toivottavasti Maaliskuun aikana höseli pystyisi vihdoin kertomaan päivämäärän vyöhykkeiden käyttöönotolle. Uskoisin että toteutuu aikaisintaan 1.5 koska riittävän kattavaan tiedottamiseenkin pitää varata aikaa. Eikös höselin ollut tarkoitus jakaa alueellisia tiedotteita uudistuksesta ihan joka asuntoon ja pysäkitkin pitää varustaa tiedotteilla.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Vyöhykemalliin siirtyminen on myöhästynyt jo vuosikausia välillä vuoden ja välillä puoli vuotta kerrallaan. Käsittääkseni kyse on ollut ongelmista tietojärjestelmien uudistamisessa.
> 
> Nyt on ilmeisesti taas tullut lisää viivästystä. Mutta olen optimistinen, että joskus tämä muutos toteutuu, jos ei keväällä 2019, niin sitten ehkä jo kevääseen 2020 mennessä.


Eiköhän se viimeistään helmikuun 30. päivä tapahdu...

----------


## hana

Eikös kesäliikenteen alkaessa olisi hyvä ajankohta toteuttaa uudistus.

----------


## Jussi

> Eikös kesäliikenteen alkaessa olisi hyvä ajankohta toteuttaa uudistus.


Kesäliikenteen (tai syysliikenteen) alku olisi varmaan optimaalisin, sikälikin että kesällä kausilippua käytetään varmaan vähemmän. Silloin tulisi vähemmän niitä vyöhykkeen vaihtajiakin (siis joilla tarve muuttuu esim. seutu -> AB).

----------


## Korppi

> Koko ajan on sanottu että vyöhykemalli otetaan käyttöön kun "riittävästi kortteja on vaihdettu". Kun mobiililippu on otettu käyttöön samaan aikaan, mistä tiedetään aikovatko loput vaihtaakaan korttejaan, vai siirtyvätkö käyttämään mobiililippua?


Tämä on outo periaate, jos ei ole mitään erityistä pakkoa vaihtamiseen. Jokaisen tulisi tietää, että on kahdenlaisia ihmisiä. Toiset juoksevat vaihtamaan heti, kun voi, toiset lykkäävät viimeiseen saakka. Tuntuu kuin olisi ihan joku rauhattomuus ottaa uusi malli käyttöön.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:11 ----------




> Yhdessä vaiheessa en itsekään saanut lippua ostettua sähläämättä. Siis arvolla osto. silloin lippu täytyi pitää puolen metrin päässä lukijasta toisessa kädessä kun toisella kädellä teki toimenpiteet "Valitse matka" ja "OK". 
> 
> Jos näiden toimenpiteiden aikana piti lippua lukijan lähellä niin ei onnistunut.  Vanhalla mustalla mötikällä tosiaan pystyi arvolipun ostamaan yhdellä painalluksella.


Minusta tämä osto on tehty turhan hankalaksi. Varmaan 95 %:ssa tapauksista asiakas ostaa yhden lipun. Tällöin olisi parempi, jos kuski huolehtisi useampien lippujen myynnistä ja asiakaspääte myisi aina vain yhden. Lisäksi luontevin usean lipun osto on vanhempi+lapset ja tätä jäjestelmä ei tue. Jos erityistä tarvetta tälle jollain porukalle olisi, heille voisi olla oma kimppakorttinsa.

Muistan matkakortin alkuaikoina, kun joku tuli ratikkaan ja paineli nappeja minkä jaksoi ja laite piippaili. Kuski kysyi onko arvoa vai kautta ja sanoi, että on molempia. Tyyppi ei ollenkaan sisäistänyt, että se painelu on ostotapahtuma.

----------


## msorri

> Lisäksi luontevin usean lipun osto on vanhempi+lapset ja tätä jäjestelmä ei tue. Jos erityistä tarvetta tälle jollain porukalle olisi, heille voisi olla oma kimppakorttinsa.


Kuljettajan laitteella voi ostaa myös lasten lippuja vanhempien matkakortin arvolla. Veloitetaan tosin kalliimmalla kuljettajakertalipun hinnalla, joten sitä ei luultavasti kovin moni käytä.

----------


## Samppa

> Kuljettajan laitteella voi ostaa myös lasten lippuja vanhempien matkakortin arvolla. Veloitetaan tosin kalliimmalla kuljettajakertalipun hinnalla, joten sitä ei luultavasti kovin moni käytä.


Minä ainakin käytin tuota mahdollisuutta. Ei tarvinnut käteistä, riitti, että kortilla on arvoa.

----------


## Max

HSL testaa maksupäätteen uutta käyttöliittymää lähiaikoina. Varmaan sen käyttöön saamista nyt odotellaan?

----------


## PepeB

> HSL testaa maksupäätteen uutta käyttöliittymää lähiaikoina. Varmaan sen käyttöön saamista nyt odotellaan?


Mitään tietoa millaisia muutoksia odotettavissa? Nopeutuuko lukijan käyttö vai vaihtuuko vain taustan väri?  :Laughing:

----------


## Max

> Mitään tietoa millaisia muutoksia odotettavissa? Nopeutuuko lukijan käyttö vai vaihtuuko vain taustan väri?


Tuosta voi ilmoittautua testaajaksi: https://web.norstatsurveys.com/surve...7EHX50eI0L-8#?

FB-sivulla, josta tieto on peräisin, sanottiin vain että vyöhykejärjestelmän takia on tehtävä muutoksia käyttöliittymään.

----------


## Ronkainen A.

Huomenna on ilmeisesti tiedossa lisäinformaatiota vyöhykeuudistuksen etenemisestä: https://www.sttinfo.fi/tiedote/kutsu...aseId=69853710

----------


## aki

Itse veikkasin jokin aika sitten että uudet vyöhykkeet otetaan käyttöön aikaisintaan 1.5 mutta tuleekin käyttöön jo Lauantaina 27.4. Kerrankin positiivinen yllätys!

----------


## peke

Minä kannatan vyöhykkeetöntä järjestelmää Tukholmanläänin tapaan, ei turhia napinpainnalluksia hidastavat ja mutkistavat matkantekoa ja aiheuttavat harmaita hiuksia vierailijoille. Harmi ettei toteudu kun päreetkin jo asennettuina pysäkeille.

----------


## Akizz

> Minä kannatan vyöhykkeetöntä järjestelmää Tukholmanläänin tapaan, ei turhia napinpainnalluksia hidastavat ja mutkistavat matkantekoa ja aiheuttavat harmaita hiuksia vierailijoille. Harmi ettei toteudu kun päreetkin jo asennettuina pysäkeille.


Kyllä! Jos joukkoliikennettä ei saada ilmaiseksi, niin ainakin sama lippu koko HSL-alueelle!

----------


## kallio843

Millainenkohan metakka siitä nousisi jos matkalippu Kisahallilta Elielinaukiolle ja Kirkkonummelta Söderkullaan kustantaisi saman 8 euroa. Sitä nyt on turha jossitella mikä on paras ja mikä ei, tämän mukaan nyt mennään ja sillä selvä. Omalla kohdallani vyöhykeuudistus tuo pelkkiä lisäkustannuksia, mutta onhan HSL:n strategia jo jonkin aikaa ollut yksityisautoilun lisääminen joten sinällään tämä uudistus on linjan mukainen. Nyt kun kuljettajamyynnin lippujen hinnat on jatkossa luokkaa taksi niin yhtä hyvin sen olisi voinut lopettaa kokonaan.

----------


## Akizz

> Millainenkohan metakka siitä nousisi jos matkalippu Kisahallilta Elielinaukiolle ja Kirkkonummelta Söderkullaan kustantaisi saman 8 euroa. Sitä nyt on turha jossitella mikä on paras ja mikä ei, tämän mukaan nyt mennään ja sillä selvä. Omalla kohdallani vyöhykeuudistus tuo pelkkiä lisäkustannuksia, mutta onhan HSL:n strategia jo jonkin aikaa ollut yksityisautoilun lisääminen joten sinällään tämä uudistus on linjan mukainen. Nyt kun kuljettajamyynnin lippujen hinnat on jatkossa luokkaa taksi niin yhtä hyvin sen olisi voinut lopettaa kokonaan.


En tarkoittanut sitä. Vaan sitä, että jos kunnat maksaisivat enemmän ja koko HSL aluella olisi saman hintainen lippu (esim. 1-2) eli näin saataisiin myös lipputuloja, mutta suurin osa jäsenkunnilta. 70:30

----------


## Bellatrix

> Millainenkohan metakka siitä nousisi jos matkalippu Kisahallilta Elielinaukiolle ja Kirkkonummelta Söderkullaan kustantaisi saman 8 euroa. Sitä nyt on turha jossitella mikä on paras ja mikä ei, tämän mukaan nyt mennään ja sillä selvä. Omalla kohdallani vyöhykeuudistus tuo pelkkiä lisäkustannuksia, mutta onhan HSL:n strategia jo jonkin aikaa ollut yksityisautoilun lisääminen joten sinällään tämä uudistus on linjan mukainen. Nyt kun kuljettajamyynnin lippujen hinnat on jatkossa luokkaa taksi niin yhtä hyvin sen olisi voinut lopettaa kokonaan.


Eihän Tukholmassakaan matka maksa kuin 32 kr eli pauttiarallaa 3 euroa -tämä SL Acces -kortilla. Mitä lienee sitten muilla maksutavoilla, sitä en tiedä. Kalliimpi kuiteskin. Mistä tuon 8e vetäsit?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Eihän Tukholmassakaan matka maksa kuin 32 kr eli pauttiarallaa 3 euroa -tämä SL Acces -kortilla. Mitä lienee sitten muilla maksutavoilla, sitä en tiedä. Kalliimpi kuiteskin. Mistä tuon 8e vetäsit?


45 kruunua eli n. 4,20 maksaa kertalippu muutoin kuin reskassalla.

----------


## kallio843

> Eihän Tukholmassakaan matka maksa kuin 32 kr eli pauttiarallaa 3 euroa -tämä SL Acces -kortilla. Mitä lienee sitten muilla maksutavoilla, sitä en tiedä. Kalliimpi kuiteskin. Mistä tuon 8e vetäsit?


Ihan hsl:n hinnastosta, 8e on lähiseutu3 kuljettajalta ostettuna. Toi Tukholman läänin systeemi on sen verran epäreilu että itse en kyllä sitä haluaisi. Joko lippujen hinnat nousisi tai sitten kuntaosuudet jolloin veroprosentit menis pilviin.

----------


## Makke93

Nyt kun uudistuksen lopulliset hinnat on lyöty lukkoon, laskeskelin taulukkoon kuinka paljon hinnat muuttuvat kuukaudessa tehtyjä matkoja kohden. Hinnat ovat kertalippuja kunnes 30pv kausilipun hinta on halvempi. Lisäksi on 270pv jatkuva kausi, mikä edustaa suurinpiirtein talven ajaksi otettua kautta, joka on jaettu 9:llä edustamaan 30pv osuutta kauden hinnasta. Sarakkeissa vasemmalla on eri vaihtoehtojen erotuksia. Ratikkalipun kohdalla erotuksissa on verrattu  Helsingin sisäiseen kauteen siitä lähtien kun se on halvempi vaikka sarake on kokonaan kertalippujen hintoja. 



Suurin häviäjä on 20 ratikkamatkaa kuukaudessa matkustava, jonka liput kallistuvat 18,20 kuukaudessa. Tosin tämä on sellainen kuvitteellinen olento, joka kulkee yhden matkan jokaista arkipäivää kohden, eli kyseessä ei ole julkisilla työssäkäyvä, mutta tekee silti 3,5 edestakaista matkaa kantakaupungin alueella viikossa, muttei ole myöskään eläkelainen tai liikuntarajoitteinen. 

Suurin voittaja on siis Etelä-Vantaan, Länsi Espoon ja Helsingin välillä kulkeva kausilippua kayttävä, tai vaihtoehtoisesti kantakaupungin ulkopuolella kulkeva Pääkaupunkiseutulainen, jotka maksavat melkein 50 euroa vähemmän kuukaudessa.

Itselle tuli yllätyksenä että pitkä ABC-kausi on marginaalisesti halvempi kuin nykyinen Seutu.

----------


## Korppi

> Suurin häviäjä on 20 ratikkamatkaa kuukaudessa matkustava, jonka liput kallistuvat 18,20 kuukaudessa. Tosin tämä on sellainen kuvitteellinen olento, joka kulkee yhden matkan jokaista arkipäivää kohden, eli kyseessä ei ole julkisilla työssäkäyvä, mutta tekee silti 3,5 edestakaista matkaa kantakaupungin alueella viikossa, muttei ole myöskään eläkelainen tai liikuntarajoitteinen. 
> .


Tuo hyvin lähellä sitä, mitä minä aikanaan tein. En liikkunut joka päivä tai sitten saatoin kävellä kaupungille, mutta tulla ratikalla takaisin

----------


## ViviP

Minä kuulun B-alueen espoolaisena ehdottomasti mallin voittajiin. 

Itse asia tässä viestissä on, etttä katselin hintatalukkoa enkä ihan ymmärrä lisäpäivien hinnoittelua. Miksi 15-30 lisäpäivät ovat halvempia kuin 30-360(tjsp) lisäpäivät? Ja minkä "peruslipun" päälle näitä lisävuorokausia on tarkoitus ostaa, kahden viikon vaiko kuukausilipun päälle?

----------


## Korppi

> Minä kuulun B-alueen espoolaisena ehdottomasti mallin voittajiin. 
> 
> Itse asia tässä viestissä on, etttä katselin hintatalukkoa enkä ihan ymmärrä lisäpäivien hinnoittelua. Miksi 15-30 lisäpäivät ovat halvempia kuin 30-360(tjsp) lisäpäivät? Ja minkä "peruslipun" päälle näitä lisävuorokausia on tarkoitus 
> ostaa, kahden viikon vaiko kuukausilipun päälle?


14 päivän maksua on nostettu reilusti. Ideana on rohkaista 30 päivän ja pidempiä kausia. Ajattele niin, että 30 päivää on se perusmaksu. Siis ostamalla lyhyemmän säästää vähemmän kuin ennen. Hinnastossa on mainittu 14 ja 30 päivän hinnat, joen epäselvyyttä ei voi olla. Esimerkiksi AB vyöhykkeellä 14 päivää on 40,40  ja 30 päivää 59,70 .

----------


## ViviP

Ehkä eniten hämäsi termi "lisäpäivä". Eli ensin on siis ostettava joko 14 tai 30 euron peruskausi ja siihen sitten jatkoa haluttu määrä ja ne on hinnoiteltu noin, koska 14 päivää on suhteellisesti kalliimpi ja hinnoittelu vähän tasaa. Mutta eikö siis voi ostaa vaikka 8 päivän kautta?

----------


## Jussi

> Ehkä eniten hämäsi termi "lisäpäivä". Eli ensin on siis ostettava joko 14 tai 30 euron peruskausi ja siihen sitten jatkoa haluttu määrä ja ne on hinnoiteltu noin, koska 14 päivää on suhteellisesti kalliimpi ja hinnoittelu vähän tasaa. Mutta eikö siis voi ostaa vaikka 8 päivän kautta?


14 päivää on ollut kauden minimipituus koko matkakorttijärjestelmän olemassaolon ajan. Tämän osalta ei siis ole mikään muuttunut.

----------


## ViviP

> 14 päivää on ollut kauden minimipituus koko matkakorttijärjestelmän olemassaolon ajan. Tämän osalta ei siis ole mikään muuttunut.


Oikeasti? En ole tiennyt tätä kun mulla on ollut melkein koko ajan jatkuva kausi päällä. Sittenhän tämä on ihan selvä asia.

----------


## EVhki

HSL on esitellyt uudet metroasemien linjakartat vyöhykeuudistuksen yhteydessä. En tiedä, miltä näyttävät tulevaisuudessa asemilla, mutta näin netissä katsottuna tuo tummanharmaa väri näyttää varsin ankealta ja pomppaa melkein liian hyvin silmään verrattuna linjan oranssiin osaan.

----------


## Korppi

> 14 päivää on ollut kauden minimipituus koko matkakorttijärjestelmän olemassaolon ajan. Tämän osalta ei siis ole mikään muuttunut.


Tämä hinnoittelu on sekava. Selkeämpi olisi ollut mainita latausmaksu ja päivän hinta ja sitten mainita, että 14 on minimi. Tosin jatkossa tämäkään ei olisi niin selkeää. Nykyhinnoilla latausmaksu olisi 5,88  ja päivät 1,63 /kpl. Tämä kertoisi heti paljon tulee takkiin jokaisesta lainauksesta. Samalla voisi laskea, että pitää pitää 4 päivää taukoa, ennekin katkaisemisesta säästää. Lisäksi lipun hinta olisi helpompi laskea, kun voisi suoraan kertoa päivät päivien määrällä vähentämättä 14:aa. Jatkossa latausmaksu vähintään 30 päivän latauksissa on 7,20 . 14 päivän latauksessa se olisi peräti 15,90 eli ei todellakaan kannata käyttää niitä.

Huomasin muuten nykyhinnattossa oudon virheen tms. 14 pv on 28,70  ja lisäpäivä 1,63 . Tästä voisi laskea 30 päiväksi 54,78 . Kuitenkin hinnaksi on mainittu 54,70 . Onko tuossa joku katkaisu 10 senttiin?

https://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/fil...2019_esite.pdf

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:44 ----------




> HSL on esitellyt uudet metroasemien linjakartat vyöhykeuudistuksen yhteydessä. En tiedä, miltä näyttävät tulevaisuudessa asemilla, mutta näin netissä katsottuna tuo tummanharmaa väri näyttää varsin ankealta ja pomppaa melkein liian hyvin silmään verrattuna linjan oranssiin osaan.



Minulle ei auennut tuo värien merkitys. Tuntui kuin olisi hatusta vedetty kaksi eri väriä.

----------


## irritus

> Ajattele niin, että 30 päivää on se perusmaksu.


Tämä on vaarallinen ajatus, sillä HSL ei sellaista käytä. Peruskausi on aina 14 vuorokautta. Jos halutaan tietää vaikka 30 vuorokauden hinta, se tulee laskea perushinta 14 vrk + 16 lisävuorokautta.




> Nykyhinnoilla latausmaksu olisi 5,88  ja päivät 1,63 /kpl.


Hyvin laskettu, tuo todellakin pitää paikkansa kaupungin sisäiselle kaudelle.




> Onko tuossa joku katkaisu 10 senttiin?


Kyllä, HSL:n kaudet pyöristetään aina alaspäin lähimpään 10 senttiin niin nykyisessä kuin uudessakin lippujärjestelmässä.

Ohessa esimerkkejä Espoon sisäisestä kausilipusta verrattuna BC lippuun HSL-alueella asuvalle aikuiselle. Sisäinen kauden perushinta on 28,70  ja lisävuorokaudet 1,63 . BC kauden perushinta on 40,40 , lisävuorokaudet 1530 à 1,21 , lisävuorokaudet 31366 à 1,75 .

vuorokautta
lisävrk 1530
lisävrk 31366
sisäinen perushinta 
sisäinen lisähinta 
BC perushinta 
BC lisähinta 1530 
BC lisähinta 31366 
sisäinen 
BC 

14
0
0
28,70
0,00
40,40
0,00
0,00
28,70
40,40

15
1
0
28,70
1,63
40,40
1,21
0,00
30,30
41,60

16
2
0
28,70
3,26
40,40
2,42
0,00
31,90
42,80

...

29
15
0
28,70
24,45
40,40
18,15
0,00
53,10
58,50

30
16
0
28,70
26,08
40,40
19,36
0,00
54,70
59,70

31
16
1
28,70
27,71
40,40
19,36
1,75
56,40
61,50

32
16
2
28,70
29,34
40,40
19,36
3,50
58,00
63,20

...

60
16
30
28,70
74,98
40,40
19,36
52,50
103,60
112,20

61
16
31
28,70
76,61
40,40
19,36
54,25
105,30
114,00

...

180
16
150
28,70
270,58
40,40
19,36
262,50
299,20
322,20

181
16
151
28,70
272,21
40,40
19,36
264,25
300,90
324,00

...

365
16
335
28,70
572,13
40,40
19,36
586,25
600,80
646,00

366
16
336
28,70
573,76
40,40
19,36
588,00
602,40
647,70



Huomionarvoista on, että HSL nostaa rajusti lyhyiden kausien hintoja. 14 vrk BC kauden hinta nousee 41 % kaupungin sisäisestä kaudesta. 30 vrk kaudessa nousua on 9,1 %, 61 vrk kaudessa 8,3 % ja 366 vrk kaudessa 7,6 %.

----------


## Koge

> Minulle ei auennut tuo värien merkitys. Tuntui kuin olisi hatusta vedetty kaksi eri väriä.


Tummanharmaalla jo kuljettu osuus ja oranssilla jäljellä olevat asemat eli ne, joihin laiturilta lähtevällä junalla pääsee. Eli väritys on aina suhteessa opasteen sijaintiin ja pysähtymässä olevan junan kulkusuuntaan.

----------


## kallio843

Oletteko missään muualla nähneet opiskelija-alennusta joka olisi 45 prosenttia? Tässä on selvästi nyt tehty sellainen alennusprosentti jonka jälkeen viivan alle jää riittävästi plussaa. AB 14pv vs Sisäinen 14pv opiskelijalle nousua on melkein 10 euroa, joka on monelle jo iso raha.

----------


## zige94

> Oletteko missään muualla nähneet opiskelija-alennusta joka olisi 45 prosenttia? Tässä on selvästi nyt tehty sellainen alennusprosentti jonka jälkeen viivan alle jää riittävästi plussaa. AB 14pv vs Sisäinen 14pv opiskelijalle nousua on melkein 10 euroa, joka on monelle jo iso raha.


VR kaukoliikenne 30%
Fölillä on jotain 20-30% välillä jne.

Johan tuota on perusteltu ettei kunnat suostuneet osuuttaan kasvattaa, vaikka halusivat opiskelija alennusta laajennettavan isommalle osalle, joten HSL päätti laskea sitten alennusprosenttia joka on ihan fiksu veto.

----------


## aki

> 14 päivän maksua on nostettu reilusti. Ideana on rohkaista 30 päivän ja pidempiä kausia. Ajattele niin, että 30 päivää on se perusmaksu. Siis ostamalla lyhyemmän säästää vähemmän kuin ennen. Hinnastossa on mainittu 14 ja 30 päivän hinnat, joen epäselvyyttä ei voi olla. Esimerkiksi AB vyöhykkeellä 14 päivää on 40,40  ja 30 päivää 59,70 .



"Ideana on rohkaista 30 päivän ja pidempiä kausia" Aika kehno perustelu sille että 14vrk kausi hinnoitellaan huomattavasti kalliimmaksi kuin 30vrk kausilippu. Jos jollain on tarve ladata kautta vain kahdeksi viikoksi, niin nyt tästä joutuu maksamaan jostain käsittämättömästä syystä extraa! Nykyään ihmiset tekevät mm. paljon erilaisia pätkätöitä ja työkeikkoja jolloin voi hyvin olla tarvetta lyhyemmälle kaudelle. Itse pidän yleensä esimerkiksi kesäloman kahdessa kahden viikon pätkässä ja tällöin olen toisinaan ostanut juuri 14vrk kauden joka on ollut sopiva ja suhteessa samanhintainen kuin 30vrk kausi. Nyt lyhyemmän kauden ostajaa rangaistaan.

----------


## EVhki

> HSL on esitellyt uudet metroasemien linjakartat vyöhykeuudistuksen yhteydessä. En tiedä, miltä näyttävät tulevaisuudessa asemilla, mutta näin netissä katsottuna tuo tummanharmaa väri näyttää varsin ankealta ja pomppaa melkein liian hyvin silmään verrattuna linjan oranssiin osaan.





> Minulle ei auennut tuo värien merkitys. Tuntui kuin olisi hatusta vedetty kaksi eri väriä.


Tänään, kun näin Rautatientorilla tuollaisen uuden kartan, niin ei tuo kartta näyttänyt ihan yhtä pahalta kuin pelkäsin. Kuitenkin omasta mielestä tuo tummanharmaa on sen verran hallitseva väri, että siitä ei suoraan tule mielleyhtymää, että tältä laiturilta ei noille asemille pääse. Jotenkin esimerkiksi vaalea oranssi (tai vaikka edes vaaleampi harmaa) olisi itsestä loogisempi ja siitä tulisi selkeämmin oikea mielleyhtymä.

----------


## junabongari

Ratikkalippua ei saa poistaa, ainakaan sillä perusteella, että pikaraitiotiet tulevat. Se on korvattava A-alueen kertalipulla.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ratikkalippua ei saa poistaa, ainakaan sillä perusteella, että pikaraitiotiet tulevat. Se on korvattava A-alueen kertalipulla.


Ja nostaa kaikkien muiden lippujen hintoja?

----------


## junabongari

> Ja nostaa kaikkien muiden lippujen hintoja?


Lippu-uudistusta ei olisi alunperinkään pitänyt "rahoittaa" ratikkalippua poistamalla.

----------


## Akizz

> Lippu-uudistusta ei olisi alunperinkään pitänyt "rahoittaa" ratikkalippua poistamalla.


ABC-lipun matkustajat sekä entiset sisäisten lippujen käyttäjät rahoittavat halvemmat hinnat niille, joille jatkossa riittää seutulipun sijaan AB tai BC lippu. Se on väärin ja hyvin omituista, mutta näin se vaan menee

----------


## Korppi

> ABC-lipun matkustajat sekä entiset sisäisten lippujen käyttäjät rahoittavat halvemmat hinnat niille, joille jatkossa riittää seutulipun sijaan AB tai BC lippu. Se on väärin ja hyvin omituista, mutta näin se vaan menee


Vääryyttä ei voi mitata muutoksella vaan lopputuloksella. Jatkossa matka Helsingin keskustaan maksaa yhtä kaukaa saman verran. Toisaalta esimerkiksi Pitäjänmäeltä voi kätevästi käydä Sellossa asioinnilla eikä tarvitse matkustaa 20 minuuttia keskustaan. Samoin poistuu tilanteet, joissa säästää kävelemällä vyöhykerajan yli.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:02 ----------




> Lippu-uudistusta ei olisi alunperinkään pitänyt "rahoittaa" ratikkalippua poistamalla.


Ratikkalippu on tässä varsin pieni juttu. Ratikkalippu oli HKL:n aikanaan lanseeraama tuote. Nyt tämä uudistus on puhtaasti HSL:n uudistus. Ratikkalippu istuu siihen puhtaasti helsinkiläisenä tuotteena heikosti. Miksi helsinkiläiset olisivat tässä eri asemassa muihin nähden ja miksi matka Käpylästä keskustaan pitäisi olla halvempi kuin lyhyempi matka metrolla Lauttasaaresta?

Toki ratikkalipun tilalle voisi kehittää jotain lyhytmatkalippua, mutta sen tulisi kohdella ihmisiä tasavertaisemmin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:07 ----------




> Ratikkalippua ei saa poistaa, ainakaan sillä perusteella, että pikaraitiotiet tulevat. Se on korvattava A-alueen kertalipulla.


Niin ja silloin pitäisi olla B ja C alueidenkin loput. Koko malli murtuisi. Kahden vyöhykkeen vaatimus ei ole mikään virhe vaan systeemin selkäranka. Se estää kovat vyöhykerajat. Ilman sitä olisi aina pysäkkiväli, jossa hinta olisi kalliimpi kuin pitkä matka muualla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:09 ----------




> Oletteko missään muualla nähneet opiskelija-alennusta joka olisi 45 prosenttia? Tässä on selvästi nyt tehty sellainen alennusprosentti jonka jälkeen viivan alle jää riittävästi plussaa. AB 14pv vs Sisäinen 14pv opiskelijalle nousua on melkein 10 euroa, joka on monelle jo iso raha.


Mitä, jos ostaisit sen lipun 30 päiväksi?

----------


## irritus

Uusi järjestelmä on vyöhykejärjestelmä, kuten nykyinenkin. Tilanteet, joissa säästää kävelemällä vyöhykerajan yli eivät poistu minnekään.

Kahden vyöhykkeen minimiostos ei ole järjestelmän selkäranka, vaan silkkaa rahastusta ja kiusantekoa matkustajille.

----------


## EVhki

> Tilanteet, joissa säästää kävelemällä vyöhykerajan yli eivät poistu minnekään.


Niiden merkitys vähenee, kun asiakas voi valita, mitkä kaksi vyöhykettä hän yleensä tarvitsee. Näin ollen, jos asiakas asuu lähellä jonkin vyöhykkeen rajaa, hän pystyy lähialueella liikkuessaan valitsemaan järkevän lipun itselleen, niin että tuo raja ei nosta lipun hintaa. Kauemmas matkatessa raja toki tulee aina jossain kohtaa vastaan.

----------


## tohpeeri

Miksei voitu ottaa Fölin mallia? Sama taksa kaikissa kunnissa!

----------


## Jussi

> Miksei voitu ottaa Fölin mallia? Sama taksa kaikissa kunnissa!


Eli sama hinta Siuntiosta Tuusulaan tai Sipooseen kuin Rautatientorilta Kamppiin? 
Vähentäisi ainakin lyhyiden matkojen kulkemista julkisilla, ja lisäisi kaupunkipyörien suosiota...

----------


## irritus

Fölillä on sama hinta Naantalista Lietoon kuin Turussa torin laidalta toiselle. Vaikka HSL:llä on vyöhykkeet, Rautatientori  Kamppi matka tulee silti olemaan Turun matkoja kalliimpi. Kertalippu Föli 3,00 , HSL 4,00 , Föli-kortilla kertamatka 2,20 , HSL-kortilla AB-matka 2,80 . Haltijakohtainen 30 vrk kausi Föli 52,00 , HSL 144,70 .

Hauskaa, että mainitsit kaupunkipyörät. Vähintään 30 vrk kausikortteihin sisältyy myös Fölläreiden perusmaksu, yliajat veloitetaan kuitenkin erikseen. HSL:llä kaupunkipyörät ovat ABCD-lipuista kokonaan erillinen tuote.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Uusi järjestelmä on vyöhykejärjestelmä, kuten nykyinenkin. Tilanteet, joissa säästää kävelemällä vyöhykerajan yli eivät poistu minnekään.
> 
> Kahden vyöhykkeen minimiostos ei ole järjestelmän selkäranka, vaan silkkaa rahastusta ja kiusantekoa matkustajille.


Jos kahden vyöhykkeen minimiostos tuntuu (vain) rahastukselta, kehotan miettimään asiaa toisin päin. Ajattele, että matkustusvyöhykkeitä ovat AB, BC, jne. AB ja BC nyt vain sattuvat menemään B-alueen osan verran päällekkäin. Koska B-alueella asuva voi valita itse, kuuluuko vyöhykkeeseen AB vai BC, on todellakin pitkälti päästy eroon vyöhykerajoihin liittyvistä jyrkistä portaista.

----------


## 339-DF

Onhan tuo uudistus hyvin peltobussivetoisesti toteutettu, mikä ei sinänsä tietenkään yllätä. 

Sekään ei yllätä, vaikka harmittaakin, että Hesarin Marja on nielaissut syötin ja koko vavankin hokiessaan ratikoiden kalliista kilometreistä. Jos lähdetään perustelemaan lippujen hintoja kulkuneuvokohtaisesti, niin eihän sitä sentään tehdä vertaamalla mitä yksi ratikkakilometri ja yksi bussikilometri maksavat. 

Jos ratikka kerää puolen tunnin linjasivullaan 250 nousua ja peltobussi 25, kumpi tuleekaan Höselille kalliimmaksi, Marjaseni?

Tässä vaiheessa mielenkiintoisinta on nähdä, mitä raitiovaunujen matkustajamäärille tapahtuu 65% hinnannousun myötä. Vertailua on vaikea tehdä, kun Hämeentie on sulki. Mutta Töölön linjojen kohdalla se onnistuu.

----------


## irritus

> Koska B-alueella asuva voi valita itse, kuuluuko vyöhykkeeseen AB vai BC, on todellakin pitkälti päästy eroon vyöhykerajoihin liittyvistä jyrkistä portaista.


Kuten itsekin sen tuossa lipsautit, jyrkät portaat poistuvat vain B-vyöhykkeellä lyhyllä matkoilla. Muilla vyöhykkeillä rajat ovat edelleen jyrkät, samoin pitkillä matkoilla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sekään ei yllätä, vaikka harmittaakin, että Hesarin Marja on nielaissut syötin ja koko vavankin hokiessaan ratikoiden kalliista kilometreistä. Jos lähdetään perustelemaan lippujen hintoja kulkuneuvokohtaisesti, niin eihän sitä sentään tehdä vertaamalla mitä yksi ratikkakilometri ja yksi bussikilometri maksavat.


HS:n toimittaja ei varmaan omin päin lähtenyt kehittelemään uusia teorioita. YLEN uutisessa 15.3.2019 HSL:n toimitusjohtaja Rihtniemi itse perusteli asiaa juuri noin. Rihtniemen perustelu sanatarkasti menee "Raitioliikenne on myös meidän kallein tuotantovälineemme, joten on ollut  vähän epäoikeudenmukaista, että siihen myydään edullisinta lippua."

Siitä olen monen raitiovaunun ystävän kanssa samaa mieltä, että ratikan arvokkaat kilometrit johtuvat hyvin paljon siitä, että nykyisellään raitiovaunuilla liikennöidään nimenomaan Helsingin vaativimmassa liikenneympäristössä. Vuonna 2040 Raide-Jokerin, Laajasalon ratikoiden ja Vihdintien pikaratikan ollessa toiminnassa Helsingin (seudun) ratikoiden matkustajakilometrikustannukset suhteessa muihin liikennemuotoihin näyttävät erilaisilta kuin nyt. Vuoteen 2040 on muuten enää reilu 20 vuotta. Vuosi 1998 on yhtä kaukana takana. Minun mielestäni 1998 oli ihan äsken...  :Cool:

----------


## 339-DF

Marja ei varsinaisesti ole tunnettu itsenäisestä ajattelusta. Siksi syötti ja vapa, eiksni?  :Wink:

----------


## Melamies

> HS:n toimittaja ei varmaan omin päin lähtenyt kehittelemään uusia teorioita. YLEN uutisessa 15.3.2019 HSL:n toimitusjohtaja Rihtniemi itse perusteli asiaa juuri noin. Rihtniemen perustelu sanatarkasti menee "Raitioliikenne on myös meidän kallein tuotantovälineemme, joten on ollut  vähän epäoikeudenmukaista, että siihen myydään edullisinta lippua."
> 
> Siitä olen monen raitiovaunun ystävän kanssa samaa mieltä, että ratikan arvokkaat kilometrit johtuvat hyvin paljon siitä, että nykyisellään raitiovaunuilla liikennöidään nimenomaan Helsingin vaativimmassa liikenneympäristössä. Vuonna 2040 Raide-Jokerin, Laajasalon ratikoiden ja Vihdintien pikaratikan ollessa toiminnassa Helsingin (seudun) ratikoiden matkustajakilometrikustannukset suhteessa muihin liikennemuotoihin näyttävät erilaisilta kuin nyt. Vuoteen 2040 on muuten enää reilu 20 vuotta. Vuosi 1998 on yhtä kaukana takana. Minun mielestäni 1998 oli ihan äsken...


1998, nyt, 2040... aika tosiaan menee nopeasti. Kuinkas kauan Rihtniemi vielä on HSL:n johdossa?

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

HS:n uutisessa luki, että ratikkalippuja myytiin 4,5 miljoonaa ja tuloja tuli 6,9 miljoonaa euroa näistä ratikkalipuista. Raitiovaunujen operointikustannukset HSL:n tilinpäätöksessä ovat 51,822 miljoonaa euroa ja raitiovaunuun matkustajanousuja 60,2 miljoonaa kpl. Ratikkalipun poistuminen ei siis varsinaisesti voi romahduttaa ratikkamatkustajien määrää.

----------


## moxu

Miten nämä raitioliikenteen asiakasmäärät kontrolloidaan ja tosiksi ilmoitetaan, kun pummien lisäksi myös kausikorttilaiset tai vaihdolla kulkevat useimmiten eivät korttiaan lukulaitteelle esitä? Onko vaunujen ovissa henkilölaskurit?
Sama kysymys toki koskee myös metro- ja junaliikennettä. Suomenlinnan lauttoja ei niinkään, koska siellä matkustajat yleensä lasketaan, ettei lauttaan tule ylipokaa.

Mitä tariffeihin tulee, hintojen on oltava asialliset ja suhteessa palvelun laatuun. Pääasiassa ruuhkissa seisovissa ahtaissa raitiovaunuissa matkustamisesta on ylipäätään heikosti perusteltavissa periä edes nykyisen tasoisia lippujen hintoja ja se, että yli kahden euron hintainen kertalippu on voimassa vaivaisen tunnin tai vähän yli, on ehdottomasti väärin -kertamaksun olisi oltava joko ratkaisevasti nykyistä edullisempi tai vuorokauden voimassa oleva.

----------


## Korppi

> Kuten itsekin sen tuossa lipsautit, jyrkät portaat poistuvat vain B-vyöhykkeellä lyhyllä matkoilla. Muilla vyöhykkeillä rajat ovat edelleen jyrkät, samoin pitkillä matkoilla.


Ei ole, esitä joku lyhyt matka, jolla menee ABC-lippu? Lyhin mitä tiedän on Lauttasaari-Suomenoja. Pitkällä matkalla lippu toki kallistuu. Tämä ei ole ongelma vaan koko idea.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 02:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:57 ----------




> Uusi järjestelmä on vyöhykejärjestelmä, kuten nykyinenkin. Tilanteet, joissa säästää kävelemällä vyöhykerajan yli eivät poistu minnekään.
> 
> Kahden vyöhykkeen minimiostos ei ole järjestelmän selkäranka, vaan silkkaa rahastusta ja kiusantekoa matkustajille.


Siis toki voi tilanne, että matkan päässä kannattaa kävellä rajan yli. Aina, kun hinta jollain muotoa perustuu matkan pituuteen voi tulla tällainen tilanne. Sitä sen sijaan ei tule, että kannattaisi kesken matkan kävellä, ellei nyt puhuta tosi pitkästä matkasta. Nykymallissa, jos on Helsingin sisäinen kausi ja haluaa matkustaa Espooseen, niin kannattaa kävellä Pitäjänmäellä rajan yli. Kävelyä tulee n. 570 m, toiseen suuntaan n. 450 m. Tosin huono homma on, että toisella pysäkiltä 550 ei pysähdy. Näin maksaa 2,20  eikä sitä 4,20 . Jatkossa maksaa vastaavasta 2,50 , tosin tuon matkan tekee ihan AB-kortilla ja voi mennä suoraan junalla tai metrolla.

Kahden vyöhykkeen periaate on täysin oleellinen. Sillä estetään nämä kovat rajat. Lisäksi ilman sitä ei edes vyöhykkeitä olisi tehty niin kuin ne on tehty. Porukka näkee sen A vyöhykkeen ja alkaa vaatia lippua sinne. Ei siinä ole mitään järkeä.

----------


## 8.6

> Miten nämä raitioliikenteen asiakasmäärät kontrolloidaan ja tosiksi ilmoitetaan, kun pummien lisäksi myös kausikorttilaiset tai vaihdolla kulkevat useimmiten eivät korttiaan lukulaitteelle esitä? Onko vaunujen ovissa henkilölaskurit?
> Sama kysymys toki koskee myös metro- ja junaliikennettä. Suomenlinnan lauttoja ei niinkään, koska siellä matkustajat yleensä lasketaan, ettei lauttaan tule ylipokaa.


Raideliikenteessä on ovien yllä valokennolaskureita, ei nyt joka ratikassa/junassa, mutta suuressa osassa kuitenkin.



> Ei ole, esitä joku lyhyt matka, jolla menee ABC-lippu? Lyhin mitä tiedän on Lauttasaari-Suomenoja. Pitkällä matkalla lippu toki kallistuu. Tämä ei ole ongelma vaan koko idea.


Koska järjestelmään ei tullut E-vyöhykettä, C- ja D-vyökykkeiden välillä on edelleen kova raja. Tällainen melko lyhyt ja yleisesti käytetty matka on Korso-Kerava, ja myös yleinen ja lyhyempi matka Korsosta Saviolle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Koska järjestelmään ei tullut E-vyöhykettä, C- ja D-vyökykkeiden välillä on edelleen kova raja. Tällainen melko lyhyt ja yleisesti käytetty matka on Korso-Kerava, ja myös yleinen ja lyhyempi matka Korsosta Saviolle.


Eikö CD -vyöhykkeille saa ostaa omaa lippua? Vai pitääkö aina ostaa BCD jos menee Korsosta Keravalle?

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Eikö CD -vyöhykkeille saa ostaa omaa lippua? Vai pitääkö aina ostaa BCD jos menee Korsosta Keravalle?
> 
> t. Rainer


Saa ostettua, mutta se on kalliimpi kuin kuin muut kahden vyöhykkeen liput.

----------


## killerpop

Myös Noin viikon studio ottaa kantaa uudistukseen: https://www.instagram.com/p/BvL7pq0jn39/

----------


## EVhki

> Raideliikenteessä on ovien yllä valokennolaskureita, ei nyt joka ratikassa/junassa, mutta suuressa osassa kuitenkin.


Mikä noiden laskurien toimintaperiaate muuten on? Itse olen joskus aivan metron oven edessä seistessäni kiinnittänyt huomiota siihen, että liikahtaessani ovea kohden jokin pieni valo syttyy (oven yllä olevien tummien suorakulmion muotoisten juttujen yhteydessä) ja palatessani hieman taaemmas se sammuu. Onkohan tuossa kyse juuri siitä, että jokin sensori huomaa, onko sen alla joku? Että mahtaako tuo systeemi laskea täysien metrojen aikana myös ovien edessä seisovia ihmisiä aina vain uudestaan kun nämä heiluvat hieman edes takaisin? Ja mahtaako laskuri käydä myös ovien ollessa kiinni, kun silloin kiinnitin tuohon valoon huomiota?

----------


## joboo

A vyöhykelippu olisi voinnut olla hyvä esim. turisteille jotka tulevat laivalla. Hinnasto voisi olla meno-paluu ratikalla 5e. En usko että hirveen moni Ruotsista/Virosta tuleva joka ei asu täällä kävisi kaupoilla että matkustaisi Espooseen/Vantaalle kaupoille jolloin riittää pelkkä A vyöhyke.

Tai vaikka AB lippu 6h voimassa ja hintaa 6e.

----------


## Akizz

> A vyöhykelippu olisi voinnut olla hyvä esim. turisteille jotka tulevat laivalla. Hinnasto voisi olla meno-paluu ratikalla 5e. En usko että hirveen moni Ruotsista/Virosta tuleva joka ei asu täällä kävisi kaupoilla että matkustaisi Espooseen/Vantaalle kaupoille jolloin riittää pelkkä A vyöhyke.
> 
> Tai vaikka AB lippu 6h voimassa ja hintaa 6e.


Aivan liian halpa tuo 6...

----------


## Jussi

> A vyöhykelippu olisi voinnut olla hyvä esim. turisteille jotka tulevat laivalla. Hinnasto voisi olla meno-paluu ratikalla 5e. En usko että hirveen moni Ruotsista/Virosta tuleva joka ei asu täällä kävisi kaupoilla että matkustaisi Espooseen/Vantaalle kaupoille jolloin riittää pelkkä A vyöhyke.
> 
> Tai vaikka AB lippu 6h voimassa ja hintaa 6e.


AB-vöyhykkeen vuorokausilippu on 8 euroa, joten ei taida olla kuuden tunnin vaihtoehdolle oikein tarvetta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> AB-vöyhykkeen vuorokausilippu on 8 euroa, joten ei taida olla kuuden tunnin vaihtoehdolle oikein tarvetta.


Tärkeintä matkailijoille, saapuivat he sitten laivalla tai lentokoneella tai polkupyörällä, ja haluavat käyttää Helsingin seudun julkista liikennettä, olisi että lippuja on saatavilla helposti ja ilman kikkailua kaiken maailman kännykkäsovellusten ja luottokorttien kanssa ja että liput ovat sen näköisiä että niistä saa jotain selvää.

t. Rainer

----------


## joboo

> Tärkeintä matkailijoille, saapuivat he sitten laivalla tai lentokoneella tai polkupyörällä, ja haluavat käyttää Helsingin seudun julkista liikennettä, olisi että lippuja on saatavilla helposti ja ilman kikkailua kaiken maailman kännykkäsovellusten ja luottokorttien kanssa ja että liput ovat sen näköisiä että niistä saa jotain selvää.
> 
> t. Rainer


Nii i mistäs turisti tietää meneekö hänen määränpäänsä esim hotelli vyöhykkeelle b vai c jos kartat ei ole tarkkoja mitä ei varmasti ole tulossa kuin vilkkaille paikoille. Asiakaspalvelijat joutuvat kysymään asiakkaan osoitteen minne matkalla että voi reittioppaasta tarkistaa tarviiko millaisen lipun matkalle joka hidastaa palvelua että sen laatua. Nykyisin on helppo neuvoa oikea lippu ilman tarkisteluja. Myös näille pitää sitten alkaa selittämään jotka ovat vain keskustan alueella miksi heidän pitää ostaa lippu b vyöhykkeelle vaikka ei ole aikomustakaan matkustaa sinne. Tämä myös hidastaa bussiliikennettä kun siellä pitää pähkäillä oliko määränpää a vai b vyöhykkeellä.

----------


## moxu

Vuorokausilippu saisi HSL:n kovalla hintatasolla olla kahden kertalipun hintainen ja oletusarvoinen tuote myös liikennevälineen masiinassa. Lisäksi Tallinnasta tuttu ominaisuus, että vuorokaudessa ostettujen kertamaksujen saavuttaessa vuorokauden lipun hinnan, lippu muuntuisi automaattisesti vuorokausilipuksi, eikä rahastaisi enempää.
Mutta kaiketi tällaiset parannukset ovat suomalaissuunnittelijoille liian kovia vaateita...

----------


## Matkalainen

> Sitä sen sijaan ei tule, että kannattaisi kesken matkan kävellä, ellei nyt puhuta tosi pitkästä matkasta. Nykymallissa, jos on Helsingin sisäinen kausi ja haluaa matkustaa Espooseen, niin kannattaa kävellä Pitäjänmäellä rajan yli. Kävelyä tulee n. 570 m, toiseen suuntaan n. 450 m. Tosin huono homma on, että toisella pysäkiltä 550 ei pysähdy. Näin maksaa 2,20  eikä sitä 4,20 . Jatkossa maksaa vastaavasta 2,50 , tosin tuon matkan tekee ihan AB-kortilla ja voi mennä suoraan junalla tai metrolla.


Whim Urban, jolla saa rajattomasti kaupungin sisäisiä mobiililippuja, vasta tekikin rajan yli kävelystä edullista. Ilman kävelyä seutulipun hinta, kävelemällä rajan yli ja ostamalla sisäinen lippu molemmin puolin, ilmaista.




> Kahden vyöhykkeen periaate on täysin oleellinen. Sillä estetään nämä kovat rajat. Lisäksi ilman sitä ei edes vyöhykkeitä olisi tehty niin kuin ne on tehty. Porukka näkee sen A vyöhykkeen ja alkaa vaatia lippua sinne. Ei siinä ole mitään järkeä.


Minusta järkevää olisikin ollut kutsua maksualueita (AB ja BC) vyöhykkeiksi ja vain todeta, että ne menevät pitkästi päällekkäin. Kas kummaa, ei olisikaan "yhden vyöhykkeen" lipun vaatijoita.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut R.Silfverberg
> 
> 
> Eikö CD -vyöhykkeille saa ostaa omaa lippua? Vai pitääkö aina ostaa BCD jos menee Korsosta Keravalle
> 
> 
> Saa ostettua, mutta se on kalliimpi kuin kuin muut kahden vyöhykkeen liput.


Joo, D-vyöhyke on oikeastaan D ja E. Miksi tällaista jakoa sitten ei tehty, ei mahdu mun kaaliini.




> Nii i mistäs turisti tietää meneekö hänen määränpäänsä esim hotelli vyöhykkeelle b vai c jos kartat ei ole tarkkoja mitä ei varmasti ole tulossa kuin vilkkaille paikoille. Asiakaspalvelijat joutuvat kysymään asiakkaan osoitteen minne matkalla että voi reittioppaasta tarkistaa tarviiko millaisen lipun matkalle joka hidastaa palvelua että sen laatua. Nykyisin on helppo neuvoa oikea lippu ilman tarkisteluja.


En oikein jaksa uskoa, että vyöhykerajoja kovin pitkään joutuisi opettelemaan. Ei kunnanraja ole sen intuitiivisempi.




> Myös näille pitää sitten alkaa selittämään jotka ovat vain keskustan alueella miksi heidän pitää ostaa lippu b vyöhykkeelle vaikka ei ole aikomustakaan matkustaa sinne.


Joutuuko nykyään selittelemään, miksi joutuu ostamaan tunnin lipun vaikka on nousemassa bussiin vain viideksi minuutiksi?




> Tämä myös hidastaa bussiliikennettä kun siellä pitää pähkäillä oliko määränpää a vai b vyöhykkeellä.


Alkuun ehkä, mutta kunhan ihmiset oppivat vyöhykerajat niin tuskin sen enempää kuin nykyäänkään.

----------


## joboo

> En oikein jaksa uskoa, että vyöhykerajoja kovin pitkään joutuisi opettelemaan. Ei kunnanraja ole sen intuitiivisempi.
> Joutuuko nykyään selittelemään, miksi joutuu ostamaan tunnin lipun vaikka on nousemassa bussiin vain viideksi minuutiksi?


Jos miettii ilman että kattoo kartasta meneekö kivenlahti B vai C vyöhykkeelle on suora käsitys kun espoo ni menee B mutta taitaa olla C.

Aivan eri asia jos matkustaa bussilla lyhyen matkan ja ostaa lipun että ostat ison alueen lipun vaikka matkustaisit vain rautatieasemalta länsiterminaaliin. Jotta lipun hinta ja sen hyöty olisi suhteellinen pitäisi matkustaa B vyöhykkeen kautta jotta saa rahalle vastineen. HSL nostaa hintoja joka vuosi ja nytten tämä että et voi matkustaa A vyöhykkeellä koska niin vähän käyttäjiä ja enemmän maksuja  :Mad:

----------


## Ponteva

> A vyöhykelippu olisi voinnut olla hyvä esim. turisteille jotka tulevat laivalla. Hinnasto voisi olla meno-paluu ratikalla 5e. En usko että hirveen moni Ruotsista/Virosta tuleva joka ei asu täällä kävisi kaupoilla että matkustaisi Espooseen/Vantaalle kaupoille jolloin riittää pelkkä A vyöhyke.


Länsisatamasta tullessa ratikka on niin täynnä, ettei kannata ostaa lippua, kun ei siellä tarkastajat edes mahdu liikkumaan.

----------


## Koge

> Jos miettii ilman että kattoo kartasta meneekö kivenlahti B vai C vyöhykkeelle on suora käsitys kun espoo ni menee B mutta taitaa olla C.


Kivenlahti taitaa olla vähän huono esimerkki. Jos on edes summittainen käsitys uusista vyöhykkeistä ja Kivenlahden sijainnista niin osannee päätellä sen sijaitsevan C-vyöhykkeellä, kun se on varsin lähellä Kirkkonummen rajaa, joka onkin sitten jo D-vyöhykettä. Metro muuten helpottaa monissa tapauksissa muistamista, kun tietää, että metro on kokonaisuudessaan AB-vyöhykkeellä, ja lännessähän se raja tuleekin heti Matinkylän jälkeen.




> Aivan eri asia jos matkustaa bussilla lyhyen matkan ja ostaa lipun että ostat ison alueen lipun vaikka matkustaisit vain rautatieasemalta länsiterminaaliin. Jotta lipun hinta ja sen hyöty olisi suhteellinen pitäisi matkustaa B vyöhykkeen kautta jotta saa rahalle vastineen. HSL nostaa hintoja joka vuosi ja nytten tämä että et voi matkustaa A vyöhykkeellä koska niin vähän käyttäjiä ja enemmän maksuja


En ole varma, ymmärränkö logiikan, mutta sen mukaan nykyisellä seutulipulla kannattaa koukata Vantaan kautta, jos on matkalla Espoosta Helsinkiin.

----------


## moxu

Jos nykyisellä seutulipulla menee matkan, jota ei vähemmällä pääse, kuten esim.metrolla Keilaniemestä Koivusaareen tai junalla Malminkartanosta Myyrmäkeen, ei siihen tietenkään lisäkilometrejä tarvita. Koivusaaresta Malminkartanoon taas ei ole mieltä mennä seutulipulla, kun sen pääsee sisäiselläkin.

----------


## Korppi

> Vuorokausilippu saisi HSL:n kovalla hintatasolla olla kahden kertalipun hintainen ja oletusarvoinen tuote myös liikennevälineen masiinassa. Lisäksi Tallinnasta tuttu ominaisuus, että vuorokaudessa ostettujen kertamaksujen saavuttaessa vuorokauden lipun hinnan, lippu muuntuisi automaattisesti vuorokausilipuksi, eikä rahastaisi enempää.
> Mutta kaiketi tällaiset parannukset ovat suomalaissuunnittelijoille liian kovia vaateita...


Kuka tuolloin ostaisi kertalippuja?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:32 ----------




> Jos miettii ilman että kattoo kartasta meneekö kivenlahti B vai C vyöhykkeelle on suora käsitys kun espoo ni menee B mutta taitaa olla C.


Miksi assosiot B:n Espooseen. C on lähinnä Espoo ja B Helsinki. Tuoll Etelä-Espoossa hyvä sääntö on, että metro on B:llä ja sen ulkopuolella on C.


Uusiin rajoihin tottuu ajan myötä ja tarvittaessa aina varmistaa. EI ne kuntarajatkaan ole niin selkeitä. Selkeämpiä nämä uudet ovat.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:40 ----------




> Minusta järkevää olisikin ollut kutsua maksualueita (AB ja BC) vyöhykkeiksi ja vain todeta, että ne menevät pitkästi päällekkäin. Kas kummaa, ei olisikaan "yhden vyöhykkeen" lipun vaatijoita.


Tuo kuitenkin olisi tehnyt vyöhykkeiden ymmärtämisestä hankalaa. Tämä on selkeää. ongelma onvain ne kuikuttelijat, jotka eivät ymmärrä periaatetta.




> Joo, D-vyöhyke on oikeastaan D ja E. Miksi tällaista jakoa sitten ei tehty, ei mahdu mun kaaliini.


Tuossa D-vyöhykkeessä nyt on joku ideaa takana. En juuri ole siihen tutustunut. Ei maaseutuliikenne kiinnosta.

----------


## tohpeeri

Tikkurila olisi kyllä pitänyt laittaa B-vyöhykkeeseen.  Tuntuu kiusanteolta, että siinä vyöhykeraja noudattaa kuntarajaa. Aikanaan oli eräs asiakastilaisuus missä esitttelijä moneen kertaa vakuutti, että Tikkurila ja Puistola ovat samaa vyöhykettä.

----------


## antti

Minähän taidan olla osittain ainakin voittaja uudessa systeemissä, kun tämän ikäiset pääsee Pihlajistosta päiväaikaan käymään cityssä 1,40 :lla ja lentokentällekin pääsee päivällä samaan hintaan ja muuhun aikaankin 2,80 :lla. kun nykyiset hinnat cityyn 2,20  ja kentälle yli 4  matkakorttia käyttäen. Söderkullan ja Östersundomin asukkaita käy sääliksi kun muutaman pysäkkivälin matkasta kolmenkin vyöhykkeen hinta ja Söderkullasta cityyn maksaa 4 vyöhykettä.

----------


## Korppi

> Tikkurila olisi kyllä pitänyt laittaa B-vyöhykkeeseen.  Tuntuu kiusanteolta, että siinä vyöhykeraja noudattaa kuntarajaa. Aikanaan oli eräs asiakastilaisuus missä esitttelijä moneen kertaa vakuutti, että Tikkurila ja Puistola ovat samaa vyöhykettä.


Kuntaraja nyt siinä kohtaa on hyvin pohjoisessa. B ja C vyöhykkeiden raja menee Vantaalla juuri Kehä kolmosen pohjoispuolella. Jos matkusta pääasiassa Puistolasta Tikkurilaan niin BC lippu käy. Ymmärän toki, että jos matkustaa Tikkurilasta keskustaan voi juuri vyöhykerajan toisella puolella olo tuntua ikävältä, mutta tällaisessa systeemissä aina on rajoja.

Kuitenkin nyt Tikkurilasta pääsee BC lipulla Malmille, Itäkeskukseen, Tapiolaan ym.

----------


## irritus

> Ei ole, esitä joku lyhyt matka, jolla menee ABC-lippu?


Kommenttini oli _jyrkät portaat poistuvat vain B-vyöhykkeellä lyhyllä matkoilla_. A*B*C-lippua käytetään juuri tuolla onnekkalla *B*-vyöhykkeellä, jossa on muita vyöhykkeitä edullisemmat liput.




> Siis toki voi tilanne, että matkan päässä kannattaa kävellä rajan yli. Aina, kun hinta jollain muotoa perustuu matkan pituuteen voi tulla tällainen tilanne.


Nyt olet sotkenut erilaiset lippujärjestelmät toisiinsa perusteellisesti.

Silloin, kun hinta perustuu matkan pituuteen, hinnanero toiseksi viimeisen ja viimeisen pysäkin välillä on pieni. Tällöin kävelemällä ei saa merkittävää hyötyä. Esimerkiksi 30 vrk kausilippu Tammisaari  Hanko-Pohjoinen 80 , Tammisaari  Hanko 85 . Jälkimmäinen matka on 700 metriä pidempi.

Vyöhykejärjestelmissä sen sijaan käy juuri tämä, että kävelemällä alku- tai loppumatkan säästää merkittävästi. Esimerkiksi Niemenmäki  Jorvi tulee maksamaan 107,50 / 30 vrk 27.4. alkaen. Jos on kuitenkin valmis kävelemään joko Niemenmäestä Höyläämötielle tai Petaksesta Jorviin, lipun saa 59,70  / 30 vrk.

Edellä olevassa esimerkissä matkan pituuteen perustuvassa järjestelmässä pieni lisä matkan pituuteen nosti hintaa 6,3 %, kun vyöhykejärjestelmässä vastaava pieni lisä nostaa hintaa 80 %.




> Kahden vyöhykkeen periaate on täysin oleellinen.


Näin ei ole. Nyt HSL on kopioinut jostakin mallin, joka saattaisi melkein toimia kolmella vyöhykkeellä, mutta ei tarjoa lainkaan kasvunvaraa. HSL on tunkenut väkisin järjestelmään, joka ei skaalaannu kolmea vyöhykettä suuremmaksi, neljännen vyöhykkeen. Lopputuloksena on huono järjestelmä, jossa on kovat vyöhykerajat. Lisäksi kun rajoja on yritetty siirrellä halkaisematta kaupunginosia kahtia, siirtelyiden aiheuttamat virheet kertautuvat joka vyöhykerajalla ja lopputuloksena on syntynyt kapeikkoja¹, joissa 5 km matkaa varten joutuu ostamaan 30 km lipun.

¹ Storören Si0501  Westerkulla 5002 5,4 km, kolmen vyöhykkeen BCD lippu!!!

Vyöhykkeiden pakko-ostattamista huomattavasti toimivampi ratkaisu olisi piirtää vyöhykerajat toistensa kanssa päällekkäin. Tästä saataisiin useita etuja:

Järjestelmä skaalautuu vapaavalintaiseen lukumäärään vyöhykkeitä.Kaupunginosia ei tarvitse halkoa kahtia vyöhykerajalla, kun rajalle osuva kaupunginosa voidaan määritellä kuuluvaksi yhtä aikaa kahteen vyöhykkeeseen. Samalla vältetään rajojen siirtojen kertautuminen, kun seuraavaakin rajaa siirretään minne sattuu.Rajoja pehmentävä vaikutus toimii sekä matkan lähtö- että kohdepäässä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Näin ei ole. Nyt HSL on kopioinut jostakin mallin, joka saattaisi melkein toimia kolmella vyöhykkeellä, mutta ei tarjoa lainkaan kasvunvaraa. HSL on tunkenut väkisin järjestelmään, joka ei skaalaannu kolmea vyöhykettä suuremmaksi, neljännen vyöhykkeen. Lopputuloksena on huono järjestelmä, jossa on kovat vyöhykerajat. Lisäksi kun rajoja on yritetty siirrellä halkaisematta kaupunginosia kahtia, siirtelyiden aiheuttamat virheet kertautuvat joka vyöhykerajalla ja lopputuloksena on syntynyt kapeikkoja¹, joissa 5 km matkaa varten joutuu ostamaan 30 km lipun.
> 
> ¹ Storören Si0501  Westerkulla 5002 5,4 km, kolmen vyöhykkeen BCD lippu!!!
> 
> Vyöhykkeiden pakko-ostattamista huomattavasti toimivampi ratkaisu olisi piirtää vyöhykerajat toistensa kanssa päällekkäin. Tästä saataisiin useita etuja:
> 
> Järjestelmä skaalautuu vapaavalintaiseen lukumäärään vyöhykkeitä.Kaupunginosia ei tarvitse halkoa kahtia vyöhykerajalla, kun rajalle osuva kaupunginosa voidaan määritellä kuuluvaksi yhtä aikaa kahteen vyöhykkeeseen. Samalla vältetään rajojen siirtojen kertautuminen, kun seuraavaakin rajaa siirretään minne sattuu.Rajoja pehmentävä vaikutus toimii sekä matkan lähtö- että kohdepäässä.


- Sellainen että vyöhykeet menevät limittäin on äärettömän vaikea hahmottaa. On ollut joskus 1970-luvun alussa Helsingin sisällä ja sen ajan linjakartta näyttää ihan hirveältä sopalta.

- Minun mielestäni kaikein oikeudenmukaisin olisi ollut samanhintainen kuukausilippu koko alueella, ja kerta/arvoliput check in-check out systeemillä toimiva. Sitä pidettiin toki liian vaikeana käyttää suomalaisten hitaille aivoille.

- Seuraavaksi fiksuin olisi ollut useampi vyöhyke jossa tämän mallin B, C ja D eivät muodosta "kaarta" vaan jaetaan itäsieen ja läntiseen puoliskoon ja raja kulkisi jossain Lentokentän-keskuspuiston kohdalla.  Eli vyöhykkeitä olisi A:sta G:hen ja matkan hintaan vaikuttaisi kanssa monenko rajan ylittää, mutta porrastus olisi loivempi koska vyöhykkeitä enemmän. Tätä mallia käytetään useimmissa saksankielisen maailman kaupunkiseuduilla.

t. Rainer

----------


## irritus

Olisivatkohan 1970-luvulla Helsingin vyöhykkeet olleet sitten turhan pieniä? Valitettavasti en ole tuon ajan tariffikarttoja nähnyt.

VR:n lähiliikenteessä käytetyt päällekkäiset vyöhykkeet tuntuivat minusta kuitenkin loogisille ja selkeille.

Minustakin paras olisi ollut check-in check-out järjestelmä, mutta HSL piti tätä liian kalliina rakentaa. Kausiliput olisi voinut tähän järjestelmään toteuttaa vapaavalintaisena pisteenä kartalla vapaavalintaisella matkustusalueen säteellä.

Kaarien sektoroinnissa haastavaksi voi syntyä, miten huolehditaan siitä, ettei poikittaisliikenteen puutteiden takia syntyvästä ylimääräisestä kiertelystä aiheudu matkustajille liiallisia kustannuksia.

----------


## Max

> Olisivatkohan 1970-luvulla Helsingin vyöhykkeet olleet sitten turhan pieniä? Valitettavasti en ole tuon ajan tariffikarttoja nähnyt.
> 
> Minustakin paras olisi ollut check-in check-out järjestelmä, mutta HSL piti tätä liian kalliina rakentaa. Kausiliput olisi voinut tähän järjestelmään toteuttaa vapaavalintaisena pisteenä kartalla vapaavalintaisella matkustusalueen säteellä.


Helsingin vyöhykejärjestelmässä vyöhykkeitä oli Helsingin sisällä kuusi ja ne olivat kaarimaisia. Esimerkiksi Kivihaassa asunut isoäitini jäi usein Ruskeasuolla pois kulkuneuvosta keskustasta palatessaan, koska joku vyöhyke päättyi siihen (ehkä nr 2).

Sisään ja ulos leimattava järjestelmä toimii varmaan ihan hyvin kiskoliikenteessä, mutta busseissa ei niinkään. Esimerkiksi Lontoossa systeemi toimii noin ainoastaan kiskoilla liikuttaessa (metro, juna, ratikat), bussimatkalla on vakiohinta.

----------


## juhotyyppi

> Vyöhykkeiden pakko-ostattamista huomattavasti toimivampi ratkaisu olisi piirtää vyöhykerajat toistensa kanssa päällekkäin. Tästä saataisiin useita etuja:
> 
> Järjestelmä skaalautuu vapaavalintaiseen lukumäärään vyöhykkeitä.Kaupunginosia ei tarvitse halkoa kahtia vyöhykerajalla, kun rajalle osuva kaupunginosa voidaan määritellä kuuluvaksi yhtä aikaa kahteen vyöhykkeeseen. Samalla vältetään rajojen siirtojen kertautuminen, kun seuraavaakin rajaa siirretään minne sattuu.Rajoja pehmentävä vaikutus toimii sekä matkan lähtö- että kohdepäässä.


Tämä, että "pakko-ostatetaan" vyöhykkeitä, on kuin piirtäisi vyöhykerajat toistensa kanssa päällekkäin, mutta nimetään ne eri tavalla. Jos AB olisi nimetty A-vyöhykkeeksi ja BC nimetty B-vyöhykkeeksi, eikö se olisi ollut juuri kuvaamasi tilanne, että kaksi vyöhykettä on päällekäin? Tämä on juuri tämän vyöhykeuudistuksen perusta. 

Tässä hommassa kuitenkin sössittiin sillä tavalla, että D-vyöhyke on kuin kaksi vyöhykettä, mutta niitä ei voi ostaa erikseen. Eli *lyhyiden* matkojen kovat rajat (joita tässä koko hommassa lähdettiin poistamaan) pysyvät edelleen C:n ja D:n välissä. Jos D olisi jaettu kahteen vyöhykkeeseen, tämä koko homma olisi voitu toteuttaa niin, että minimiosto on kaksi vyöhykettä riipumatta vyöhykkeestä. Minimi ostot siis joko AB, BC, CD tai DE. _Tämä olisi ollut täysin sama asia kuin päällekkäiset vyöhykkeet A, B, C ja D._

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kaarien sektoroinnissa haastavaksi voi syntyä, miten huolehditaan siitä, ettei poikittaisliikenteen puutteiden takia syntyvästä ylimääräisestä kiertelystä aiheudu matkustajille liiallisia kustannuksia.


Tätä varmaan "kaarimallilla " ajetaan takaa, ja että esim runkobussilinjat pysyvät samalla kaarella. 

Saksalainen suurkaupunki eroaa Helsingistä myös siten että ne ovat käytännössä kaikki sisämaankaupunkeja joissa seutuliikenteen alue muodostaa kokonaisen ympyrän jossa keskusta on keskipiste, kun taas Helsingissä se on puoliympyrä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Olisivatkohan 1970-luvulla Helsingin vyöhykkeet olleet sitten turhan pieniä? Valitettavasti en ole tuon ajan tariffikarttoja nähnyt.


Muualla internetissä on mm. tällainen karttakokoelma. Jos vaikkapa siitä lataa vuoden 1971 linjakartan (Helsinki), näkee sieltä vyöhykkeet ja sektorit. Ne esitetään karttajulkaisun alempana näkyvässä esikaupunkialueet käsittävässä laajassa kartassa. Keskustasta ulospäin vyöhykenumero kasvoi, kun taas poikittaismatkoilla lännestä itään sektorikirjain eteni A:sta C:hen.

Tuon järjestelmän ollessa voimassa asuin itse kantakaupungissa raitiovaunulinjojen ja punaisella renkaalla merkittyjen keskustabussien  vaikutusalueella, joten vyöhykesysteemin monipuolisesta käytöstä minulla ei ole omakohtaisia kokemuksia. Mutta Helsingin sisällä on ollut todellakin aiemminkin enemmänkin kuin yksi maksualue ja niihin liittyviä rajoja. Jotta viestini ei vaikuttaisi tylsältä esimerkkikuvan puuttumisen takia, lisään tänne linkin esimerkkikuvaan, josta voi havaita, millä tavoin vyöhyke oli ilmaistu pysäkkikilvissä. Tuossa oltiin kolmosvyöhykkeen alueella Länsi-Pakilan - Paloheinän kulmilla.

----------


## Korppi

> Kommenttini oli _jyrkät portaat poistuvat vain B-vyöhykkeellä lyhyllä matkoilla_. A*B*C-lippua käytetään juuri tuolla onnekkalla *B*-vyöhykkeellä, jossa on muita vyöhykkeitä edullisemmat liput.


Kovat rajat liittyvät nimenomaan lyhyisiin matkoihin. Nyt lyhyt matka voi ollaseutumatka. Jatkossa ei tarvitse ostaa ABC lippua lyhyelle matkalle,.




> Nyt olet sotkenut erilaiset lippujärjestelmät toisiinsa perusteellisesti.
> 
> Silloin, kun hinta perustuu matkan pituuteen, hinnanero toiseksi viimeisen ja viimeisen pysäkin välillä on pieni. Tällöin kävelemällä ei saa merkittävää hyötyä. Esimerkiksi 30 vrk kausilippu Tammisaari  Hanko-Pohjoinen 80 , Tammisaari  Hanko 85 . Jälkimmäinen matka on 700 metriä pidempi.
> 
> Vyöhykejärjestelmissä sen sijaan käy juuri tämä, että kävelemällä alku- tai loppumatkan säästää merkittävästi. Esimerkiksi Niemenmäki  Jorvi tulee maksamaan 107,50 / 30 vrk 27.4. alkaen. Jos on kuitenkin valmis kävelemään joko Niemenmäestä Höyläämötielle tai Petaksesta Jorviin, lipun saa 59,70  / 30 vrk.
> 
> Edellä olevassa esimerkissä matkan pituuteen perustuvassa järjestelmässä pieni lisä matkan pituuteen nosti hintaa 6,3 %, kun vyöhykejärjestelmässä vastaava pieni lisä nostaa hintaa 80 %.


Älä sano, mitä mitä olen tehnyt. En ole sekoittanut mitään. Nykymallissa kannattaa kävellä rajan yli ja jatkaa sitten sisäisellä. Tämä on älytöntä. Toki aina vyöhykemallissa voi tulla tilanne, että  matkan jommassa kummassa päässä säästää kävelemällä. Tämä on kuitenkin aika harvinaista, koska pian matka venyy niin, ettei kävely ole mielekästä.

Mallin idea on palvella nimenomaan  Helsinkiä, Espoota ja Vantaata. Muut voivat tulla mukaan, mutta ehdot sitten on eri.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Osaako kukaan vastata, onko uudessa järjestelmässä jotain vikaa kun bussin lukija ei noteeraa 15 minuuttia aikaisemmin ostettua vyöhykelisälippua?

1) Lähtötilanne: Kortilla on kautta voimassa BC-vyöykeillä. 
2) Matkustan B-vyöhykkeeltä A-vyöhykkeelle, ostan vyöhykelisälipun painamalla AB ja vilauttamalla korttia. Kaikki OK, näyttö vastaaa että olen ostanut 2,50  arvoisen lisälipun.
3) n 1,5 tuntia myöhemmin ostan raitiovaunusta vyöhykelisälipun samalla tavalla painamalla AB ja vilauttamalla korttia. Kaikki OK. Jään pois raitiovaunusta Töölön Hallin kohdalla.  
4) 15-20 minuuttia siitä kun maksoin lisälipun raitiovaunussa nousen Töölön Hallin kohdallla linjan 321 bussiin aikomuksena jatkaa matkaa BC-vyöhykkeelle jossa korttini kausi on voimassa. Vilautan korttia pelkästään ja lukija ilmoittaa että *"LIPPU EI KELPAA"*. Yritän hätäisesti ratkaista ongelmaa painamalla eri nappeja mutta lukija ei hyväksy kuin lopulta ABC -painikkeen.Kone myy mulle taas lipun vaikka edellinen voimassa vielä enkä edes tiedä miä tuli maksamaan.

Toimiiko järjestelmä nyt ihan 100% oikein? Mistä voin tarkista matkakorttini tapahtumat?

t. Rainer

----------


## Miska

> Osaako kukaan vastata, onko uudessa järjestelmässä jotain vikaa kun bussin lukija ei noteeraa 15 minuuttia aikaisemmin ostettua vyöhykelisälippua?
> 
> 1) Lähtötilanne: Kortilla on kautta voimassa BC-vyöykeillä. 
> 2) Matkustan B-vyöhykkeeltä A-vyöhykkeelle, ostan vyöhykelisälipun painamalla AB ja vilauttamalla korttia. Kaikki OK, näyttö vastaaa että olen ostanut 2,50  arvoisen lisälipun.
> 3) n 1,5 tuntia myöhemmin ostan raitiovaunusta vyöhykelisälipun samalla tavalla painamalla AB ja vilauttamalla korttia. Kaikki OK. Jään pois raitiovaunusta Töölön Hallin kohdalla.  
> 4) 15-20 minuuttia siitä kun maksoin lisälipun raitiovaunussa nousen Töölön Hallin kohdallla linjan 321 bussiin aikomuksena jatkaa matkaa BC-vyöhykkeelle jossa korttini kausi on voimassa. Vilautan korttia pelkästään ja lukija ilmoittaa että *"LIPPU EI KELPAA"*. Yritän hätäisesti ratkaista ongelmaa painamalla eri nappeja mutta lukija ei hyväksy kuin lopulta ABC -painikkeen.Kone myy mulle taas lipun vaikka edellinen voimassa vielä enkä edes tiedä miä tuli maksamaan.
> 
> Toimiiko järjestelmä nyt ihan 100% oikein? Mistä voin tarkista matkakorttini tapahtumat?
> 
> t. Rainer


Lisävyöhykelipun voimassaoloaika on tässä tapauksessa ollut 90 min, joten olisiko tuossa käynyt niin, että ensin ostamasi lisävyöhykelippu oli vielä voimassa ratikkaan noustessasi, mutta ei enää 321:een noustessasi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lisävyöhykelipun voimassaoloaika on tässä tapauksessa ollut 90 min, joten olisiko tuossa käynyt niin, että ensin ostamasi lisävyöhykelippu oli vielä voimassa ratikkaan noustessasi, mutta ei enää 321:een noustessasi.


Se on yksi teoria. En sitten tiedä veloittiko ratikan lukija mitään? Olin kuvitellut aiemmin että lisävyöhykelippu on voimassa vain 60-70 min.

No jos on tullut maksettua liikaa niin menkööt oppirahojen piikkiin. Ensi kerralla sitten tarkemmin. Se on ärsyttävintä että bussissa ei voi jäädä "kokeilemaan" mitään vaan kuski ja muut matkustajat haluaa että maksaa, ja mahdollisimman nopeasti.

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

En tiedä liittyykö tuohon Rainerin tilanteeseen, mutta sellaisen bugin oon järjestelmästä löytänyt, että jos ostaa toisen ab-lipun edellisen ab-lipun vielä ollessa voimassa, niin jälkimmäisen voimassaoloaika päättyy samaan aikaan kuin ensimmäisen, vaikka sitten sitä ensimmäistä olisi enää minuutti jäljellä jälkimmäistä ostaessa.

Kokeilkaa vaikka. En oo jaksanut ees antaa palautetta, kun arvaan jo, että HSL vastannee, että se on asiaankuuluva ominaisuus ja perusteluina sellaoset sössötykset ettei voi käsittää.

Eli toisin sanoen eivät ole osanneet ja tällainen siitä nyt tuli, koittakaahan elää sen kanssa.

----------


## 339-DF

Siis tästä päätellen on niin, että masiina antaa ostaa samalle kortille lisää samanlaisia lippuja, vaikka vanha lippu olisi edelleen voimassa. Näin on varmaan tässä käynyt. Ja sitten ne uudetkin liput ovat voimassa yhtä kauan kuin vanha, missä ei ole mitään järkeä. Jotenkin ei yllätä, että tuo systeemi on kyetty tekemään tuollaiseksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En tiedä liittyykö tuohon Rainerin tilanteeseen, mutta sellaisen bugin oon järjestelmästä löytänyt, että jos ostaa toisen ab-lipun edellisen ab-lipun vielä ollessa voimassa, niin jälkimmäisen voimassaoloaika päättyy samaan aikaan kuin ensimmäisen, vaikka sitten sitä ensimmäistä olisi enää minuutti jäljellä jälkimmäistä ostaessa.
> 
> Kokeilkaa vaikka. En oo jaksanut ees antaa palautetta, kun arvaan jo, että HSL vastannee, että se on asiaankuuluva ominaisuus ja perusteluina sellaoset sössötykset ettei voi käsittää.


Kyllähän tällaisesta pitää palaute antaa. Ainakin saisivat tiedotteisiin kirjoittaa että monta kertaa jos painaa niin tulee lisää lisälippuja. Ongelmahan on siinä että mitä järkeä on kenenkään ostaa kausilipulle monta lisävyöhykelippua, koska se lisävyöhykelippu on voimassa vain kausilipun yhteydessä, kukaan muu kuin kausilipun haltija ei voi samaan aikaan matkustaa sillä? Jos painaa toisen kerran AB niin koneen pitäisi myydä *AB-vyöhykkeen kertalippu jonka hinta on 2,80* ja olla voimassa ostohetkestä eteenpäin ja jolla kaveri voi matkustaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

> Lisävyöhykelipun voimassaoloaika on tässä tapauksessa ollut 90 min, joten olisiko tuossa käynyt niin, että ensin ostamasi lisävyöhykelippu oli vielä voimassa ratikkaan noustessasi, mutta ei enää 321:een noustessasi.


Tuossa tapauksessa oli pitänyt painaa ABC. eli valitaan koko alue jolla matkustetaan. Laite huomioi sen että kortilla on kausi BC. Jos mennään lentokentälle, ja lipussa on AB-kausi, niin painetaan silloin ABC. Näin neuvoo you tube-video.

_2) Matkustan B-vyöhykkeeltä A-vyöhykkeelle, ostan vyöhykelisälipun painamalla AB ja vilauttamalla korttia. Kaikki OK, näyttö vastaaa että olen ostanut 2,50  arvoisen lisälipun._ 

Tuossa kohdassa pitäisi kuitenkin painaa  ABC

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuossa tapauksessa oli pitänyt painaa ABC. eli valitaan koko alue jolla matkustetaan. Laite huomioi sen että kortilla on kausi BC. Jos mennään lentokentälle, ja lipussa on AB-kausi, niin painetaan silloin ABC. Näin neuvoo you tube-video.
> 
> _2) Matkustan B-vyöhykkeeltä A-vyöhykkeelle, ostan vyöhykelisälipun painamalla AB ja vilauttamalla korttia. Kaikki OK, näyttö vastaaa että olen ostanut 2,50  arvoisen lisälipun._ 
> 
> Tuossa kohdassa pitäisi kuitenkin painaa  ABC


Moi

ohjeet ovat kyllä  :Mad:  ####seestä!

t. Rainer

----------


## Bellatrix

Itselleni sattui hieman samantapainen tapaus noin kuukausi sitten: Ostin AB -arvolipun linjan 37 bussista Töölössä ja jäin pois kyydistä Vihdintiellä. Kun nousin 300 -sarjan bussiin samalta pysäkiltä noin 40 min alkuperäisestä leimauksesta sain tuon saman "lippu ei kelpaa" ilmoituksen (vaihtoaikaa olisi siis pitänyt olla vielä noin 40 minuuttia) ja jouduin siis ostamaan uuden lipun. Tein asiasta reklamaation Itäkeskuksen palvelupisteessä jossa matkakortin historiatiedot tutkittiin ja ylimääräinen veloitus palautettiin kortille.

Bussissa 37, jossa alkuperäisen leimauksen tein, auton sisänäyttö näytti pelkästään päätepysäkkiä ("37 Honkasuo"), eli pysäkki- ja vyöhykeinfo ei näytössä toiminut. Liekö tämä ollut syynä virhetilanteeseen, en tiedä.

----------


## msorri

> Tuossa tapauksessa oli pitänyt painaa ABC. eli valitaan koko alue jolla matkustetaan. Laite huomioi sen että kortilla on kausi BC. Jos mennään lentokentälle, ja lipussa on AB-kausi, niin painetaan silloin ABC. Näin neuvoo you tube-video.
> 
> _2) Matkustan B-vyöhykkeeltä A-vyöhykkeelle, ostan vyöhykelisälipun painamalla AB ja vilauttamalla korttia. Kaikki OK, näyttö vastaaa että olen ostanut 2,50  arvoisen lisälipun._ 
> 
> Tuossa kohdassa pitäisi kuitenkin painaa  ABC


Kokemuksen perusteella voin sanoa että laite lukee myös AB-lipun päälle ostetun BC-lipun normaaliksi C-lisävyöhykelipuksi, kuin olisi painanut ABC-painiketta.

(Tiedon suhteen hämmästyttävää, eikö totta!)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kokemuksen perusteella voin sanoa että laite lukee myös AB-lipun päälle ostetun BC-lipun normaaliksi C-lisävyöhykelipuksi, kuin olisi painanut ABC-painiketta.
> 
> (Tiedon suhteen hämmästyttävää, eikö totta!)


Ohjeen mukaan ostetaan lisälippu painamalla nappia joka oikeuttaa matkustamaan lähimmille vyöhykkeille joilla kausi ei ole voimassa. Eli jos kausi on voimassa BC:llä, ostetaan lisälippu AB:lle. Myös kun palataan A-vyöhykkeeltä takaisin. Mutta voihan se toimia myös vaikka painaisi ABC. Sitä ihmettelen voiko henk kohtaisella normaalilla aikuisten kortilla jolle on ladattu kautta enää ostaa mukana matkustavalle kaverille kertalippua vai pitääkö jokaisella olla oma kortti tai ostaa liput kännykällä?

Tästä mun tapauksesta että veloitti liikaa, ja muista epäselvyyksistä pitäisi antaa palaute ja teen sen kunhan kerkiän ja saan selville mitä kanavaa pitkin se annetaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## Ponteva

> .
> 
> Bussissa 37, jossa alkuperäisen leimauksen tein, auton sisänäyttö näytti pelkästään päätepysäkkiä ("37 Honkasuo"), eli pysäkki- ja vyöhykeinfo ei näytössä toiminut. Liekö tämä ollut syynä virhetilanteeseen, en tiedä.


Voi johtua siitä että kuljettajan näytössä on painettu kohtaa missä askelletaan manuaalisesti. Pysäkkilistaus pysähtyy silloin myös sisänäytössä. Itselle on noin käynyt useasti vahingossa.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Oon matkustanut useasti 37 - bussissa ja nykyään yhä useammin bussin sisänäyttöruutu ei näytä pysäkkejä eli vain päätepysäkki on näytössä näkyvissä.

----------


## bernemi

> Oon matkustanut useasti 37 - bussissa ja nykyään yhä useammin bussin sisänäyttöruutu ei näytä pysäkkejä eli vain päätepysäkki on näytössä näkyvissä.


Tämä saattaa johtua siitä, että 37:lle on sijoitettu useita 1101-1116 sarjan Scaloja, joiden LIJ-kilpiohjauksessa on vikaa. Tämän takia joudutaan käyttämään linjakilpiä manuaaliohjauksella, ja ulkona olevan linjakilven sisältö näkyy myös sisäkilvessä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ohjeen mukaan ostetaan lisälippu painamalla nappia joka oikeuttaa matkustamaan lähimmille vyöhykkeille joilla kausi ei ole voimassa. Eli jos kausi on voimassa BC:llä, ostetaan lisälippu AB:lle. Myös kun palataan A-vyöhykkeeltä takaisin. Mutta voihan se toimia myös vaikka painaisi ABC. Sitä ihmettelen voiko henk kohtaisella normaalilla aikuisten kortilla jolle on ladattu kautta enää ostaa mukana matkustavalle kaverille kertalippua vai pitääkö jokaisella olla oma kortti tai ostaa liput kännykällä?
> 
> Tästä mun tapauksesta että veloitti liikaa, ja muista epäselvyyksistä pitäisi antaa palaute ja teen sen kunhan kerkiän ja saan selville mitä kanavaa pitkin se annetaan.
> 
> t. Rainer


Vaikea oli löytää ohjeistusta, kuinka lisävyöhyelipun osto tapahtuu. Löysin HSL:n sivuilta videon, jossa AB-kausilipun omaava ostaa lisävyöhykelipun alueelle C, videossa näkyy kuinka alussa painetaan ABC. Vihreässä ruudussa näkyy että kortinhaltijalla on voimassa kausi alueella AB ja veloitus tapahtuu vyöhykkeestä C.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gGV2Lqk4M8

Jos kortille on ladattu kautta sekä arvoa niin mukana matkustaville kavereille voi ostaa kertaliput.

----------


## Makke93

En ole viitsinyt tehdä uuden Toiminta- ja taloussuunnitelman alustavasta versiosta omaa ketjua, kun siinä on niin vähän uutta josta keskustella. http://hsl01.oncloudos.com/kokous/2019591-2-1.PDF Sivu 24. Asia joka kuitenkin sitä lukiessa osui silmään on kuinka lipputulot on arvioitu jakautuvat minkäkin vyöhykkeen lipuille, ja etenkin että CD ja D lipuista tulee vain 0,8% ja 0,7% lipputuloista. Näiden osuus on niin pieni, että yhteensäkkään ne eivät ole edes kolmanneksi pienimmän BCD-lipun verran. 

Aikaisemmin oli ollut puhetta siitä kuinka pehmeä raja C ja D vyöhykkeiden välillä ei toteudu, koska D-vyöhykkeelle voi ostaa yksistään lipun. Tähän oli tarjottu vaihtoehtona D-vyöhykkeen jakamista kahtia jolloin nykyinen D lippu olisi DE jne. D alueen jakamissessa spekuloitiin olevan ongelmana turha monimutkaisuus, eli lippuvaihtoehtojen määrä lisääntyisi enemmän kuin pehmeä raja tuottaisi hyötyä. 

Mikäli arvio lipputuloista toteutuu, niin pienen käyttöosuutensa takia erilliset D ja CD liput ovat turhia ja ne tulisi yhdistää AB ja BC lippujen hintaiseksi CD-lipuksi. Pahimmassakin tapauksessa eli kaikki CD liput ovat kausilippuja, joilla on suurin suhteellinen hintaero D ja CD lippujen välillä sekä muutos ei tuo yhtään uutta matkustajaa, niin lipputulot alenevat vain lähes tasan miljoonalla eurolla. Myöskin mikäli BCD-lippujen hinta alennettaisiin ABC lipun tasolle, niin pahimman tapauksen tulon menetys on 1,2M. Tällöin olisi selvästi kolme lippukategoriaa, eli 2, 3 ja 4 vyöhykkeen liput, joilla jokaisella olisi yhtenäiset hinnat.

----------


## Max

Tänä aamuna bussissa (Linja 631 klo 7:48? Leinelä - Tikkurila) tuli vastaan uudenlainen virhe matkakortinlukijassa: siinä oli pysyvästi päällä BC-kausilipun voimassaolosta kertova näyttö. Matkustaja kiittää ilmaismatkasta  :Smile:

----------


## aki

Matkakortin lataukseen kioskeissa ja kaupoissa voi tulla palvelumaksu, HSL päätti kioskien ja kauppojen myyntipalkkioiden poistosta. Jokainen jälleenmyyjä voi päättää palvelumaksusta itse HSL:n hallitus ei asettanut palkkiolle kattoa https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006241715.html. HSL perusteli palkkiomuutosta sillä että kaikkia lipputuotteiden jälleenmyyjiä on kohdeltava tasapuolisesti. Whim-mobiililippuja myyvä MaasGlobal ei tällä hetkelle saa myyntiprovisiota kioskien tapaan.

Mielestäni perustelu nyt hieman ontuu koska MaaaGlobal myy mobiililippuja kun taas R-kioskeissa käydään lataamassa fyysisiä matkakortteja. Taitaa muutenkin Whim-mobiililippujen myynti olla todella pientä verrattuna R-kioskien matkakorttimyyntiin. Onko nyt niin, että HSL haluaa tälläkin tavalla saada ihmiset luopumaan matkakorteistaan ja siirtymään mobiililippuihin? Ymmärtäisin muutoksen jos matkakortin nettilataus edes olisi käytössä. Nykyään kuitenkin hyvin monen asiakkaan ainoa vaihtoehto on ladata kortti kioskilla. Mielenkiinnolla odotan miten R-kioski aikoo asian kanssa jatkossa menetellä. Ottavatko käyttöön palvelumaksun vai eivät?

----------


## Bellatrix

> Matkakortin lataukseen kioskeissa ja kaupoissa voi tulla palvelumaksu, HSL päätti kioskien ja kauppojen myyntipalkkioiden poistosta. Jokainen jälleenmyyjä voi päättää palvelumaksusta itse HSL:n hallitus ei asettanut palkkiolle kattoa https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006241715.html. HSL perusteli palkkiomuutosta sillä että kaikkia lipputuotteiden jälleenmyyjiä on kohdeltava tasapuolisesti. Whim-mobiililippuja myyvä MaasGlobal ei tällä hetkelle saa myyntiprovisiota kioskien tapaan.
> 
> Mielestäni perustelu nyt hieman ontuu koska MaaaGlobal myy mobiililippuja kun taas R-kioskeissa käydään lataamassa fyysisiä matkakortteja. Taitaa muutenkin Whim-mobiililippujen myynti olla todella pientä verrattuna R-kioskien matkakorttimyyntiin. Onko nyt niin, että HSL haluaa tälläkin tavalla saada ihmiset luopumaan matkakorteistaan ja siirtymään mobiililippuihin? Ymmärtäisin muutoksen jos matkakortin nettilataus edes olisi käytössä. Nykyään kuitenkin hyvin monen asiakkaan ainoa vaihtoehto on ladata kortti kioskilla. Mielenkiinnolla odotan miten R-kioski aikoo asian kanssa jatkossa menetellä. Ottavatko käyttöön palvelumaksun vai eivät?


Mitä hankalammaksi ja kalliimmaksi joukkoliikenteen käyttö tehdään, sitä vähemmän sitä käytetään. Kekkosen sanoin: Saatanan tunarit!

----------


## tohpeeri

> Mitä hankalammaksi ja kalliimmaksi joukkoliikenteen käyttö tehdään, sitä vähemmän sitä käytetään. Kekkosen sanoin: Saatanan tunarit!


Pitänee sitten mennä HSL:n toimistoon jonottamaan.

----------


## aki

> Mielestäni perustelu nyt hieman ontuu koska MaaaGlobal myy mobiililippuja kun taas R-kioskeissa käydään lataamassa fyysisiä matkakortteja. Taitaa muutenkin Whim-mobiililippujen myynti olla todella pientä verrattuna R-kioskien matkakorttimyyntiin. Onko nyt niin, että HSL haluaa tälläkin tavalla saada ihmiset luopumaan matkakorteistaan ja siirtymään mobiililippuihin? Ymmärtäisin muutoksen jos matkakortin nettilataus edes olisi käytössä. Nykyään kuitenkin hyvin monen asiakkaan ainoa vaihtoehto on ladata kortti kioskilla. Mielenkiinnolla odotan miten R-kioski aikoo asian kanssa jatkossa menetellä. Ottavatko käyttöön palvelumaksun vai eivät?


R-kioski harkitsee lopettavansa matkakorttien lataamisen HSL:n palkkiopäätöksen takia https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006242120.html  Toimitusjohtaja Teemu Rissasen mukaan HSL:n myyntipalkkio ei ole tähänkään mennessä kattanut kuluja.

"Julkiselta toimijalta on erikoista asettaa ihmiset eriarvoiseen asemaan lippujen hinnoissa eri kanavissa. Kaikilla ihmisillä ei ole kykyä tai mahdollisuuksia vaihtaa mobiililippuihin", R-kioskin toimitusjohtaja  Teemu Rissanen sanoo.

----------


## kuukanko

> Pitänee sitten mennä HSL:n toimistoon jonottamaan.


En yhtään ihmettelisi, jos HSL:n palvelupisteen perimät palvelumaksut olisivat suuremmat kuin muutakin bisnestä harjoittavan toimijan (esim. kioski tai päivittäistavarakauppa). HSL:n hallitus päätti tänään, että HSL:n hallitus päättää myöhemmin näiden uusien periaatteiden soveltamisesta HSL:n omissa palvelupisteissä ja jäsenkuntien perustamissa HSL-palvelupisteissä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Matkakortin lataukseen kioskeissa ja kaupoissa voi tulla palvelumaksu, HSL päätti kioskien ja kauppojen myyntipalkkioiden poistosta. Jokainen jälleenmyyjä voi päättää palvelumaksusta itse HSL:n hallitus ei asettanut palkkiolle kattoa https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006241715.html. HSL perusteli palkkiomuutosta sillä että kaikkia lipputuotteiden jälleenmyyjiä on kohdeltava tasapuolisesti. Whim-mobiililippuja myyvä MaasGlobal ei tällä hetkelle saa myyntiprovisiota kioskien tapaan.
> 
> Mielestäni perustelu nyt hieman ontuu koska MaaaGlobal myy mobiililippuja kun taas R-kioskeissa käydään lataamassa fyysisiä matkakortteja. Taitaa muutenkin Whim-mobiililippujen myynti olla todella pientä verrattuna R-kioskien matkakorttimyyntiin. Onko nyt niin, että HSL haluaa tälläkin tavalla saada ihmiset luopumaan matkakorteistaan ja siirtymään mobiililippuihin? Ymmärtäisin muutoksen jos matkakortin nettilataus edes olisi käytössä. Nykyään kuitenkin hyvin monen asiakkaan ainoa vaihtoehto on ladata kortti kioskilla. Mielenkiinnolla odotan miten R-kioski aikoo asian kanssa jatkossa menetellä. Ottavatko käyttöön palvelumaksun vai eivät?


Taattua höselilaatua. Ei tule äkkiseltään mieleen yhtäkään esimerkkiä maailmalta, jossa matkakortin lataamisesta pitäisi erikseen maksaa. Mutta onhan tämä tietysti tehokas tapa siirtää rikkaat autoihin ja köyhät jalkapatikkaan.

Mikä on mobiililippu? Sekö, johon vaaditaan se sovellus, joka on koko ajan jumissa ja josta höseli sitten tiedottelee jatkuvasti, että nyt ei toimi ja joskus toimii vain jollakin kortilla jne.

Nyt vaan toivotaan, että R-kioskit ja mahdollisimman moni muukin toimija lopettaa tuon matkakorttilatauksen. Jospa Höseli sitten ensimmäistä kertaa myöntäisi virheensä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Taattua höselilaatua. Ei tule äkkiseltään mieleen yhtäkään esimerkkiä maailmalta, jossa matkakortin lataamisesta pitäisi erikseen maksaa. Mutta onhan tämä tietysti tehokas tapa siirtää rikkaat autoihin ja köyhät jalkapatikkaan.
> 
> Mikä on mobiililippu? Sekö, johon vaaditaan se sovellus, joka on koko ajan jumissa ja josta höseli sitten tiedottelee jatkuvasti, että nyt ei toimi ja joskus toimii vain jollakin kortilla jne.
> 
> Nyt vaan toivotaan, että R-kioskit ja mahdollisimman moni muukin toimija lopettaa tuon matkakorttilatauksen. Jospa Höseli sitten ensimmäistä kertaa myöntäisi virheensä.


Onhan onneksi lippuautomaatit joissa voi ladata (sikäli kun toimii), mutta ongelma on siinä että jos maksaa työnantajan myöntämällä työmatkasaldolla niin kioski tai muu myyntipiste jota hoitaa ihminen on ainoa mahdollinen.

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Ei tule äkkiseltään mieleen yhtäkään esimerkkiä maailmalta, jossa matkakortin lataamisesta pitäisi erikseen maksaa.


Minulle tulee: Suomi. Valtakunnallisessa matkakortissa Waltissa on juuri samanlainen systeemi kuin mikä HSL:n uusi on (ja sieltä se varmaan onkin kopioitu).

----------


## aki

> Onhan onneksi lippuautomaatit joissa voi ladata (sikäli kun toimii), mutta ongelma on siinä että jos maksaa työnantajan myöntämällä työmatkasaldolla niin kioski tai muu myyntipiste jota hoitaa ihminen on ainoa mahdollinen.
> 
> t. Rainer


Ei se lippuautomaatti paljon auta jos lähin on kolmen kilometrin päässä juna-asemalla kun taas R-kioski on viereisellä ostarilla. Mobiililipun ja matkakortin välillä on iso ero käyttäjäryhmissä. Kun matkustaa bussissa niin selkeästi huomaa että mobiililippua kuljettajalle vilauttelee nuoremmat matkustajat kun taas iäkkäämmät matkustajat käyttävät pääsääntöisesti matkakorttia. 
Jos matkakortin latauksesta todella alettaisiin perimään asiakkailta palvelumaksua, niin tämä asettaisi matkakorttiasiakkaat epätasa-arvoiseen asemaan suhteessa mobiililippuja käyttäviin.

----------


## j-lu

^ Sellainen riski on olemassa, että jos haluaa maksaa asioita oravannahoilla, hinta saattaa olla ostajan kannalta huonompi kuin jos maksaa myyjälle mieluisammalla maksuvälineellä.

Ts. en ole koskaan ymmärtänyt itkua eri maksutapojen "epätasa-arvoisesta" kohtelusta. Sitä kutsutaan hinta-ohjaukseksi. Aivan samoin kuin lipun osto kuskilta voi olla kalliimpaa kuin lipun osto automaatista.

Edit: en tässä yritä edes vihjailla, että höselissä tämän asian osalta pyritään ohjaamaan hinnalla tai että koko sosialistipuljussa edes ymmärretään hintaohjauksesta mitään. Ainoastaan, ettei lipun tarvitse maksaa joka maksutavalla samaa.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Mikä on mobiililippu? Sekö, johon vaaditaan se sovellus, joka on koko ajan jumissa ja josta höseli sitten tiedottelee jatkuvasti, että nyt ei toimi ja joskus toimii vain jollakin kortilla jne.


Juuri se, mutta unohdit, että asiakas ottaa lisäksi riskin tarkastusmaksusta jos kännykkä rikkoutuu tai siitä vain loppuu akku. Kun kuitenkin tarkastajalla on mahdollisuus tarkistaa lipun olemassaolo omilla laitteillaan, tuntuu tämä täysin kohtuuttomalta.

----------


## Bellatrix

> en ole koskaan ymmärtänyt itkua eri maksutapojen "epätasa-arvoisesta" kohtelusta


Minä puolestani en ole koskaan ymmärtänyt miksi nykyisin lähes jokainen vastaantulija kulkee zombiena kuulematta ja näkemättä mitään mitä ympärillä tapahtuu naama kiinni jossain halavatun kännykässä, mutta tämä ei kuulu tähän -kaikki eivät vaan ymmärrä jokaista asiaa, eteenkään sellaista joka ei kosketa juuri häntä itseään.
Mutta asiaan: Kaikki EIVÄT omista älykännykkää.
Kaikilla EI OLE tarvetta moista hankkia -he kun käyttävät puhelinta siihen mihin hra Bell sen aikoinaan suunnitteli -eli puheluihin. Tietokoneella hoidetaan sitten sitä vaativat asiat, kuten tämän vuodatuksen kirjoittaminenkin (joka todennäköisesti aiheuttaa jättiläisherneiden invaasion kohti joidenkin lukijoiden klyyvareita mutta kaikkia ei voi miellyttää...)
Onko siis oikein pakottaa henkilö, joka ei mokomaa älymasiinaa tarvitse hankkimaan sellainen (maksaa satasia) sekä kustantamaan siihen nettiyhteys (maksaa vuodessa varmaan satasia) vain siksi että voisi ostaa sillä bussilipun ilman ylimääräisiä kustannuksia?
Minun mielestäni ei ole. Mutta minä en olekkaan kännykkä / someaddiktoitunut zombie.

----------


## markus1979

Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää, mikä oikeasti on eri maksukanavien todellinen kustannus. Ei varmaan HSL:n lippuautomaattienkaan ylläpito ilmaista ole, sen muutaman kympin maksun ottaminen kaupan tai kioskin kassalla muiden ostosten yhteydessä ei välttämättä ole mitenkään erityisen kallista. Ja saahan siitä myyntipiste sitten sitä asiakasvirtaa.

Epäilyttävää on kyllä se, että jos HSL tarjoaa ns. ilmaisen latailun automaatillaan (maksaen sen kulut itse) mutta ei suostu sitten pientä rahaa R-Kioskille välityksestä maksamaan. Ehkäpä jopa laitonta..

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

HSL vastasi kommenteissa, että R-kioski on sitoutunut välittämään HSL:n lippuja vuoteen 2024 asti. Onko sellaiseen sopimukseen sitten sovittu joku myyntikomissio ja onko tämmöinen sopimus julkinen? Ymmärsin, että HSL oli kilpailuttanut tämän myyntiverkoston kanssa tehtävän välityssopimuksen.

----------


## Salomaa

Lippujen lataajat ovat merkittävä asiakasryhmä R-kioskissa, usein ostavat samalla muutakin. Kaupallisesti ei olisi mielekästä periä lisämaksua matkakortista. 

Tallinnan Ühiskaartin voi ladata verkossa (tosin kömpelöä), mutta meillä vaan kortin nettilataaminen siirtyy vuodesta toiseen erilaisilla verukkeilla. sitten kun se on mahdollista niin matkakorttiasiakkaiden lisäostokset jäävät R-kioskien myynnistä pois, eikä se ole pikkusumma.

----------


## j-lu

> kaikki eivät vaan ymmärrä jokaista asiaa, eteenkään sellaista joka ei kosketa juuri häntä itseään.


Käytän korttia. Minulla ei ole hsl-mobiilisovellusta, enkä sitä luultavasti hanki niin kauan kuin on mahdollista käyttää korttia.

Silti käsitän ihan hyvin, että eri maksutavat voivat olla eri hintaisia ja olen sinut asian kanssa. 

Noin muuten en nähnyt viestisi sössötyksen liittyvän keskusteluun mitenkään.

----------


## petteri

HSL voisi sentään saada kauden verkkolaskutuksen matkakorttiin tai mahdollistaa kortin etälatauksen. Aikaisemmin minulla oli kymmenisen vuotta HSL:n suoraveloituslippu, jonka kausi meni joka kuukausi tililta. Ihan toimivaa. Jostain syystä suoraveloituslippua_ei järjestelmäuudistuksen yhteydessäpäivitetty e-laskuksi, kuten kaikki muut suoraveloitukset, vaan piti siirtyä takaisin lataamaan korttia. Kerran puoleen vuoteen tai kerran vuoteen olen ladannut korttia ärrällä.

HSL sovellusta en käytä, koska se ei toimi luotettavasti, kun HSL:n systeemi nurin niin usein.

----------


## aki

> Käytän korttia. Minulla ei ole hsl-mobiilisovellusta, enkä sitä luultavasti hanki niin kauan kuin on mahdollista käyttää korttia.
> 
> Silti käsitän ihan hyvin, että eri maksutavat voivat olla eri hintaisia ja olen sinut asian kanssa.


Eli mielestäsi on ihan ok että valtaosa asiakkaista maksaisi matkakortin lataamisesta enemmän kuin vähemmistö jotka käyttävät mobiililippuja?

Kyllä minulle käy ihan hyvin että eri palvelupisteet alkavat perimään palvelumaksua lataamisesta. Mutta ei ennen kuin tälle on olemassa oikea vaihtoehto, eli matkakortin lataamisen netissä pitää onnistua ennen palvelumaksujen tuloa. 
Tähän tietenkin joku taas sanoo että voi siirtyä mobiililipun käyttäjäksi jos ei halua maksaa palvelumaksuja tai käyttää lippuautomaattia. Ihan oikeasti se älypuhelin ja mobiili ei vain kaikille sovi. Lippuautomaattejakin löytyy yleensä vain juna - ja metroasemilta sekä terminaaleista.

Hesarissa oli tänään Marja Salomaan juttu tästä HSL:n takkuisesta etenemisestä esimerkiksi nettilataamisen suhteen. Jutussa mainitaan että nettilataaminen saattaisi tulla jo tänä syksynä tai vuodenvaihteessa. Toivon tosiaan että se vihdoin tulisi, mutta pahaa pelkään että ei onnistu vielä aikoihin.

----------


## j-lu

> Eli mielestäsi on ihan ok että valtaosa asiakkaista maksaisi matkakortin lataamisesta enemmän kuin vähemmistö jotka käyttävät mobiililippuja?


Jos haluaa ladata korttiaan kolmannen osapuolen tarjoamalla palvelulla, niin on ihan luonnollista, että se palvelu maksaa. 

Toki hsln pitää tarjota mahdollisuus ladata korttia muutoinkin kuin kolmannen osapuolen palvelussa, mutta niin se tekeekin. Asemilla saa ladata korttia automaatilla. Se on ihan riittävästi, joskin nettilataaminenkin olisi suotavaa.

----------


## Salomaa

Joukkoliikenteen vakiokäyttäjä jossain vaiheessa matkustaa kuitenkin liikenteen solmukohdissa, joissa on isompi automaatti, jossa voi kortilla ladata sekä kautta että arvoa. varsin kätevä. Kone ehdottaa ensin kahden viikon kautta, mutta jota muutamalla painaksulle voi kasvattaa. Eikä näillä automaateilla yleensä ole yhden hengen jonoa pitempää toisin kuin R-kioskeilla.

----------


## killerpop

> Joukkoliikenteen vakiokäyttäjä jossain vaiheessa matkustaa kuitenkin liikenteen solmukohdissa, joissa on isompi automaatti, jossa voi kortilla ladata sekä kautta että arvoa. varsin kätevä. Kone ehdottaa ensin kahden viikon kautta, mutta jota muutamalla painaksulle voi kasvattaa. Eikä näillä automaateilla yleensä ole yhden hengen jonoa pitempää toisin kuin R-kioskeilla.


Joukkoliikenteen vakiokäyttäjä tuskin ensin kävelee sinne solmukohtaan, jos se ei ole se oma nousupysäkki saatikka lähelläkään sitä. Tilanne siis silloin kun armo tai kausi loppunut. Itse mm kuljin paljon TamperePirkkolantie, PirkkolantieKarvaamonkuja. No siinä vaiheessa kun sovellus tai silloinen oma.matkakortti.fi antoi ymmärtää että armo ei riitä, niin käveltävähän se oli. Toki varmaan Huopalahden asemaltakin olisi saanut tankattua korttiin virtaa, jos olisi jostain sen ehjän pömpelin löytäny, mutta pysäkinväli solmukohdasta toiseen ei ainakaan itseä innostanut.

Nyt se nettilataus ensisijaisesti kuntoon, kyllä muillekin palvelupisteille varmasti on kysyntää, koska palveluverkosto on sangen surkea.

----------


## Max

> Tilanne siis silloin kun armo tai kausi loppunut.


"Armon" päätyttyä tosiaan esim. Leinelästä on nytkin matkustettava ensin jonnekin lataamaan. Tunnustan, että olen tällaisessa tapauksessa mennyt ainakin kerran pummilla Tikkurilaan, kun sieltä ostettu kausilippu kuitenkin kattaa koko päivän. Mutta tästäkin syystä kovasti toivoisin sitä nettilataussysteemiä mahdollisimman nopeasti.

----------


## irritus

> Asemilla saa ladata korttia automaatilla.


Jos vain voisikin, mutta kun ei pysty. Ainoastaan 41 % HSL-alueen rautatieasemista on varustettu automaatein, joilla voi ladata matkakortteja.




> Toki varmaan Huopalahden asemaltakin olisi saanut tankattua korttiin virtaa


Teoriassa kyllä, mikäli vain tietää, että monilippuautomaatti on idän puoleisessa alikulkutunnelissa. Asemalle läntisen alikulun kautta tullut ei välttämättä löydä koko automaattia. Seuraavaksi lähimmät latausautomaatit ovat Pohjois-Haagan ja Pitäjänmäen asemilla.

----------


## Salomaa

> Joukkoliikenteen vakiokäyttäjä tuskin ensin kävelee sinne solmukohtaan, jos se ei ole se oma nousupysäkki saatikka lähelläkään sitä. Tilanne siis silloin kun armo tai kausi loppunut. Itse mm kuljin paljon TamperePirkkolantie, PirkkolantieKarvaamonkuja. No siinä vaiheessa kun sovellus tai silloinen oma.matkakortti.fi antoi ymmärtää että armo ei riitä, niin käveltävähän se oli. Toki varmaan Huopalahden asemaltakin olisi saanut tankattua korttiin virtaa, jos olisi jostain sen ehjän pömpelin löytäny, mutta pysäkinväli solmukohdasta toiseen ei ainakaan itseä innostanut.
> 
> Nyt se nettilataus ensisijaisesti kuntoon, kyllä muillekin palvelupisteille varmasti on kysyntää, koska palveluverkosto on sangen surkea.


Pointtihan on siinä että vakiokäyttäjä matkustaessaan hyvissä ajoin ennen kauden loppumista lataa uuden kauden kun havaitsee ohikulkiessaan vapaan automaatin. Tarkoitin nimenomaan sitä uuden kauden varaamista vanhan ollessa vielä voimassa. Samaa mieltä siitä, että se nettilatus olisi nyt saatava pian.  Kun se toimii, niin sitä voi kyllä kehua ilmastoteoksi.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

Paljonko tuo R-kioski on tähän mennessä saanut komissiota lipunmyynnistä? Onko siitä joku julkinen hankintasopimus HSL:n ja R-kioskin välillä? Paikallislehdessä väitettiin, että 2 %, mutta aiemmin olin kuullut suullisesti toisen luvun.

----------


## Akizz

HSL on päättänyt alentaa kalleimpien lippujensa hintoja keväällä 2020.

https://www.hsl.fi/uutiset/2019/pisi...0-alussa-18548

----------


## aki

> HSL on päättänyt alentaa kalleimpien lippujensa hintoja keväällä 2020.
> 
> https://www.hsl.fi/uutiset/2019/pisi...0-alussa-18548


Eikös tuo hintamuutos tapahdu jo heti vuodenvaihteessa, eli ei tarvitse kevääseen odottaa.

Näiden hinnanalennusten myötä Helsingissä näyttää taas voimistuvan vaatimukset edullisemman "sisäisen" lipun puolesta https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006288599.html.

----------


## Akizz

> Eikös tuo hintamuutos tapahdu jo heti vuodenvaihteessa, eli ei tarvitse kevääseen odottaa.


Itse lasken että kevät alkaa 1.1. (eihän se nyt ihan ala mutta itse tottunut näin sanomaan) joten tämä nyt ihan tulkintakysymys. Vuoden alussa joka tapauksessa..  :Smile:

----------


## aki

R-kioskit ottavat käyttöön palvelumaksun matkakortin latauksesta vuoden alusta lähtien https://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikk...illa-asiakkaat.
Palkkio on muutaman prosentin luokkaa lipun hinnasta, kertoo R-kioski Oy:n toimitusjohtaja Teemu Rissanen. Palkkion tarkkaa prosenttimäärää Rissanen ei etukäteen halua kertoa kilpailullisista syistä. Tarkempi hinnoittelu selviää vuoden alussa.

Jos palvelumaksu olisi esimerkiksi 3%, niin 30vrk AB-kausilipun 59,70 hintaan tulisi lisää 1,80. 5% tekisi lisähintaa jo 3. Miksi pitää lähteä kikkailemaan prosenttiperusteisella maksulla kun kaikkein selkein tapa olisi lyödä jokaiseen lataukseen esimerkiksi kiinteä euron palvelumaksu.

----------


## 339-DF

Kuka yllättyi siitä, että matkakortin nettilataus ei alakaan vuodenvaihteessa, mutta palvelumaksut myyntipistelatauksiin tulevat kyllä voimaan vuodenvaihteessa?  :Very Happy: 




> Miksi pitää lähteä kikkailemaan prosenttiperusteisella maksulla kun kaikkein selkein tapa olisi lyödä jokaiseen lataukseen esimerkiksi kiinteä euron palvelumaksu.


Tulee mieleen kaksi syytä.

Ärrä myy noita lippuja vain siksi, että saa houkuteltua puljuunsa väkeä, joka sitten toivottavasti ostaa sieltä jotain muuta samalla. Kannattaa siis yrittää houkutella porukka sinne mahdollisimman usein. Kiinteällä palvelumaksulla kävisivät mahdollisimman harvoin.

Toinen on se, että meillä Suomessa on aina tapana kitistä siitä, miten kaikki kurittaa erityisesti köyhiä. Jos on varaa ladata vain vähäsen kerrallaan, ja pitäisi maksaa joka kerta kiinteä palkkio, niin varmaan siitä nousisi meteli. Nyt saa ladata usein ja vähän, ja palkkio joustaa.

----------


## LateZ

Lippuautomaattien käyttö vaikuttaa vähäiseltä. Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää, paljonko yksi asiointikerta todellisuudessa tulee HSL:lle maksamaan. Automaatilla voisi olla käytössä prosenttipohjainen palvelumaksu, jolla niitten huolto- ja asennus- ja ylläpitokulut katettaisiin.

Mobiilisovelluksen ylläpito maksaa ja maksunvälittäjä perii varmasti palvelumaksun. Miksei näitä kuluja siirretä suoraan asiakkaalle? HSL:n palvelupisteessä voisi neuvonta maksaa 5 euroa kerralta ja kolme euroa minuutilta, jottei netistä aikataulut katsova joutuisi oman lippunsa hinnassa kattamaan tuollaisen itselleen turhan palvelun kuluja. Mutta toisaalta reittioppaan ylläpito maksaa ja sellainenkin asiakas, joka aikatauluja katsomatta menee pysäkille, joutuu maksamaan oppaan ylläpidosta. Ei mene tämäkään oikeudenmukaisesti.

----------


## Piirka

Miksi Höseli ei muuten liittynyt Waltti-järjestelmään? Piti näköjään keksiä pyörä uudelleen. Selailin muutaman Waltti-paikkakunnan taksoitusta. Jyväskylässä ei peritä muuta maksua, kuin uuden kortin hankinnasta 5 . Kuopiossa on taas todella sekava palvelumaksuhinnasto. Bussilataus kustantaa 3 , kaupungin palvelupisteissä 1,50 . Eräässä torin varren tavaratalossa lätkäistään 6%:n palvelumaksu ja Ärrillä 3:06%:n. Köyhien kannattaa ladata pienisummaista arvoa viimeksimainituilla. Waltti-nettikaupassa ei kuopiolaisten tosin tarvitse maksaa lisämaksua ollenkaan.

----------


## aki

Myös HOK-elanto ja K-ryhmä perivät maksua HSL:n matkalippujen latauksesta, "Palvelumaksu vaihtelee lipputyypeittäin 0,5 eurosta 2 euroon" https://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikk...en-latauksesta

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> Lippuautomaattien käyttö vaikuttaa vähäiseltä. Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää, paljonko yksi asiointikerta todellisuudessa tulee HSL:lle maksamaan. Automaatilla voisi olla käytössä prosenttipohjainen palvelumaksu, jolla niitten huolto- ja asennus- ja ylläpitokulut katettaisiin.
> 
> Mobiilisovelluksen ylläpito maksaa ja maksunvälittäjä perii varmasti palvelumaksun. Miksei näitä kuluja siirretä suoraan asiakkaalle? HSL:n palvelupisteessä voisi neuvonta maksaa 5 euroa kerralta ja kolme euroa minuutilta, jottei netistä aikataulut katsova joutuisi oman lippunsa hinnassa kattamaan tuollaisen itselleen turhan palvelun kuluja. Mutta toisaalta reittioppaan ylläpito maksaa ja sellainenkin asiakas, joka aikatauluja katsomatta menee pysäkille, joutuu maksamaan oppaan ylläpidosta. Ei mene tämäkään oikeudenmukaisesti.


Heität hyviä kysymyksiä. HSL:n hankintapäätöksista voi haarukoida jonkun verran paljonko HSL maksaa esimerkiksi mobiilisovelluksen ylläpidosta. Luottokorttimaksut mobiilisovelluksessa sisältävät aina myös kustannuksia. Esimerkiksi maksuoperaattori Stripe veloittaa 0,25   + 1.4% joten esimerkiksi aikuisten AB-lipusta (2,80 ) aiheutunee HSL:lle kuluja joka tapauksessa arviolta lähelle 10 % lipun hinnasta. (HSL on ostanut mobiilisovelluksensa maksupalvelukehitystä Poplatek/Poplapay-nimiseltä suomalaiselta firmalta, jonka maksukuluista minulla ei ole tietoa.) Suuremmissa maksuissa kulu on prosentuaalisesti selvästi pienempi. Ehkäpä tämä mobiiliin ja korttimaksuihin siirtyminen selittää myös miksi HSL niin innokkaasti laski pidempien matkojen hintoja. Korttimaksamisen kuluista mainitaan myös HSL:n toiminta- ja taloussuunnitelmassa, että se on kasvava kuluerä (kohdassa Muut kulut), joskin siellä 2 milj.  vuodessa, joka on vain 0,5 % kaikista lipputuloista (vajaa 400 milj. /vuodessa).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:58 ----------




> Miksi Höseli ei muuten liittynyt Waltti-järjestelmään? Piti näköjään keksiä pyörä uudelleen. Selailin muutaman Waltti-paikkakunnan taksoitusta. Jyväskylässä ei peritä muuta maksua, kuin uuden kortin hankinnasta 5 . Kuopiossa on taas todella sekava palvelumaksuhinnasto. Bussilataus kustantaa 3 , kaupungin palvelupisteissä 1,50 . Eräässä torin varren tavaratalossa lätkäistään 6%:n palvelumaksu ja Ärrillä 3:06%:n. Köyhien kannattaa ladata pienisummaista arvoa viimeksimainituilla. Waltti-nettikaupassa ei kuopiolaisten tosin tarvitse maksaa lisämaksua ollenkaan.


HSL omistaa 14,5 % Waltista (TVV lippu- ja maksujärjestelmä Oy). Eihän HSL:n mikään pakko olisi ollut ottaa lisämaksuja käyttöön, mutta tekivät sen koska eräät tahot ovat vaatineet tasapuolista kohtelua mobiilikanavissa myymistään lipuista t.s. samaa provikkaa mikä aiemmin oli leivottu sisään lippujenhintoihin. R-kioskihan on saanut myyntikomissiota HSL-lipuista tähän asti. En ole aivan selvillä mikä on ollut komissioperuste, onko se ollut 2% vai 4 % myynnistä vai joku muu.

Kuluja tuosta lipunmyynnistä joka tapauksessa syntyy, joten ei tuo Waltti mikään ratkaisu olisi ollut vaan erilainen komissiotapa.

----------


## Akizz

> Kuka yllättyi siitä, että matkakortin nettilataus ei alakaan vuodenvaihteessa, mutta palvelumaksut myyntipistelatauksiin tulevat kyllä voimaan vuodenvaihteessa?


En todella yllättynyt..  :Very Happy:  
Milloin nettilataus muuten olisi tarkoitus ottaa käyttöön?

----------


## tohpeeri

> En todella yllättynyt..  
> Milloin nettilataus muuten olisi tarkoitus ottaa käyttöön?


On kyllä kummallista, että Tallinnan matkakortteja voi ladata netissä ainakin Suomessa , Ruotsissa ja Latviassa mutta Helsingissä ei saada mitään aikaan. 
 Tähän liittyen: minulla on tapana ladata kautta kolme kuukautta kerralla. Lisäksi pidän kortilla aina jonkin verran arvoa. Olen yleensä tehnyt lataukset R-kioskeissa mutta nyt siirryn jonottamaan HSL:n omiin pisteisiin. Mitään palvelumaksuja en hyväksy.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Mitään palvelumaksuja en hyväksy.


Sama mielipide myös täällä. Auttaiskohan asiaan valitus Kilpailu- ja kuluttajavirastoon tai kuluttajaviranomaisille?

----------


## canis lupus

Kun matkakortin lataamisesta aletaan veloittaa niin voitaisiin samalla luopua koko HSL tukemisesta verovaroin. Käyttäjät maksaisivat itse koko palvelunsa ja se mitä käytetään nyt julkiseen liikenteeseen voitaisiin vaikka käyttää sote palveluiden parantamiseen

----------


## iiko

> Sama mielipide myös täällä. Auttaiskohan asiaan valitus Kilpailu- ja kuluttajavirastoon tai kuluttajaviranomaisille?


Ei auta valittaminen, sillä lipunmyyjällä on ihan oikeasti oikeus veloittaa asiakkaalta se kulu, joka lipunmyyntioperaatiossa syntyy. Ja kun HSL ei maksa enää komissioita kellekään, niin jostainhan se kustannus on saatava. 

Kannattaa siis käyttää lippuautomaatteja, vaikkakaan en ymmärrä, mikä siinä nettiostamisessa on niin vaikeaa ettei sitä saa aikaiseksi..

----------


## Akizz

> Kun matkakortin lataamisesta aletaan veloittaa niin voitaisiin samalla luopua koko HSL tukemisesta verovaroin.


Ylipäätään kaikki HSL:n toiminta vaikuttaa yksityisen ahneen yrityksen toiminnalta, ei missään nimessä kuntayhtymän. Kuten linjastot, hinnoittelu, lippuvalikoima, asukasvuorovaikuttaminen, kuntien kannanotot ja vastustus....

----------


## Salomaa

Mihinköhän perustuu se että esim R-kioskien palvelumaksu kerrotaan 1.1. Voisihan sen kertoa nyt.

----------


## ttsirkia

> Mihinköhän perustuu se että esim R-kioskien palvelumaksu kerrotaan 1.1. Voisihan sen kertoa nyt.


Kukaan ei halua avata peliä palveluhinnaston osalta? Jokainen odottaa loppuun saakka ja lyö sitten hinnat tiskiin, kun on pakko. Onkohan oletettavissa, että palvelumaksuissa tulee olemaan eroa ja syntyykö tässä jonkinlaista kilpailua?

----------


## LimoSWN

> HSL voisi sentään saada kauden verkkolaskutuksen matkakorttiin tai mahdollistaa kortin etälatauksen. Aikaisemmin minulla oli kymmenisen vuotta HSL:n suoraveloituslippu, jonka kausi meni joka kuukausi tililta. Ihan toimivaa. Jostain syystä suoraveloituslippua_ei järjestelmäuudistuksen yhteydessäpäivitetty e-laskuksi, kuten kaikki muut suoraveloitukset, vaan piti siirtyä takaisin lataamaan korttia. Kerran puoleen vuoteen tai kerran vuoteen olen ladannut korttia ärrällä.
> 
> HSL sovellusta en käytä, koska se ei toimi luotettavasti, kun HSL:n systeemi nurin niin usein.


Kuljet ilmeisen vähän, tai lataa useita satoja euroja kerralla,  Itse töissä käyvänä 30-32 päivää lataavana vanhaa Seutua, nyt ABC, välillä arvoa 10 - 20 lisäksi, mut ei mulla ole rahaa ladata kerralla edes tuota puoltavuotta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:49 ----------




> Pointtihan on siinä että vakiokäyttäjä matkustaessaan hyvissä ajoin ennen kauden loppumista lataa uuden kauden kun havaitsee ohikulkiessaan vapaan automaatin. Tarkoitin nimenomaan sitä uuden kauden varaamista vanhan ollessa vielä voimassa. Samaa mieltä siitä, että se nettilatus olisi nyt saatava pian.  Kun se toimii, niin sitä voi kyllä kehua ilmastoteoksi.


Aijemmin työtön ollessani, olin silloinkin vakiokäyttäjä aina se seutu ( ABC ), mut aina ne rahat ei osunu kohdilleen sen kauden loppumisen kanssa. joskus oli parikin päivää kauden loppumisen jälkeen mentävä lataamaan se kortti lähimmälle ärrälle, koska täällä lähin asema jossa vain kertalippu-automaatti, senkään toimivuudesta ei mene aina takuuseen. Ollaan sentään Suomen toiseksi suurimmassa kaupungissa, kaupunki on ollut ties miten kauan yhteistariffi-järjestelmässä. 

jonkun matkan saatoin tehdä ilman litteraa, tai tikettiä, varsinkin pois päin sieltä läheltä sulkija lihaksen  ydintä. Siihen aikaan VR:n oma lippujärjestelmäkin oli halvempi ostaa lippu, kuin tämä kuntien yhteinen. Lähin monilippu automaatti on Morbyn  asemalla, tai Kirkkonummella  Keskustassa ( Masalassa ei myös ole kuin kertalippu-automaatti ), joilla voi sen lipun itse ladata automaatilla. Ei se lippukaan aina tule edes nyt vasta ladattua kuin sen 1 tai 2 ennen loppua, vaikka rahaa olisi se tehdä aijemminkin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 02:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:03 ----------




> Ei auta valittaminen, sillä lipunmyyjällä on ihan oikeasti oikeus veloittaa asiakkaalta se kulu, joka lipunmyyntioperaatiossa syntyy. Ja kun HSL ei maksa enää komissioita kellekään, niin jostainhan se kustannus on saatava. 
> 
> Kannattaa siis käyttää lippuautomaatteja, vaikkakaan en ymmärrä, mikä siinä nettiostamisessa on niin vaikeaa ettei sitä saa aikaiseksi..


Miksi siitä lippuautomaatin käyttämisestä ei peritä sitä maksua, se laite tarvitsee internet yhteyden ja sähköä. ja laitteiden jatkuvat huollot paikanpäällä, ne maksaa. Joku á 6  per käytetty kerta lippuun lisää automaatilla ladatessa.

----------


## Korppi

> Lippujen lataajat ovat merkittävä asiakasryhmä R-kioskissa, usein ostavat samalla muutakin. Kaupallisesti ei olisi mielekästä periä lisämaksua matkakortista. 
> 
> Tallinnan Ühiskaartin voi ladata verkossa (tosin kömpelöä), mutta meillä vaan kortin nettilataaminen siirtyy vuodesta toiseen erilaisilla verukkeilla. sitten kun se on mahdollista niin matkakorttiasiakkaiden lisäostokset jäävät R-kioskien myynnistä pois, eikä se ole pikkusumma.


Minä en kyllä koskaan osta mitään muuta. Miksi ostaisi niillä hinnoilla?

----------


## iiko

> Miksi siitä lippuautomaatin käyttämisestä ei peritä sitä maksua, se laite tarvitsee internet yhteyden ja sähköä. ja laitteiden jatkuvat huollot paikanpäällä, ne maksaa. Joku á 6  per käytetty kerta lippuun lisää automaatilla ladatessa.


Veloitetaan siitäkin, se on HSL:lle kustannus ja maksat sen lipun hinnassa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Minä en kyllä koskaan osta mitään muuta. Miksi ostaisi niillä hinnoilla?


Mä ostan useastikin R-Kioskeista evästä tai vastaavaa. Arvotan oman aikani niin kalliiksi, että kannattaa.  :Smile:

----------


## Melamies

> Mä ostan useastikin R-Kioskeista evästä tai vastaavaa. Arvotan oman aikani niin kalliiksi, että kannattaa.


Siellä on myös usein tarjouksia eväissä, joten hinta/laatu/tuotteen toimitusaika-suhde on hyvä.  En mainosta enempää.

----------


## Jussi

R-kioskeille ja muille latauspaikoille yksi myyntivaltti voisi olla jättää myyntipalkkio perimättä jos samalla ostaa x eurolla muutakin.

----------


## aki

R-kioskin palvelumaksut löytyy nyt ärrän nettisivuilta. Kausilippu: 3,5% lipun hinnasta. Arvolippu: 1/kpl. Ainakaan viiden euron arvon latausta ei kannata enää ärrällä kortille tehdä.

----------


## irritus

Helsingin kaupunkiympäristölautakunta haluaa HSL:n selvittävän, mitä yhden vyöhykkeen liput tulisivat maksamaan ja mitä vaikutuksia niillä olisi liikenteeseen.

Helsingin Sanomat 21.01.2020 Poliitikot vaativat takaisin halpaa HSL-lippua Helsingin kantakaupunkiin

----------


## 339-DF

> Helsingin kaupunkiympäristölautakunta haluaa HSL:n selvittävän, mitä yhden vyöhykkeen liput tulisivat maksamaan ja mitä vaikutuksia niillä olisi liikenteeseen.
> 
> Helsingin Sanomat 21.01.2020 Poliitikot vaativat takaisin halpaa HSL-lippua Helsingin kantakaupunkiin


Sen päivän kun näkis että Höseli nöyrtyy. Jos pakotetaan, niin lopputulos on jotain "AB 2,80  ja A 2,70 ". Niiltä loppuis rahat kesken jos ei pakotettais helsinkiläisiä rahoittamaan peltobusseja.

----------


## Korppi

> Helsingin kaupunkiympäristölautakunta haluaa HSL:n selvittävän, mitä yhden vyöhykkeen liput tulisivat maksamaan ja mitä vaikutuksia niillä olisi liikenteeseen.
> 
> Helsingin Sanomat 21.01.2020 Poliitikot vaativat takaisin halpaa HSL-lippua Helsingin kantakaupunkiin


Takaisin? Eihän tuollaista ole ollut vuosikymmeniin, ellei ratikkalippua oteta mukaan. Jos tuollainen otetaan niin samalla pitäisi ottaa vastaava Tapiolan seudulle, Leppävaaran seudulle jne. Koko systeemi menisi pilalle. Monille on vaikea ymmärtää että HSL on eri kuin vanha HKL.

----------


## 339-DF

> Monille on vaikea ymmärtää että HSL on eri kuin vanha HKL.


Niin. Monille on vaikea ymmärtää sekin, miksi Helsingin kantakaupungissa asuvien pitää ristisubventoida jossain periferiassa tyhjänä seilaavia peltobusseja.

Helsingin kannalta Höselistä ei ole seurannut käytännössä mitään hyvää. Saa väittää vastaan perustelujen kera. Mutta arvelen, että jos voisi palata takaisin 15 vuoden taakse, niin aika moni poliitikko jättäisi Höselin perustamatta ja jatkaisi vanhalla HKL-YTV-linjalla.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Niin. Monille on vaikea ymmärtää sekin, miksi Helsingin kantakaupungissa asuvien pitää ristisubventoida jossain periferiassa tyhjänä seilaavia peltobusseja.
> 
> Helsingin kannalta Höselistä ei ole seurannut käytännössä mitään hyvää. Saa väittää vastaan perustelujen kera. Mutta arvelen, että jos voisi palata takaisin 15 vuoden taakse, niin aika moni poliitikko jättäisi Höselin perustamatta ja jatkaisi vanhalla HKL-YTV-linjalla.


Olen täysin samaa mieltä! Vanhan kunnon HKL:n ja YTV:n asiat osattiin hyvin tehdä!

----------


## Makke93

> Helsingin kannalta Höselistä ei ole seurannut käytännössä mitään hyvää. Saa väittää vastaan perustelujen kera. Mutta arvelen, että jos voisi palata takaisin 15 vuoden taakse, niin aika moni poliitikko jättäisi Höselin perustamatta ja jatkaisi vanhalla HKL-YTV-linjalla.


Itse en pahemmin vielä noina aikoina seurannut, mutta täällä vanhoja ketjuja lukeneena eivät nuo ajat niin ruusuisilta vaikuta. Useassa yhteydessä puhutaan lähtöjen vähentämisestä kuormittuneiltakin linjoilta HKL:n ja YTV:n toimesta budjettialijäämän takia, jota en enää HSL:n aikana muista tapahtuneen.

----------


## Akizz

> Monille on vaikea ymmärtää sekin, miksi Helsingin kantakaupungissa asuvien pitää ristisubventoida jossain periferiassa tyhjänä seilaavia peltobusseja.


HSL on kuntayhtymä. Sen tehtävänä on tarjota joukkoliikennepalveluita kaikille sen jäsenkunnille, joista jokainen maksaa HSL:lle niiden toteutuksesta. Jos vain taloudellisesti kannattavia linjoja ajettaisiin, joko systeemi ei toimisi.

----------


## j-lu

Kokoomus sai sitten kaupunginhallituksen ottamaan kannan, että HSLn pitäisi selvittää mahdollisuutta yhden vyöhykkeen lipuille.

Tästähän nyt ei suoraan seuraa mitään, mutta kokoomuksen aloitteellisuus asiassa on tietysti positiivisen mielenkiintoista, ja pidän enemmän tai vähemmän selvänä, että HSLn suuntaan syntyy painetta tarkastella, kuinka paljon Helsinkiä voi joukkoliikenteen järjestämisessä jallittaa. 

Koronan myötähän on ollut puhetta, että Helsinki on jopa valmis irtaantumaan yhteisestä hinnoittelusta: se on valmis subventoimaan enemmän, ettei helsinkiläisten joukkoliikenne kallistu/heikkene. Tässä olisi nähdäkseni mahdollisuuksia sellaiseen terveeseen kehitykseen, että kunnat määrittelisivät joukkoliikenteensä palvelutason ja hinnan itsenäisemmin, eikä pakotettuna samanlaiseen könttäratkaisuun kuin nykyään. 

Jos vielä tuohon yhden vyöhykkeen lippuun palaa, niin optimaalisin ratkaisu lienee aikaperustainen, esim. 15 minuutin, lippu. Siinä vyöhykerajat eivät tulisi ongelmaksi.

----------


## Makke93

Minusta rupee tuntumaan, että HSL teki virheen pehmentämällä vyöhykerajoja useamman vyöhykkeen minimilipulla, eikä tekemällä vyöhykkeistä osittain päällekkäisiä. Nyt kun matkustaja katsoo karttaa ja näkee vyöhykeet A, B ja C muttei vastaavia lippuja tulee herkästi ensimmäisenä mieleen että näin pitäisi olla. Jos olisi alunperin tehty vyöhykkeistä päällekkäisiä eli A vyöhyke olisi nykyiset A sekä B ja vyöhyke B olisi nykyiset B sekä C, kynnys vaatia pienempää A-vyöhykettä ja sille halvempaa lippua olisi korkeampi kuin yhden vyöhykkeen lippujen vaatiminen. 

Jos nämä nyt edes vaatisivat pienempiä vyöhykkeitä yhden vyöhykkeen lippujen sijaan. Siinä olisi nimittäin se hyöty ettei palata tilanteeseen, jossa tietyt lyhyet pääkaupunkiseudun sisäiset matkat vaativatkin peruslippua kalliimpaa lippua.

----------


## Minä vain

> Kokoomus sai sitten kaupunginhallituksen ottamaan kannan, että HSLn pitäisi selvittää mahdollisuutta yhden vyöhykkeen lipuille.
> 
> Tästähän nyt ei suoraan seuraa mitään, mutta kokoomuksen aloitteellisuus asiassa on tietysti positiivisen mielenkiintoista, ja pidän enemmän tai vähemmän selvänä, että HSLn suuntaan syntyy painetta tarkastella, kuinka paljon Helsinkiä voi joukkoliikenteen järjestämisessä jallittaa. 
> 
> Koronan myötähän on ollut puhetta, että Helsinki on jopa valmis irtaantumaan yhteisestä hinnoittelusta: se on valmis subventoimaan enemmän, ettei helsinkiläisten joukkoliikenne kallistu/heikkene. Tässä olisi nähdäkseni mahdollisuuksia sellaiseen terveeseen kehitykseen, että kunnat määrittelisivät joukkoliikenteensä palvelutason ja hinnan itsenäisemmin, eikä pakotettuna samanlaiseen könttäratkaisuun kuin nykyään. 
> 
> Jos vielä tuohon yhden vyöhykkeen lippuun palaa, niin optimaalisin ratkaisu lienee aikaperustainen, esim. 15 minuutin, lippu. Siinä vyöhykerajat eivät tulisi ongelmaksi.


Yhden vyöhykkeen lippuhan merkitsee vain paluuta siihen, että on lyhyitä kalliita matkoja ja pitkiä halpoja matkoja. Tuolloin Kulosaaresta on kallista käydä Herttoniemen metroaseman viereisessä palvelukeskittymässä vaikka Prismassa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:19 ----------




> Minusta rupee tuntumaan, että HSL teki virheen pehmentämällä vyöhykerajoja useamman vyöhykkeen minimilipulla, eikä tekemällä vyöhykkeistä osittain päällekkäisiä. Nyt kun matkustaja katsoo karttaa ja näkee vyöhykeet A, B ja C muttei vastaavia lippuja tulee herkästi ensimmäisenä mieleen että näin pitäisi olla. Jos olisi alunperin tehty vyöhykkeistä päällekkäisiä eli A vyöhyke olisi nykyiset A sekä B ja vyöhyke B olisi nykyiset B sekä C, kynnys vaatia pienempää A-vyöhykettä ja sille halvempaa lippua olisi korkeampi kuin yhden vyöhykkeen lippujen vaatiminen. 
> 
> Jos nämä nyt edes vaatisivat pienempiä vyöhykkeitä yhden vyöhykkeen lippujen sijaan. Siinä olisi nimittäin se hyöty ettei palata tilanteeseen, jossa tietyt lyhyet pääkaupunkiseudun sisäiset matkat vaativatkin peruslippua kalliimpaa lippua.


Näkisin myös A, AB, B... järjestelmän psykologisesti paremmaksi. Tällöin tuntuisi siltä, että jotain tulee kaupan päälle, kun AB-vyöhykkeelle pääsee sekä A- että B-lipuilla.

----------


## Max

> Näkisin myös A, AB, B... järjestelmän psykologisesti paremmaksi. Tällöin tuntuisi siltä, että jotain tulee kaupan päälle, kun AB-vyöhykkeelle pääsee sekä A- että B-lipuilla.


Täysin samaa mieltä.

Samantapainen psykologinen virhe on tehty Vihdintien pikaratikan kohdalla. Jos olisi kerrottu, että nelonen käännetään Munkkiniemestä Kannelmäkeen, ja Munkkiniemen rannasta tulee uusi linja Eiraan, oltaisiin a) lähempänä totuutta ja b) kuulostaisi siltä, että Munkkiniemeen tulee jotain lisää, eikä siltä, että sieltä viedään keskustayhteys.

----------


## j-lu

Ei tässä nyt niinkään ole kyse vyöhykkeistä ja psykologiasta kuin siitä, että julkinen instanssi tuottaa puoliksi verorahoilla palvelua, joka on hinnoiteltu monopolihenkisesti maksimoimaan tuloja. Tämä on täysin järjetöntä yhteiskunnan kannalta.

Varsinkin raideliikenteessä pitäisi tulojen maksimoinnin sijaan pyrkiä käyttäjämäärän maksimointiin. Kiinteät kustannukset suuret, muuttuvat pienet, eli matkustajapaikkojen kuljettaminen on edullista, investointi oli kallis. Hinnoittelussa pitäisi tämän vuoksi pyrkiä lähelle rajakustannusta, koska yhteiskunta maksaa paitsi raideliikenteen investoinnit, myös sen vajaakäytön ja sen jälkeen kun investointi on tehty, vajaakäyttö on puhdasta hyvinvointitappiota.

Voi olla, että matkustajamääriä maksimoitaessa HSL tulot putoaisivat ja varsinkin bussiliikennettä jouduttaisiin karsimaan tappiollisimmasta päästä, mutta yhteiskunnan ja kaupunkiseudun kannalta se olisi järkevin tavoite.

Tämä on kyllä kummallista yhteisten asioiden hoitoa, että satama maksimoi matkustamääriä, vaikka sen ulkoishaitat ovat kaupungissa merkittävät ja toisaalta HSL maksimoi tuloja, vaikka joukkoliikenteen ulkoisvaikutukset ovat pääasiassa positiivisia ja siksi olisi parempi, mitä suurempi osa ihmisistä käyttäisi joukkoliikennettä.

----------


## zige94

> Niin, "vanhojen" uudistusten kritiikkiä varmaankin toistellaan niin kauan kunnes niitä uudistuksia uudistetaan sellaiseen suuntaan, ettei kritiikkiin enää ole aihetta. Helsinkiläisiä tuntuu jurppivan erityisesti lyhyiden raitiovaunumatkojen muuttuminen poskettoman kalliiksi, kankea lippujärjestelmä (no nyt kai se nettilataus on vihdoin saatu), arvo- ja kausilippujen hintojen epäsuhta ja lipunmyyntikanavien supistuminen. Tokihan se kaikki on "vanhojen" uudistusten kritiikin toistamista. Ei kai sentään voida kritisoida sellaista, mitä vielä vielä ole uudistettu? 
> 
> Mitäs arvelet, missä vaiheessa HSL nöyrtyy ottamaan tuon kritiikin huomioon?


Paljon se raitiovaunulippu maksoi viimeisimmillään ennen kuin poistui myynnistä? Oliko 2,20e tms.? Nykyinen AB-lippu on 2,80. 60 sentin korotus menee jo normaalin vuosittaisten korotusten piiriin.

Mikä arvo- ja kausilippujen hinnoissa on epäsuhtaista? Tarkoitushan on juuri palkita säännöllisesti matkustavat halvemmalla lipulla. Kausiliput ovat myös kuntien tukemia, kun taas arvo- ja kertaliput eivät ole. Tämän luulisi sinunkin jo tietävän.

Lipunmyyntikanavien supistuminen? Juurihan aloitettiin lippujen myynti kaikissa HOK-elannon S-marketeissa ja Prismoissa ja moni Keskonkin liike myy. Tähän lisätään R-kioskit unohtamatta automaatteja ja Helsingissä jopa pysäköintiautomaatteja. Nykyisin mobiililipun osuus on tainnut mennä jopa matkakortinkin ohi.

Toki ei HSL mikään huippu organisaatio ole, mutta on ne jotakin oikeinkin osannut tehdä. Paljon kritisoitavaakin löytyy HSL:n suuntaan, mutta ne on toisen ketjun aiheita.

----------


## kuukanko

> Helsinkiläisiä tuntuu jurppivan erityisesti lyhyiden raitiovaunumatkojen muuttuminen poskettoman kalliiksi, kankea lippujärjestelmä (no nyt kai se nettilataus on vihdoin saatu), arvo- ja kausilippujen hintojen epäsuhta ja lipunmyyntikanavien supistuminen. Tokihan se kaikki on "vanhojen" uudistusten kritiikin toistamista. Ei kai sentään voida kritisoida sellaista, mitä vielä vielä ole uudistettu? 
> 
> Mitäs arvelet, missä vaiheessa HSL nöyrtyy ottamaan tuon kritiikin huomioon?


Kaiken kaikkiaan tariffiuudistus vaikuttaisi olevan menestys. Matkustajamäärät ja lipputulot kasvoivat. On tietysti ihan luonnollista, että muutoksessa kärsineet kritisoivat sitä. Jos annetut ehdotukset eivät ole kokonaisuuden kannalta järkeviä, niin vastuullisten virkamiesten ei silloin pidäkään edistää niitä, ellei poliitikot päätä niin. Ylipäätään on niin, että hinnoittelu on liian edullinen, jos kaikki ovat tyytyväisiä siihen.

----------


## sane

> Paljon se raitiovaunulippu maksoi viimeisimmillään ennen kuin poistui myynnistä? Oliko 2,20e tms.? Nykyinen AB-lippu on 2,80. 60 sentin korotus menee jo normaalin vuosittaisten korotusten piiriin.


1,80 e. Minulla maksoi aiemmin siis edestakainen matka keskustaan ~ 2 km 3,60. Nyt tämä edestakaisen matkan hinta on noussut 5,60. Omalta osaltani voin todeta lopputuoleksena käytännössä lopettaneeni joukkoliikenteen käytön keskustamatkoilla - mieluummin kävelen vielä rankallakin sateella kuin maksan taksitasoisia hintoja. Ei todellakaan mene tällainen korotus normaalin inflaation piirin (en tiedä mitä HSL ajattelee normaaliksi korotukseksi).




> Mikä arvo- ja kausilippujen hinnoissa on epäsuhtaista? Tarkoitushan on juuri palkita säännöllisesti matkustavat halvemmalla lipulla. Kausiliput ovat myös kuntien tukemia, kun taas arvo- ja kertaliput eivät ole. Tämän luulisi sinunkin jo tietävän.


Ainakin Helsingin strategiassa on edistää joukko- ja kevyen liikenteen sekakäyttöä. HSL:n hinnoittelun ansiosta strategiasta huolimatta HSL panostaa joko täysin joukkoliikennekäyttäjiin, tai kevyen liikenteen ja autoilun sekakäyttäjiin.

Kertalippujen pitäisi olla merkittävästi edullisempia suhteessa kausilippuun, ettei tällaista vaikutusuta tulisi. Toki HSL näyttää luottavan siihen, että ratikkavyöhykkeen asukkaat käyttävät kiltisti ratikoita hinnoittelusta riippumatta, kun auto tarjoaa niin huonon palvelun. Maksaen samalla peltoja kiertelevän tyhjän bussilinjan. Onneksi VOI ym yritykset tulivat tänne kilpailemaan HSL:n kanssa.




> Nykyisin mobiililipun osuus on tainnut mennä jopa matkakortinkin ohi.


Ei ihme, kun muista kanavista hankkimalla pitää maksaa ryöstöhintaisen lipun päälle vielä toimitusmaksu.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Lipunmyyntikanavien supistuminen? Juurihan aloitettiin lippujen myynti kaikissa HOK-elannon S-marketeissa ja Prismoissa ja moni Keskonkin liike myy. Tähän lisätään R-kioskit...


Ja kaikki nämä kanavat veloittavat palkkion lipun ostamisesta, eli se ei ole ilmaista enää. Tämä kannattaa ottaa huomioon näitä uusia kanavia mainostettaessa.
Mainittakoot vielä että yhdessäkään länsimaisessa kaupungissa jossa olen vieraillut ei asiakkaalta ole veloitettu minkäännäköistä lisämaksua siitä että ostaa lipun kaupungin joukkoliikenteeseen. HSL:n ahneus saa tässä jo törkeät piirteet. Ja tähän on aivan turha tuoda niitä väitteitä mobiilimaksamisen ilmaisuudesta jne. Kaikilla ei ole jotain ihme älyhärpäkettä jolla tätä palvelua voi käyttää vaikka se joidenkin kohdalla tuntuukin olevan harvinaisen vaikeaa uskoa ja/tai ymmärtää.

----------


## zige94

> Ei ihme, kun muista kanavista hankkimalla pitää maksaa ryöstöhintaisen lipun päälle vielä toimitusmaksu.





> Ja kaikki nämä kanavat veloittavat palkkion lipun ostamisesta, eli se ei ole ilmaista enää. Tämä kannattaa ottaa huomioon näitä uusia kanavia mainostettaessa.
> Mainittakoot vielä että yhdessäkään länsimaisessa kaupungissa jossa olen vieraillut ei asiakkaalta ole veloitettu minkäännäköistä lisämaksua siitä että ostaa lipun kaupungin joukkoliikenteeseen. HSL:n ahneus saa tässä jo törkeät piirteet. Ja tähän on aivan turha tuoda niitä väitteitä mobiilimaksamisen ilmaisuudesta jne. Kaikilla ei ole jotain ihme älyhärpäkettä jolla tätä palvelua voi käyttää vaikka se joidenkin kohdalla tuntuukin olevan harvinaisen vaikeaa uskoa ja/tai ymmärtää.


Tässähän kannattaa huomioida ettei kyse ole mistään HSL:n ahneudesta vaan siitä ettei HSL enään maksa jälleenmyyjille siitä että myyvät HSL:n lippuja, vaan jälleenmyyjät perivät maksun asiakkailta itse. Eli me muut emme maksa siitä että Jaakko Eevertti käy lataamassa ruokakaupassa kortin tai ostamassa lipun. Etenkin tässä tilanteessa, kun HSL:llä on kovia paineita korottaa lippujen hintoja ja liikenteen tasoa on laskettu, joillakin alueilla merkittävästi, on hyvä ettei HSL maksa jälleenmyyntipalkkiota muiden puolesta. Nettilatauskin on käytössä ja näin kuljettajan näkökulmasta kauden ja arvon siirto korteille on busseissa toiminut hyvin, joten vähentään vaan entisestään tarvetta käyttää myyntipisteitä.

----------


## sane

> Tässähän kannattaa huomioida ettei kyse ole mistään HSL:n ahneudesta vaan siitä ettei HSL enään maksa jälleenmyyjille siitä että myyvät HSL:n lippuja, vaan jälleenmyyjät perivät maksun asiakkailta itse. Eli me muut emme maksa siitä että Jaakko Eevertti käy lataamassa ruokakaupassa kortin tai ostamassa lipun. Etenkin tässä tilanteessa, kun HSL:llä on kovia paineita korottaa lippujen hintoja ja liikenteen tasoa on laskettu, joillakin alueilla merkittävästi, on hyvä ettei HSL maksa jälleenmyyntipalkkiota muiden puolesta. Nettilatauskin on käytössä ja näin kuljettajan näkökulmasta kauden ja arvon siirto korteille on busseissa toiminut hyvin, joten vähentään vaan entisestään tarvetta käyttää myyntipisteitä.


Liiketoiminnassa on varsin yleistä subventoida jälleenmyyjiä - koska he tuovat ison osan myynnistä. Tämän takia valmistajat harvoin, jos koskaan myyvät tuotteitaan itse alle OVH-hinnan. Ei myöskään HSL:n omien myyntikanavien yllöpito ole ilmaista, luottokorttimaksuista menee yllättävän suuria maksuja jokaista transaktiota kohti, jota tuossa mobiililipussa käytetään. Mobiilisovellusten ja palvelimien ylläpito ja kehitys ei myöskään ole ilmaista. Eli valitun linjan mukaisesti, pitäisi mobiilisovelluksenkin kautta tehtäviin ostoihin lisätä toimitusmaksuja päälle - tai sitten mieluummin palata aikaan, jolloin HSL sanelee loppuhinnan ja jakaa siitä osan jälleenmyyjälle.

----------


## Salomaa

Onko mitään tarkempaa tietoa "yllättävän suurista transaktioista", olisi erittäin mielenkiintoista tietää.

----------


## sane

> Onko mitään tarkempaa tietoa "yllättävän suurista transaktioista", olisi erittäin mielenkiintoista tietää.


Viimeksi aihetta tutkiessani huomattavasti HSL:ää pienemmälle toimijalle, oli Stripen hinta aikalailla edullisimmasta päästä. Heillä 0,25  + 1,4 % loppuhinnasta, eli tuolla hinnalla menisi mobiilikertalipuista n. 10 % maksunvälittäjälle. Volyymilla noita hintoja saanee alas, enkä siten uskalla edes spekuloida sillä, mitä HSL noista oikeasti maksaa.

----------


## 339-DF

Ja taas vaihteeksi: "HSL-sovelluksessa on toimintahäiriö, minkä vuoksi sovelluksella ei voi tällä hetkellä ostaa lippuja. Myöskään voimassaolevat kausiliput eivät näy sovelluksessa. Selvitämme häiriön syytä ja pyrimme korjaamaan sen mahdollisimman pian.

Lippuja voi ostaa: HSL:n lippuautomaateista, Helsingissä pysäköintiautomaateista, myynti- ja palvelupisteistä"

Miten ihmeessä edes tähän ei saada mitään tolkkua? Jos kerran se sovellus on niin maanmainio ja mahtava, niin kai nyt Höselillä pitäisi joku vastuu siitä olla, eli jos ei se toimi, niin sitten matka on ilmainen. Vai pitääkö asiakkaan tosiaan varautua joka matkaa varten kaikin mahdollisin maksutavoin, ja valita sitten se, mikä sillä hetkellä sattuu toimimaan?

Jos esimerkiksi tarkastajat on ohjeistettu niin, että sovelluksen taas kerran kaatuessa tarkastusmaksuja ei jaeta, miksei sitä kerrota yleisölle? Ilmeisesti on OK pompottaa karjaa luukulta toiselle miten tahansa.

----------


## aki

> Ja taas vaihteeksi: "HSL-sovelluksessa on toimintahäiriö, minkä vuoksi sovelluksella ei voi tällä hetkellä ostaa lippuja. Myöskään voimassaolevat kausiliput eivät näy sovelluksessa. Selvitämme häiriön syytä ja pyrimme korjaamaan sen mahdollisimman pian.
> 
> Lippuja voi ostaa: HSL:n lippuautomaateista, Helsingissä pysäköintiautomaateista, myynti- ja palvelupisteistä"
> 
> Miten ihmeessä edes tähän ei saada mitään tolkkua? Jos kerran se sovellus on niin maanmainio ja mahtava, niin kai nyt Höselillä pitäisi joku vastuu siitä olla, eli jos ei se toimi, niin sitten matka on ilmainen. Vai pitääkö asiakkaan tosiaan varautua joka matkaa varten kaikin mahdollisin maksutavoin, ja valita sitten se, mikä sillä hetkellä sattuu toimimaan?
> 
> Jos esimerkiksi tarkastajat on ohjeistettu niin, että sovelluksen taas kerran kaatuessa tarkastusmaksuja ei jaeta, miksei sitä kerrota yleisölle? Ilmeisesti on OK pompottaa karjaa luukulta toiselle miten tahansa.


Taitaa olla tällä kertaa pisin yhtäjaksoinen häiriö mobiililippujen toiminnassa järjestelmän lyhyessä historiassa? Yleensä nuo häiriöt on saatu korjattua melko nopeasti. 339-DF:n kanssa täysin samaa mieltä, kyllä höselin pitäisi tällaisessa laajassa häiriötilanteessa antaa selkeä ilmoitus, että häiriön aikana matkustaminen liikennevälineissä on maksutonta. Höselin häiriötiedote asiasta on myös huvittavaa luettavaa.Tiedotteessa on lueteltu kaikki bussi, juna, raitiovaunu ja metrolinjojen tunnukset lukuisine variaatioineen sekalaisessa järjestyksessä. Numerorivejä on kymmenittäin eikä tuollainen sekasotku palvele ketään.
Eikö järjestelmään voisi vain kirjoittaa että häiriö koskee kaikkea bussi, juna, metro, raitio ja lauttaliikennettä?

----------


## Minä vain

> Miten ihmeessä edes tähän ei saada mitään tolkkua?


Koska kukaan ei ole vielä tehnyt asialle mitään. Samaan tapaan joku vaati HSL:n kausilipusta 10  alennusta, koska hänen käyttämänsä lähijuna Kirkkonummelta oli aina myöhässä, HSL:n mukaan aikataulujen noudattamisella ei ollut mitään väliä, koska "liikenne muodostaa verkoston" ja käräjäoikeus vain röhönauroi Hösselille ja laittoi maksamaan kympin ohella yli tuhannen euron oikeudenkäyntikulut. 

Tuskin menee läpi kuluttajariitalautakunnassa tai tuomioistuimessa vaatimus siitä, että pitää maksaa kertalippu, jos kausilippu ei toimi. Itse kertalippua paljon ongelmallisempaa on kuitenkin se, että asettaa todella hankalaan asemaan asiakkaan, jos sovellus ei toimi ja bussinkuljettaja tai konduktööri tarkastaa lippuja. Tuossahan käy helposti niin, että taksi on ainut vaihtoehto.

----------


## Melamies

> Tuossahan käy helposti niin, että taksi on ainut vaihtoehto.


Onneksi Juha Sipilän märkä päiväuni Anne Berner teki taxin käytöstä ennen näkemättömän helppoa, halpaa ja turvallista.

----------


## j-lu

> Onneksi Juha Sipilän märkä päiväuni Anne Berner teki taxin käytöstä ennen näkemättömän helppoa, halpaa ja turvallista.


Kyllä ja lisäisin, että taksisovellukset toimivat toisin kuin höselin.

----------


## Salomaa

Mikäs ongelma on muuten sen matkakortin hankkimisessa ja pitämisessä mukana. Siinä kortissa ei voi olla koskaan vikaa ja jos bussin sinisessä mötikässä on vika niin kyytiin pääsee kuitenkin kivuttomasta. Ja nyt sen kortin lataaminen netissä on todella helppoa !

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikäs ongelma on muuten sen matkakortin hankkimisessa ja pitämisessä mukana. Siinä kortissa ei voi olla koskaan vikaa ja jos bussin sinisessä mötikässä on vika niin kyytiin pääsee kuitenkin kivuttomasta. Ja nyt sen kortin lataaminen netissä on todella helppoa !


Jos lähtökohta on tämä, niin mitäs virkaa sillä koko sovelluksella sitten on?

----------


## 8.6

Häiriö jatkuu vielä aamullakin. HSL voisi ainakin lopettaa sovelluksen markkinoinnin matkakorttia kätevämpänä vaihtoehtona, koska se ei pidä paikkansa.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Mikäs ongelma on muuten sen matkakortin hankkimisessa ja pitämisessä mukana. Siinä kortissa ei voi olla koskaan vikaa ja jos bussin sinisessä mötikässä on vika niin kyytiin pääsee kuitenkin kivuttomasta. Ja nyt sen kortin lataaminen netissä on todella helppoa !


Täysin samaa mieltä.

----------


## canis lupus

> Häiriö jatkuu vielä aamullakin. HSL voisi ainakin lopettaa sovelluksen markkinoinnin matkakorttia kätevämpänä vaihtoehtona, koska se ei pidä paikkansa.


Onhan se nopeampi ja vaivattomampi mutta vähintään kerran kuussa laajoja toimintahäiriöitä. Tämä surkeasti toimiva sovellus aiheuttaa suuria kuluja myös HSL:lle. On toki oikein päästää mobiililipun käyttäjä luottamuksella kyytiin mutta aivan liian moni käyttää tätä hyväkseen ja matkustaa sitten pummilla. Kuten edelleenkin tullaan setelin kanssa ja mennään ilmaiseksi koska ei matkustaja ole tietoinen että kuljettajalipunmyynti on lopetettu. Osa tokin tekee tätä tarkoituksellisesti

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos lähtökohta on tämä, niin mitäs virkaa sillä koko sovelluksella sitten on?


Mä luulen että sen sovelluksen tarkoitus on näyttää että HSL on moderni joukkoliikenneoperaattori, pitäähän Helsingissä selainen olla kun Tukholmassa ja Krakovassakin on.

Lisäksi sen ylläpito on varmaan niin kallista että rinnakkaissovellus matkakortit tullaan lopettamaan. Lippujen myynti busseisskin lopetettiin niin nyt voidaan kaikki pakotttaa käyttämään sovellusta ja rikastuttamaan matkapuhelinvalmistajia ja teleoperaattoreita. Saadaan samalla pois kaikki vanhukset joukkoliikennevälineistä häiritsemästä työmatkalaisten ja koululaisten liikumista.

t. Rainer

----------


## Bellatrix

> ...Nettilatauskin on käytössä...


Nyt tulee painokoneet pysäyttävä, etusivun muuttava uutinen joten istukaapa kaikki alas ja ottakaa tukeva asento ettette niinsanotusti putoa persiillenne:

Kaikilla ihmisillä ei ole a) älykännykkää ja / tai b) tietokonetta nettiyhteyksineen. He kuuluvat yleensä (tosin poikkeuksiakin yllättävää kyllä on) ns. vanhempaan sukupolveen eli ovat mitä todennäköisimmin eläkeiässä tai sitten heillä on muuten taloudellisesti heikompi tilanne ettei heillä ole yksinkertaisesti varaa moisia hommata. Eikä kyseisiä ihmisiä voi kukaan pakottaakaan sellaista hankkimaan pelkästään joukkoliikennelipun ostamista varten! Ja juuri nämä pienempituloiset tai muuten heikommassa asemassa olevat ovat niitä jotka kärsivät HSL:n päätöksestä antaa lipunostajan maksaa kaupalle palkkio siitä että ylipäänsä saavat pilettinsä hommattua sen sijaan että muiden sivistysvaltioiden tavoin itse hoitaisi sen kuten viime vuoteen astikin.

Olen tätä yrittänyt saada jakeluun täällä jo pidemmän aikaa mutta mikä ihme siinä on kun jotkut ovat niin paksukalloisia ettei tämä yksinkertainen tosiasia suostu heidän digihuuman sumentamiin aivoihinsa menemään siinä laajuudessa että asia tulisi ymmärretyksi? Ei se, että itse pystyy ja / tai haluaa käyttää jotain tiettyä asiaa tai toimintoa tarkoita sitä että kaikki siihen pystyisivät.

----------


## Minä vain

Tosin täytyy HSL:n puolustukseksi sanoa, että vyöhykkeet ja lipun ostaminen matkakortilla eri vyöhykkeille toimii suhteellisen järkevästi. Esimerkiksi Tukholmassa leimattiin tietty määrä rivejä sarjalipusta vyöhykkeiden määrän mukaan, mikä paperisessa lipussa on järkevin käytäntö, mutta tuo siirrettiin sellaisenaan sähköisille korteille siten että pitää ostaa 2, 3, 4 tai 6 kuponkia riippuen siitä, kuinka kauas keskustasta matkusti. Kortille piti myös määritellä standardimatka, ja jos teki poikkeavan matkan, piti ostaa lippu henkilökunnalta (raideliikenteessä on aina konduktööri tai porttivahti). Vyöhykkeet sulautettiin yhdeksi vyöhykkeeksi 2017 mutta sitä ennen oli monta vuotta tuo erikoinen viritelmä. 

Esimerkiksi Kööpenhaminassa on taas noin 90 vyöhykettä + vielä lisää muualla Seelannissa, mikä tekee lipun ostamisesta paljon monimutkaisempaa. Käytännössä ostaminen toimii niin, että syötetään määränpää ja järjestelmä osaa tällä perusteella ostaa lipun oikeille vyöhykkeille. Jos määränpäähän pääsee useampaa reittiä, pitää valita eri reiteistä vielä oikea. En ainakaan äkkiseltään löydä sovelluksesta optiota asetella vyöhykkeet manuaalisesti, joten ainakaan kertalippua ei voi ostaa matkalle, jota paikallinen reittiopas ei ehdota. 

Toisaalta vaikka Kööpenhaminassa liput kelpaa lähtökohtaisesti kaikessa regionen paikallisliikenteessä, ja samahan on meilläkin filosofiana. Tältä osin tilanne voisi olla myös huonompi. Tukholmassa ajatuksena on se, että liput on joukkoliikenneviranomaisen omaa liikennettä varten, jolloin Tukholmassa on esimerkiksi kokonainen kunta, jossa pysähtelee paljon junia, mutta joissa yhdessäkään ei käy joukkoliikenneviranomaisen liput, sillä ne on SJ:n junia.

----------


## Salomaa

> Jos lähtökohta on tämä, niin mitäs virkaa sillä koko sovelluksella sitten on?


On myönnettävä että joka toisella bussiinnousijalla näyttäisi olevan sovellus.  Tämä taisi olla ensimmäinen kerta kun tiedotettiin että sovellus ei toimi. Jos tämä ongelma esiintyy uudelleen, niin sovelluksen käyttäjätkin ostavat oheen kortin. Molemmat tavat varmaan jatkanevat, mutta nyt tiedetään että kortti on varmempi. Vähemmän toimenpiteitä on myös kortissa, kun matkustetaan.

----------


## zige94

> Jos lähtökohta on tämä, niin mitäs virkaa sillä koko sovelluksella sitten on?


Eihän sovelluksen olekkaan tarkoitus korvata korttia, vaan olla kortin lisänä niille jotka korttia eivät halua. Se on vain yksi helpoin ja vaivattomin tapa hankkia lippu, vaihtoehto matkakortille.




> On toki oikein päästää mobiililipun käyttäjä luottamuksella kyytiin mutta aivan liian moni käyttää tätä hyväkseen ja matkustaa sitten pummilla. Kuten edelleenkin tullaan setelin kanssa ja mennään ilmaiseksi koska ei matkustaja ole tietoinen että kuljettajalipunmyynti on lopetettu. Osa tokin tekee tätä tarkoituksellisesti


Tämäkin on vähän kuljettajasta kiinni että miksi päästää kyytiin. Ohjeistuksena on että lippu tulee ostaa, eli käteisen tarjoajaa ei ole pakko ottaa kyytiin enkä itse ainakaan ota, ellei ole tiettyihin poikkeusryhmiin kuuluva henkilö.
Jos mobiililipussa on häiriö niin ilmaiseksi ei mun kyytiin pääse, ellei ole tietoa et on laaja häiriö, esimerkiksi useampi matkustaja huomauttaa asiasta, kuten eräänä aamuna tai HSL ilmoittaa kuljettajalaitteeseen. Tai vaihtoehtoisesti kasvoilta tuttu matkustaja, josta tiedän et hänellä on aina lippu olemassa.





> Kaikilla ihmisillä ei ole a) älykännykkää ja / tai b) tietokonetta nettiyhteyksineen. He kuuluvat yleensä (tosin poikkeuksiakin yllättävää kyllä on) ns. vanhempaan sukupolveen eli ovat mitä todennäköisimmin eläkeiässä tai sitten heillä on muuten taloudellisesti heikompi tilanne ettei heillä ole yksinkertaisesti varaa moisia hommata.


Näillä henkilöillä todennäköisesti on piirissään joku, jonka tämän asian voi hänen puolestaan hoitaa. Jossei ole niin myyntipisteet on sitä varten. Miksi esimerkiksi minun pitäisi maksaa siitä, että digitön ja lähipiiritön vanhus käy lataamassa myyntipisteessä lipun, josta syntyy myyntipisteelle kuluja?




> On myönnettävä että joka toisella bussiinnousijalla näyttäisi olevan sovellus.  Tämä taisi olla ensimmäinen kerta kun tiedotettiin että sovellus ei toimi. Jos tämä ongelma esiintyy uudelleen, niin sovelluksen käyttäjätkin ostavat oheen kortin. Molemmat tavat varmaan jatkanevat, mutta nyt tiedetään että kortti on varmempi. Vähemmän toimenpiteitä on myös kortissa, kun matkustetaan.


On tullut aikaisemminkin ilmoituksia sovellukseen, HSL:n nettisivuille sekä kuljettajien päätteisiin. Eikä näitä isoja häiriötä nyt loppujen lopuksi paljoa ole. Onhan pankeillakin häiriötä silloin tällöin, operaattoreilla jne. kaikkialla, missä vaan tekniikkaa on. Ei mun mielestä ainakaan nämä HSL:n mobiilisovelluksen häiriöt nouse mitenkään selvästi esille.

Ja kyllä, voisin allekirjoittaa havaintosi että joka toisella olisi sovellus. Pitää aikalailla paikkaansa näin kuljettajan näkökulmasta. Toki koululaisvuorot on asia erikseen, kun koulut antavat matkakortteja. Mutta työmatkavuoroissa on aika 50 - 50 jakauma kortin ja sovelluksen välillä kausilipuissa. Kertalipuissa on sovelluksen osuus vielä suurempi kuin matkakortti (arvolippu) tai etukäteen ostettu kertalippu.

----------


## 8.6

> Onhan se nopeampi ja vaivattomampi mutta vähintään kerran kuussa laajoja toimintahäiriöitä.


Mihin tämä "nopeus" perustuu? Kausilipun tapauksessa otan matkakortin taskusta kahdessa sekunnissa ja avaan sovelluksen kymmenessä sekunnissa. Matkakortin lataus on vähän hitaampi kuin mobiilikausilipun osto, mutta se pitää tehdä vain harvoin. Arvolipun osto on myös uusista matkakortinlukijoista huolimatta ainakin vähän nopeampaa (ja talvisin myös mukavampaa kuin ulkona), kunhan arvoa on ladannut riittävästi kerralla.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Miksi esimerkiksi minun pitäisi maksaa siitä, että digitön ja lähipiiritön vanhus käy lataamassa myyntipisteessä lipun, josta syntyy myyntipisteelle kuluja?


Kertalippu matkakortilla ostettuna uuden vyöhykejärjestelmän aloitettua, aikana jolloin vielä erillistä latausmaksua ei ollut, maksoi esim. AB -vyöhykkeellä 2,80 . Nyt, kun asiakkaalta kynitään lipun hinnan lisäksi latausmaksu -tai millä nimellä tuota laillistettua rosvousta haluaakaan kutsua- kertalippu esim. AB -vyöhykkeelle maksaa 2,80 . Voisitko siis mitä ystävällisimmin kertoa miten sinä muka maksoit ennen tai maksat nyt siitä, että digitön jne vanhus käy lataamassa myyntipisteessä lipun, josta syntyy myyntipisteelle kuluja?

Aivan: et sitten niin mitenkään. Ennen tosin myös tämä kuvailemasi henkilö maksoi lipusta 2,80  nyt hän maksaa 2,80  + latausmaksu.

----------


## zige94

> Kertalippu matkakortilla ostettuna uuden vyöhykejärjestelmän aloitettua, aikana jolloin vielä erillistä latausmaksua ei ollut, maksoi esim. AB -vyöhykkeellä 2,80 . Nyt, kun asiakkaalta kynitään lipun hinnan lisäksi latausmaksu -tai millä nimellä tuota laillistettua rosvousta haluaakaan kutsua- kertalippu esim. AB -vyöhykkeelle maksaa 2,80 . Voisitko siis mitä ystävällisimmin kertoa miten sinä muka maksoit ennen tai maksat nyt siitä, että digitön jne vanhus käy lataamassa myyntipisteessä lipun, josta syntyy myyntipisteelle kuluja?
> 
> Aivan: et sitten niin mitenkään. Ennen tosin myös tämä kuvailemasi henkilö maksoi lipusta 2,80  nyt hän maksaa 2,80  + latausmaksu.


Meinaatko siis että se on ollut ennenkin täysin ilmaista? Ei. Kaikkia maksut ei vain ole suoraan näkyvissä. Ja vuodenvaihteessa ei mm. lippujen hinnat noussut vaan laskivat 3-4 vyöhykkeen (sekä CD) matkoilla. Vieläpä samaan aikaan kuin lipunmyyntipalkkiosta luovuttiin.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Meinaatko siis että se on ollut ennenkin täysin ilmaista? Ei. Kaikkia maksut ei vain ole suoraan näkyvissä. Ja vuodenvaihteessa ei mm. lippujen hinnat noussut vaan laskivat 3-4 vyöhykkeen (sekä CD) matkoilla. Vieläpä samaan aikaan kuin lipunmyyntipalkkiosta luovuttiin.


Omia aiempia sananvalintojasi osittain lainaten: Miksi esimerkiksi minun pitäisi olla kiinnostunut sellaisten lippujen hintojen muutoksista joita en itse käytä?

----------


## sane

> Mikäs ongelma on muuten sen matkakortin hankkimisessa ja pitämisessä mukana. Siinä kortissa ei voi olla koskaan vikaa ja jos bussin sinisessä mötikässä on vika niin kyytiin pääsee kuitenkin kivuttomasta. Ja nyt sen kortin lataaminen netissä on todella helppoa !


Kortti löytyy kyllä - mutta arvoa sillä ei ole ollut sen jälkeen kun lataaminen muuttui lisämaksulliseksi.




> Jos mobiililipussa on häiriö niin ilmaiseksi ei mun kyytiin pääse, ellei ole tietoa et on laaja häiriö, esimerkiksi useampi matkustaja huomauttaa asiasta, kuten eräänä aamuna tai HSL ilmoittaa kuljettajalaitteeseen. Tai vaihtoehtoisesti kasvoilta tuttu matkustaja, josta tiedän et hänellä on aina lippu olemassa.


Aika natsi meininki, toivottavasti tämä ei ole yleistä HSL-alueen bussikuskien keskuudessa. Kun on luotu maksujärjestelmä, jonka käyttöön kaikin keinon vieläpä pyritään ohjaamaan matkustajia, pitäisi kyytiin päästä ilmaiseksi AINA, kun kyseinen kanava on rikki, vaikka olisi vain yhdellä matkustajalla. Toivottavasti tästä saadaan ennakkotapaus siten, että matkustaja jätetään kyydistä -> joutuu menemään taksilla -> perii taksimatkan kustannukset HSL:ltä. Tai vaihtoehtoisesti tarkastusmaksu määrätty silloin, kun lippua ei voi mobiilista ostaa, ja siitä tehty valitus.

Oletko tosiaan sitä mieltä, että on kohtuullista vaatia matkustajalta mobiililipun lisäksi mukaan matkakorttia tms siltä varalta, ettei HSL:n ensisijaisena promoama maksujärjestelmä satu toimimaan? Itse olen näissä tapauksissa mennyt suosiolla maksamatta, enkä aio toimintaani tältä osin muuttaa. Huvittavaa sinänsä, että käytän HSL:n palveluita suhteellisen harvoin, mutta olen silti törmännyt ongelmiin mobiililipun maksamisen kanssa.





> Miksi esimerkiksi minun pitäisi maksaa siitä, että digitön ja lähipiiritön vanhus käy lataamassa myyntipisteessä lipun, josta syntyy myyntipisteelle kuluja?


Miksi esimerkiksi _minun_ tulee ylihintaisen ratikkamatkani ja kunnallisverojeni kautta maksaa tyhjänä Vantaan pelloilta ikkunani eteen savuttamaan ja meluamaan ajamat linja-autot?

Olettaisin, että koska kyseessä on puoliksi verovaroin kustannettu _palvelu_. Vrt kirjasto tai uimahalli, johon kuka tahansa pääsee sisään, kunhan ei ole häiriöksi.

----------


## volvojees

> Kortti löytyy kyllä - mutta arvoa sillä ei ole ollut sen jälkeen kun lataaminen muuttui lisämaksulliseksi.


No ei se euron lisähinta nyt niin kamala ole...

----------


## Timppa-70

> No ei se euron lisähinta nyt niin kamala ole...


Tuolla lataus ilman lisämaksuja, helppo käyttää.
https://kortti.hsl.fi/etusivu

----------


## Bellatrix

> No ei se euron lisähinta nyt niin kamala ole...


Varmaan maksat sitten esim. minun latausmaksut jos se ei kerran niin kamala hinta ole? Pienipalkkaiselle ihmiselle tai pienituloiselle eläkeläiselle se uskomatonta kyllä voi jopa olla!

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:18 ----------




> Tuolla lataus ilman lisämaksuja, helppo käyttää.
> https://kortti.hsl.fi/etusivu


Lue kirjoittamani ketjun kommentti nro 660 ja kerro miten mainitsemani ihmisryhmät voivat sitä käyttää?

----------


## Timppa-70

> Varmaan maksat sitten esim. minun latausmaksut jos se ei kerran niin kamala hinta ole? Pienipalkkaiselle ihmiselle tai pienituloiselle eläkeläiselle se uskomatonta kyllä voi jopa olla!
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:18 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Lue kirjoittamani ketjun kommentti nro 660 ja kerro miten mainitsemani ihmisryhmät voivat sitä käyttää?


Vastasin lähinnä tuohon Sanen viestiin, netti käytössä kun täällä kirjoittelee😄

----------


## tlajunen

> Lue kirjoittamani ketjun kommentti nro 660 ja kerro miten mainitsemani ihmisryhmät voivat sitä käyttää?


Pyytää frendiä jeesaamaan.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kortti löytyy kyllä - mutta arvoa sillä ei ole ollut sen jälkeen kun lataaminen muuttui lisämaksulliseksi.


Osaat vrmaan käyttää latausta netissä, siitä ei ole epäilystäkään. Silloin ei mene lisämaksua ja tapahtuma kokonaisuudessaan on nopea. Lataussivu on myös järkevästi suunniteltu. Ydinasiat näkee heti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Pyytää frendiä jeesaamaan.


Hankalaksi on bussimatkustaminen mennyt, jos kyytiin ei pääse ilman että joutuu vaivaamaan kavereitaan. Ehkäpä on vaan helpompaa kulkea autolla tai vaikka kävellä. Kuten moni nyt näemmä tekeekin.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Hankalaksi on bussimatkustaminen mennyt, jos kyytiin ei pääse ilman että joutuu vaivaamaan kavereitaan. Ehkäpä on vaan helpompaa kulkea autolla tai vaikka kävellä. Kuten moni nyt näemmä tekeekin.


Näinpä. Ja mitä tulee tuohon Zige94:n viestissä nro 645 esittämään harmistukseen muiden lipunostajien kustannuksiin osallistumisesta: "Eli me muut emme maksa siitä että Jaakko Eevertti käy lataamassa ruokakaupassa kortin tai ostamassa lipun." niin "meidän muiden" pitää kyllä maksaa mobiilihärpäkkeellä tai netistä lataamalla lippunsa ostaneiden kulut sillä tuskinpa sekään HSL:lle ilmainen myyntikanava on -mutta tämähän ei näitä digidigimaanikkoja näytä häiritsevän mitenkään vaikka h***vetin epäreilua onkin...

Mainittakoot muuten että itselleni nettilatauksen käyttö ei ole mikään ongelma mutta toisin kuin eräät täällä tajuan myös että sellaisiakin ihmisiä on joille se ei nyt vaan ole mahdollista ja pystyn näkemään asiat myös heidän näkökulmastaan.

----------


## tkp

> Aika natsi meininki, toivottavasti tämä ei ole yleistä HSL-alueen bussikuskien keskuudessa. Kun on luotu maksujärjestelmä, jonka käyttöön kaikin keinon vieläpä pyritään ohjaamaan matkustajia, pitäisi kyytiin päästä ilmaiseksi AINA, kun kyseinen kanava on rikki, vaikka olisi vain yhdellä matkustajalla. Toivottavasti tästä saadaan ennakkotapaus siten, että matkustaja jätetään kyydistä -> joutuu menemään taksilla -> perii taksimatkan kustannukset HSL:ltä. Tai vaihtoehtoisesti tarkastusmaksu määrätty silloin, kun lippua ei voi mobiilista ostaa, ja siitä tehty valitus.
> 
> Oletko tosiaan sitä mieltä, että on kohtuullista vaatia matkustajalta mobiililipun lisäksi mukaan matkakorttia tms siltä varalta, ettei HSL:n ensisijaisena promoama maksujärjestelmä satu toimimaan? Itse olen näissä tapauksissa mennyt suosiolla maksamatta, enkä aio toimintaani tältä osin muuttaa. Huvittavaa sinänsä, että käytän HSL:n palveluita suhteellisen harvoin, mutta olen silti törmännyt ongelmiin mobiililipun maksamisen kanssa.


Kuulostaa ehkä natsilta mutta niin kauan kunnes tilaaja informoi kuljettajia että järjestelmässä on vikaa niin kuljettajat lähtee siitä oletuksesta että jokaisella pitää olla voimassa oleva lippu. Kuten todettua jos kyytiin pääsisi vain sillä että matkustaja sanoo että ei tää toimi niin joka toinen kulkisi pummilla. Se on sitten HSL:n vika jos eivät informoi kuljettajia tilanteesta ja anna ohjeita miten toimitaan.

En tiedä kuinka nopeasti HSL reagoi poikkeustapauksissa mutta ainakin erään pirkanmaalla toimivan tilaajaorganisaation toiminta ja tiedottaminen poikkeustapauksissa on aiheuttanut harmaita hiuksia kun kuljettajille ja matkustajille on annettu täysin erilaisia ohjeistuksia.

----------


## sane

> Osaat vrmaan käyttää latausta netissä, siitä ei ole epäilystäkään. Silloin ei mene lisämaksua ja tapahtuma kokonaisuudessaan on nopea. Lataussivu on myös järkevästi suunniteltu. Ydinasiat näkee heti.



Juu, käytin matkakorttia aikoinaan paljonkin, kun sen lataaminen Ärrältä tuntui mobiilisovellusta kätevämmältä. Hinnoittelumuutoksen jälkeen otin puoliksi pakotettuna käyttöön tuon mobiilisovelluksen, ja huomasin sen samalla itselleni varsin toimivaksi vaihtoehdoksi. Matkakortin nettilatauksesta en ole ennen tätä viestiketjua edes kuullut, mutten nyt taida erikseen viitsiä sitä kokeillakaan - luotan kuitenkin ehkä liikaa mobiililipun toimivuuteen.




> Kuulostaa ehkä natsilta mutta niin kauan kunnes tilaaja informoi kuljettajia että järjestelmässä on vikaa niin kuljettajat lähtee siitä oletuksesta että jokaisella pitää olla voimassa oleva lippu. Kuten todettua jos kyytiin pääsisi vain sillä että matkustaja sanoo että ei tää toimi niin joka toinen kulkisi pummilla. Se on sitten HSL:n vika jos eivät informoi kuljettajia tilanteesta ja anna ohjeita miten toimitaan.
> 
> En tiedä kuinka nopeasti HSL reagoi poikkeustapauksissa mutta ainakin erään pirkanmaalla toimivan tilaajaorganisaation toiminta ja tiedottaminen poikkeustapauksissa on aiheuttanut harmaita hiuksia kun kuljettajille ja matkustajille on annettu täysin erilaisia ohjeistuksia.


Mikä muuten on HSLn ohjeistuksen mukaan kuljettajan vastuu lippujen tarkastelusta? Tässä on tuntunut olevan huomattavan suurta kuljettajakohtaista vaihtelua, aikoinaan Helsingin ja Espoon väliä suhaillessa osa kuljettajista saattoi jopa pysähtyä kaupungin rajalle, ja vaatia sisäistä lippua ostanutta matkustajaa poistumaan. Lipuntarkastuspartioiden rantautuminen linja-autoon tuntuu erikoiselta, mikäli kuljettaja tosiaan on vastuussa siitä, että kaikilla matkustajilla on oikeanlaiset liput mukanaan.

Ja ei tietenkään ole kuljettajan vastuulla, mikäli HSLn ohjeistus on sellainen, että kyytiin ei oteta matkusajaa, joka ei ole saanut mobiililipun toimimattomuuden takia lippua ostettua. Tällöin ohjeistusta pitäisi muuttaa. Eihän HSL edes voi olla tietoinen kaikista mobiililipun toimimattomuuteen vaikuttavista seikoista (bitti vinossa lähimällä telemastolla, yksittäisen operaattorin laaja tietoliikennekatko, häiriö osan pankeista maksujärjestelmissä....). Suhteellisen harvinaisiahan nämä tilanteet kuitenkin on, ottaen huomioon kuinka monessa eri kohdassa ketju voi hävitä, mutta kaikkia niitä HSL ei yksinkertaisesti edes voi saada kiinni.

Tai sitten HSL:n pitäisi tiedottaa laajasti mobiililipun asiakkaita: "Arvoisa asiakas, kehitämme jatkuvasti palveluitamme ja korkea asiakastyytyväisyytemme on toimintamme ytimessä. Olemme havainneet mobiililipun osatamisen HSLn laajalle levinneen ja kiitosta keränneen mobiilisovelluksen kautta epäonnistuvan meistä riippumattomista syistä satunnaisesti. Otamme aina vakavasti tällaisen toimintahäiriön, ja käymme läpi jokaisen havaitun ongelmatilanteen yhdessä tele- ja maksuliikenneoperaattoreiden kanssa. Otathan kuitenkin matkaa suunnitellessasi huomioon, ettei mobiilisovelluksen kautta epäonnistunut lipun ostaminen ei anna teille matkustusoikeutta. Olemme myös kehittäneet järjestämämme joukkoliikenteen täsmällisyyttä ja nopeutta, joten kuljettajat eivät myy matkalippuja. Tästä syystä kehotamme Teitä varautumaan kaikilla matkoillanne mahdollisiin toimintahäiriöihin ja muihin yllättäviin tilanteisiin ottamalla mukaasi myös matkakortin, jolle on ladattu arvoa. Yhteistyterveisin, HSL. "

Vaikea uskoa tuota pummilla matkustavien osuuden reipasta kasvua, raideliikenteen ja osan busseistakin kyytiin pääsee kuitenkin näyttämättä lippua missään vaiheessa, eikä niissä käsittääkseni ole kohtuuttoman suurta osuutta liputtomia matkustajia.

----------


## tohpeeri

Esimerkki miten mobiililippu haittaa kun se ei ole valmiina bussiin noustessa. Tänään sunnuntaina Hakaniemessä lähti 64 Itä-Pakilaan  päin. Nuorehko nainen juoksee pysäkille. Kuljettaja kohteliaasti pysäyttää uudelleen. Vasta bussissa ko. matkustaja alkaa räplätä kännykkäänsä, ei saa lippua ladattua. Kuljettaja neuvoo. Bussi seisoo toista minuuttia. Kuljettaja sanoo, että seuraavalla pysäkillä pitää jäädä alas jos siihen mennessä ei saa lippua ladattua. Nainen ei saa lippua aikaan ja jää kiltisti seuraavalla pysäkillä alas. Ulos mennessään sanoo suurella äänellä: "Ensi kerralla pitäisi olla suvaitsevampi matkustajia kohtaan!" Eiköhän tässä ollut jo tarpeeksi suvaitsevaisuutta?  Jos mobiililippua käyttää niin kyllä sen pitäisi ehdottomasti olla ladattu kulkuneuvoon noustessa. Miksi muiden matkustajien pitää kärsiä?

----------


## zige94

> Aika natsi meininki, toivottavasti tämä ei ole yleistä HSL-alueen bussikuskien keskuudessa. Kun on luotu maksujärjestelmä, jonka käyttöön kaikin keinon vieläpä pyritään ohjaamaan matkustajia, pitäisi kyytiin päästä ilmaiseksi AINA, kun kyseinen kanava on rikki, vaikka olisi vain yhdellä matkustajalla. Toivottavasti tästä saadaan ennakkotapaus siten, että matkustaja jätetään kyydistä -> joutuu menemään taksilla -> perii taksimatkan kustannukset HSL:ltä. Tai vaihtoehtoisesti tarkastusmaksu määrätty silloin, kun lippua ei voi mobiilista ostaa, ja siitä tehty valitus.


Ongelmahan tässä on se että me ei kuljettajana voida tietää onko ongelma asiakkaalla vai HSL:llä. Todella usein on ollut tilanteita jolloin vika on asiakkaan. Mobiilimaksun kk-raja on täynnä, kortin tiedot on väärin tai vanhentuneet tai tilillä ei ole varoja. Jos aina, kun sovellus antaa erroria, asiakkaan päästäisi ilmaiseksi niin systeemiä voisi käyttää väärin. Jotkut 16-20 vuotiaat ovat yrittäneetkin huijata, mm. laittamalla netin pois päältä jolloin sovellus tottakai antaa virheen.

Eli sinun logiikkasi sallisi sovelluksen väärinkäytön erittäin helposti. Yksittäiset virheet ovat kuitenkin lähes aina käyttäjästä johtuvia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:09 ----------




> Mikä muuten on HSLn ohjeistuksen mukaan kuljettajan vastuu lippujen tarkastelusta? Tässä on tuntunut olevan huomattavan suurta kuljettajakohtaista vaihtelua, aikoinaan Helsingin ja Espoon väliä suhaillessa osa kuljettajista saattoi jopa pysähtyä kaupungin rajalle, ja vaatia sisäistä lippua ostanutta matkustajaa poistumaan. Lipuntarkastuspartioiden rantautuminen linja-autoon tuntuu erikoiselta, mikäli kuljettaja tosiaan on vastuussa siitä, että kaikilla matkustajilla on oikeanlaiset liput mukanaan.


Kuljettaja ei kuitenkaan näe käyttääkö henkilökohtaista matkakorttia oikea henkilö vai pyöritelläänkö sitä perheen sisällä henkilöltä toiselle, joka on yllättävänkin yleistä. Kuljettaja ei myöskään välttämättä muista vyöhykerajan vaihtuessa mikä lippu asiakkaalla on. Etenkin seutubusseissa tarkastajia tarvittaisiin huomattavasti enemmän kuin mitä niitä oikeasti on liikkeellä. Mutta kyllä, kuljettajan velvollisuus on tarkastaa et lippu on jokaisella kyytiin tullessa.




> Ja ei tietenkään ole kuljettajan vastuulla, mikäli HSLn ohjeistus on sellainen, että kyytiin ei oteta matkusajaa, joka ei ole saanut mobiililipun toimimattomuuden takia lippua ostettua. Tällöin ohjeistusta pitäisi muuttaa. Eihän HSL edes voi olla tietoinen kaikista mobiililipun toimimattomuuteen vaikuttavista seikoista (bitti vinossa lähimällä telemastolla, yksittäisen operaattorin laaja tietoliikennekatko, häiriö osan pankeista maksujärjestelmissä....). Suhteellisen harvinaisiahan nämä tilanteet kuitenkin on, ottaen huomioon kuinka monessa eri kohdassa ketju voi hävitä, mutta kaikkia niitä HSL ei yksinkertaisesti edes voi saada kiinni.


Bitti vinossa tai operaattorin ongelmat, pankin ongelmat jne. ovat kaikki HSL:stä riippumattomia syitä. Miksi silloin asiakkaan pitäisi ilmaiseksi päästä? Et sä kaupastakaan saa ruokaa tai muita palveluita jos pankeilla on häiriö tai mobiililla maksat ja operaattorilla on tietokatkos.

----------


## canis lupus

> Et sä kaupastakaan saa ruokaa tai muita palveluita jos pankeilla on häiriö tai mobiililla maksat ja operaattorilla on tietokatkos.


Mä olen tästä hieman toista mieltä. Tokin ymmärrän sinunkin kantasi. Mä nään tämän enemmän yhteiskunnan hyödyn näkökulmasta kuin sen että saako verovaroin tuettu kuntayhtymä pienen rahansa. Kumpi on tärkeämpi, se asiakkaan 4 euroa vai asiakkaan luottamus siihen että joukkoliikenne vie aina perille? Jotkut matkustajat ovat näyttäneet minulle kuittia kuukausilipusta vaikka en sitä vaadikaan, mutta hieno ele. Joukkoliikenne perustuu paljolti verovaroin toimivaan systeemiin, kauppa yksittäiseen bisnekseen joiden rahoitukseen emme koko kansan voimin osallistu. Meistä kuljettajista on monestikin kiinni myös se pääseekö matkustaja töihin tuottamaan yhteiskunnalle palveluita ja resursseja. Ei voi tietää onko tili tyhjä, siten ei luonnollisesti ole varaa taksiin tai edes kertalippuun automaatista. Puhelimessa olisi maksettu lippu mutta ei voi käyttää

----------


## Minä vain

> Olemme myös kehittäneet järjestämämme joukkoliikenteen täsmällisyyttä ja nopeutta, joten kuljettajat eivät myy matkalippuja. Tästä syystä kehotamme Teitä varautumaan kaikilla matkoillanne mahdollisiin toimintahäiriöihin ja muihin yllättäviin tilanteisiin ottamalla mukaasi myös matkakortin, jolle on ladattu arvoa.


Aivan, nähdäkseni ongelma ei ole niinkään se, että ei pääse kyytiin näyttämällä mobiililipun virheilmoitusta, vaan se, että lipun ostaminen on vaikeaa ilman sovellusta tai matkakorttia. Vastoin täällä usein esitettyjä näkemyksiä myös raitiovaunujen kuljettajien pitäisi myydä lippuja ja bussien kuljettajille pitäisi saada takaisin lipunmyynti aikaisemmin voimassa ollein 4, 6 ja 8 euron riistohinnoin. Ne pitää kyllä huolen siitä, että lippuja ostetaan kuljettajilta vain poikkeustapauksissa.

----------


## sane

> Ongelmahan tässä on se että me ei kuljettajana voida tietää onko ongelma asiakkaalla vai HSL:llä. Todella usein on ollut tilanteita jolloin vika on asiakkaan. Mobiilimaksun kk-raja on täynnä, kortin tiedot on väärin tai vanhentuneet tai tilillä ei ole varoja. Jos aina, kun sovellus antaa erroria, asiakkaan päästäisi ilmaiseksi niin systeemiä voisi käyttää väärin. Jotkut 16-20 vuotiaat ovat yrittäneetkin huijata, mm. laittamalla netin pois päältä jolloin sovellus tottakai antaa virheen.
> 
> Eli sinun logiikkasi sallisi sovelluksen väärinkäytön erittäin helposti. Yksittäiset virheet ovat kuitenkin lähes aina käyttäjästä johtuvia
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:09 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Kuljettaja ei kuitenkaan näe käyttääkö henkilökohtaista matkakorttia oikea henkilö vai pyöritelläänkö sitä perheen sisällä henkilöltä toiselle, joka on yllättävänkin yleistä. Kuljettaja ei myöskään välttämättä muista vyöhykerajan vaihtuessa mikä lippu asiakkaalla on. Etenkin seutubusseissa tarkastajia tarvittaisiin huomattavasti enemmän kuin mitä niitä oikeasti on liikkeellä. Mutta kyllä, kuljettajan velvollisuus on tarkastaa et lippu on jokaisella kyytiin tullessa.
> ...


Kauppa olisi hyvä vertaus, mikäli joukkoliikenteessäkin muuttuvat kulut olisivat merkittäviä. Näinhän ei kuitenkaan ole, kulut juoksee oli matkustajia tai ei. Tästä syystä en nyt hirveän huolissani osaisi olla siitä, että mahdolliset väärinkäytöt yleistyisivät, niitä on ja tulee olemaan joka tapauksessa. Ja niitä varten on sitten tarkastuspartiot erikseen.

Palveluliikentoimintaan usein kuuluu ajatus siitä, että asiaks on oikeassa - myös väärässä ollessaan - koska sillä jätetään asiakkaalle hyvä mieli, ja hän saattaa tulla asiakkaaksi uudemmankin kerran.

Esimerkiksi sähköautojen latauksessa on siirrytty siihen, että laturit antavat sähköä ilmaiseksi palvelinyhteyden ollessa poikki mistä tahansa syystä, vaikka tässäkin liiketoiminnassa muuttuvat kulut ovat huomattavasti joukkoliikennettä suuremmat. Alkuaikoina noissa oli enemmänkin ongelmia, eikä latureita oltu konffattu näin - mutta siitä tuli niin paljon huonoa mainetta, että virhe todettiin ja käytäntöä muutettiin. Tämäkin toki antaa mahdollisuuden väärinkäytöksille, gsm + 3g jammeri, tai sopiva foliopala antennin päälle, niin saat sähköt ilmaiseksi  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Aivan, nähdäkseni ongelma ei ole niinkään se, että ei pääse kyytiin näyttämällä mobiililipun virheilmoitusta, vaan se, että lipun ostaminen on vaikeaa ilman sovellusta tai matkakorttia. Vastoin täällä usein esitettyjä näkemyksiä myös raitiovaunujen kuljettajien pitäisi myydä lippuja ja bussien kuljettajille pitäisi saada takaisin lipunmyynti aikaisemmin voimassa ollein 4, 6 ja 8 euron riistohinnoin. Ne pitää kyllä huolen siitä, että lippuja ostetaan kuljettajilta vain poikkeustapauksissa.


Poikkeustapauksissa? Raitiovaunuilla etenkin satamalähdöillä lipunmyynti hidasti ja viivästytti lähtöä todella paljon. Niillä bussilinjoilla mitä itse ajan, tuli HSL:n lipuista 4 viikon aikana ~300e tilitettävää. Ja lipunmyynti hidasti aina matkaa. Joten kuljettajan näkökulmasta päätös lipunmyynnin lopettamisesta oli enemmän kuin erinomainen. Myöskin ryöstön uhriksi joutumisen riski on huomattavasti pienempi, kuin ei tarvitse pohjakassaa mukana enään kantaa.




> Mä nään tämän enemmän yhteiskunnan hyödyn näkökulmasta kuin sen että saako verovaroin tuettu kuntayhtymä pienen rahansa. Kumpi on tärkeämpi, se asiakkaan 4 euroa vai asiakkaan luottamus siihen että joukkoliikenne vie aina perille?


Jos nyt vaikkapa mietitään nykytilannetta, kun HSL:n talous on muutenkin kuralla niin kyllä se jokainen penni on tärkeä. Liikennettä on jo supistettu ja joillakin alueilla liikenne on heikentynyt huomattavasti, jolloin matkustajat ovat siirtyneet mielummin omaan autoon, kun joukkoliikenne ei ole enään vaihtoehto.

----------


## Hape

Pidän kertalippujen myynnistä busseissa ja ratikoissa lopettamista hyvänä asiana. Monella on jo HSL-suvellus kännykässä, on lipunmyyntiautomaateja, lippuja saa kioskeista ja kaupoista. Mutta...kaikilla ei ole älykänykkää, kioskia ei ole jokaisen pysäkin lähellä. Varsinki harvaan asutuiia alueilla pitäisi olla jokin järjestelmä minkä avulla voi asiakas maksaa matkansa. Todennäköisesti harvaan asutuilta alueilta ei tule niin paljoa kertalipun rahalla haluavia. Hyvänä ideana voisi olla että nämä asiakkaat ostaisivat lipun vasta liityntäterminaalista, iso osa linjoistahan on liityntälinjoja. 
Lipunmyynnin loppuminen on nopeuttanut bussien kulkua ja parantanut täsmällisyyttä. Tämä on mahdollisten lipputulojen vähenemisen vastapainona.

----------


## antti

Tämän vuoden hintauudistus: Meikäläisen HSL-matka aikahaarukassa 9 -- 14 nousi sata (100) prosenttia ! Tilalle tuli kuukausilippu45% alennuksella, mutta kun 70 täyttäneenä ei ole liikennetarvetta edes joka viikko, niin mikä parannus tällainen työmatkalippu sitten on? Pitäisi tehdä 25 matkaa kuukaudessa, että olisi järkeä ostaa tällainen lippu.  Eli jos lähden käymään henkilöautolla Pihlajistosta vaikka Arabian kauppakeskukseen niin 10 km ajo kuluttaa 0,7 litraa bensaa karkeasti 1:05 , tarkoittaa 1:75  säästöä (ei nyt puhuta auton kiinteitä kuluista, jotka ovat samat auton seisoessakin)

----------


## pehkonen

> Tämän vuoden hintauudistus: Meikäläisen HSL-matka aikahaarukassa 9 -- 14 nousi sata (100) prosenttia ! Tilalle tuli kuukausilippu45% alennuksella, mutta kun 70 täyttäneenä ei ole liikennetarvetta edes joka viikko, niin mikä parannus tällainen työmatkalippu sitten on? Pitäisi tehdä 25 matkaa kuukaudessa, että olisi järkeä ostaa tällainen lippu.  Eli jos lähden käymään henkilöautolla Pihlajistosta vaikka Arabian kauppakeskukseen niin 10 km ajo kuluttaa 0,7 litraa bensaa karkeasti 1:05 , tarkoittaa 1:75  säästöä (ei nyt puhuta auton kiinteitä kuluista, jotka ovat samat auton seisoessakin)


Niin omaan huonon laskutaiton. AB-lippu 70 vuotta täyttäneille maksaa 34,50, johon sisältyy rajaton matkamäärä 30 vuorokauden ajan. Päivähinta on siis 1,15. Kertalippu maksaa 2,80, jolla voi vaihtaa 80 minuutin sisällä. 

Nyt huonolla matikallani laskien 30 vuorokauden AB-lipun hinnalla saa 12 AB-kertalippua, joilla on siis rajoitettu vaihtoaika.

----------

